# Ringing in the New Year with the July Mamas



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Happy New Year!!!!

What shall we kick off the New Year thread with? I'm too tired to think of a fun question.









How about this:

If you could spend New Year's Eve anywhere in the world, with or without kids, where would it be?

Dh and I both love tropical places even though we both get crispy in the sun. I would take the kids, but also bring a nanny for them so we can have some fun grown-up time along with the family time. I don't have a favorite place to go, but would love to go someplace we've never been before and warm.


----------



## newlywaaz (Oct 19, 2006)

I really like spending new years with my high school buddies and the sibs who are close to our own age. They don't get crazy drunk, everyone knows the jokes and stories before they're even alluded to, and we all like the same music. Won't happen again for a few years, I'm going to miss it









another question for the booby babies' mamas: do you say breastfeed or nurse or something else? as in, "ds wants to breastfeed," or "I'm going to nurse dd now." I definitely say nurse, it seems less awkward and less like I'm overstating the obvious, you know?


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

HI mamas and Very Happy New Year to you all!
We also went to bed at 10pm and I was expecting to be woken up by fireworks at midnight but instead I woke up at 1:30am! I never heard a single firecracker or fireworks this year! We had really bad storm last night that killed everything else. Our LAST South storm!! We are flying on Thursday....off to Seattle.
Moving company coming tomorrow. So I basicly came here to say good bye for a while. We will have computer at the end of this week though but I don't think I'll be on it that frequently for a while.

TO answer the question - I have no idea where I'd love to be. Probably somewhere in snowy mountains. Sitting by a fire inside a beautiful log cabin listening only the sound of fire. Looking out the window watching the snow fall on the ground......that's my kind of New Years Eve. Never had it. Maybe as a kid, but minus the log cabin









Off to work now. Finishing the packing.

Take care everyone. Have a WONDERFUL, successfull year 2007!! Love to you all.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

newlywaas, I say nurse. Or feed. At mama's Breastaurant.









I thought that was funny how that June mama came in to razz our butts. Hey, more chatty, more to keep up with, harder to do. I'm not sorry we're not in competition any more!

New Year's, anywhere? Hm. Probably my same answer for anywhere for any time, because the actual passing into the new year means almost nothing to me (I went to bed last night at 11.30 pm). I did have fun, viet & I made a bonfire and the moon was bright & beautiful, we charred some potatoes and chicken sausage...


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Happy new year!
I love New Years. Tanya, your question is too hard. Maybe I'd go where you and your DH were and take advantage of your nanny









waaz, if I'm specifying I'll usually say nurse. But usually I'll just say feed or eat or whatever seems appropriate at the time.

Pav GOOD LUCK with the move. I can't imagine the stress of it all. I hope everything goes smoothly.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

elsanne, a bonfire, nice. We always have a fire and sit in front of it and have a glass of champagne. We write down thoughts about the year, not resolutions per se, but things we liked and didn't like and are ready to be done with etc, and burn them. It's very cathartic. My favorite ceremony of the year for sure.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

I beat you this morning, Joosy Goosy. Beat you here!

The fire/burning thing sounds really cool!


----------



## vermontgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

I went snowshoeing during the day (with dh and baby) and at night we bundled up and walked downtown with Harvest in the ergo carrier and watched the First Night parade. Last year I watched it with my husband and I remember getting all teary eyed saying that the following year our 5 month old would LOVE the colorful dancing dragons in the parade so much. Well this year I was teary eyed because He WAS there with us LOVING the dancing dragons in the parade. His eyes were so wide and he seemed to love all the lights. He also experienced the kiddy fireworks. He was asleep when Andy and I went to the hot tent and had some nice warm food.
At night we all went to sleep at about 8:30 and as I dozed off to sleep with my wonderful husband and our baby inbetween us and I thought to myself that I wouldnt have changed New Years eve this year for the world. I spent it just the way I wanted to.









I call it nursing. However, I might call it the breasteraunt from now on. that is too cute!


----------



## AidansMommy1012 (Jan 9, 2006)

Dh and I watched "The Breakfast Club" and "An Inconvienient Truth" last night and I completely forgot that it was New Year's. People in the neighborhood started shooting off firecrackers and whatnot, and I paused Al Gore to ask dh in an irritated tone if civil war was erupting outside our door or something!









We would probably take the kids and go to Houghton, Michigan where my mom lives. It's beautiful and snowy, with the possibility of seeing the northern lights, and with my mom, sister and brother there, we could be close to the kids, but not necessarily be entertaining them all the time.









I say nursing and breastfeeding interchangably, whatever comes out of my mouth at the time. Or I speak to ds2 directly and ask him if he wants nursies.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

vermontgirl sounds like a truly fab celebration--how awesome! Then imagine, next year, what that 1 y 5 month old is going think of those dancing dragons!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Houghton! I know that place well! I worked a couple summers on Isle Royale and we would always party down in Houghton, and catch the boat to the Island from there. I have only seen it in summertime though--and the Northern lights truly are amazing--


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Look at me! Little miss Posty-Pants this morning ah!!


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Happy New Year all!

Normally I hit the sack around 9 pm (you know the sleeping issues well)...but I was feeling rather defiant last night and stayed up to watch the Will Farrell movie "Talladega Nights". I didn't fall asleep until around 11:30.







:







: Of course, during the movie alone, Nathan woke up 5 times. That should have been my warning. Needless to say, I'm really kicking myself in the pants today. I should know better. I love this little guy so much but damn, this sleep thing is getting old. And I know you're sick of listening to it! LOL

Today it is rainy. Trying to get some things done around the house. NOT looking forward to returning to work tomorrow.

If I were to go anywhere, I'd love to return to Aruba. My sister was married there in 2005. We had a great time. Ds1 always asks when we're going back. I wouldn't even consider doing such a thing until Nathan is much older and sleeping!









I usually say "nurse" but more often "eat" and to Nathan I try to say "milk" and do the sign but this time around I've been horrible about being consistent with it.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

I think breastaurant is my favorite


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

My real New Year's was pretty good. But in a perfect fantasy world I would have spent it with a special friend of mine, alone, with no kids. Hard to believe my little Henri is 5 months old already. Where is the time going?


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

perfect nye? does one exist? i never have a good time on nye, no matter what the preparation or whatever...just home w/the family sounds good to me...

and i too stayed up too late-11p-and totally regret it, i think my seth is trying to challenge your nathan, cori! ugh! can't believe dh's vacation is over and it's back to the grind tomorrow, up at 6:30 etc. ack!

i say nursing...for now...


----------



## beautyful (Oct 30, 2003)

First page!









I don't know where we'd go. Probably party with my friends if they had nannies too.

We say "bee" (which is Adia's word for nursing.. shortened from boobie by her choice), nursing, or nursie noodles when being silly with Miss Francesca.

I stayed up until 1am last night to metabolize those 3 sips of champagne before cosleeping. Luckily Francesca decided to sleep until a glorious 8:45, because her routine was all thrown off too.


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

Happy new Year!!

DH and I were talking about all the people who were crowding the streets in NYC and decided that is definetly a place I would NOT like to go. I think the best place would be on a cruise in a tropical place. Probably won't happen though because DH thinks every boat is the titanic and is deathly afraid of them.

Here's a picture I thought I would share of Andrew. He's getting more and more curious about his world.

http://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i135/BALCOMPL/IMG_2768.jpghttp://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i1...h_IMG_2768.jpg


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gumby74* 
Happy new Year!!

DH and I were talking about all the people who were crowding the streets in NYC and decided that is definetly a place I would NOT like to go. I think the best place would be on a cruise in a tropical place. Probably won't happen though because DH thinks every boat is the titanic and is deathly afraid of them.

Here's a picture I thought I would share of Andrew. He's getting more and more curious about his world.

http://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i135/BALCOMPL/IMG_2768.jpghttp://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i1...h_IMG_2768.jpg

Oh how adorable!!!

Cute ddddc! I assume refers to the gumby name??


----------



## KarenEMT (Aug 10, 2002)

Happy New Year to all! I always seem to "abandon" this thread when it gets too long and I should not do that.

My perfect New Year's Eve would be in Vermont. I love all seasons there, but I've been dying to go XC skiing and we have had absolutely NO SNOW yet. We have not visited Vermont for over a year, sigh.

As far as the BFing question, I say nurse.


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

Howdy all!!!! Well Tanya and Cori...I hate to tell you this, but sleep issues don't seem to get any better







Seth went to sleep last night at 11:15, and was up at 7:30!!!! He is 2.5 and _still_ doesn't sleep through the night. I really hope it is different for you two, but what you describe sounds SO much like him. I know, it is hard...sometimes it just plain sucks.









My perfect nye?? I think we had one pretty close last night. We had a good friend of mine and her 2 girls over last night. The kids played and watched a movie, we played Trivial Pursuit 90's edition, then we just sat around and chatted and knitted. It was so nice. She left around 10:45, we put ds to bed and then watched 24. It was nice.

However...that tropical island sounds REALLY nice!!!









So, I've been trying to raise some money for Doctor's without Borders...I'm auctioning off a purse that I made, on my blog. But I am really sad, I've only gotten one bid, for $10. So, I'm extending the bidding time. If you're interested, you can click on my blog link in my sig and check it out.

Oh, we say nurse and breastfeed interchangably. I will say I need to nurse or breastfeed the baby. But, if I'm talking to Amelia, I will say milkers and do the sign. She gets SO excited when I sign milk!!! She is so funny!!!


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Happy New Year's. Bonne Année!!!

I think for me, to spend a great New Year's woud be with all my friends and familly. Either here up north or somewhere tropical. Just a place where we can chat and party and dance. I wouldn't forget a nanny or two for all thek ids.









I usually called nursing, "boire son lait"(drink her milk), nursing(allaiter) or breastfeeding. When i talk to dd3 it's "do you want to drink? are you thirsty? Do you want milk?" To the girls, it's "she wants to drink her milk". DD1 and DD2 knows what that's means and are pretty good at keeping themselves busy during that time.

Tricia~ He's adorable!!!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Look at me! Little miss Posty-Pants this morning ah!!









And you're not the only one! It's great to see some old faces around here again!







:

When I talk about nursing, I just say "the baby needs to nurse" or "It's time to feed the baby". With ds we called it "nursies" and he came up with his own name for it later (switch, because I would always ask if he wanted to switch sides...nothing more 007-ish than a two year old asking to "switch" in public







). With dd1 we called it milk and now "nursie milk" seems to be the word. It's funny how nothing has really stuck for us.

Tricia, he is a beautiful baby!!!

I think New Years is a neglected holiday for our family. I don't have the desire to run off and drink the night away, but it would be nice to have some kind of tradition that we do. I'll have to make that my resolution!







I only have all year to come up with an idea!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Well, I hold you all responsible for the link in my sig. You know who you are.


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

SWEET juice!!


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

HAPPY B-DAY ELSANNE!!!! I hope you have a great day.


----------



## kimya (Apr 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Happy New Year!!!!
If you could spend New Year's Eve anywhere in the world, with or without kids, where would it be?

New Year's Eve is the birthday of my DHs mom who died of cancer when he was 19. He was an only child and his parents were divorced. He left school as a teenager to take of her. So, he was just kind of sad all day. I think, ideally, we would be up in the mountains in the french alps, where her ashes are.

Last night I got us vietnamese food and we watched a french movie called "Chaos". It was really good. Very strong female characters. Panda slept through the movie, and we went to bed at 12:15. It was nice.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newlywaaz* 
another question for the booby babies' mamas: do you say breastfeed or nurse or something else? as in, "ds wants to breastfeed," or "I'm going to nurse dd now." I definitely say nurse, it seems less awkward and less like I'm overstating the obvious, you know?

I say either "she's hungry" or "she wants the boob". To her I do the sign and say either "you want milk?", "you hungry?" or "you want some boob?" It doesn't matter what I say, if she's hungry she freaks out when I do the sign for milk. We have done that consistently since she was born.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
HI mamas and Very Happy New Year to you all!
We also went to bed at 10pm and I was expecting to be woken up by fireworks at midnight but instead I woke up at 1:30am! I never heard a single firecracker or fireworks this year! We had really bad storm last night that killed everything else. Our LAST South storm!! We are flying on Thursday....off to Seattle.

I have two really good friends in Bham with a 2yo dd. And they know loads of people with kids. Let me know if you want to connect with them. And if you guys ever want to visit Olympia- we have a guest room!

I haven't been on here because we had a belated Christmas in Seattle with my fam. My brother got out of rehab thursday and seems really good. I took him to "the 12 step store" and got him a 1 month coin. He got me an 8 year coin. It was like pretty sweet.

My resolutions are to eat less sweets. Organic wheat free vegan sweets are still sweets and I have been out of control with the cookies. I need to start going back to water aerobics too. I miss the community pool in Seattle. I need to figure out if I can pay per class at the Y instead of buying a membership. I also need to start painting more and learn how to silk screen.

Oh, and I need to simultaneously get 1000 posts and spend less time online!









Happy 2007 everyone!


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

happy new year for the new thread!
Of course for those of us "down under" it's the day after New Year's day now....
I think we are 13 hours ahead of you??

my favourite New Years - I think going to Australia, hot hot hot sunny sunny sunny and of course a nanny or something for the kids so I could stay up and drink eat and be merry


----------



## kimya (Apr 3, 2006)

My other resolution is to get much better at french. FIL called about an hour ago and all I could say was ca va before getting nervous. He doesn't speak a word of english! We are going to spend a few weeks with him in June and I need to be able to say more than "je perdu mes pamplemousses dans un biblioteque".


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimya* 
Organic wheat free vegan sweets are still sweets

NNNOOOOOOOOO!!!!







Say it isn't so! I make myself feel better by buying junk food from the health food store when I can.

Kimya, glad your brother is home. I'm glad he has you to show him your strength and to help him through.

Shweet, Juice. Already added to my favorites.

A Juicy haiku
Puts a big smile on my face
One for every day


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimya* 
"je perdu mes pamplemousses dans un biblioteque".









I took french in high school (um, like .... 16 years ago) and with no refresher at all whatsoever, I read this and I want to say "I lost my grapefruits in the library." Am I even close?


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
A Juicy haiku
Puts a big smile on my face
One for every day


















:
Thanks everybody for getting me started and keeping me going. It's really an exercise in personal growth in so many ways. Because I've never liked writing, because I never take the time to sit quietly and dissect a moment to the core, because believe it or not I've never thought of myself as creative.

You've inspired to be more of who I am, I feel.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

They grow on you. I think it's fun. I get a little inspiration from you, too.







:
When I read one of yours it makes me want to write one of my own.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Ohmigosh Tanya your sig!!
That's better than a DDDDC







:


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

hooray for a juicy blog!! i like reading yours but don't attempt them myself often cuz i'm chicken


----------



## lotus.blossom (Mar 1, 2005)

(this is me replying to the comments from the last thread......)

Hi Quag- We are settled in and quite happy here! Love that we finally got some snow. And now its all gone!

Thanks for the egg advice Cori. I gave him a small nibble and he practicly gagged on the taste
so I will be waiting a while to try again.

Hey Maria! Thanks! Its amazing how babys change so fast! (gorgeous letter btw!)

Thanks Sarenka! I think the baby/daddy thing was the camera angle.
My hubby is not such a giant (although he is 6'4")

Sabbath, sorry to hear about your little one. Hope she feels better soon!

Kim! Big Hugs!

favorite baby thing- when he takes his hand and rubs it up and down my arm when he breastfeeds!

New Years Eve- I would spend it in New York. As cheesy as it sounds I would liek the hustle and bustle of it all.

Breastfeeding- I just call it b00b! You want some b00b? And if I am refering to it I just call it nursing.

And last but not least- my little dude loves banananananas. I give him about an inch of one all mashed up every night this week. Next week is avocados. I'm going to be in the play stage for a while not the nourishment stage. I don't see why people start with cereals and pump their babies full of fillers and then wonder why they stop breastfeeding (like my cousin)







:


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
Howdy all!!!! Well Tanya and Cori...I hate to tell you this, but sleep issues don't seem to get any better







Seth went to sleep last night at 11:15, and was up at 7:30!!!! He is 2.5 and _still_ doesn't sleep through the night. I really hope it is different for you two, but what you describe sounds SO much like him. I know, it is hard...sometimes it just plain sucks.










LA LA LA I can't hear you LA LA LA

Hope you get a better bid on your blog!!

*Juicy* - AWESOME that you are doing a blog. My friend started a blog on reviews of kid music (she's really funny too). She is 'famous' now. She's been quoted in the NY Times and is working on all kinds of projects. It is amazing!

I just have to say - my baby is 6 MONTHS OLD today!







:







He had a rough day though - not sure if teething or if he just doesn't feel well. Ya know how when they just aren't themselves? He spent a lot of the day crying and we couldn't figure out why. He is chewing like crazy so maybe that is it. Hopefully not coming down with something. Ds1 had him belly laughing so hard today I had to pull out the video camera. All he was doing was throwing up a fabric block toy in the air over and over. Ds2 just thought it was the funniest thing - ever.







Gotta love those baby giggles!


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

Cori: The ddddc does refer to Gumby. I felt kind of stupid that the person who did it to me had to explain what it really meant.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lotus.blossom* 
(
Breastfeeding- I just call it b00b! You want some b00b? And if I am refering to it I just call it nursing.

Just be prepared for him to call it that, rather loudly, in public









My dh is 5'7" - I think yours qualifies as a giant.









Have fun playing with the solids!

I'm going to stay away from bananas due to ds2's constipation issues. My boys and their poop issues!







:


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gumby74* 
Cori: The ddddc does refer to Gumby. I felt kind of stupid that the person who did it to me had to explain what it really meant.

















:







: That would so be me. It took me awhile to figure it out. Suddenly it clicked.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
Just be prepared for him to call it that, rather loudly, in public

















:

I would always ask DD1 if she wanted to nurse. Eventuallu she would come up to me and say "nuss". It was soooo cute







And then one day we were in the grocery store and she was tired and done and yelling "Nuss! Nuss! Nuss!!" at the top of her lungs. At that point I wanted a better codeword, and we came up with "meemees" but DH still calls it "Nussnuss".


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Happy new year all!

Hmm, if we could be anywhere... a tropical island sounds nice. What I'd really love to do one year though is have all our friends and their kids in one location over night. Like a giant sleepover party, where the kiddos can bounce off the walls for a while and party until the wee hours, then sack out together in a room while the adults booze it up with no need to drive afterwards.

I am having a hard time finding a code word for bfing. Rachel invented her own sign - she screeches if I'm not holding her and flings her body toward me. Once I'm holding her she presses her head against my chest and then looks up at me while patting my boob. Subtle eh?







Since I noticed her doing that (over the past 2 weeks or so) I've been saying "do you want to nurse?" and making the sign for milk. DD1 used the sign for more and said "nee nee" so I've experimented with telling Rachel nee nee instead of nurse, but it feels weird. DD1 still calls my boobs nee-nees most of the time. For example, "mommy, I like your nee-nees" (







still haven't figured that one out)

Tricia, that's funny about your DDDDC. I wouldn't have figured it out either







:

Karen - good to see you girlfriend! It's been ages!








and














to those who need em!

April, glad to hear you're settled and enjoying your new hometown! We also got snow which quickly disappeared. Then we got freezing rain







:

Kimya, love your french phrase. I know how to say "will you go to bed with me" in french, which, sadly, I have not been able to put to good use. I used to be semi-fluent in spanish, having spent a year abroad, but now all I remember besides the basics is "seguro hay albondigas" which means "surely there must be meatballs." As you can imagine there aren't many situations where that phrase would be appropriate. *sigh*

Soap, I stole your highchair idea and set Rachel up there today with a tray full of toys. What a hit! She let us prep and eat dinner, only getting somewhat screamy about 3/4 of the way through the meal. DH made faces at her for a bit and we were able to finish without interruption. Yay for the highchair! I think she liked being at the table with us.

Side note: Rachel still won't go to anyone but me, DH, and the dcp. Her stranger anxiety is worse than ever. She smiles at people when I'm holding her, but if my MIL or mom try to hold her she freaks out. Actually if they come too close and she suspects they will try to hold her she starts turning around and clinging to me. Weird no? It's been this way since the very beginning.

NYE was pretty tame. I wasn't planning to stay up but I was doodling around and cleaning and soon enough it was midnight so I went in and kissed DH, who was playing a computer game in the other room. The night before that we went to the wedding of DH's cousin. It was so much fun - all the kids were invited and DD1 was the belle of the ball. She wore herself out with all the dancing, and collapsed across a bunch of dining chairs around 10







We stayed overnight nearby since I had hotel points so it felt like we were *doing something* for NYE day. Heh.

Anyhoo, DH is baking a pie as part of our junk food send off so must go rescue it from the oven and partake. Mmmm... blueberry...


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Blueberry pie....mmmmmmmm.......

Glad the highchair idea worked for you! Boo on the stranger anxiety! We don't have that yet...I'm sure it will kick in eventually. DS2 pats my chest too!! He even divebombs the boob and tries to latch on through my clothes. Usually then I'm like, "Oh guess he is hungry. Duh."


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimya* 
We are going to spend a few weeks with him in June and I need to be able to say more than "je perdu mes pamplemousses dans un biblioteque".









I lost my pamplemouses in the library? I REALLY LIKE PAMPLEMOUSES. Yes, one s, so that I can say it like MOUSE.

Sandrine, I







you big time, and will never turn away any extra fuss or attention toward my person, but my birthday's in April. I think maybe when I signed up o'er yonder I may have maybe said I was like 88 years old, born on jan. 1st, out of the tedium of being online too much and obnoxiousness that comes over me.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
but now all I remember besides the basics is "seguro hay albondigas" which means "surely there must be meatballs." .

BWA HA HA HA HA!!!







:


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
all I remember besides the basics is "seguro hay albondigas" which means "surely there must be meatballs."

My spanish phrase is "todos domingos y los perros tambien" which I believe means "All the Sundays and the dogs too."


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

we call nursing Oh ohs cos that's what my first son called them and the name stuck........ once when he was nearly 3 he screamed in a shop cos he hurt himself and started yelling "i want oh ohs" - I was very thankful no one knew what that meant









my baby rolled back to tummy today for the first time <yay> she's a bit behind physically she's always in my moby or now the ergo (hooray) - plus she's pretty laid back! Ah the world owed me an easy baby third time round









note to self: MUST put baby on floor more before her next well child visit


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

my partner lived in Spain for three years a long time ago and she used to make mistakes all the time.

When we went to Spain (oh my gosh - I really love Spain) two years ago for a holiday (we WERE living in England at the time) she couldn't remember much Spanish. She used to do things like say "can I have the green thing next to the tomatoes" cos she couldn't remember the word for lettuce.

Or she went up and said "I am a decaffinated coffee" then "oh no, no I'm not",







She was ordering me a decaff coffee


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Holy smokes now I know what people are talking about when they come in all







: from trying to catch up on posts. We were in bed on NYE at 9:30 pm, got woken up by a *gorgeous* fireworks show over the mountains outside the doors to the balcony (kudos to my dad for buying the property back before the town went boom - no pun intended







) and then up for the day at 3:30 to get to the airport in time for my sister's flight.







Home now and ready to









Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
If you could spend New Year's Eve anywhere in the world, with or without kids, where would it be?

Cabin, cabin, cabin. Either hemisphere. Somewhere where we can either snowshoe or swim at midnight. I've had some practice of New Year's Eve snowshoeing at my ILs cabin in the woods.

Pav, good luck with the move!

vermontgirl, so nice!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newlywaaz* 
another question for the booby babies' mamas: do you say breastfeed or nurse or something else? as in, "ds wants to breastfeed," or "I'm going to nurse dd now." I definitely say nurse, it seems less awkward and less like I'm overstating the obvious, you know?

I either say I'm going to feed or nurse him, depending on context/audience.

With him, we call it "lait-lait" and sign it as well. Like kimya's DD, he freaks out when he's hungry and sees the sign. He has signed it back to us a few times and initiated it once.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimya* 
My other resolution is to get much better at french. FIL called about an hour ago and all I could say was ca va before getting nervous. He doesn't speak a word of english! We are going to spend a few weeks with him in June and I need to be able to say more than "je perdu mes pamplemousses dans un biblioteque".









What were you doing with grapefruit in a library?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
I took french in high school (um, like .... 16 years ago) and with no refresher at all whatsoever, I read this and I want to say "I lost my grapefruits in the library." Am I even close?

Almost exactly (un = _a_ -- not _the_) Love the blog, btw.


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

I took some french in high school (3 years? Or was it two?) I would love to get into it again.

Baby had her first solid. Avocado. She DOVE at my finger after the first bite. I am not ready. We are gonna do this very slowly. Maybe again in a few days.


----------



## writermommy (Jan 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
Happy New Year all!

Normally I hit the sack around 9 pm (you know the sleeping issues well)...but I was feeling rather defiant last night and stayed up to watch the Will Farrell movie "Talladega Nights". I didn't fall asleep until around 11:30.







:







: Of course, during the movie alone, Nathan woke up 5 times. That should have been my warning. Needless to say, I'm really kicking myself in the pants today. I should know better. I love this little guy so much but damn, this sleep thing is getting old. And I know you're sick of listening to it! LOL

Today it is rainy. Trying to get some things done around the house. NOT looking forward to returning to work tomorrow.

If I were to go anywhere, I'd love to return to Aruba. My sister was married there in 2005. We had a great time. Ds1 always asks when we're going back. I wouldn't even consider doing such a thing until Nathan is much older and sleeping!









I usually say "nurse" but more often "eat" and to Nathan I try to say "milk" and do the sign but this time around I've been horrible about being consistent with it.

I'm not sick of hearing it, Cori. We are having some SERIOUS sleep issues here too, lately. Before he got RSV, Logan was only waking once each night. Now it's every hour or even more. I feel like I'm losing my mind. Naps during the day are non existant lately too. Today he slept for twenty minutes mid morning and fifteen in the late afternoon. He is cranky from lack of sleep and so am I. To top it off, he SUCKS at co sleeping!!! With our three dds, I would pop them into bed with me, nurse them and we'd doze back off. Logan doesn't seem to sleep well in our bed. I don't know what to do....

Sorry this turned into a vent....

I just started reading this thread, I'm off to read some more.


----------



## writermommy (Jan 29, 2005)

The high chair thing has been working for us too. Logan got one from Santa. We put him in it with his toys on the tray to get a picture and he just started playing. He didn't want to come out. I hadn't planned on using it for another month, until he starts solids, but he likes to sit and play in it. I got to eat with both hands for the first time in five months!

We call it nursing or "milkies".







We also do the sign thing, he understands it but hasn't tried making the sign yet. I was calling it "boob" but decided I don't want to hear that screamed across the room in the mall or at church.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimya* 
My other resolution is to get much better at french. FIL called about an hour ago and all I could say was ca va before getting nervous. He doesn't speak a word of english! We are going to spend a few weeks with him in June and I need to be able to say more than "je perdu mes pamplemousses dans un biblioteque".









Kimya~ Too funny about your french phrase. lol I think it won't help you if you want, let say a beer in a bar, heh?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Sandrine, I







you big time, and will never turn away any extra fuss or attention toward my person, but my birthday's in April. I think maybe when I signed up o'er yonder I may have maybe said I was like 88 years old, born on jan. 1st, out of the tedium of being online too much and obnoxiousness that comes over me.
















Will you change it now?? Or keep it like that so that next yr we can say again Happy b-day on the wrong day.
















you too.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Happy 88th birthday Elsanne









Why am I posting at this hour? Because it's happy hour. As in baby is happily spurting and laughing on the floor and refusing to nurse or sleep. It's gonna be a loooonnnnnggggg day.

Dh and I went out on a date tonight. Just us and the baby. She slept through dinner. My brother gave us a gift card for dinner. And even better...babysitting. So sweet of him. We sat there at the restaurant weirded out because we didn't have to tend to a child, occupy them, tell them the food is coming soon or color with crayons.

We had a good night, though. After dinner we went to the store to price computer parts so that maybe, just maybe dh can fix it when we have some extra money. The dc would never have stood for us shopping at our leisure.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

no time, love you all, happy new year!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Hmmmm.
How the morning was SUPPOSED to go: Up at 6, shower, dogs, coffee in the dark, kids at 7:15. How it ACTUALLY went, up at 6 but nursed the babe until 6:30, super-quick shower, baby and toddler both up at 6:40, preschooler up but yelling about how it's still nighttime and we ALL need to go back to our beds. dogcoffeebreakfast and I've taken 20 minutes to type this because I'm doing 43 other things. Still wet, not dressed, and my first patient shows up in my office in 35 minutes. I guess I should go!

Sense of humor intact, though, and that's the most important thing.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Phew - tired just reading that, Juice! I think dogcoffeebreakfast is a haiku in itself. A big







for your haiku blog.

So I was the only one stupid enough to invite about 10 people over for New Year's and stay up until 4 am? Yes, I suppose I was. Yesterday I was totally and I mean totally knocked out. I must post the photos of dd1 though, she really gave us all a night to remember with her dressing up and dancing. I used to do simiara things when I was 16 - whatever have we got to come???

Cori, please do keep right on venting for as long as the sleep thing goes on. It often makes me feel less alone, and I don't actually need to mention it because you already have...

dd1 had a great word for feeding - 'bwee' she started it very very young and it carried on until she was 5, she thought it was a real word and I didn't disenlighten her as it was quite a useful code







:

this time I use feed for people in general and milky for dd, she seems the 'milky' type...

for ambitious types - 'zostawilam mojej marchewki na przystanku' - I left my carrots at the bus stop...


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

ok, no Polish or French but my Spanish phrase is donde esta la zapateria? where is the shoe store? (from pulp fiction). unfortunately i wasn't able to use it on either the visit trip or 'get him' trip to guatemala!


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *writermommy* 
I'm not sick of hearing it, Cori. We are having some SERIOUS sleep issues here too, lately. Before he got RSV, Logan was only waking once each night. Now it's every hour or even more. I feel like I'm losing my mind. Naps during the day are non existant lately too. Today he slept for twenty minutes mid morning and fifteen in the late afternoon. He is cranky from lack of sleep and so am I. To top it off, he SUCKS at co sleeping!!! With our three dds, I would pop them into bed with me, nurse them and we'd doze back off. Logan doesn't seem to sleep well in our bed. I don't know what to do....

Sorry this turned into a vent....

I just started reading this thread, I'm off to read some more.









Sounds like we are in the same boat. Wish we jump off into a new one.







Sorry to hear about the co-sleeping. I wonder if he would do better in a side car arrangement?

Every night I cry and say "Something has to change here" but then I don't do anything because I feel like letting him cry is the last option left and that's not me, ya know? I tried the NCSS for a looonnnnggg time and I just love that book, but unfortunately, he resisted everything I tried. I ended up getting even more angry and resentful (especially when doing the sleeping logs and not seeing things get better and that he was up 15 times a night) so I backed off. I'm considering emailing her because I don't think my situation fits 100% and I'd like her thoughts. Not sure if she replies or anything, but her email is in the back of the book! Maybe I'll try agin in a month or so....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Why am I posting at this hour? Because it's happy hour. As in baby is happily spurting and laughing on the floor and refusing to nurse or sleep. It's gonna be a loooonnnnnggggg day.

Dh and I went out on a date tonight.









to you too! Sorry about the happy hour. We had one too. Conveniently, he feel back to sleep right as my alarm went off.







:







Gotta laugh or else cry....very jealous of your date - glad you had a good time!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Hmmmm.
Sense of humor intact, though, and that's the most important thing.

What the heck, here's another







My morning was unfortunately a little close to yours, LOL. No pets here though. Hope the rest of the day goes a little more smoothly.

HOW NUTS AM I? I agreed to host a movie night at my house tonight. I belong to a woman's group called "Newcomers and Neighbors" in my town - I joined when we moved here to find friends. They are fun women and it gets me out of the house once per month. The group has spinoff clubs and the movie night is one. They begged me to have it at my house. No one has been going. Well tonight, 8 people have signed up.







: Is this Murphy's Law??? Good news is that it forced us to clean









All I keep saying to dh is - what was I thinking? I have to go to bed early, esp on a work night! Nathan barely slept at all last night. I'm kicking myself. I don't think I would consider any of them AP and/or crunchy (who knows - they probably don't know I am either) so I'm not sure what the reaction will be when he wants to nurse every 30 minutes during the prime hours they'll be there. I like these women as friends but I don't really see them with their kids so I have no idea what they are like in that respect. (There are play groups but I don't go because of work). Wish me luck! BTW, the movie is The Devil Wears Prada.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
Cori, please do keep right on venting for as long as the sleep thing goes on. It often makes me feel less alone, and I don't actually need to mention it because you already have...

for ambitious types - 'zostawilam mojej marchewki na przystanku' - I left my carrots at the bus stop...

Thanks









Darn, wish I had BIL's email as he speaks Polish! That would have shocked ya!


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fenwickmama* 
ok, no Polish or French but my Spanish phrase is donde esta la zapateria? where is the show store? (from pulp fiction). unfortunately i wasn't able to use it on either the visit trip or 'get him' trip to guatemala!









I took 2 years of French in high school and 2 years of Spanish. Then Spanish in college as well. Don't remember much. I can count. Say my name.
--Donde esta el bano?
--Contesta la pregunta
--Lo siento
--Te amo
That's about what I remember







and that's probably not right


----------



## writermommy (Jan 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 







Sounds like we are in the same boat. Wish we jump off into a new one.







Sorry to hear about the co-sleeping. I wonder if he would do better in a side car arrangement?

Every night I cry and say "Something has to change here" but then I don't do anything because I feel like letting him cry is the last option left and that's not me, ya know? I tried the NCSS for a looonnnnggg time and I just love that book, but unfortunately, he resisted everything I tried. I ended up getting even more angry and resentful (especially when doing the sleeping logs and not seeing things get better and that he was up 15 times a night) so I backed off. I'm considering emailing her because I don't think my situation fits 100% and I'd like her thoughts. Not sure if she replies or anything, but her email is in the back of the book! Maybe I'll try agin in a month or so....


We took the kids to the movies the other night and Logan decided he didn't want to watch anymore. So we went browsing at the book store. I was looking for NCSS, but they didn't have it. I ended up buying "Good Night, Sleep Tight, The Sleep Lady's Gentle Guide to Helping your child go to sleep, stay asleep and wake up happy." I bought it but I haven't read it all yet. (too tired) THe part I did read makes me think it's just CIO with mommy in the room. That won't work for me. I bought the book because it had the word GENTLE in the title! I guess I'll keep reading to see what it entails. I may go to Borders later this week to look for NCSS.

Enjoy your movie night! THat looks like a good movie.

Elsanne! HAPPY 88th! Hey, I'm not the oldest mama here anymore! I'm not even close to 88!!!


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *writermommy* 
I ended up buying "Good Night, Sleep Tight, The Sleep Lady's Gentle Guide to Helping your child go to sleep, stay asleep and wake up happy." I bought it but I haven't read it all yet. (too tired) THe part I did read makes me think it's just CIO with mommy in the room. That won't work for me. I bought the book because it had the word GENTLE in the title! I guess I'll keep reading to see what it entails. I may go to Borders later this week to look for NCSS.

Yeah unfortunately, I think NCSS and Jay Gordon's Co-sleeping book are about the only ones that don't recommend CIO. Oh and Dr. Sears of course!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

:yawning: It's about all I can muster this morning. I'm putting on some







this morning. I won't survive without a serious boost. After baby wound down from her happy hour, dd1 woke up. But even before happy hour ds woke up because he peed in his bed. I forgot to tell my brother to make him pee before bed. Ooops.

I'm starting to feel why you would cry from lack of sleep, Cori. Honestly, it hasn't been that bad this time until now. I remember that feeling with ds, but it's been a while. I only pray this is not a trend. Maybe normal routine will kick in again after school starts up next Monday. Did I tell you that ds is switching from 1/2 day to full day K? He begged us to let him stay all day, but we didn't really have the money until tax season. My dad gave us the difference in cost for the first couple months until we get our tax return and we'll use some of it for the remaining months of the school year. Ds is beyond excited. Deep down I am just as happy. Is that awful to say? School has been fantastic for him behaviorally. It's really weird. But he loves it. He just needs more structure than I seem to be capable of while still caring for two small children.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 

I'm starting to feel why you would cry from lack of sleep, Cori. Ds is beyond excited. Deep down I am just as happy. Is that awful to say? School has been fantastic for him behaviorally. It's really weird. But he loves it. He just needs more structure than I seem to be capable of while still caring for two small children.

I've been there with the crying from the lack of sleep...

For what it's worth, I think it sounds like a great idea for your ds to go full time. He's happy, he's getting what he needs, that's what's important. -guhs

MARIA - you darling - thank you!! Just got the Cds...

Cori - hope it goes well, the movie night. I've also got to the 'oh well it can't get worse' stage of doing things like invite a million people round... I usually do regret it in the morning too, I have to say, but the following day I feel more relaxed than I was before, if that makes sense...


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

Tanya - school is the best! I love it when my oldest trots off happily to school <sigh>







He goes to local Wardolf Steiner school so only downside is that it's only from 8.45 -12.45 until he's 7 yrs and then he'll go all day. One less child around here is always a good thing, and he's happy doing things I don't/can't do with him!
















to the sleep deprived mamas. I have co slept with all three from newborn and I seem to have perfected the art of sleeping through despite baby waking and me shoving the breast in her mouth! I have NO idea how many times she wakes.... I'm sure it's not the best quality sleep but it is SLEEP and enough of it









here's my phrase to add (it's Maori - indigenous language of New Zealand).......

Kia kaha mamas
(stay strong)
ka kite ano
(see you later)


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

bother it, I've been trying to post like mad and I'm still only 20 or so posts up on when I last talked about it







:

Elsanne, your "little miss posty-pants" phrase made me


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Tee hee, witt!









Tanya--my experience with my daughter is similar in regards to her needing more structure than I can provide, she loves it there, she knows the routine and likes it. (at school) i am glad your son gets to go there full time, since it's the best for both of you!


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

2 pages later...

do you think i remember what i wanted to respond to?? Of course not. I think the sleep deprived make a mama remember less things, well for me that it so. I had already had a hard time remembering things and since being sleep deprive it's worse. It's funny but not.

Tanya~ Don't feel quilty about sending your ds to school fulltime. dd1 is in school full time and i have to say that i can't wait for her school to start again next monday. I know that i'm not struture enough to keep the kids busy. At least at school, i know that dd1 is busy and learning lots. She has mature and is becoming so independant because of what she is learning at school.








's to everyone who is havng a hard time getting sleep and being awake often during the night. Happy hr is so not fun when it's at night. Getting up 12x in one hr is also no fun. (that happen to me before i snap and told dh that he had to get up too at night)


----------



## writermommy (Jan 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
Yeah unfortunately, I think NCSS and Jay Gordon's Co-sleeping book are about the only ones that don't recommend CIO. Oh and Dr. Sears of course!

Yeah, I'm going to get NCSS. I saw the word "Gentle" in the title and read the intro in the book store. She talks about when her first was born and how she read ferber's book and it just didn't feel right, etc. So it sounded really good at first. I think it may have been false advertising.







: If a book advocates crying at all, it shouldn't be called "gentle", imo.







:







:

I must be really wierd. My two oldest dds went back to school today and I hated it. I miss them when they are gone. Also, when they are home, I get to sleep in a little in the morning. With Logan not sleeping well at night, that extra hour in the morning makes a huge difference. This morning we were back to up at six and doing the whole breakfast, pack lunches and rush for the bus routine.







:


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

I"m jealous of you school mamas - ds1 is not back at school until Feb 7 agghh seems a life time away, he's already asking when school goes back!!! i love summer but there are disadvantages ..... like long school holidays


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

DD1 has been asking for school too. lol She has one wk left of vacation.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Back to school and work today - what a bunch of mixed blessings. A rough start, a busy day, but still glad to be back to the routine of it all. I know it's hardest during transitions, so I know tomorrow will be easier than today. Or not, but I choose to believe









Tanya, it's so wonderful that you've found a school that is such a good match for your DS. There's nothing wrong with you wanting him there all day, and nothing wrong with him wanting to be there all day. It means it's a good fit and he's getting something out of it. And it gives you some breathing room. Sounds like a good thing for everyone.

On the topic of school, did I mention DD1 is READING all of a sudden? She'll be 5 next Friday. She's been parsing out the sounds of words for months, and learning which letters make which sounds for months, and all of a sudden, with no prompting at all, she started putting it all together. And as with all milestones, I am so happy and excited, and at the same time I realize MY WORLD JUST CHANGED AGAIN. It'll be just moments before she can read my email.


----------



## lotus.blossom (Mar 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
Just be prepared for him to call it that, rather loudly, in public


















I never thought of that. Can you tell I'ma first timer? I think I might change things before they stick!


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

*Witt:* Andrew is a really laid back baby who just started to roll back and forth from his tummy to his back more than just once in a very great while. I sometimes worry that he is going to be delayed, but what he lacks in gross motor development.....he seems to be making up for in his verbal development. I just keep telling myself.....it takes a lot of energy to vocalize that much and I can't expect him to be able to put that kind of energy into speaking and moving







Afterall.....his dad has a hard time doing two things at once and he is 31


----------



## writermommy (Jan 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Back to school and work today - what a bunch of mixed blessings. A rough start, a busy day, but still glad to be back to the routine of it all. I know it's hardest during transitions, so I know tomorrow will be easier than today. Or not, but I choose to believe









Tanya, it's so wonderful that you've found a school that is such a good match for your DS. There's nothing wrong with you wanting him there all day, and nothing wrong with him wanting to be there all day. It means it's a good fit and he's getting something out of it. And it gives you some breathing room. Sounds like a good thing for everyone.

On the topic of school, did I mention DD1 is READING all of a sudden? She'll be 5 next Friday. She's been parsing out the sounds of words for months, and learning which letters make which sounds for months, and all of a sudden, with no prompting at all, she started putting it all together. And as with all milestones, I am so happy and excited, and at the same time I realize MY WORLD JUST CHANGED AGAIN. It'll be just moments before she can read my email.


I was a teacher until dd #3 was born and this is how reading works, ime. All of a sudden the lightbulb goes on. That's great for your dd, she must be so excited! Soon she will be reading over your shoulder when you post on MDC. We may have to clean it up around here! Good thing we stopped talking about parts of the male anatomy!







:


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

For the past week and a half all I've been hearing is "dadadadadadadadadadadadadadadadadadadadadada"

Little traitor







: Where's my MAMA!

Hooray for routines! Sort of. DD1 had an "accident" during nap today. But her socks were wet so she clearly stood up, peed, then called it an accident








: DD2 got up at 5:30 to nurse, then slept in until DH dragged her out of bed at 7:45. Did she sleep in ONCE during the 10 days I was home with her? No.







: Did she drink any of her bottles? One.







: So that was 4 ounces in the span of 10.5 hours







:

On the way home DD1 said her stomach hurt and that she had to poop. I said can you hold it? She said no







: So I drove like a maniac. Once we were home she decided she didn't have to go anymore







:

I'm on a roll here







:







:







:

On other hand, "I left my carrots at the bus stop" had me rolling







Sarenka, may I ask how that phrase came about?

Witt... I think I need a phonics for Maorians guide


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 

Witt... I think I need a phonics for Maorians guide









hugs Quag for the







: y day you had!

Phonics hmm vowels pronounced the same as Spanish vowels so

Kia kaha sounds like key-a Car-ha


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gumby74* 
*Witt:* Andrew is a really laid back baby who just started to roll back and forth from his tummy to his back more than just once in a very great while. I sometimes worry that he is going to be delayed, but what he lacks in gross motor development.....he seems to be making up for in his verbal development. I just keep telling myself.....it takes a lot of energy to vocalize that much and I can't expect him to be able to put that kind of energy into speaking and moving







Afterall.....his dad has a hard time doing two things at once and he is 31









My friend's baby never rolled at all, for some reason - she just skipped it altogether









Ah it's always a little bit stressful starting to compare development but I think just let it happen - my babies have always been delayed for sitting independently cos I've never bothered really to get them sitting until about 8-9 months, it all happens in their own time and if it doesn't then I'll worry about it when I need to if that makes sense


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

this is my 350th post hooray








only 650 to go........................









ps - like my new sig?? I'm feeling inspirational


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

DD3 hasn't roll over yet. Well, she did but it was 2 accidents as she was trying really hard to get her hands out of her swaddle. LOL She did that last wk and never did it again.

If i remember correctly, dd1 took her sweet time too.Byt the time she was 6mths she rolled but only one side. She never learn how to roll on both sides. I'm pretty sure it's the same for dd2.

Good news, dd3 can sit unassisted for about a few minutes. I took a pic of her. She's so cute. She doesn't totally like it yet because i think, it's because she's still to leaned over on her tummy and after a while it hurts. She's get there soon, I'm sure.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Wooohooo 1601 posts already.


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Just saying







: & glad to hear about things going well (school, mail arrived, language lessons, reading!) & sorry to hear about things going less well (sleep issues, etc.)

sarenka, I gotta tell you, your Polish post brought back stressful memories. My former housemate was from Poland. She would have family members call who couldn't speak English and wow, did I have a hard time learning enough to figure out who was on the phone and how to tell them that she wasn't here but I would give her the message that they called. I speak three languages pretty well, but Polish makes me itch. I had totally forgotten about that until I read your phrase.

Ugh. I had a debriefing meeting today with the perinatologist who handled my pg about what happened during the birth. I had been feeling really good, esp. after posting the birth story, but now I realize I'm not doing as well as I thought. It was good to get some sort of apology/acknowledgement, but it's been a hard day.

I'm just trying to enjoy my last week of mat leave. School starts next week, though it's ramping up already what with emails and setting meetings, etc. I won't be here as much (or if I am, it means I'm being unproductive!








) but I will be







: and







and







.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *witt* 
hugs Quag for the







: y day you had!

Phonics hmm vowels pronounced the same as Spanish vowels so

Kia kaha sounds like key-a Car-ha










"Car"? As in, u.s. obnoxious rrrrrr sound? Methinks not. Methinks you wrote it like you kiwis/brits would say, "car". Like, "kah".

And yes, your new sig is luver-ly!!! Love that quote.

yes, dadadadadada is totally running amok, however, MAMA has been heard and even in situations where it seems like, maybe, this child might have a clue what it means! Goodness knows she hears it enough from her sister in her environment. She has also said something greatly akin to "teta" (nurse as her sister says it).


----------



## beautyful (Oct 30, 2003)

We have "nananana" "lalala" and "blahblahblah" here. Between her older sister and I, I have no idea where she'd get "blahblahblah."


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Hahaha Steph!

Please check here for recent pictures of my bunnies!


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)




----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 


























:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
Ugh. I had a debriefing meeting today with the perinatologist who handled my pg about what happened during the birth. I had been feeling really good, esp. after posting the birth story, but now I realize I'm not doing as well as I thought. It was good to get some sort of apology/acknowledgement, but it's been a hard day.









I would love to know what was said, if you feel like sharing.

There was something else, but it has eluded me.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Oh, yes, for Quagmire:








:







:







:







:







:


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

I am OUT OF COFFEE! I am drinking hot water. That is all I have to say.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

elsanne -on hot water!! will we recognise you?!

witt - I love the sig

sorry about the Polish trauma Maria! I must admit I felt pretty linguistically adept myself until I ran into Polish. it's enough to make anyone itch...
As for the other trauma...









Quag - sorry no carrot story to share - it was just an automatic response to the grapefruits in the library...I'm sure a Fruedian would have a field day with it. Sorry about all the







: s.

We also have dadadadada here. Lala was the first but that's worn off now. The most popular sound is blowing raspberries. That goes on from 4am onwards. Dh got up with her today at 5am and got dd1 out of the house for the bus promptly at 6am. When he looked at the clock. (Her bus is at 7.15)


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
Dh got up with her today at 5am and got dd1 out of the house for the bus promptly at 6am. When he looked at the clock. (Her bus is at 7.15)

















:









ETA Elsanne, that's my nightmare. I don't even know what to say to properly support you in this difficult time.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Elsanne, I guess I should not mention that this is day two on coffee for me. Hugs to you and Quag and anyone else waking up this morning who needs one.

Guess what?








: to me!


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

:









have a great day!


----------



## beautyful (Oct 30, 2003)

nak

happy bday!

dh's 1st dayback at work since dec 22nd. so far so good.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 

ETA Elsanne, that's my nightmare. I don't even know what to say to properly support you in this difficult time.









: your sweet words are enough, darling. I went downtown and got me some beans, hauling two small children with me. Now, I sit happily sipping my joe.













































Happy Birthday, Tanya!!!


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Happy Birthday Tanya!!!!!

Hugs to Quag, Elsanne, Maria, Juice...did I miss anyone?


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

You missed me, but maybe I didn't ask







:

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TANYA!!!! Enjoy the coffee!


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

Happy Birthday to you x 2 Happy birthday dear Tanya


----------



## writermommy (Jan 29, 2005)

Quag,








two of my three dds did the same thing. Only one of them said mama first. We are waiting to see what Logan does. A few times he has made a ma sound when crying. THe girls say this counts! So far, just raspberries here and lots of squealing.

Rolling over: Logan has been doing this for about a month or so. He rolls from back to tummy, gets stuck and cries for me to roll him back over. Then he just does the same thing all over again.







: The three girls really never rolled over. They all skipped this one.

Happy Birthday, Tanya!


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

Elsanne ok with NZ accent would be car-ha but yes you're right it's Kah - ha

Think spanish vowels - exact same pronounciation


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
You missed me, but maybe I didn't ask








:

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TANYA!!!! Enjoy the coffee!


















This may be a dumb comment but I thought I read when they started saying dadadadadadadada and mamamamamamamamama at this age, it was only practicing the consonant sounds? No? If so, Nathan said mamamamamama last night...woohoo!


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

:







:







:

Happy birthday, Tanya!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 







I would love to know what was said, if you feel like sharing.

nak it was a long meeting (1.5 - 2 h) but the highlights were him suggesting -- unprompted -- my top 2 'what if' scenarios (1 - refusing the induction and 2 - not waiting so long after the arom but going straight to pit, thus potentially avoiding the infection though not necessarily the c/s.) also him mentioning how sorry he was because it's supposed to be a joyous event.

we also chatted a bit about future options, which gave me more insight into his biases. he asked if he could bring some of my questions up as a medical ethics topic at grand rounds. i said ok but now i'm having second thoughts about that. i've attended grand rounds in clin epi & have an idea of how they go. i don't know if i am really ok with people talking about me behind my back like that. i am thinking i will call him back and tell him i'm ok with it, but only if i can attend and it is mentioned that i am in the audience.

anyway, i don't know if it's so much what was said, or if it was just the talking about it and further realization of how it could have gone differently if only i had done x, y, and z, you know? e.g. the resident who was such a jerk was probably the one giving me the most useful advice, but i discounted it because he was such a jerk. my own biases coming into play there.









i'm just tired of going round and round on this in my head. i thought i was done, but apparently not.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
The most popular sound is blowing raspberries.









:

i don't think we have any other recognizable sounds. no practicing dadada or mamama. some lalalala, i think.


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
:
i'm just tired of going round and round on this in my head. i thought i was done, but apparently not.









.









i know i will always feel like i've missed out on the real thing - not pushing my babies out, well I have actually pushed but no baby came out







:

I don't know how to suggest you can move from this....... I'm not sure if it makes any different if you know you CAN'T get baby out as opposed to feeling like the interventions were the cause of the c/s.

I only know that I continually remind myself that I would have died with my first child because of my faulty pelvis....... and when I look at my 3 wonderful babies I feel grateful for c/s 's


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

btw lots of raspberries here too but no consonants........









lots of high pitched squealing too which is scary, do girl babies always squeal??? My boys never did







:


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Oh yes, plenty of squealing, too. Piercing. From both dds! Maybe it is a girl thing...


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

nak.

my ds squeals. it's lovely, isn't it.







:


----------



## writermommy (Jan 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
















This may be a dumb comment but I thought I read when they started saying dadadadadadadada and mamamamamamamamama at this age, it was only practicing the consonant sounds? No? If so, Nathan said mamamamamama last night...woohoo!


This reminded me of a conversation I had with a nurse at our ped's office when dd #2 was 6 months old. (She was the only one to say mama first)

Nurse: Is she saying any words?

Me: She says mama

Nurse: well, you know that doesn't mean anything. She doesn't know what she's saying yet.

Just then dd pats my chest and says "mama, mama"

The nurse said, "Oh, maybe she does know!!"


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Maria, I found my c/s emotions to be cyclical. The healing took place in stages. First the physical, then the emotional healing. Accepting my circumstance (like missing the first day or two of his life) and then the journey into why it happened. That was the hardest pill to swallow. The why. The what if's followed, and then some anger. I finally reached a place of peace about it and then I was pregnant again and found it haunting me again. Then I had to deal with the fact that the VBAC didn't provide automatic healing. Then I go through more cyclical healing only to have it all resurface when other women are pregnant or healing themselves. The anger bubbles up again on occassion although it is not as fierce as it once was. Now it feels more like anger on a mission. These days I am trying to figure out my place and purpose with my experience. I think it is to help other people somehow, but I don't know how yet.

Claire, just because your 'why' is different than another mother's why doesn't mean that you don't have anything to mourn. A c/s often brings out the same feelings even though the path that brought us here was different.


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Claire, just because your 'why' is different than another mother's why doesn't mean that you don't have anything to mourn. A c/s often brings out the same feelings even though the path that brought us here was different.

hmm yes maybe you're right. I always feel like I can't hate my c/s because without it I would have died. All 3 times









Funnily enough I still mourn my lovely Homebirths that I had planned (both times) - 60 hours I was in labour for my first ( I didn't give in easily) then I transferred to hospital. 2nd time was 14 hours in labour, fully dilated and baby still stuck above pelvis...........







: It's the HBAC I miss most of all because I told myself after the 1st c section "never mind I'll get my baby out next time"

Peace to all us c/s mamas however they happened


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Claire, have you read this?


----------



## writermommy (Jan 29, 2005)

Wow, that was really sad. It got me thinking about why I don't mourn my c section. I did in the beginning, but once the physical pain subsided, I was fine. Maybe it was the great treatment we got from the nurses. When they took Logan out of the OR, they took dh too. Logan was never away from both of us. They brought him back to me ASAP. When he was brought to me, there were tags all over his bed that said "NO BOTTLES" "NO PACIFIERS" "BREASTFED ONLY" etc. My greatest fear during the c section was that it would negatively impact breastfeeding. It turned out that he had the best latch of any of my four babies. He latched right on all by himself and nursed like a champ from the first moment.

Maybe it was the great respect with which my doctor treated me. She apologized before, during and after the surgery. She said, "I HATE doing a c section on someone like you. You've had three babies. I KNOW you can do this." But, he just wouldn't engage. We tried everything, but he was still floating high and wouldn't come down. Maybe it was the fact that he was 2 pounds larger than any of my other babies. Maybe it was the two fibroids the doctor found on either side of my cervix during the surgery. I don't know. I do know we did all we could for him to come naturally, as his three sisters did.

Maybe it is the fact that I didn't see any difference between him and his sisters in terms of bonding or breastfeeding. I was able to keep him with me and nurse him, just as I did with the girls. For whatever reason, I was able to let it go, once the physical pain was gone. For that I am grateful.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Happy B-day Tanya. I hope it was a good day.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Happr birthday!!!
Thought of you often but couldn't post... how was it?


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

The birthday was ok. Dc were great all day and I just took it nice and slow. My brother and wife left this morning after 4 days of visiting. It was wonderful to see them. It's nice to be able to get back to normal after the holidays, finally. Kind of sad at the end because dh forgot it was my birthday. I don't ask for anything for myself, and it would be nice if just one day a year I could be selfish and it all be about me. I reminded ds about it and he set out making me a card and a gift. He wrote January Mommy Happy Birthday From Kyle. It was so cute because he sounded it out and it came out funny on paper. Jenuary Moammy and Brday were all spelled funny. He also gave me two of his hot wheels in a little fabric gift bag his teacher gave him for Christmas stuffed with small pieces of crumbled construction paper as tissue paper. I love my little guy.









Anyway, back to dh. He came home, ate, and then abandoned me at the table while I was still eating. The kids were finished, so I got upset that he didn't even want to give me the gift of adult conversation. Also, he started talking about something he could do for me for my birthday and I said all I want is the dishes done tonight. He let out this big sigh like I asked him to do something horrendous. That's when I lost it with him. I've always wanted to use the word "dolt" and that's exactly what he was tonight.

We're fine now, but I just wanted to







him earlier. We don't have the money for birthday gifts right now, and I'm perfectly fine with that. I'd rather he take the time to write me a short note, give me a massage, or do the darn dishes even if I had a million dollars.

On the babe side of things, we have nonstop raspberries, too. She spits so much that she might be a bib baby. she had a wet semi-circle on her shirt that stretched from shoulder to shoulder!

Tonight we have also discovered the joy of a bath. I was soaked by the time she was done. Most of her baths are showers with me, or a quick dip in between the other dc at their bathtime. She had one all to herself tonight and splashed a bunch, then licked the water off her mouth, and then splashed some more. It was so funny. She just kept splashing and splashing and splashing and splashing......I loved every second of that soaking.









ETA: I'm on the blog bandwagon. My birthday gift to myself.


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
He wrote January Mommy Happy Birthday From Kyle. It was so cute because he sounded it out and it came out funny on paper. Jenuary Moammy and Brday were all spelled funny. He also gave me two of his hot wheels in a little fabric gift bag his teacher gave him for Christmas stuffed with small pieces of crumbled construction paper as tissue paper. I love my little guy.









That's so sweet. Sorry your DH was a dolt. :guh


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

DD3 is sick. *sign* she has the sniffles, running nose, a bit congested too but nothing too serious until tonight when she started to cough. Right now i'm researching and doing the waiting game.


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

is she ok sandrine???

Tanya - that REALLY Sucks big time I hope you don't mind me saying. We make a huge big deal out of birthdays here and I feel really sad about you having a birthday and not having a fuss made of you - grr







:

Oh also Tanya thanks for the link. Ok so I'll re-frame:

I am totally grateful and thankful that I have 3 beautiful children. I am blessed and blessed some more.

Their births were a source of joy and wonder to me because that was the first moment I met them. I feel sadness and pain that my body let me down and I couldn't push them out.

I can't blame medicalisation for my c sections because they weren't medicalised until I transferred from home both times to hospital.







and 3rd time with the scheduled c/s was just well.... just what had to be..... interestingly Cerys had cranial moulding too - I knew she was sitting low - where she too had got pressed so far into my pelvis but no further. My midwife said she'd never seen that before in a scheduled c / s baby. I feel at peace with my scheduled c section but not with my 2nd one - I guess cos that was the one I had the most hope for, I was at home, fully dilated really quickly and I pushed up a storm....

I have to put this in some sort of perspective because otherwise I'll go crazy. And because I can't blame doctors for my csections, I can't blame anyone but myself........ does that make it easier or harder??? I don't know


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

witt. I don't feel authorized to comment because I haven't had to be there, but I have huge hugs for everyone who has birth trauma to process. I'm still working through some of my own, and it was minor in comparison. It's just that it was my last birth, I wanted it to be the best, I expected something because I knew more this time, and it was just so different and difficult...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
i'm just tired of going round and round on this in my head. i thought i was done, but apparently not.









more







for you. I'm still working on my 7-hour drug free waterbirth, I can't imagine. Be gentle with yourself.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
January Mommy Happy Birthday From Kyle. It was so cute because he sounded it out and it came out funny on paper. Jenuary Moammy and Brday were all spelled funny. He also gave me two of his hot wheels in a little fabric gift bag his teacher gave him for Christmas stuffed with small pieces of crumbled construction paper as tissue paper. I love my little guy.

















sooo sweet. On my last birthday, (which DH didn't forget but didn't do anything for either) when DD1 found out it was my birthday she was first excited and then instantly horrified that she didn't have anything for me.

Quote:

He let out this big sigh like I asked him to do something horrendous.
Tanya sometimes I swear we're married to the same man. And it's not that he doesn't mean well, or that he's lazy, or that he never contributes - he's wonderful. But if I ask him to do something that's not on his mental list, it's like I've asked for the moon. Last night the girls had a hard time getting settled for bed, so after I'd already done PJ's and baby and stories and tuck-ins, I spent an extra 15 minutes upstairs getting everyone settled while DH took the baby downstairs. Ethan, as we all know, is quite miserable from teething, and poor DH














had to walk with him around the living room while watching TV. When I came down he passed me the babe so I could nurse and dropped himself on the couch. I asked if he would get me a glass of water, and he sighed That Sigh and said, "Do you need it right now?" Nah, I'll just wait until I'm done nursing and then get up and get it myself


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

quick question-juice, why can't i comment on your blog? do i havta be a friend or have a yahoo blog or something?


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

fenwick, yah, you have to have a yahoo blog. Groan! I know how that is a PITA because I feel that way on other blog sites that require the same thing.

Off to ABQ today!!! Wish me luck through the customs/immigration/houston airport nightmare. I don't have a stroller.


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

good luck & great travels!


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
fenwick, yah, you have to have a yahoo blog. Groan!

Sadly, I really don't check Elsanne's or Juice's blog very often because of this. I can't even pull the RSS to my own reader.







:

People, move to WordPress, already! (An open-source blogging software with all sorts of plugins and customization & security features -- it's sort of like Firefox, but for blogging.)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Off to ABQ today!!! Wish me luck through the customs/immigration/houston airport nightmare. I don't have a stroller.

Good luck and safe and happy travels!


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
ETA: I'm on the blog bandwagon. My birthday gift to myself.

I'm sorry the bday didn't go as expected.







But your ds sounds like a *wonderful* little boy. My son gave me a Hot Wheel once, LOL, and I thought he must really love me because his HWs are his most prized possessions....

I liked your song in your blog! Hope you find what you're looking for in writing it!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
DD3 is sick. *sign* she has the sniffles, running nose, a bit congested too but nothing too serious until tonight when she started to cough. Right now i'm researching and doing the waiting game.

Oh no - how is she now?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *witt* 
I have to put this in some sort of perspective because otherwise I'll go crazy. And because I can't blame doctors for my csections, I can't blame anyone but myself........ does that make it easier or harder??? I don't know









Many









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
I'm still working on my 7-hour drug free waterbirth, I can't imagine. Be gentle with yourself.

I think most everyone has something to process. I know I am still thinking about mine daily....mostly what happened after the birth in my case...sorry your dh was a bit "doltish" too....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Off to ABQ today!!! Wish me luck through the customs/immigration/houston airport nightmare. I don't have a stroller.

Good luck! Maybe time to get a cheapo $10 stroller? I found them a lifesaver in the airport when ds1 was little, especially if we needed to get somewhere quickly!

Had an interesting sleeping night last night. My ds2 has come down with his first real cold! I knew it was coming as he was a little drippy during the evening. I had a short cold over the weekend - guess I passed it along.

He actually slept sort of GREAT for a period (maybe 3 hours or so)!!!! I was in shock - I guess because he wasn't feeling well? Then he woke at 4am with a stuffed nose, just screaming and screaming - it broke my heart. He kept trying to nurse and pulled off because he couldn't breathe and it would make him more upset. I ended up rubbing a little Vick's on his chest and he could breathe shortly thereafter. I'm a little conflicted as anything with menthol, camphor, etc is a big no-no in the homeopathic world and I am taking him to a homeopath tomorrow...so...not sure what that will do to things! I think he ended up getting back to sleep around 5:30 so I was able to sleep a little bit more before work. He was out COLD when my alarm went off though - and unfortunately woke up when I removed my arm from under him. He will probably take a good nap this morning.

Had some long talks with dcp - I am feeling better. Am I still keeping my eyes open for other places? Yes. But after airing some things, I think we will be okay for a while if I can't find anything else. She is even on board delaying solids for him and I thought that would be quite a battle. We'll see...I'll probably be back here complaing now after I said that.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Oh elsanne -thinking of you in transit!!

And everyone processing... I am also thinking back to just the way I couldn't handle the pain - I was calling for an ambulance for God's sake! (Luckily baby came as they arrived). I feel I have nothing to complain about, you know I had a homebirth as I wanted. But it's just so so intense, I'm sure, like whoever said, most of us have a deal of processing to do and there's no point comparing...

I am doing my head in completely researching vaccinations before our trip to Morocco in feb. Turns out it's too late to give dd2 the DPT even if we decided to . My gut says no, just to be totally scrupulous about hygeine and take a medical kit that's pretty comprehensive. Keep her in the ergo and just breastfeed. But fear, it can sneak in and then I feel like a dreadful parent to even be taking my kids anywhere I don't need to go, where there are different risks...I'm giving myself a hard time today







:

Thanks for the CD Juice! And thank you ALL for the lovely songs on it...Quag - that's one of my faves -

Cori - yay for the 3 hrs but sorry it ended so badly...is he actually taking homeopathics right now? if the homeopath prescribes you something else you can just stop the menthol stuff you know, no harm done.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fenwickmama* 
quick question-juice, why can't i comment on your blog? do i havta be a friend or have a yahoo blog or something?

Two secconds here...
I changed the settings to public, but it still says you have to be a member of yahoo 360 to comment. You don't have to blog, just sign up. I sooo understand if people don't wanna - it drives me crazy to have many places to check, passwords etc. So I am totally open to taking it somewhere else, it's so new it would be really easy to recreate. I like Tanya's, how anyone in the world can comment but she has to approve it. So anyone who blogs or knows anything about it, give me the info, and I'll check it out. I DEFINITELY want people to comment - that's part of the exercise for me! I just don't have time (or energy) to search for various blog sites, so I went with what was in front of me









Feedback, please! THe more the better. Now back to work.


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

Just thought I would pose this question to you girls and see what you think!

The neighbors behind us are also the builders of our house, so we have had a lot of contact with them. I have always enjoyed being around them and think they are really nice people who would do anything for anyone. I would love to spend more time around the wife, but there's a problem.....both her and her husband smokes. They have also been asking to watch DS, but I just don't know what to say. I grew up in a household where all of my relatives smoked. I have made it out ok, but I realize that doesn't mean much. Having them come to our house is also not really an option because we have the world's most obnoxious dogs. So my question is......would you take your child over to their house, either for a short visit or to have them watch DS?


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Tricia, I can assure you that you do NOT have the world's most obnoxious dogs. I do. (as far as the neighbors, I personally wouldn't leave my DS in a smoker's house unless they only ever smoked outside. I even have a hard time letting smokers who smell like smoke hold him. It's just yucky - and I used to smoke myself, if you can believe that.)

I'm super-on-the-run right now, but wanted to share the test blog at Wordpress (thanks Maria!). please take a look at it and let me know (here) which you're more likely to read/respond to... maybe try leaving a comment and see how it works. I'm trying to get a feel for it all right now, and I appreciate all your help! If other blog sites are suggested, I may try them too. I want to keep this going, so I want it to be good!

Thx
J


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *witt* 
is she ok sandrine???


Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
Oh no - how is she now?

She's doing good. She hasn't gotten worse. Still coughing here and there with a nice running nose/congestion too. She is nursing as usual, wet dipes as usual and even poop this morning.

I started to take Vit C and i even put a humidifier in her room.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

So much to say, but no time to muiltiquote it all.

You should be able to log in with your yahoo id and ask juice to add you as a friend to make comments. Juice, I don't know the difference between blogs, but I used www.blogger.com. It's pretty simple to set up. And in the middle of this post I see you have started a new one already!

Tricia, I grew up in a smoking household and I have very strong feelings on this issue. Because my ultimate subconscious goal in life is to be the opposite of my mother (but somehow she still comes out, but that's another post) I have never even tried a cigarette. When I was pregnant with ds, my brother told her "You know she's not going to let you near that baby if you're still smoking." So a few months before ds's birth she quit smoking and hasn't looked back, thankfully. So, if I'm not going to let my own mother be close to him if she smokes.....you can see where this is going.

Fast forward to this past Christmas. We went to visit dh's grandmother. FIL lives with her, but is supposed to smoke outside b/c of the oxygen she uses b/c she has emphysema. But she was in rehab at the hospital and as soon as we walked in my throat was burning from the smoke smell and he wasn't even smoking at the time. I was tapping my toe and nudging dh to get the heck out of there. My hair smelled of smoke, but not my clothes...yet. And he wasn't even smoking by us. Second hand smoke is still there whether they are currently smoking or not.

You do not have to apologize for protecting your child. Tell them that asthma runs in your family, so the doctor recommends he not be in smoking households, but that they are welcome at your house anytime. I remember reading somewhere (and of course I don't have the link, but I promise I'm not making it up) that the hair of children of smokers was tested and compared to determine if smoking outside was enough to keep exposure to a minimum. The children of smokers who did it outside and never in the presence of the child still had nicotine in their hair. Of course, it was lower, but it was still present. I don't recall how significant the amount was, but it just seems like a bad idea to have even a minute amount of an addictive drug in a child's body. This of course is better than smoking inside and in the car, but still not ideal, kwim?

Ok, off my soapbox.


----------



## writermommy (Jan 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Tricia, I can assure you that you do NOT have the world's most obnoxious dogs. I do. (as far as the neighbors, I personally wouldn't leave my DS in a smoker's house unless they only ever smoked outside. I even have a hard time letting smokers who smell like smoke hold him. It's just yucky - and I used to smoke myself, if you can believe that.)

J

This is how I feel too. DH and I both were smokers pre children too. We smoked outside then. It really is gross, especially if they do it in the house. Can the dogs be put in another room when they visit?


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

We have taken a swandive, well, maybe a bellyflop, off the developmental growth cliff. Overnight we have nonstop raspberries, floor flying, and let's see how wet we can get mom by splashing. This is the good stuff.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

For Elsanne in transit,

Hoping you have no
trials and tribulations
of travel today

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
Turns out it's too late to give dd2 the DPT even if we decided to . My gut says no, just to be totally scrupulous about hygeine and take a medical kit that's pretty comprehensive. Keep her in the ergo and just breastfeed. But fear, it can sneak in and then I feel like a dreadful parent to even be taking my kids anywhere I don't need to go, where there are different risks...I'm giving myself a hard time today










:

Breathe...it's going to be ok. I think I saw you mention earlier that you were worried about tetanus? If so, it's unlikely that your baby will have a chance to be exposed so young. You need a pretty good puncture wound, and at her age I don't think that's likely. Or maybe you have another concern, but I can't remember







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *writermommy* 
This is how I feel too. DH and I both were smokers pre children too. We smoked outside then. It really is gross, especially if they do it in the house. Can the dogs be put in another room when they visit?

This is how tired I am today (after two nights being up every hour, and then the busiest day in the office in months, yay for me but tired so tired) I ran all your sentences together and suddenly smoking dogs were coming over for a visit, but they had to stay in another room... it's really funny in my head.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Well, I now have the yahoo blog AND the new-and-improved-and-hopefully-easier-to-comment-on wordpress blog linked in my sig. I'm going to keep them for a few days and see how I feel - but I'm leaning heavily toward the new one.

WHY WON'T THIS EXHAUSTED BABY SLEEP??????


----------



## writermommy (Jan 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 

This is how tired I am today (after two nights being up every hour, and then the busiest day in the office in months, yay for me but tired so tired) I ran all your sentences together and suddenly smoking dogs were coming over for a visit, but they had to stay in another room... it's really funny in my head.









:

Yes, if your dogs want to visit my house, they MUST smoke outside.


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

Quote:

Yes, if your dogs want to visit my house, they MUST smoke outside.










yes I agree with everyone - no way no how no smokey smelly house near my babies (and I used to smoke too)


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

What's ABQ??? A barbeque?? no surely not







:

I am finding my just turned 3 yr old HARD work right now. I remember this stage between 3 and 4 and it's UGLY









why have I subjected myself to this AGAIN and then AGAIN when baby gets to be 3....

Sample of behaviour:

Him: I WANT SOME TOAST (think yelled/whining voice)
me: it's cooking Ely
Him: I WANT SOME TOAST I WANT SOME TOAST I WANT SOME TOAST
me: it's cooking Ely
Him: I WANT SOME TOAST I WANT SOME TOAST I WANT SOME TOAST
me: look Ely it's in the toaster, see??
Him: I WANT SOME TOAST I WANT SOME TOAST I WANT SOME TOAST
toast pops out, I start buttering it
Him: I WANT SOME TOAST I WANT SOME TOAST I WANT SOME TOAST
me: here Ely I'm just doing it - look mummy is buttering it
Him: I WANT SOME TOAST I WANT SOME TOAST I WANT SOME TOAST

Finally toast ready and I give it to him

Him: I DON"T WANT THAT TOAST







:
Him: I WANT SOME MILK

<sigh>

My 5 yr old and my baby are easy peasy but my just turned 3 yr old is driving me







:

ok got that out, feel better now


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Smoking dogs. Reminds me of the poker playing dogs art.

Cori, glad to hear you have cleared the air with the dcp, at least for now!

Safe travels, Elsanne. We're going to drive to ABQ sometime this year. Ought to be interesting.

So a comment on my blog, and my response, has prompted this question.

Were your parents AP?

Mine were not. My mom is still pretty selfish, but my aunt tells me she has been her whole life, so whatcha gonna do? My brother and I were bf for 3-4 months, vaccinated (because my mom is afraid of polio...her mom had it), spanked, screamed at, too, so definitely no GD going on. Slings - nope. One of my moms favorite things to say to my brother and I is "there weren't any books to read" back when she was parenting. Yeah. Books are the latest technology. Of course, they are much easier to get now. But libraries are a sudden hot trend.







My dad wasn't around so much when we were growing up because we moved from IN to FL after they divorced. Anyway, there are so many other issues, but I'd say it's safe to say my parents were definitely not AP. Sheesh. No wonder I'm having some issues with parenting!

ETA ABQ=Albuquerque sorry!


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

Miss Juice: Smoking dogs.........














: They sure think they are human....why not smoke as well?

Writermommy: When we have someone come to visit we will usually put the dogs in the other room, but it usually ends up with them even more neurotic. Seperation anxiety, I guess. DH and I have said many times that they were meant to be with us, because no one else would put up with their antics









Tanya: You and I have a simialiar unconscious goal. In fact, my desire to not be like my mom or the rest of her side of the family is why I have been able to do as much with my life as I have. I too, have never even had a cig. for that reason alone. I'm going to take your advice and use the asthma excuse as why I can't take him over there. One idea I thought of is inviting the wife out for lunch. That way we can go to a smoke free restaurant and then she won't feel as though I am trying to avoid her. I just wish they didn't smoke so I could avoid the awkward situations.

The AP question is a good one. I am pretty sure that my mom did not know what AP was. I'm pretty sure she never co-slept with any of us, but did not believe in spanking and we all were given the reccomended vacinations (unless she forgot to take us to the doctor) as well as were all born in a hospital and most of the nine of us were born via c-section because of my mom's bleeding disorder. The only one of us that was breastfed was my sister who is now 23 and that was because my mom lost a son to SIDS a year before my sister was born. She breastfed her till she was 6 months so that her risk of SIDS would decrease. I never knew what a sling was until I went to college and saw a women wearing one with a child. I remember being jealous of the closeness her and her child were sharing


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

1) I have a blog. I use blogger. It's fantastic. www.babydavies.blogspot.com
2)speaking of blogs, I have been creating custom headers for a few peeps. Wanna see em?
http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/8010/tattooedmamaideaun4.jpg
http://img509.imageshack.us/img509/4060/hippieheadervd9.jpg
http://img297.imageshack.us/img297/82/knittingdoulaheaderjh3.jpg
3) We have mama over and over and over. I really honestly believe that she knows what she is saying. She still wants to be held by me 24 hours a day 7 days a week. Whenver DH holds her, she says MAMAMAMAMAMMAMA over and over until I take her back. Then she stops. She also does it when she wants to nurse. I am convinced. When she is playing she says Booph a lot. We used to make that sound whenever we would put her down on the bed. Imagine airplane noises and a 'aaaaaa-boooooph!!!' landing type noises. Yeah. Big geeks. But I have a genius baby who blows raspberries.


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *witt* 
btw lots of raspberries here too but no consonants........









lots of high pitched squealing too which is scary, do girl babies always squeal??? My boys never did







:

Raspberries aplenty here, and omg the shrieking. High-pitched, jump out of my skin squealing. lord. (none of my other boys did it but wowee, this one)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 

WHY WON'T THIS EXHAUSTED BABY SLEEP??????









I have NO IDEA!!! The non-sleep is really bad here.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *witt* 
What's ABQ??? A barbeque?? no surely not







:

I am finding my just turned 3 yr old HARD work right now. I remember this stage between 3 and 4 and it's UGLY









why have I subjected myself to this AGAIN and then AGAIN when baby gets to be 3....

I'm so scared. I think three is usually a very hard age for most kids. The problem is, my toddler is already SO much work at 2. He's been a ton of work this whole year. holy mary, if it gets worse I am going to lose my brain. Please let him be the typical "terrible two" who improves, pleasepleasepleaseplease. He only has one more month of two.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Were your parents AP?










:

ok, to be fair, she nursed us all for a year, which was unusual in the 70s, but otherwise, not so much. Lots of yelling, hitting, telling us how we should be feeling.


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

and slowly my post count goes up................


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

Quote:

I'm so scared. I think three is usually a very hard age for most kids. The problem is, my toddler is already SO much work at 2. He's been a ton of work this whole year. holy mary, if it gets worse I am going to lose my brain. Please let him be the typical "terrible two" who improves, pleasepleasepleaseplease. He only has one more month of two.
i feel your pain amy


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sarenka*


Cori - yay for the 3 hrs but sorry it ended so badly...is he actually taking homeopathics right now? if the homeopath prescribes you something else you can just stop the menthol stuff you know, no harm done.


No nothing yet - so I guess I will be okay!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gumby74*


Just thought I would pose this question to you girls and see what you think!


I'm with everyone else (ex-smoker here too!)...good idea about taking her out to lunch! I like the asthma excuse too!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sandrine*


She's doing good. She hasn't gotten worse. Still coughing here and there with a nice running nose/congestion too. She is nursing as usual, wet dipes as usual and even poop this morning.

I started to take Vit C and i even put a humidifier in her room.


Continued PVs - hope she is better soon!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TanyaS*


We have taken a swandive, well, maybe a bellyflop, off the developmental growth cliff. Overnight we have nonstop raspberries, floor flying, and let's see how wet we can get mom by splashing. This is the good stuff.










Go baby go!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Miss Juice*


Breathe...it's going to be ok. I think I saw you mention earlier that you were worried about tetanus? If so, it's unlikely that your baby will have a chance to be exposed so young. You need a pretty good puncture wound, and at her age I don't think that's likely. Or maybe you have another concern, but I can't remember







:


If it is tetanus, there are some great threads on the vax board. If it is a puncture wound, make it bleed and that would wash any bacteria away. Also, if I am remembering correctly, you have a better chance of getting struck by lightning than getting tetanus! I feel so much better after reading there...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Miss Juice*


WHY WON'T THIS EXHAUSTED BABY SLEEP??????


Will check out the new blog when I can.







about the exhausted baby. Mine is too and the little stinker took a 3 hour nap for dcp today.







:







: Which means he'll probably be up all night for me







Sending lots of sleep vibes to you!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *witt*


I am finding my just turned 3 yr old HARD work right now. I remember this stage between 3 and 4 and it's UGLY


















:







I'm only laughing because I remember how maddening that was!








: Gotta love these kids. This too shall pass...this too shall pass...this too...







:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TanyaS*


Were your parents AP?


Good God NO!!!!! My Dad probably was in some ways but my mother, hell no. Definitely a huge part of why I parent the way I do. I routinely had wooden spoons broken on my butt (my Dad never hit us even once). She definitely gave me any and all vaccines (she is a HUGE medical person - a labor and delivery nurse - can you see why I am such a rebel with my births?) She has made references to letting us cry to sleep but I've never questioned further because I just do not want to know. She was very verbally abusive (always telling us how happy she was before we came along, how fat and ugly I was - interestingly,never said any of this to my sister!). A lot of my eating/weight issues are definitely from my childhood. Honestly, I think she had some mental issues. I used to be scared to come home after school, never knowing what her mood would be like. She is a MUCH, MUCH different person now. She can't even stand to hear her grandkids cry, she lavishes them with love (never told me she loved me ever). I haven't told her that Nathan isn't vaxed. She'd probably freak. We still argue about things but she seems to be trying hard. She is even eating organic now because of me when before she thought I was nuts. (Probably a doctor told her it was better because they are gods to her).
By the way, my mother smoked when pg (they told her it was safe!), and both parents used to smoke in the car with the windows rolled up!!!







:







: I did end up smoking myself. I feel I am doomed to lung cancer.

Oh and she formula fed but I was on SKIM MILK by 6 months because I was "too fat". Solids around 2 weeks old. Joke's on her - I am fat NOW.

I had a lot of ear infections so she asked them to remove my tonsils and said, "While you're in there remove her adenoids too." I feel so violated.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SabbathD*


1) I have a blog. I use blogger. It's fantastic. www.babydavies.blogspot.com
2)speaking of blogs, I have been creating custom headers for a few peeps. Wanna see em?
[


Very nice! I was thinking of you today and was going to ask how Autumn is - is she any better?


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

hang on ..............amy you mean 3 is NORMALLY easier than 2 yrs???????????

aghhhh i've been cheated twice then







:


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *witt* 
oh my gosh i've justt learnt that male circ is still pretty routine in the US

they stopped this in New Zealand around 15 yrs ago

now i understand all the activism re circ - i couldn't figure it out cos it's a dead issue here









wow

I WISH it would happen here. The only way it probably will is if insurance will stop paying for it...I am *not* proud to say my first son is circed. I am so sad and nauseous thinking about it. I didn't research it - and I research *everything*. I had no idea it was optional. Never presented as such. I never knew anyone who didn't do it. I am mad at my CNM and especially my doula that no one even said, "Are you sure you want to do that? It's not medically necessary" I would have immediately jumped on the computer and it never would have happened.



































My doula is SUPER crunchy and is even a CPM now - I can't believe she didn't question me. Sigh....it is my one true regret....well he also had several vaxes too...anyone have a time machine?

Luckily I found Mothering Mag when ds was 2 months and was set straight (not about vaxes at that point though, unfortunately). If only I could take it back. Believe it or not though, dh wanted to circ ds2 for the whole, "He will be different than all of us" excuse. I was able to point him to a lot of stuff on the web and he came around...sigh...

Confession is supposed to be good for the soul but it doesn't feel so good....







:


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *writermommy* 
Yes, if your dogs want to visit my house, they MUST smoke outside.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Were your parents AP?

I always separate out NFL and AP.

My parents were very NFL. My mom was very active in LLL, bf us for years, made all our clothes, used CDs; my dad was and is quite the environmentalist, they both gardened and grew much of our food, etc.

I'm not sure how AP they were -- there was definitely a lot of pressure on my sister and me to be a certain way. And while I think they were pretty GD when we were younger, there was a lot of yelling later. I had an abusive stepfather from about age 8 on.

DH's parents were also quite NFL (they raised him on communes, for goodness' sake) but again, not always AP in the sense of respecting an individual child's needs. DH has both good and bad things to say about his upbringing -- the bad usually involves pressure to conform to the nonconformity.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
I WISH it would happen here. The only way it probably will is if insurance will stop paying for it...

Insurance (provincial insurance, that is) no longer pays for circs in Canada. I don't think you can even get it done at birth. You have to make an appointment and pay something like $200. I imagine it definitely reduces the number of circs.

And :guh Cori.


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
I WISH it would happen here. The only way it probably will is if insurance will stop paying for it...I am *not* proud to say my first son is circed. I am so sad and nauseous thinking about it. I didn't research it - and I research *everything*. I had no idea it was optional. Never presented as such. I never knew anyone who didn't do it. I am mad at my CNM and especially my doula that no one even said, "Are you sure you want to do that? It's not medically necessary" I would have immediately jumped on the computer and it never would have happened.



































My doula is SUPER crunchy and is even a CPM now - I can't believe she didn't question me. Sigh....it is my one true regret....well he also had several vaxes too...anyone have a time machine?

Luckily I found Mothering Mag when ds was 2 months and was set straight (not about vaxes at that point though, unfortunately). If only I could take it back. Believe it or not though, dh wanted to circ ds2 for the whole, "He will be different than all of us" excuse. I was able to point him to a lot of stuff on the web and he came around...sigh...

Confession is supposed to be good for the soul but it doesn't feel so good....







:

Cori - sorry I posted that and then realised it might make people feel bad and this thread wasn't the place for that so I removed it obviously just moments after you quoted it. My intention wasn't to point fingers at anyone but I was amazed that it was still routine anywhere in the Western world. I never had to make this decision because you would have to hunt high and low in NZ these days to find anyone to do it. It is truly an obsolete practice - I don't know anyone with a child younger than 15 who has had them circ'ed - it just doesn't happen here.








Cori

I have selectively vaxed my other 2 for some things............ but baby no 3 hasn't had anything yet and maybe I won't vax her at all........ I'm still researching









We all make decisions we regret









again I apologise for posting that here


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *witt* 
hang on ..............amy you mean 3 is NORMALLY easier than 2 yrs???????????

aghhhh i've been cheated twice then







:

no, I mean mine are usually easier at 2 - sweet and eager to please even. This time, we better be reversing the trend!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Cori, I could have written much of your post about circ. I am not proud my ds is circed. I didn't research it or vax, and I research everything. It didn't help that dh was insistent on it without researching either. I can't stand to watch the circ videos knowing what I let happen to my ds. I suppose the Maya Angelou quote applies here. It's not an exact quote, but goes something like when you know better you did better. I was battling it out with dh for dd2 not to be circed until I found out she was a girl. It was going to be uphill, too. I'm secretly thankful we didn't have to battle that in our marriage.

I think our mom's were similar, too. Mine would often tell us after she came home from work how she "didn't want to come home anymore." I remember thinking "What if she doesn't come home one day?" The worst part about it is she has blocked out the reality of what went on over the years and I think she really doesn't remember how it really was.


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

Wow, I really am here...just oh so crazy!!! Here we go with my big fat post!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elsanne*


Please check here for recent pictures of my bunnies!


Oh your girls are so beautiful!!! Is your oldest potty trained? She is only a month older than Seth, I can't believe it! Oh, and you look BEAUTIFUL belly dancing!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elsanne*


I am OUT OF COFFEE! I am drinking hot water. That is all I have to say.












Quote:



Originally Posted by *TanyaS*









: to me!



















I'm WAAAAY late, but







:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *witt*


btw lots of raspberries here too but no consonants........









lots of high pitched squealing too which is scary, do girl babies always squeal??? My boys never did







:


Yeah, lots of raspberries and TONS of squeals. They are so funny!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *writermommy*


This reminded me of a conversation I had with a nurse at our ped's office when dd #2 was 6 months old. (She was the only one to say mama first)

Nurse: Is she saying any words?

Me: She says mama

Nurse: well, you know that doesn't mean anything. She doesn't know what she's saying yet.

Just then dd pats my chest and says "mama, mama"

The nurse said, "Oh, maybe she does know!!"


















:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TanyaS*


Maria, I found my c/s emotions to be cyclical. The healing took place in stages. First the physical, then the emotional healing.










: to all of that!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TanyaS*


He wrote January Mommy Happy Birthday From Kyle. It was so cute because he sounded it out and it came out funny on paper. Jenuary Moammy and Brday were all spelled funny. He also gave me two of his hot wheels in a little fabric gift bag his teacher gave him for Christmas stuffed with small pieces of crumbled construction paper as tissue paper. I love my little guy.










Oh what a sweet boy he is!!! Your dh was being a dolt, that is right. I am glad to read that he made up for it though








I love bath time with A. She loves to kick and laugh and squeal. I really love it when she is in by herself though. When S joins in...well, it's no fun for anyone.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Miss Juice*


Tanya sometimes I swear we're married to the same man. And it's not that he doesn't mean well, or that he's lazy, or that he never contributes - he's wonderful. But if I ask him to do something that's not on his mental list, it's like I've asked for the moon. Last night the girls had a hard time getting settled for bed, so after I'd already done PJ's and baby and stories and tuck-ins, I spent an extra 15 minutes upstairs getting everyone settled while DH took the baby downstairs. Ethan, as we all know, is quite miserable from teething, and poor DH














had to walk with him around the living room while watching TV. When I came down he passed me the babe so I could nurse and dropped himself on the couch. I asked if he would get me a glass of water, and he sighed That Sigh and said, "Do you need it right now?" Nah, I'll just wait until I'm done nursing and then get up and get it myself










BTDT!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess*


I'm so scared. I think three is usually a very hard age for most kids. The problem is, my toddler is already SO much work at 2. He's been a ton of work this whole year. holy mary, if it gets worse I am going to lose my brain. Please let him be the typical "terrible two" who improves, pleasepleasepleaseplease. He only has one more month of two.


If 3 is harder than 2, I just may have to shoot myself...or at least insert a vicadin drip.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soapdiva*


Confession is supposed to be good for the soul but it doesn't feel so good....







:


Yeah, it is hard to have those regrets. Emma was fully vaxed. I wish that I had done more research at the time. With my kiddos now, the only option is to do delayed and selective. Dh just won't hear of not vaxxing them. It is hard though.







Mama. you did the best with the knowledge you had at the time. Remember that.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gumby74*


JSo my question is......would you take your child over to their house, either for a short visit or to have them watch DS?


Nope. No smoking around my children. I like the idea of going to lunch though. I would even tell her that you really enjoy her company and such, but that you just don't feel comfortable having your ds at her place because of the smoke. I don't think she should be offended by that. Smokers know that it isn't good for them, much less a baby. kwim?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *witt*


Sample of behaviour:

Him: I WANT SOME TOAST (think yelled/whining voice)
me: it's cooking Ely
Him: I WANT SOME TOAST I WANT SOME TOAST I WANT SOME TOAST
me: it's cooking Ely
Him: I WANT SOME TOAST I WANT SOME TOAST I WANT SOME TOAST
me: look Ely it's in the toaster, see??
Him: I WANT SOME TOAST I WANT SOME TOAST I WANT SOME TOAST
toast pops out, I start buttering it
Him: I WANT SOME TOAST I WANT SOME TOAST I WANT SOME TOAST
me: here Ely I'm just doing it - look mummy is buttering it
Him: I WANT SOME TOAST I WANT SOME TOAST I WANT SOME TOAST

Finally toast ready and I give it to him

Him: I DON"T WANT THAT TOAST







: 
Him: I WANT SOME MILK


Um, that sounds like the conversations we have here daily!!! Does this mean I get to do another year of this, or that he will be done with it when he's 3??

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TanyaS*


Were your parents AP?


Ha! No. My Mom claims that she is (and always has been) a "nursing zealot". However, I wouldn't say so. She nursed 4 of us 5 kids. She nursed my brother and the rest of us (not my sister who is the oldest) because my sister had lots of health issues and her ped told my mom that had she nursed, she could have avoided all this. So, she nursed us. We were all nursed for at least 11 months. My baby brother being the longest at 2ish years. However, she FREAKED out when my sister and I had homebirths. First with my sister b/c it was the first homebirth (other than some crazy hippies she knew - her words), mine because it was a vbac. She didn't even know the risks until I told her. Why didn't I keep my mouth shut??
Nah, she and my dad both were spankers and stuff. I was pretty scared of them both as a kid. When I was 16 they decided to try the love and logic thing, but it didn't stick...hello, I was 16!!!
My dad was pretty Authoritarian when we were little. When my 3 older siblings were going over the edge (sister a nymph, brother an addict, other brother in jail) he realized that he was doing something wrong. So, he changed, and it is SO much better. I was about 14 when he really started to change. People who know him now would never have guessed what kind of dad he was.
So, while my parents were NOT AP, they are now. They think its great that I cosleep, cloth diaper, homebirth, sling, extended breastfeed. It's nice that they have become pretty accepting of how their children raise their grandchildren.



SabbathD said:


> 2)speaking of blogs, I have been creating custom headers for a few peeps. Wanna see em?
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Um, I love those!! Will you make one (or 2) for me?
> ...


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

Hi, all. I'm still here. Struggling a lot right now, but here. I have a bunch of quotes to respond to, but I just can't do it now. We had a good holiday, only because of the holiday helper thread. I'm so grateful. My dd1 still needs some 3t clothes. Perhaps I'll find some at good will when dh gets paid. I just need to get her a couple sweatsuits. We are all recovering from a flu bug here. That's what I get for my positive thinking, saying that all our kids would be well in the new year. Emma is recovering from getting bullied by her cousin. I'll elaborate more on everything later. My dh got me a great gift for christmas and I've lost it. I just wanna cry. This living situation is becoming unbearable. And I'm feeling like no matter what I do, nobody is grateful. At least when Mattie sees me, she appears grateful. With her big toothless grin and flailing arms. It's great. I wish I could vent more, but the babe is sleeping on me and I'm wiped out. oh, I miss chatting witht you girls.


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

have a good weekend everyone
I'm off to Taupo (5 hrs drive - think big lake,







) with my big one and my little one to spend time with my brother who is here on holiday from Germany.

I'm leaving the middle one (the wonderful strong willed 3yr old) with my partner.

Can't wait, I think there's a waterski with my name on it


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *witt* 
Cori - sorry I posted that and then realised it might make people feel bad and this thread wasn't the place for that so I removed it obviously just moments after you quoted it. My intention wasn't to point fingers at anyone but I was amazed that it was still routine anywhere in the Western world. I never had to make this decision because you would have to hunt high and low in NZ these days to find anyone to do it. It is truly an obsolete practice - I don't know anyone with a child younger than 15 who has had them circ'ed - it just doesn't happen here.

:

I don't think you needed to remove it. I wasn't upset at you at all - just myself....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Cori, I could have written much of your post about circ. I am not proud my ds is circed. I didn't research it or vax, and I research everything. It didn't help that dh was insistent on it without researching either. I can't stand to watch the circ videos knowing what I let happen to my ds. I suppose the Maya Angelou quote applies here. It's not an exact quote, but goes something like when you know better you did better. I was battling it out with dh for dd2 not to be circed until I found out she was a girl. It was going to be uphill, too. I'm secretly thankful we didn't have to battle that in our marriage.

I think our mom's were similar, too. Mine would often tell us after she came home from work how she "didn't want to come home anymore." I remember thinking "What if she doesn't come home one day?" The worst part about it is she has blocked out the reality of what went on over the years and I think she really doesn't remember how it really was.









Our Moms do sound similar - and my mom doesn't remember any of it either. Luckily I was dating dh since I was 15 so he is my proof that I'm not making this all up!

Kim -














That sounds just awful. WIC is the biggest purchaser of formula in the US which also annoys me about them. Hope dh finds something soon! Thanks for that Podcast - I'm going to listen today

Witt - Have fun!

JJoy - Was just thinking about you.







Come back when you can PVs to you

Ds1 woke up with puking and the runs at 2am, sleeping now. Today is supposed to be ds2's homeopath appt that I've been waiting for for 2 months!!! What do I do? I'm hoping my mom is not working today but I think she is. Waaaahhhhhhh! I've been holding on to this appt like a beacon....


----------



## writermommy (Jan 29, 2005)

AP Parents: yes and no. When we were little, mom breastfed all of us. I give her credit for that because she was only 20 and in 1968 NO ONE she knew breastfed. She was all alone on that one. My grandmother thought bf was only for poor people who couldn't afford formula! She was totally embarrassed that her daughter would do something like that. I remember her FLIPPING out when I bf my baby doll at four years old. Mom did start cereal at 3 weeks old and gave me water bottles because her dr told her I would dehydrate and die if she didn't. When dd #1 was born, mom asked if I was giving her water. She still thought you had to do it. I chalk that up to bad medical advice, not a lack of AP.

Mom was GD when we were really small, but not later. She had some emotional abuse issues with my dad who was an alcoholic and made her life miserable on and off through the years. They say shit rolls down hill and unfortunately I was at the bottom of that hill! I remember her saying things like, "I dropped out of college because I got pregnant with you." "I would have had a great career/future." and things like that. Basically blaming me for her crappy life. (I'm the oldest) UMMM, NO, I didn't make you marry a loser and get knocked up. Ya did that all on your own!!!!!!! Cori, ditto with the smoking in the car thing. Dad did that ALL the time. WIndows up and smoking like a chimney. Oh yeah and mom has selective memory too!

I have definitely found 3 to be more challenging than 2 with all my girls.







and :guhs all around for that one.

Witt: I never realized you were in NZ. DH wants to move there one day, seriously. My three dds want to move to China (8 year old) , England ( 6 yo dd) and Paris (4 yo). No one in my family seems to want to live in the US.







:

Joy: PM me with your address. I'm sure I have 3T girl clothes that I can send to you. My four year old is in between a 3 and 4T, so I can share the stuff she isn't wearing any more.








to all the other sleepy mamas, I'm right there with you!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *witt* 
hang on ..............amy you mean 3 is NORMALLY easier than 2 yrs???????????

Definitely not in my experience! We're getting into it right now with my 2.5 yo. She's driving me up the wall. I try, try, try to remember not to take it personally, but she drives me batty. Right now her favorite response to any request is, "No WAY!" and a maniacal laugh.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *witt* 
I never had to make this decision because you would have to hunt high and low in NZ these days to find anyone to do it. It is truly an obsolete practice - I don't know anyone with a child younger than 15 who has had them circ'ed - it just doesn't happen here.

Honestly, that gives me hope. Hope that this could someday be the case here in the US. The more we bring it out and talk about it, the more people actually see and hear of uncirced boys, the better it'll be. People are still amazed that I didn't circ DS, and some have even asked WHEN I am going to do it. I honestly think this is the first time they've considered that you don't HAVE to. And honestly, how do you know to research something if you don't know there are options in the first place?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *witt* 
I'm leaving the middle one (the wonderful strong willed 3yr old) with my partner.









: THAT sounds like a real vacation.

Seems like I had a lot more I wanted to respond to. But I started this before I took the gals to school, so now I have to go back and find my train of thought...


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Nope, couldn't find it. You'll all just have to live without my wit and wisdom this morning.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Y'all play a violin for me. I'm about to whine.

Dd1 is driving me







and not in a cute loony smilie kind of way. We are having serious sleep issues with her just as the baby has decided that sleep is not for the weak, but for the pleasantly plump under 1 set. Last night she wouldn't go to sleep. Instead of laying there simmering, we just got up and I waited for her to get tired about 10pm. Then I was too tired too sleep so I stayed up about an hour. Didn't matter that I couldn't sleep because the baby was up after her 3 hour nap. Then in the middle of the night dd1 wakes up. I bring her to my bed where she proceeds to twist and twiddle my hair until I thought I would







from irritation. She also yelled out in the middle of the night three times. Once she woke the baby I had JUST nursed to sleep. I put the baby on her belly and just closed my eyes. She laid down and sucked her thumb to sleep while I rubbed her back, thankfully. I want to wean dd1 from hair. I hate it and it's making me resentful. I think I need to try the nightweaning thing. I'm going to price hairpieces and find one that matches my haircolor. I'm going to tell her it's special mommy hair just for her to snuggle at night and during naps. And she can have my hair during the day when the sun is out. I can tolerate that as it's usually only for a few minutes or when she gets hurt. Weird, no?

Sorry I hijacked without acknowledging any one else's struggles.







s to you all. I am thinking of you, I promise! I had to get that out this morning as I sit bleary-eyed trying to let it out before I start the day. Everyone slept until 9ish. Baby's still asleep. We are all about to get the shock of our lives when school starts back on Monday.


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

Good morning all! Tanya, I am SO sorry about the sleep struggles. It is the worst, the absolute worst. I wish I had some great words of wisdom, but I don't. We're still struggling with ds and sleep.

JJoy -







I wish I had some girl 3T clothes, I would totally send them your way.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 

Kim -














That sounds just awful. WIC is the biggest purchaser of formula in the US which also annoys me about them.

Oh I know it. However, I've heard through the rumor mill that they are going to start offering more foods to Mom's who are breastfeeding and less formula to Mom's that aren't. I like that. They talk a lot about breastfeeding, but they don't really give the support that new mom's need. It's sad.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Definitely not in my experience! We're getting into it right now with my 2.5 yo. She's driving me up the wall. I try, try, try to remember not to take it personally, but she drives me batty. Right now her favorite response to any request is, "No WAY!" and a maniacal laugh.

I think that she and Seth were separated at birth. He likes to say, "I did it!" In a sing-songy way that lets you know he did something he shouldn't have. He always follows it by a "ha ha" (think Nelson from the Simpsons).







:

I know that Medicaid no longer pays for circs here in the US. So, hopefully more insurance companies will follow their lead and we will start to see a big decline in them.


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

I don't have much time to post. But, I am finally back home after not having internet at my mom's house and wanted to at least say hi!

Before having DS, I thought circ was a family decision. Luckily DS is not circed (more DH's insistence than my own ... another reason DH is so great!). Now that I look at my sweet, little babe, I can't comprehend putting him through the unnecessary pain. I, too, hope that the US becomes more like NZ in this regard.

Maria, I got your CDs when we got back from my mom's and I'm listening to them in the car ... I'm LMAO! Thanks so much. How are you doing at the end of your maternity leave?

JJuice, your haiku blog is wonderful! What a great way to express and work through your thoughts and feelings!

JJoy, hugs being sent your way. I hope things improve for you.

I hope everyone who needs sleep gets some! I'm a monster when I'm sleep deprived.

My new years was spent sleeping. I got sick and went to bed about 9PM. I missed out on lots of family fun (my dad's side of the family gets together for new years and they are a really fun group).

DS is now 6 months old! He can sit up, but not roll over! He shows absolutely no interest in solids yet, so we're waiting a bit longer.

Gotta get going! Sorry for not posting to more of you.


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

jessica, I have nothing girly but I'm sure I can find some GN 3T stuff - is there anything in particular that you're missing? PM me, ok?


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

JJoy, I meant to mention earlier, after Christmas sales at Children's Place are usually really good. I have never paid more than $5 for any article of clothing there ... most things I find are more like $1.50 - $2!! They have 50% off sales on their already marked down items. THe trick is to only shop their sales ... I never pay full price for any article of clothing. I find that if you hit the sales at the right times they are even cheaper than Good Will and other used clothing sales. HTH


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Well, i stopped my procrastination. I went to the clinic where my dr was. He is there on wed and fridays. He gave me meds. I hope they will work. I went for dd3 also.

Dd3 is sick too as you all know. He gave her meds too. I'll go fill them up soon.

Just wanted to let you all know.

Jjoy~ Hugs


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quick hello - homeopath visit was interesting - will post later if I can.

Lots of







to all who need them (and those who don't as well)!!


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

My son is a nut. He really likes spaghetti squash, and we had some for dinner last night. He just asked for some, so I heated up what was left and gave it to him. He looked at me and said, "Oh, I am so lucky to have squash for my morning snack!". Well, 2:00, it's not really morning, but it is his snack. He is a nut!









Also, all you Canadian beauties listen to the news at noon tomorrow on CBC. Stephanie Pearl-McPhee (the yarn harlot will be talking about Knitters without Borders. I wish I could get it on the radio here, I'd love to listen to her!


----------



## writermommy (Jan 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
JJoy, I meant to mention earlier, after Christmas sales at Children's Place are usually really good. I have never paid more than $5 for any article of clothing there ... most things I find are more like $1.50 - $2!! They have 50% off sales on their already marked down items. THe trick is to only shop their sales ... I never pay full price for any article of clothing. I find that if you hit the sales at the right times they are even cheaper than Good Will and other used clothing sales. HTH

THanks for the tip! I just went online and got tops for Logan and my 3 dds for $2.99 each. I got 6 things for $20!


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
Maria, I got your CDs when we got back from my mom's and I'm listening to them in the car ... I'm LMAO! Thanks so much. How are you doing at the end of your maternity leave?

DS is now 6 months old! He can sit up, but not roll over! He shows absolutely no interest in solids yet, so we're waiting a bit longer.

Hey! Glad you got them and that you're enjoying them.







We're doing fine -- Wednesday is my first big day (I have a seminar and will be gone for 5 hours.) DH has taken the day off work. We'll see how it goes.

We're the same here - sitting but not much rolling. And DS is showing tons of interest in solids but we've been lazy because we were on vacation and haven't bothered starting.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
Well, i stopped my procrastination. I went to the clinic where my dr was. He is there on wed and fridays. He gave me meds. I hope they will work.

Good for you for doing something. I hope they help.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
Also, all you Canadian beauties listen to the news at noon tomorrow on CBC. Stephanie Pearl-McPhee (the yarn harlot will be talking about Knitters without Borders. I wish I could get it on the radio here, I'd love to listen to her!









Hey, you can stream it online (and from different time zones, so you can listen when convenient for you): http://www.cbc.ca/listen/index.html (Note to everyone who enjoyed the Vinyl Cafe, you can lisen to that online, too. 10 a.m. Saturdays on Radio 2 and noon on Sundays on Radio 1.)

I always love when I hear people online talking about Stephanie because she's a good friend of a good friend of mine, so I get that silly two degrees of separation from someone mildly famous glow.









JJoy,









Today was a bead day -- I pulled out the necklace I made from the DDC bead swap and wore it around my wrist.


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
Hey, you can stream it online (and from different time zones, so you can listen when convenient for you): http://www.cbc.ca/listen/index.html (Note to everyone who enjoyed the Vinyl Cafe, you can lisen to that online, too. 10 a.m. Saturdays on Radio 2 and noon on Sundays on Radio 1.)

I always love when I hear people online talking about Stephanie because she's a good friend of a good friend of mine, so I get that silly two degrees of separation from someone mildly famous glow.









Ooh, awesome! I'll have dh show me how to do this. I am so illiterate sometimes!!!
I saw her here in Utah in September, she really was so funny and just fantastic. There is an old legend saying if an expert knitter hands a baby knitting needles, the baby will be very good at knitting! So, she handed my sweet 3 month old Amelia needles!







It was so sweet. She really is so nice. Anyhoo...that's a lot to say about that!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

I have an innocent vagina question.







: Actually I think it's a vulva question. I think dd2 has a vaginal adhesion. I have heard of it, but never dealt with it until now. Anyone know anything about them?

Also, just happened there was a digital scale there in the produce department at the grocery store today. Dd2 weighed in at 17.5 pounds!!! She's only 4.5 months old!!!


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
Well, i stopped my procrastination. I went to the clinic where my dr was. He is there on wed and fridays. He gave me meds. I hope they will work. I went for dd3 also.

Good for you - hope they work.







and hope dd3 is on the mend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
My son is a nut. He really likes spaghetti squash, and we had some for dinner last night. He just asked for some, so I heated up what was left and gave it to him. He looked at me and said, "Oh, I am so lucky to have squash for my morning snack!". Well, 2:00, it's not really morning, but it is his snack. He is a nut!

















: Now that is super cute!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
We're the same here - sitting but not much rolling. And DS is showing tons of interest in solids but we've been lazy because we were on vacation and haven't bothered starting.







:

nathan has been able to sit unassisted for awhile but doesn't do much rolling either. He can, but prefers sitting. He hasn't figured out he could get places I guess! Good luck when you start solids!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
I have an innocent vagina question.







: Actually I think it's a vulva question. I think dd2 has a vaginal adhesion. I have heard of it, but never dealt with it until now. Anyone know anything about them?

She's growing well!







I have heard of the adhesion too but with two boys, I know nothing!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
I think our mom's were similar, too. Mine would often tell us after she came home from work how she "didn't want to come home anymore." I remember thinking "What if she doesn't come home one day?" The worst part about it is she has blocked out the reality of what went on over the years and I think she really doesn't remember how it really was.

Oh I forgot to add - one thing my mom did that makes me soooo angry looking back is that she would yell and go nuts on us and then say she had to leave amidst all of her tears (she is a huge "martyr" type) and then storm out and drive somewhere. As a young child I was so petrified she wasn't coming back. It didn't help that my frustrated Dad would be like, "Look what you guys did! Your mother left!" I think it was just that me and sis were fighting, normal stuff too. We were little! Ugh. The scary thing is that sometimes when I get really upset with dh and the kids, my instinct is to leave. I never ever do but it is there. I'm so mad at my mother for teaching me that!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
Yeah, it is hard to have those regrets. Emma was fully vaxed. I wish that I had done more research at the time. With my kiddos now, the only option is to do delayed and selective. Dh just won't hear of not vaxxing them. It is hard though.







Mama. you did the best with the knowledge you had at the time. Remember that.

BTW, my dh was like this as well. Heck so was I. I never knew it was something to research or that there were issues. As part of my research I signed up for the daily emails from NVIC. Http://www.909shot.com I would forward them to him. Many of them opened both of our eyes! I'd also forward him things from the vax board, like about the non-existent studies or the package inserts, etc. He's come around quite a bit.

Oh Tanya, he isn't 100% anti-circ either. While he saw the research (I don't think he ever watched a video. I couldn't.) I wonder if he feels somehow inferior because he is circ'd. He always makes comments like, "I don't see how it could be more sensitive if I had a foreskin. I am extremely sensitive now." Very defensive. He still makes cracks about Nathan being different (not in front of him). When it boiled down to it, I said, "I'm having a home birth. You can't circ at a home birth." He fell for it - never told him we could have brought him in to get circ'd. What he doesn't know won't hurt him.







He's come around though....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
The more we bring it out and talk about it, the more people actually see and hear of uncirced boys, the better it'll be. People are still amazed that I didn't circ DS, and some have even asked WHEN I am going to do it. I honestly think this is the first time they've considered that you don't HAVE to. And honestly, how do you know to research something if you don't know there are options in the first place?

When I told my sister (she has no kids) we weren't circing N, she was like, "WHAT? You have to make them the same!" Then she tells me her dh isn't circ'd.







: I hope to hell that means she isn't going to do it then so her kid will be like Dad...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
And she can have my hair during the day when the sun is out. I can tolerate that as it's usually only for a few minutes or when she gets hurt. Weird, no?
.

That sounds like a good plan. That sounds incredibly frustrating. I don't think I could have lasted as long as you. After I hear stories like this and then of people who have twiddlers, etc I am hyperaware of anything N does and try not to let anything "take" as a permanent thing!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
I don't have much time to post. But, I am finally back home after not having internet at my mom's house and wanted to at least say hi!

DS is now 6 months old! He can sit up, but not roll over! He shows absolutely no interest in solids yet, so we're waiting a bit longer.

Gotta get going! Sorry for not posting to more of you.









Your ds sounds just like mine - sits and no interest in solids (he can roll but rarely does - just whines to get picked up!)


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

we've got almost sitting (sits but topples quickly), only rolled tummy to back 3 or 4 times, dadadada, raspberries and squeals...very interested in food, so he thinks anyway.

my parents were sorta a little ap sometimes







i was formula fed but my mom was in high school







so my grandparents had me during the day-the other 3 were bf. spanking and yelling happened but we were slung...no family bed, yes cloth diapers. all vaxed. one bro is circ'd, one is not-my mom really regrets the circ. all nonmed, vag births but in hospital. oh and i'm pretty sure she CIO'd for the younger 3 but my grandparents would never let me cry








my mom was really strict on me and said things like oh if i hadn't gotten pg with you i woulda coulda blah blah and told me i was fat and controlled my portions of food pretty harshly...once i was in college and would come home and see her interact w/my sibs i was blown away by the difference in her. good for them i guess









anyway, i bailed on a dinner party tonight after a rough long day, so i'm just chilling while s sleeps...k is gonna be grumpy when he gets home (he didn't nap today and it's currently 1.5 hrs past bedtime-hope daddy enjoys dealing w/that crap)!
kel


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Dear Rachel,

You are really cute. I love your happy chatty disposition and I don't even mind when you're loud.

However, please stop being happy, chatty, cute and loud at 4am. Save it until at least 6.

Thanks,
Mom


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
I have an innocent vagina question.









: do you not remember how the trouble started??

















I have two girls and haven't seen an adhesion - what makes you think there is one? Is something not going like it should?

Dear Ethan,
You've been yelling for three days straight.
I'm going to kill your sister if you keep it up, and it won't even be her fault.








:







:







:


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 

I always separate out NFL and AP.

My parents were very NFL. My mom was very active in LLL, bf us for years, made all our clothes, used CDs; my dad was and is quite the environmentalist, they both gardened and grew much of our food, etc.

Maria, total side note, but that is really cool!

My parents were anything but NFL or AP. My father... well I won't get into it here. There's a lot of history







My mom mostly raised me - she is a nurse, very steeped in the marvels of modern medicine. She BF'd for 6 weeks, then quit because she didn't like hiding in the bedroom all day. She was pretty snippy about mye bfing DD1 but has since let it all go. I'm trying to think of even one thing that was AP... I remember getting slapped across the face a few times but mostly I got yelled at.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
Good God NO!!!!! My Dad probably was in some ways but my mother, hell no. Definitely a huge part of why I parent the way I do. I routinely had wooden spoons broken on my butt (my Dad never hit us even once). She definitely gave me any and all vaccines (she is a HUGE medical person - a labor and delivery nurse - can you see why I am such a rebel with my births?) She has made references to letting us cry to sleep but I've never questioned further because I just do not want to know. She was very verbally abusive (always telling us how happy she was before we came along, how fat and ugly I was - interestingly,never said any of this to my sister!). A lot of my eating/weight issues are definitely from my childhood. Honestly, I think she had some mental issues. I used to be scared to come home after school, never knowing what her mood would be like. She is a MUCH, MUCH different person now. She can't even stand to hear her grandkids cry, she lavishes them with love (never told me she loved me ever). I haven't told her that Nathan isn't vaxed. She'd probably freak. We still argue about things but she seems to be trying hard. She is even eating organic now because of me when before she thought I was nuts. (Probably a doctor told her it was better because they are gods to her).
By the way, my mother smoked when pg (they told her it was safe!), and both parents used to smoke in the car with the windows rolled up!!!







:







: I did end up smoking myself. I feel I am doomed to lung cancer.

Oh and she formula fed but I was on SKIM MILK by 6 months because I was "too fat". Solids around 2 weeks old. Joke's on her - I am fat NOW.

I had a lot of ear infections so she asked them to remove my tonsils and said, "While you're in there remove her adenoids too." I feel so violated.

Oh Cori...












































Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
I think that she and Seth were separated at birth. He likes to say, "I did it!" In a sing-songy way that lets you know he did something he shouldn't have. He always follows it by a "ha ha" (think Nelson from the Simpsons).







:


Quote:


Originally Posted by *witt* 
I am finding my just turned 3 yr old HARD work right now. I remember this stage between 3 and 4 and it's UGLY









why have I subjected myself to this AGAIN and then AGAIN when baby gets to be 3....

Sample of behaviour:

Him: I WANT SOME TOAST (think yelled/whining voice)
me: it's cooking Ely
Him: I WANT SOME TOAST I WANT SOME TOAST I WANT SOME TOAST
me: it's cooking Ely
Him: I WANT SOME TOAST I WANT SOME TOAST I WANT SOME TOAST
me: look Ely it's in the toaster, see??
Him: I WANT SOME TOAST I WANT SOME TOAST I WANT SOME TOAST
toast pops out, I start buttering it
Him: I WANT SOME TOAST I WANT SOME TOAST I WANT SOME TOAST
me: here Ely I'm just doing it - look mummy is buttering it
Him: I WANT SOME TOAST I WANT SOME TOAST I WANT SOME TOAST

Finally toast ready and I give it to him

Him: I DON"T WANT THAT TOAST







:
Him: I WANT SOME MILK


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Definitely not in my experience! We're getting into it right now with my 2.5 yo. She's driving me up the wall. I try, try, try to remember not to take it personally, but she drives me batty. Right now her favorite response to any request is, "No WAY!" and a maniacal laugh
















:







Oh god you must have been recording things at my house... DD1's favorite phrase is "NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN-O!" Then a big grin. Like she gets a great deal of pleasure out of slowly dragging the sanity out of my head







:

Kim, hugs. The WIC program sounds pretty crappy when it comes to breastfeeding mothers, and not terribly child friendly for the population it serves. If only the people who create these programs actually had to use them... bet we'd see some pretty damn fast turn around.

Way late but HAPPY BIRTHDAY TANYA!!!!!

Tricia, I definitely would not let the baby visit your smoking neighbors or their smoking dogs. However I'd definitely invite them over or have them meet us someplace neutral and smoke free.

Must collapse now...


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Autumn's first tooth FINALLY poked on through. I think with her RSV going on, her body had to re-prioritize a bit. She is most definately sitting up, with no help. Occasionally topples, but that's pretty rare anymore. Still isn't rolling too well. I think she is just going to skip that for a bit longer.

She enjoys waking up at 5 am. And crying and screaming and talking really loud until we do too. I feel like I am dragging butt. SO FREAKING TIRED.

Postpartum shedding has slowed/stopped. Time for a nice new haircut.

Sorry, way to tired. Whomever asked me about doing a few scrapbook layouts, or blog headers or whatever it is I am doing. Sure! It may just be awhile. I have about 9 people asking for these things, and the whole blog HTML to go with it, and I have had to relearn a whole new system of coding with widgets and new formatted css sheets, and ... well never mind. Sounds so much cooler than it really is. Just PM me and let me know what you are looking for and I will tell you if I can handle it.


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

Dear Andrew,
Why oh why do you insist on latching on to my right breast and pulling as hard as you can with your toothless mouth and then repeating this action several times while smiling at me. Don't you understand that it makes mom want to cry and fear teeth even more? Don't you understand that it's not possible to have a nipple replaced once it is off? If only you weren't so cute....
Love,
Your aching breast mom







:









*Jessica,* I have access to almost brand new clothes that are 3 and 4t. PM me to let me know what you need. I would love to help!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 

The scary thing is that sometimes when I get really upset with dh and the kids, my instinct is to leave. I never ever do but it is there. I'm so mad at my mother for teaching me that!!









: I did leave once. A couple months ago I had it. I told dh I was going to walmart to pick up his prescription. Dd2 and I got in the car and I wandered around clearing my head. But the difference is I didn't rant and rave at my kids that I "just wanted to leave". The kids were with dh, and they all knew I went to the store. The scariest part of my mom doing that is that my parents were divorced and my dad lived in a different state. We were s.o.l. if my mom never came home.


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

I meant to mention that part of why I wore the beads today was that I felt really good about the reassurance that a lot of people take a while to process a birth, regardless of how it went.

My DH said something interesting last night. I was talking about how reading posts by first time mamas-to-be (including my posts from before DS) made me feel like I'd lost so much innocence and optimism about birth. He replied that that was, "a mother's first gift," -- you pass your innocence on to your children. And then he said, "Just like I've passed my ability to be carefree on to him. I can't ever be free of worry again because no matter what, my little boy is out there and there will always be that fear that something might happen to him."

I really liked that way of looking at it -- those things aren't lost, they've just been passed on.









~~~

Cool new thing here -- DS has been swinging his arms wildly for some time now, sort of rhythmically and up and down. Occasionally we give him a rattle and then try to find music to match his beat so that he can play the tambourine.

So, for the past week, whenever I've held him up on my shoulder, I have been getting a vigorous back-patting. I'm taking it to mean, "Good job, Maman. Good job."


----------



## beautyful (Oct 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gumby74* 
Dear Andrew,
Why oh why do you insist on latching on to my right breast and pulling as hard as you can with your toothless mouth and then repeating this action several times while smiling at me. Don't you understand that it makes mom want to cry and fear teeth even more? Don't you understand that it's not possible to have a nipple replaced once it is off? If only you weren't so cute....
Love,
Your aching breast mom







:









Sounds like Francesca! It's really cute, but, um, ow.

On the plus side, the pain gives me hope that someday feeling will be restored to my poor nipples.


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

A big







for everyone who is trying to break free of parenting cycles.


----------



## writermommy (Jan 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gumby74* 
Dear Andrew,
Why oh why do you insist on latching on to my right breast and pulling as hard as you can with your toothless mouth and then repeating this action several times while smiling at me. Don't you understand that it makes mom want to cry and fear teeth even more? Don't you understand that it's not possible to have a nipple replaced once it is off? If only you weren't so cute....
Love,
Your aching breast mom







:









*Jessica,* I have access to almost brand new clothes that are 3 and 4t. PM me to let me know what you need. I would love to help!

Yeah, it hurts even more with two little teeth on the bottom.







: Logan can roll from his back to his tummy, but not the other way. The three girls never rolled over, but isn't tummy to back supposed to be easier?? He sits for a short time and then topples.

He has been doing the raspberries thing for about a week now. Today he has been trying something new. He has been doing raspberries while he is nursing. He had me laughing today. He kept doing it and then nursing and then raspberries and managed to keep the nipple in his mouth the whole time. I was cracking up. It was so funny and cute. I thought I heard a mama last night, but dh says I imagined it. We'll see...


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Speaking of mama...I've heard it on occassion when she's upset and dh has her. She'll either say it before he hands her to me or just as I've gotten her in my arms. I've also heard it when she's upset with a belly ache and she's telling me about it. I was putting the older dc to bed earlier and I heard her fussing at dh about mama. It's the only time she says it right now, but then she's not much of a talker yet. How could she be when she can't get a word in edgewise around her brother and sister.


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

I have much to say and so I will say it in many different posts, that way, you can pick and choose what to read and not miss out on anything because my post made you fall asleep.
First of all, I'm so sorry to all the mamas that had not-so-great mamas and are dealing with stuf because of that. My childhood was less than ideal, my mom is a nutcase in a lot of ways, so I totally feel ya there. I don't have the energy to go into my childhood right now as I have too much current stuff in my head-but that's a later post. My mom was and still is the anti-AP or NFL.

As for Mattie, she is awesome. Lots of rolling and crawling around. Getting up on her feet in a crawl/walk thing. SHe has actually been trying to sit herself up on her bottom with little success. She is wobbly when I try to sit her. She does good on her own, but has to use one hand to support herself and gets frustrated after a while. I think her arm gets sore. There's lots of DADADADAing, but no mamas in sight. however she prefers me and reaches her arms straight up for me, so I'll take that. SHe made up her own sign language today. I don't mind if everyone assumes I'm nuts for thinking this. She patted the front of her diaper and held her hand up like "Well, lady?!" like 3 times. I had recently changed her diaper, so it took me a bit tto catch on. She was totally poopy. Coincidence? I like to think not. but who really knows. There are many squeals here. And much loudness. Both of which are egged on by her sister.

~pi I must say that I empathize your struggles. I w ish I could help. I have struggled myself over my own birth choices. I think birth is so unpredictable and it will never go the way we plan, so there is always something we miss out on. Your birth is my biggest fear and I don't wanna downplay it at all. I guess what I'm trying to say is that everybody can relate on some small or grand scale, depending on their own experiences.


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

So I too can relate to the whole 2-y-o thing everyone's talking about. My girlie is definitely strong-willed, which I love. So after spending the day with more tantrums than I can count, more "I dont want to"s and "I will not"s than I can bear, yelling more than I care to admit and being stretched further than my limit, I had a great moment. I nursed my toddler to sleep in a chair in the living room, just grateful to have some quiet time, a little cuddling with my busy girl. I carried her to bed where she woke up. I laid in her toddler bed with her. It was then that I learned to be thankful that toddler beds are VERY low to the ground. I also was intensely grateful for this little girl. I am mostly grateful for her. But this was a different, very profound moment. As I lay almost nose to nose with this amazing person, my arm twisted strangely under my head, the guardrail pushing into my back, one leg on, one leg off, every falling asleep and uncomfortable, smelling her warm sweet milkbreath as it wafted into my nose, feeling her tiny hand on my cheek, her eyes fading in and out as she stared at me with complete t rust and security, she dozed, for just a second. And then my cousin came out of the bathroom and the moment disintegrated. She spent t he next hour squirming and crying and talking and trying not to sleep. I quickly went from crazy in love with her to just crazy. Then dh relieved me and I'm sure she was asleep in 15 minutes, like she always is for him. But it's those sweet, sweet moments i savor and live for and remember when everything is nuts.


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

To those who have offered clothes, I will pm you soon. Probably tomorrow evening. Anything and everything is greatly appreciated here. I hope I didn't sound whiny. I meant that to come across as how blessed we were this holiday that the only lack I have now is a few clothing things for her.


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

Okay, so I've back and forthed on whether I should post here or start my own thread in TAO or something. I'm gonna put it here, but let me know if I should move it or re-post or something. So here's the bummer, complaining post.

The holiday time was awesome and crazy and terribly sad. My younger sis and her family and my younger bro came in on Christmas day for like 10 days. My sis has 18 month old boy and we just found out is expecting a new baby in July. SHe's 11 months younger than me. She's not a bad mom per se, jsut really different than me. Much like my mom. She's anal about house-cleaning and, I think, puts that before her child's needs. Her baby has always been on a strict schedule and all that kind of stuff. Her child is also a great big bully. He weighs in at 31 pounds which makes him a couple pounds bigger than my dd1. My mom played favorites, with her child, they let him bully Emma wuite a bit, got onto her a lot for not sharing, which was mostly because he kept snatching things and hitting her. My dh and my sis ended up getting into it on NYE because he stood up for Emma. I guess we're supposed to just let our child get bullied and hers doesn't have to share or anything. There were also several other instances that hurt my feelings. They were taken to a footbal game. They went out on Saturday night and did not ask if we'd like to join them. They went out to dinner with our parents and we weren't invited. They planned an IKEA trip on a day they knew I'd be babysittign for a friend. Which got rescheduled because of something else, but they tried to make it look like they did it for me. Maybe they did these things because we are poor and they didn't want us to worry about spending money, but I feel like it should have been left up to us. They couldn't have extended an invitation. Anyway, I shouldn't worry about that.

My real worries are with the living situation. My cousin, the human vacuum as dh says, has already eaten through most of the groceries in the house and my aunt whined to me about using her CHristmas money to buy g roceries. We haven't been home much for the past 2 weeks. We were housesitting for my SIL and at my mom's a lot. When we moved in, we agreed that we'd pay half the bills to live here. So she told me yesterday that she needs $125 for our half of the electric bill. We;ve already given her the money for December. If there's a difference in her bills witht us living there, we agreed that we'd help with that since we caused it, but her electric bill from before was $200, so we'd basically be paying 3/4 of the bill. I don't deal with any of our money, dh takes care of everything, so I don't know why she was even talking to me about it. Then she tells me it was due on December 26th. She claims to have had a conversation with me about it before but I don't remember that. Still she should have brought it up again before it was almost 2 weeks late. Then today, a late notice was put on the door that rent is late. So it's just frustrating. And a little worrisome. My cousin is still here. He's looking for a job now. He came for a "visit" on a one-way ticket. There's not enough room in the house for everyone. He's not contributing any money to the bills and we were struggling before another person was added. He's annoying the crap out of me. He's not my choice of people to have my children around constantly. He uses racial slurs, curse words, antagonizes my 2 y.o and is basically rude. He sat and listened to all our answering machine messages one day and he uses our stuff without asking. And we were not consulted on how we feel about any of this. After all, it's her house, even if we pay half. We have 2 rooms. We sleep in one and the other is a living room/play room because we need a place to get away and she doesn't want toys everywhere. My dh is talking about packing us up and taking us to an extended stay suite kind of place. I"m worried about uprooting my girls and living that kind of life. I'm a little worried if CPS or something got wind of us living like that. Our money situation is terrible right now. We need to get some tickets taken care of so dh can get his license back so he can get a promotion and keep his job. We also have to deal with this check fraud thing. All while making sure that our car doesn't get repoed and we somehow can stay in our home. I'm freaking out here. This is too much. I feel like we'll never get out from under this. I wonder what we were thinking having these babies before assuring that we could properly care for them. I love them so much and I'm so grateful to have my girls and my dh. As long as nobody touches my family, we'll be okay somehow. I so hope all this doesn't scar my toddler. She had such a stable life and then all the sudden everything's turned upside down. And I wonder why she won't potty-train. All I wanna do is protect my girls. I feel like we're drowning and will never get caught up. This is such a scary place to be. I gotta go, baby's up. Thanks for lending me an ear girls. You're the best.


----------



## newlywaaz (Oct 19, 2006)

ouch, Jess. I cannot imagine. I've had just enough life experience to empathize, but not enough to offer sound advice aside from all the cliche's you've heard ten thousand times. Don't ever feel bad about keeping your family as your first priority, and doing whatever it takes to protect your children...I presume you've thought about talking to a counselor of some sort (financial, family, etc. a lot of times the faith-based counselors will listen and offer advice for free)? :guh.


----------



## newlywaaz (Oct 19, 2006)

vocalizing: ds says mmmmmamamammmmmaaa, yayayaya etc, and is currently practicing multiple notes in one breath (singing). His current favorite sound is the screech. He also clicks his tongue, a LOT. (like the tsk, tsk noise, or the smacking lips/chewing motion). Raspberries appear, but not as often as the tongue clicking.

Motion: DS can sit up quite well, only falls over if the dog tries to take over the boppy or if he's twisting around to look at/reach for something. Rolls over from back to tummy one direction, and that's it. Rocks on his belly, does the swimming motion, and really enjoys standing, either in the jumper or with support from us.

Parents: Mine were about as AP as I am, and for that I am very grateful. My mother nursed us until we self-weaned. I was done 18 months because she was about to have my brother and I didn't like the colostrum, the rest she followed the "don't offer, don't refuse" policy and my brothers nursed until 2-3 yrs each, and we all skipped traditional baby food. We were all CD'd, held and loved on a LOT as babies/kids by both parents. We were also spanked on occasion, but I have no problems with the way I or my siblings turned out, so it was obviously not too detrimental to our psyche. The ONLY thing I would do differently from my parents is to show more physical affection to my kids when they're older, and verbally tell them I love them more often. Other than that, I think my mom and dad did an awesome job, not only with me, but with my siblings and the 60 or so foster sibs that have gone through our home.


----------



## writermommy (Jan 29, 2005)

Logan woke up with a fever in the night. I feel so bad for him. I think our ped has hours this a.m. I'm going to call in a little while. Fevers in babie scare me.







:


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *writermommy* 
He has been doing raspberries while he is nursing. He had me laughing today. He kept doing it and then nursing and then raspberries and managed to keep the nipple in his mouth the whole time. I was cracking up. It was so funny and cute. I thought I heard a mama last night, but dh says I imagined it. We'll see...









I just wrote today's haiku about exactly that!! I love those milky smiles









Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
it's those sweet, sweet moments i savor and live for and remember when everything is nuts.

Thank goodness for those moments! They increase a two-year-old's chances of living to see the age of three.

This morning, I was in the bathroom for several minutes, and of course it's not like I can be in there alone, so both DDs were in there with me. I was talking to DD1 when out of nowhere DD2 leaned over and blew a huge raspberry on my thigh. Ah, the untold joys of parenting. Rasperries on your thigh while you're trying to go to the bathroom.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *writermommy* 
Logan woke up with a fever in the night. I feel so bad for him. I think our ped has hours this a.m. I'm going to call in a little while. Fevers in babie scare me.







:

















it's always hard, especially when they're little. I think ours are all out of the "fever is a really bad thing" stage, though - not that you shouldn't be concerned, of course. Does he have other symptoms? I hope he feels better soon! Please update


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

I'm going to try to get a picture of Ethan's fangs today. He's got his two bottom teeth, and now there are two on top, but not right in the middle. He looks like a vampire







I want to get a picture of it before the middle two come in, which looks like it'll be soon. I think he'll have six teeth before he's six months old!

And the boy is rolling. Over and over and over, like he means it. To quote Tanya, "Crap, we have mobility." I just want him to stay on the blanket, which is the only surface not covered in dog hair. Or I guess I could make vacuuming the living room my goal for the day...


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Funny, dd is crawling really well now but can't sit at all...actually sounds like your Mattie, Jess/Joy, if I remember rightly (and mega :guhs to you Jess...what a tough time. And how beautiful that bit you wrote about looking into your dd's eyes was...)

writermommy, let us know how Logan is, it is scary, I know, just keep feeding and being alert, and he'll be OK.

Thanks to those who sent me calming words re my vax dilemma. I have read and posted and read again on the vax forum. It all makes a lot of sense. And then I read pro-vax sources and they make sense as well.

I wasn't vaxed as a child after my Uncle had a bad reaction and nearly died. My Grandmother had a habit of making major decisions for the rest of the family - she also turned everyone vegetarian one day after a bad time at the butchers







anyway...so it seems intuitive to me not to vax. But to be honest, I don't know what to think now. I don't have the time (before the holiday) or brainpower (no sleep) to sort all the conflicting info out in my head. Maria - do I remember rightly from ages ago you saying that you were going to vax? If you have a minute, could you PM me about it or post here? I know you are a woman with a deal of brainpower at your disposal...!

I know I'm going on and on about this. it's driving me up the wall. While there are loads of serious and beautiful things going on elsewhere and lots of hugs to be given!!









There, I answered everyone.


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

Sarah, I think the vax decision is a huge and one that can only be made by each individual parent. It's greatt that you are doing all your research and going on and on about it, as you say. A lot of the kids in my family have had bad reactions (though nobody will admit that), so that kinda helped me along with all the information I've read. Good luck.


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Juice -

You have inspired me to do another banner. I like it. These are so much fun to make.

http://img122.imageshack.us/img122/3...haikuitay6.jpg


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Sabbath, that is GORGEOUS!
How do you do it? How do you use them? Can I import one to my blog?

I swear, I was once computer-literate. Hell, I was once computer-savvy! Now I am computer-functional at best. Teach me!


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

(I use paint on my computer and some pretty pretty files from deviantart.com) (I don't even have photoshop).

I don't know how wordpress works, but you SHOULD be able to import it. You may have to write it into the HTML of your blog, but without having access I couldn't tell ya. I have NEVER used wordpress, but most of them are pretty similair. All you have to do to save it to your computer is right click on it and save it.


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

I should specify that the files I downloaded and used are the scrapbook papers. They are free to use for anyone. Great stuff too.


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Okay, I just signed up for wordpress JUST so I could play with this.

I am such a nerd.

There is, under presentation, a tab for insert custom header. Problem is, that it makes you crop it, because of the size it wants. So, let me play with it. Than it's as simple as saving the one I make up, and downloading it to your account. Pretty easy.


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

Jessica:







I feel for ya! Please keep in mind that CPS CANNOT take your kids away because of poverty. I know this because we went through this with my mom. She was truly neglecting my brothers and sisters, but would always claim that it was because of poverty. You love your kids and would do anything for them within your ability.....that's all anyone can ask of you


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
Dear Rachel,

You are really cute. I love your happy chatty disposition and I don't even mind when you're loud.

However, please stop being happy, chatty, cute and loud at 4am. Save it until at least 6.

Thanks,
Mom









: and







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 







: I did leave once. A couple months ago I had it. I told dh I was going to walmart to pick up his prescription. Dd2 and I got in the car and I wandered around clearing my head. But the difference is I didn't rant and rave at my kids that I "just wanted to leave". The kids were with dh, and they all knew I went to the store. The scariest part of my mom doing that is that my parents were divorced and my dad lived in a different state. We were s.o.l. if my mom never came home.

Yes that is very very different from what I'm referring to. I wouldn't have even considered that "leaving" in the sense I meant. I've probably done what you describe. My mother would make a big teary production about how horrible we all were and that she couldn't take it anymore and was leaving and never coming back...Big difference!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
I really liked that way of looking at it -- those things aren't lost, they've just been passed on.










Nice! And yes, "good job"!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *writermommy* 
He has been doing the raspberries thing for about a week now. Today he has been trying something new. He has been doing raspberries while he is nursing. He had me laughing today. He kept doing it and then nursing and then raspberries and managed to keep the nipple in his mouth the whole time. I was cracking up. It was so funny and cute. I thought I heard a mama last night, but dh says I imagined it. We'll see...









Gotta get that on video









Quote:


Originally Posted by *writermommy* 
Logan woke up with a fever in the night. I feel so bad for him. I think our ped has hours this a.m. I'm going to call in a little while. Fevers in babie scare me.







:









Aww, poor baby. How is he feeling today? Just try to remember that a fever is good - killing the germies! Hope he is back to himself today!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
Thanks to those who sent me calming words re my vax dilemma. I have read and posted and read again on the vax forum. It all makes a lot of sense. And then I read pro-vax sources and they make sense as well.

Learning about the diseases is really helping me with my research. I'm planning to take this course (she is the same woman who teaches the homeopathy course I;m taking)

http://www.nccn.net/~wwithin/childdiseaseclass.htm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SabbathD* 
Juice -

You have inspired me to do another banner. I like it. These are so much fun to make.

http://img122.imageshack.us/img122/3...haikuitay6.jpg

Ooh that is gorgeous!

JJoy - lotsa


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Fortune cookies from hell, I tell you!

We ordered chinese tonight. What can I say, we're tired. Anyway, I have the actual strips from the cookies in front of me, so I am not making these up at all:

Mine: "Anybody who goes to bed the same day they got up is a quitter."
DH: "Many possibilities are open to you - just work harder."
DD1: same as DH
DD2: "It takes less time to do a thing right than to explain why you did it wrong."

and DS: "May life throw you a lucky curve ball."

'sall I got, gals.


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SabbathD* 
Okay, I just signed up for wordpress JUST so I could play with this.

I am such a nerd.

You are awesome.







And the banners are gorgeous!

JJoy,







. Have you consulted with a debt counselor? Someone in the states help me out with this. I know if you were in Canada, you could call the city and they would refer you to the appropriate services. Do you have that kind of referral in the US?

Juice, raspberry on the leg,









sarenka, yes, we vax. We basically took all the stats I could find on all the potential risks and benefits to the various vaxes, incorporated our travel, work and living habits, calculated our utilities for various outcomes, and did a decision tree. We played with the numbers a bit (i.e. what if this stat is wrong? what if it's actually twice that? or half that?) and the decision kept coming out to vax.

I'm happy to share more with you if you like about our decision-making process. Sadly, I did not keep our decision tree with all the stats, because at the time, I was on a major "purge all unnecessary files" kick and I never thought anyone else would care to see it.







(I've more requests for that thing







: I'm _almost_ tempted to spend the gazillion hours it took to assemble and just make another one.) In retrospect, I probably should have kept it anyway, because really, it's always good to recheck your assumptions and values from time to time, and if we ever have a second child, by that time, things may have changed, more evidence may have come to light, etc.

Honestly, though, I always think that if you're having doubts and there is no major imminent risk, it's best not to vax, because you can't undo it later. I am very comfortable with our decision, but I fully acknowledge that it is not necessarily the right decision for everyone.


----------



## writermommy (Jan 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 







it's always hard, especially when they're little. I think ours are all out of the "fever is a really bad thing" stage, though - not that you shouldn't be concerned, of course. Does he have other symptoms? I hope he feels better soon! Please update









Thanks Jess and Cori! He is doing a little better now. Logically, I know that fevers can be a good thing, but they scare me in babies. When I was a teenager I babysat for a family in our neighborhood. They had a profoundly mentally retarded dd as a result of meningitis. She was a healthy ten month old who started out just running a fairly low grade fever. They weren't worried, but during the night it spiked really high. They rushed her to the hospital, but it was too late, the damage was done. I guess that's why I get so freaked out by fevers. He is doing better this evening and actually napping!!! (THANK YOU GOD!) Of course, then I worry. WHy is he sleeping so long? Is something wrong? I'm a nut!







:


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
Honestly, though, I always think that if you're having doubts and there is no major imminent risk, it's best not to vax, because you can't undo it later. I am very comfortable with our decision, but I fully acknowledge that it is not necessarily the right decision for everyone.

This is but one of the gazillion reasons I







you.
I feel the same - we choose not to vax, because that is what is appropriate for us at this time. I am completely comfortable with our decision, but I absolutely understand that this is not what is right for everyone. And I respect that if I were faced with different circumstances, I might choose differently. And for the record, I am so in love with our DDC, and the fact that we can talk about these things and NOT be snarky at each other. Because of that, I feel we are able to support each other, offer information, and not be offended if someone chooses a different course of action.

Dang I love you ladies!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *writermommy* 
Of course, then I worry. WHy is he sleeping so long? Is something wrong? I'm a nut!







:

You're not a nut - you're a mom!! As you all know if you've been listening to my whiny self, Ethan is teething bigtime, and he hasn't slept more than an hour at a clip for three days. EVERY HOUR. FOR THREE DAYS. Last night I caved big time and gave him Tylenol. He slept from 10:00 straight through to 5:30 this morning. Then didn't sleep at all today, and took a 4 hour nap this afternoon. FOUR HOURS! I was checking on him every 20 minutes, making sure he was still breathing. It's like we can't win. He doesn't sleep, he sleeps too much.







:







:


----------



## Heather_in_LasVega (Oct 19, 2005)

Well news on this end, as of friday I am no longer a WOHM (and not by choice!).









The casino I worked for was bought and the new management came in and laid off everyone in management.

So I am now at home, trying to figure out how long we can survive on one paycheck, and the unemployment I will eventually receive (that is another story, I got paid out my vacation time, so I have to be interviewed!).

My folks have kindly offered to provide my DD a "scholarship" to daycare so I don't have to pull and lose her spot - she loves her DCP!

I am still







: and a bit in shock.

But on the up side I am cleaning out all my closets, and organizing the house.

I also stocked up on baby items fron 1800diapers (we use sposies for daycare) and they have the coolest program - for every order that uses Referral Code: HEKA4765 - they get $2 off their order, and I get $1 my next order. Not huge, but right now every bit helps.







So if you, or someone you know uses sposies (they carry 7th generation!) please pass this on! They carry wipes, baby care items, feeding accesories, diaper bags - all kinds of good stuff!

Referral Code: HEKA4765
(Redeem at www.1800diapers.com)
Enter when placing first order
Free Shipping!*
* Shipping is free for orders over $45.00.

Thanks!


----------



## writermommy (Jan 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
You're not a nut - you're a mom!! As you all know if you've been listening to my whiny self, Ethan is teething bigtime, and he hasn't slept more than an hour at a clip for three days. EVERY HOUR. FOR THREE DAYS. Last night I caved big time and gave him Tylenol. He slept from 10:00 straight through to 5:30 this morning. Then didn't sleep at all today, and took a 4 hour nap this afternoon. FOUR HOURS! I was checking on him every 20 minutes, making sure he was still breathing. It's like we can't win. He doesn't sleep, he sleeps too much.







:







:

It's so true! I complain when he's up every hour and then worry that he is sleeping. Also, he actually slept on dh's chest today. He NEVER does that. He always wants mommy. He must be really wiped to fall asleep for Daddy.

Heather, I'm sorry about the job.


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Juice, rightbackatcha.









This topic is always a little scary for me, because some of the people whom I deeply like and respect are very vocally anti-vax (Tanya, Cori, sunshinestarr, among others) but I trust in the mutual respect within this group for a variety of choices -- choices that could be divisive if it weren't such a fabulous group of women.









writermommy,









Heather,























~~~

Dear DS,

Midnight to 4 a.m. is not party time. There will be plenty of time for this kind of lifestyle when you are in your early to mid twenties. Your dad and I already did this when we were that age. (Well, at least I did. Your dad says he's so unhip it's amazing his bum doesn't fall off.) In any case, we are too old to party with you now. Please consider sleeping during the night rather than sleeping in until noon.

Love,
Maman


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

Maria, just wait till he's 2 wanting to party like a college kid till all hours. My 2-year-old is doing just this now. Dh worked 13 hours today, so he was wiped out. There was no way I could try putting her to bed after he'd gone to sleep. He has to do the same tomorrow.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

JJoy, I just wanted to say that I don't have any pearls of wisdom for you. I agree that CPS can't take your kids away without reason. And an extended stay place is not negligent in any way. I'm sorry that you felt slighted by your family. Similar things happened to my mom growing up by her sisters, us being the poor ones and the others with money. It really stinks that during a time of the year when we are supposed to have a renewed compassion for others that we forget to extend that to those closest to us. Maybe you could just pretend that they kept things from you to spare you the embarrassment of having to say you couldn't go. I don't know if it's true or not, but it sometimes helps me to think positively. Some may say I'm naive, and I know I am at times, but it helps me get through rough times.

I've been through stressful living-with-family situations recently and it's not fun. We lived with my SIL for about a month after we moved here. It was short-term while we were looking for a place to live, but it was some of the most stressful times we've ever had. She was living in an apartment after leaving her husband of 19 years. Supposedly she was "never there" so it would be an ideal situation for us. Well, a week before we moved she had this new boyfriend that never left. We were living in this place with a strange man that even she barely knew. A Jerry Springer/COPS style incident occurred in front of my children (and her ds, too). We paid rent for a week in the house we were buying because we refused to let our children live that way another minute. Thankfully they let us move in prior to closing. Let's just say I am so glad that the in-laws live two counties away. Most are not this extreme, but I'm just glad I live far enough away to get sucked in. Anyway, dh and I got through it by praying together. Maybe you could at least find some comfort and strength that way.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

mmmm, Chinese food. mmmmm.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
Honestly, though, I always think that if you're having doubts and there is no major imminent risk, it's best not to vax, because you can't undo it later. I am very comfortable with our decision, but I fully acknowledge that it is not necessarily the right decision for everyone.









: You can always catch up a vax schedule but can never undo it. I see that said all the time in the vax forum. I don't vax, and for many different reasons, but I certainly understand why others might choose to vax. It is certainly one of the most difficult decisions I've had to make for my children and I'm still learning about vax. I could probably spend the rest of my life learning about it and still not cover it all!







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
And for the record, I am so in love with our DDC, and the fact that we can talk about these things and NOT be snarky at each other. Because of that, I feel we are able to support each other, offer information, and not be offended if someone chooses a different course of action.

I was literally just telling dh this the other day. We are such a varied bunch and I love the support that we give each other. True womanly support free of judgment. I really feel like I can share so many things with you all.























Just had to get that out before bed. 'nite you most awesome-est mamas!


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

TanyaS;694543
I was literally just telling dh this the other day. We are such a varied bunch and I love the support that we give each other. True womanly support free of judgment. I really feel like I can share so many things with you all.
[IMG alt="" said:


> http://www.mothering.com/discussions/images/smilies/love.gif[/IMG]












Thanks maria, and everyone else. It is a treasure to be about to talk about it here without fear of somebody jumping down my throat and treating me like a total idiot hellbent on harming her kids! (Happens on both sides!)

One of those trees sounds like just what I need to know how to do!
I agree with you all that waiting is best but that is just the thing I can't do - we leave for Morocco in just over a month. And though I feel very confident about being able to face up to children's dieases here with my homeopath etc, I don't feel confident about getting Hep A out there, and not being able to breastfeed or something...and Hep A is a real possibility. So I've decided to do it, get Hep A for me and dd1 and a booster for us of the three in one as she had it (very delayed) already. And it turns out to be too late for dd1 to get the dipth-per-tetanus anyway as we leave in just over a month.

Heather, sorry to hear about the job...glad to hear you're doing something positive!

I want to go on the multi quote but dd does not want to play anymore...back later


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
And for the record, I am so in love with our DDC, and the fact that we can talk about these things and NOT be snarky at each other. Because of that, I feel we are able to support each other, offer information, and not be offended if someone chooses a different course of action.

Dang I love you ladies!


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
This topic is always a little scary for me, because some of the people whom I deeply like and respect are very vocally anti-vax (Tanya, Cori, sunshinestarr, among others) but I trust in the mutual respect within this group for a variety of choices -- choices that could be divisive if it weren't such a fabulous group of women.









exactly! see, i love you ladies so much cuz i don't even have to think/type for myself, i can just quote you all...


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fenwickmama* 
exactly! see, i love you ladies so much cuz i don't even have to think/type for myself, i can just quote you all...









Yup. Quick and easy. Good for the post count, too!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Fortune cookies from hell, I tell you!

We ordered chinese tonight. What can I say, we're tired. Anyway, I have the actual strips from the cookies in front of me, so I am not making these up at all:

Mine: "Anybody who goes to bed the same day they got up is a quitter."
DH: "Many possibilities are open to you - just work harder."
DD1: same as DH
DD2: "It takes less time to do a thing right than to explain why you did it wrong."

and DS: "May life throw you a lucky curve ball."

'sall I got, gals.


Oh, these are hilarious!!!! I kind of like them vs. the generic one I got at chinese buffet last night: something like, life has many surprises in store or something equally inane.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

hey, elsanne! Where are you now? How did it go?


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

hi sarenka,

babe just peed on my lap. I'm out of dipes. all well here in albuquerque NM . see blog for deets!


----------



## newlywaaz (Oct 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 

Your dad says he's so unhip it's amazing his bum doesn't fall off.
Love,
Maman









that cracked me up. (get it)

man I need sleep...


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Sarenka, I don't know how much time you have, but I know there is a wealth of information on the vax board. Have you posted your concerns there yet? I know you will get a lot of information there and there is much more likely to be someone knowledgeable about traveling with/without vax there. Just express your concerns and they'll provide you with information so that you can make your own decision.

I'm sorry I don't have time to add more. We're trying to leave the house in a couple minutes. Sorry if you've already thought of this, but I just thought I'd throw it out there. The vax board is where I went for info/links when I was trying to decide what/if any vax to do.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
This is but one of the gazillion reasons I







you.
I feel the same - we choose not to vax, because that is what is appropriate for us at this time. I am completely comfortable with our decision, but I absolutely understand that this is not what is right for everyone. And I respect that if I were faced with different circumstances, I might choose differently. And for the record, I am so in love with our DDC, and the fact that we can talk about these things and NOT be snarky at each other. Because of that, I feel we are able to support each other, offer information, and not be offended if someone chooses a different course of action.

Dang I love you ladies!









:









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heather_in_LasVega* 
Well news on this end, as of friday I am no longer a WOHM (and not by choice!).









The casino I worked for was bought and the new management came in and laid off everyone in management.


OH NO! I do use sposies - if it is a better deal there I will order and use your code.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fenwickmama* 
exactly! see, i love you ladies so much cuz i don't even have to think/type for myself, i can just quote you all...

















:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Mine: "Anybody who goes to bed the same day they got up is a quitter."
DH: "Many possibilities are open to you - just work harder."
DD1: same as DH
DD2: "It takes less time to do a thing right than to explain why you did it wrong."

and DS: "May life throw you a lucky curve ball."
.

Someone was having fun writing those. based on the first one, I guess I'm not a quitter,









Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
hi sarenka,

babe just peed on my lap. I'm out of dipes. all well here in albuquerque NM . see blog for deets!

Read the blog - sounds fun. You didn't mention anything about the plane, customs, etc. Hope it went well!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
This topic is always a little scary for me, because some of the people whom I deeply like and respect are very vocally anti-vax (Tanya, Cori, sunshinestarr, among others) but I trust in the mutual respect within this group for a variety of choices -- choices that could be divisive if it weren't such a fabulous group of women.









I have to admit, when I first read that I was taken aback. "Me? Really? Oh...yeah I guess I am" LOL!!!!

You have to understand this is a very new journey for me. Just like with circing ds1, I also vaxed him. I delayed the MMR but he has most everything else except CP. He even had a vax reaction (prevnar) and we kept going (just not with that one). OY OY OY I look back and think how lucky I am that he is okay!!!!!







I wish I could get a do-over. So I started off on the premise of delaying for ds2. But the more I research, the more it doesn't make sense for us and the more afraid I become of them. This may sound hokey but I have this incredible vibe/intuition that ds2 will have a reaction if he has a vax. Maybe it is the whole digestive issue he has, but for some reason, I feel like he would be one of the ones to have a serious problem.

BTW, If you do that decision tree again, I'd love to see it!







Another nerd here.







Did your decision making lead you to give all vaxes? I think of you every time I see a particular study posted.

I totally respect everyone's decision. We all come from different places in life, different experiences, different outlooks. I have learned not to judge anyone....as I am sick of being judged! (and it would be a lot of the pot calling the kettle black if I did judge).







I've also grown up A LOT since having ds1, thank goodness. I'm not even close to perfect in this area of course (in general), but it is something I definitely try to and continue to need to work on.


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

Here are some words most of you have not thought of in awhile. A couple of weeks ago I had what appeared to be EWCM and then sure enough, today....Had a feeling it was going to happen soon, but AF has come back to see me







Still breastfeeding a lot and through the night as well, but apparently AF missed me too much to stay away. Am I the only one? Happy to have my estrogen back, but sad that I have to go through all this yucky stuff again







:


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gumby74* 
Here are some words most of you have not thought of in awhile. A couple of weeks ago I had what appeared to be EWCM and then sure enough, today....Had a feeling it was going to happen soon, but AF has come back to see me







Still breastfeeding a lot and through the night as well, but apparently AF missed me too much to stay away. Am I the only one? Happy to have my estrogen back, but sad that I have to go through all this yucky stuff again







:









Happened to me in Dec!!! I couldn't believe it since I haven't gone more than 2 hours without pumping or nursing around the clock!!! (came back at 9 months pp with ds1) And the estrogen cure I was looking for did not happen. I'm getting a little worried actually...


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Cori -estrogen vibes coming your way!

Thanks Tanya and JessJoy and Cori (and anyone I just forgot) for your support. I did go and post a while ago on the vacc board with my specific question and did get some info, - I have looked at a lot of links from there. They are pretty persuasive, but they are only one side of the story. I posted in a traveller's forum (lonely planet) and quickly got lots of references to the other side!! And it's come out kind of 50 50 - but funnily enough after a few day meltdown I now feel less scared both of the vaxes and of the diseases. I'll be seeing my dear homeopath dr tomorrow for advice on stuff to get us through.

nice one newlywaaz









loving the CD....


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Sarenka I got your card - thanks so much! It was awfully sweet...

Elsanne, take a deep breath of that NM air for me. And gaze at the Sandias at sunset. When do you go back to Mexico?


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

back from nice weekend away
no time to post but hi!


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

ok no time to read backwards so i'll just jump back in i think

hugs to all who need them, I briefly saw a few things when I scrolled back

Vaxing is big on my mind at the moment, I partly vaxed the boys for DTaP (?) but not MMR and we don't have chicken pox vax here and both boys have had it. Chicken pox pretty common so i'll be getting it for my girl as soon as poss. Ely had it at 9mths and was much better than Daniel who had it at 3yrs!

Anyway I haven't vaxed the baby at all and am researching much more at the moment...... it's an awful decision







:


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Elsanne, how was the aeroplane with las chicas? Hopefully a short, uneventful and smooth ride!

Vaxes - we stopped. I regret doing the 2 month since R got a knot in her leg the size of a large chick pea which lasted 7 weeks or so. The ped sucked too so we dumped her and found a good one who recommended Stephanie Cave's book. I'm still reading everything I can get my hands on. It's a tough decision. Some days I avoid the vax forum because I'm afraid of the VPDs and the vaxes themselves. But I pick it back up because I've gotta figure something out. Sarenka, would you share your resources? I have yet to find anything pro-vax that isn't 100% BS and I'd really like a more balanced view of the whole thing. I really do have to get that Cave book.

FTR DD1 is fully vaxed. I regret that too. She never had a reaction but it was unnecessary pain and anguish. I cried with her through every shot appt.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sarenka*
I now feel less scared both of the vaxes and of the diseases.

This is why it's such a hard decision to make. The first book I read was Stephanie Cave's book. Quag, get it! It's cheap on half.com. I fully vaxed ds and only learned it was an option (ie not required by law) a month after his 18 month vax. At that point I had blindly accepted the CDC schedule and whatever else he peddled my way. I was a little skeptical of the conspiracy theory I saw on the vax board at first, too. Then I see it unfolding before my eyes with chicken pox, rotavirus and gardasil. The flu shot is an annual scare fest, whether you vax or not....it's obvious the way they promote it. I saw an add for the flu shot in a local free family magazine... I posted a scanned copy of it on the vax forum. It had this cartoon rendering of a giant influenza monster chasing a family. They were running for their lives and there was this little Dr. Seuss style poem about how scary it is to get the flu. Why does it take that kind of marketing to get people to get their flu shot?

Anyway, tomorrow is back to school for ds and it's FULL DAY! He has been counting down the days and it's helped him learn what calendar day it is







. He was saying on Friday..."It's January 5th...so...only three days until January 8th and FULL DAY!!!"














He's so cute.


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

I feel the need to have a whiny moment.

My grandfather died tonight. I am very saddened by this. I am pretty sure that this hasn't hit me yet. They are more than halfway across the country and I have NO WAY of getting out for the memorial services. And that completely breaks my heart.

I am gonna miss him, and I really want to hug my Mom and Dad right now.


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

I don't have time tonight to reply to everything I want to







I hate vaxs, the decision and everything. We do, but I don't want to. More later...
Heather, Sabbath, JJoy (who else??)







:guh

nite, nite!


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Sabbath,


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

waaz,









Nice to see you again!


----------



## newlywaaz (Oct 19, 2006)

someone recognizes me? huh. I'm here almost every day, but in full lurker mode.

just wanted everyone to know I officially have an AP, but not the kind you're thinking of ;-)


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Sabbath, so sorry...


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Quag, I looked at this, it's a guide for British drs helping them to deal with worried parents and criticisms of vaccinations.
Someone also posted some tetanus info that made me think twice (no source for it, I can cut and paste and PM you if you're particularly interested in that)

I must say, Tanya, when I read your post about the advertising, scare tactics, and not knowing whether it's actually compulsory or not, it made me feel that the US really is a different place, and that under those circumstances I would definitely feel like resisting. Although I'm sure there are still commercial pressures, it doesn't feel that way in the UK.

I think what finally swung me was doing the research into the frequency of various diseases in Morocco. It made me think from the point of view of developing nations. I could see that living conditions and clean water etc were not the whole story, that vaxes can sometimes be the lesser of two evils. IMO : :

And of course I'm going to a developing country. Were we to be staying in our own backyard for the foreseeable future I probably wouldn't do this. Lesser of evils decision...
.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

http://www.bma.org.uk/ap.nsf/Attachm...ildhoodimm.pdf


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Not trying to boost post count or anything, just trying to get the link right - that's the immunisation (pro) one for Quag...


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

sabbath, I'm very sorry about your loss.

wrt vaccines, it's so hard, I agree. For me, it's not a cut-and-dry obvious decision. My oldest had the normal straight through to 15 mos, although in 1995 that wasn't as many as now. #2 had just one round of DTaP and the others have had none.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

witt, looks like I'm going to have to come over there to get the pox - 'cause it's hard to find it here







I had it when I was 8 or 9, and I remember it being a bummer but not the end of the world.

newlywaaz, of course we recognize you! You're the one with the baby with the disappearing arm!

Sabbath,







I am so sorry. It is so difficult to be separated from family in times like this.

Tanya, yay for full day! Sounds like it will be a good thing for everyone. Let us know how it settles out.

vax - while I am super-comfortable with my non-vax stance, I will say that it's been 6 years in the making. When I was pg with DD1, even though I knew a lot about it and was leaning hard toward not vaxing, it was scary to me. I can say, without a doubt, that this was the most difficult decision I've had to make for my children yet. Three kids and six years later, yeah, I'm comfortable. But it is so so hard, and I feel for everyone struggling with this decision right now. The thing that helped me the most was going over the what-ifs for each disease, and I came to the conclusion that I'd rather take on the diseases than the toxins in the vax. But that's me.

This boy is ROLLING rolling rolling! I'm gonna have to get some of this stuff off the floor...


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SabbathD* 
I feel the need to have a whiny moment.

My grandfather died tonight. I am very saddened by this. I am pretty sure that this hasn't hit me yet. They are more than halfway across the country and I have NO WAY of getting out for the memorial services. And that completely breaks my heart.

I am gonna miss him, and I really want to hug my Mom and Dad right now.

I am so sorry Sabbath for yuor loss. It is hard to be so far apart from yuor family in times like these.


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

Pav - are you moved in?!?!?!?!


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Sabbath~ I'm so sorry for your loss. I'll be thinking of you during this time .


----------



## writermommy (Jan 29, 2005)

Sabbath,
I'm so sorry for your loss. We lost my grandfather when I was pregnant with Logan. His service was also too far for me to travel that late in pregnancy. It's so hard to be far from family during times like this. I'm thinking of you.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
Pav - are you moved in?!?!?!?!

Yes, we are in Bellingham now. Since Thursday. In an empty house for now, few mattresses to sleep on. Movers packed out Ergo on accident and I can't do ANYTHING because I have to hold the baby all the time.
We are really enjoying Bellingham though. It's fantastic here!! We are so happy to be back.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

I hope they get there asap then if you don't have your ergo. That's tragic.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
I hope they get there asap then if you don't have your ergo. That's tragic.

It is actually very tragic, as stupid as it sounds!
It really makes me appreciate these things when I don't have them when needed.
I need to go eat while he is sleeping bevcause then I won't be able to do anything....


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

It's really hard to do anything with a babe in our arms. I get my MT out everytime that she's cranky and i have to make supper. She good at being cranky at that time. Not when i have free time to be with her but when i need to cook.


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

Oh, Sabbath, I'm so sorry for your loss.







s Losing someone you l ove is very difficult and grieving really sucks. I'm so sad for you that you can't make the memorial.
Things here are still crazy as ever. Mattie has been sleeping issues all the sudden too. Last night, she woke up every time I put her down and wouldn't sleep in h er bed for more than 3 minutes. We didn't get into bed until after 2. Emma was up till after 2 the night before. I'm so beat. I don't know what's up with Mattie. I gave her some teething tablets, then changed her diaper. FInally, I changed her clothes. Her onesie and her sleeper were both snug, not really tight. She got better after that, so I don't know which thing worked but she was better. I was trying to finish dishes and finally just gave up. Left the water in the sink and everything.

In a bit of good news, my dh got put on a project at work for this week that requires 12 hour days all week. He worked 10 hour days on Saturday and Sunday. One day made up for missing New Year's Day, but the other is pure overtime and he'll get lots of overtime this week. So that will help our financial picture a tiny bit. I was hoping to get the girls in the chiropracter/ND, but we're trying to get out of here in a hurry. I'm not sure how we'll get a place with our credit situation and now the apartment, but my bro and sis were evicted a lot and never had trouble getting in anywhere, a nd on really short notice too. So maybe things will start looking up a bit.


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
I was a little skeptical of the conspiracy theory I saw on the vax board at first, too. Then I see it unfolding before my eyes with chicken pox, rotavirus and gardasil.

yes I was skeptical too but now I know you guys have a vax for chicken pox I am willing to believe..........

a vax for chicken pox strikes me as the most RIDICULOUS thing I have ever heard of. It's chicken pox for goodness sake?!!! Definately come to NZ for winter and hang around a few child care centres and chicken pox will come your way. Actually having said that my boys got chicken pox when we were living in UK two years ago, so maybe England is closer for you all - no chicken pox vax there either.

Ok and I'll say it I'm still in shock that there are routine circs in US.... AMAZING, I totally understand how people would get their sons circ'ed if it's routine without realising you don't need to. I am just AMAZED that the US is so far behind in changing their views on this. I mean I don't know a single child under 15 who is circ'ed it's unheard of here. It shows me that maybe the US hasn't changed because there is a heap of money invested in keeping this practice going, I mean they must know that other countries in the Western world stopped this ages ago.....

I am starting to believe in conspiracy theory...... who believes they put a man on the moon??


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

Sabbath


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
It is actually very tragic, as stupid as it sounds!
It really makes me appreciate these things when I don't have them when needed.
I need to go eat while he is sleeping bevcause then I won't be able to do anything....


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Sabbath, I'll be thinking of you and your family. Being far from your family is tough, especially in times like this.

Pavlina, I know I'd be lost without my Ergo. It has been a lifesaver since I got it about a month ago. I can cook, clean, hike, shop, and do just about anything in it. I hope yours arrives soon.

JJuice, I definitely agree that the vaxing issue has been the most difficult parental decision.

JJoy, So good to hear about your DH's job!! Overtime always makes the $$ add up quickly. I hope more work comes his way.

I am still undecided about vaxes. I need to learn more about dosing and when they change based on age and weight. I also need more information on the blood-brain barrier. Hint hint ... anyone have any resources.







Right now we're delaying until a final decision is made. At minimum we'll be delaying until 2 years ... at which point a lot of the vaxed diseases become less of a problem, so we'll probably be less likely to vax at all. Although tetanus is one we'll probably get.

Random questions ... why oh why does the Burt's Bee's baby oil come in a glass jar? ... and why oh why did I keep it on the edge of our bathroom counter? ... and why oh why didn't I take the towel out of my hand when turning off the bathroom light, right near the oil jar? ... and why oh why does glass seem to shatter all over the place on a tiled bathroom floor? ... and why oh why is oil so darn hard to clean up? Ok, sob story ended! Back to mopping up messy oil.


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

Sabbath:


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

I just found out that Dr. James McKenna will be speaking in my area in March!!! He'll be talking about SIDS and co-sleeping. I'm so very excited.


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Sabbath


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Sabbath, I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. My mom drove us to see our grandmother (my dad's mom) before she died. She died the next morning and we couldn't stay for the funeral because my mom had to get back to work. I never regretted that because my mom and I had long talks about our memories of my grandmother on the trip from IN back to FL. It was like we had our own personal memorial of sorts and it was very comforting. Maybe you could find your own way to remember your Grandfather at this time?

Claire, you are cracking me up! Everyone knows men have never been to the moon! That was filmed in Hollywood!









Pavlina, so glad you made it there safe and sound. Bummer on the ergo. I have a feeling their customer service department just would not get the necessity of an Ergo.

JJoy, here's to OT!! Dh is on call every three weeks and he inevitably works nights, OT, and gets on call pay. It is nice to have that little extra coming in when we need it most. Btw, dh now officially works for AT&T. A long saga of buyouts has led At&t to own all of Cingular Wireless.

The first day of full day school is going great - for ME! I have no idea how ds is doing yet, but he was beyond excited to go to school today. This was bigger than the first day of school, I tell ya. My little boy growing up and wanting to be away from me. You know what hit me yesterday??? With him at school until 3:15, dd1 must nap between 1-3. Guess who are both napping at the same time??? Do you REALIZE what this means????

I am going to be able to take naps in the afternoon again! As needed, of course, and not every day, but these sleepless nights lately have made me jump for joy at the thought. It's going to take time to work on it though. Here I sit today and I can't sleep. Oh well. Maybe tomorrow!

ETA: Laura, I'm crying at the thought of that Apricot Oil going to waste. I love that stuff for ME!







And that's awesome to hear about Dr. McKenna coming to speak in your town. I would love to go to the LLLI conference this summer but I can't afford it this year. All kinds of celeb AP people go there...the Sears', McKenna, Jay Gordon, to name a few. Maybe some day.....


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Was in training all day - hope to be back later to catch up!


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

from me too.

First day "back at school" (i.e. working at home on my thesis & getting lectures ready for the class I am teaching this term.) I made a goal of working up to 20 productive hours of work a week -- that excludes meetings, teaching, etc.

Typically I have always been goal-oriented (i.e. finish tasks A, B and C by the end of the week) but it isn't realistic with DS. (And to be perfectly honest, it wasn't often realistic before -- I would routinely end up working 18-20 hour days because I overestimated how much I could reasonably get done in one day.)

So this is a new approach. I have a stopwatch that I am using to keep track. Today I managed a little over an hour so far. If I hit 10 hours this week, I will be pretty happy, so this is a good start, especially considering we had an appointment today.








to everyone.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Darn, I won't have time to read/reply now - off to bed. Hopefully tomorrow but I'll be int raining again.

I got the pics of the kids updated, lots for each. Click on each of their names in siggy if you're interested!








Sabbath


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Cori, i JUST noticed your senior title (tell me it's only been there a day, please) and I LOVE IT. Once upon a time, I was thinking of giving you that as a DDDDC, but I wasn't sure if you'd take it the right way. Silly me, of course you would.


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

Cori, your boys are SO cute!! I love those pictures!









I am WORN OUT today! Seth has been fighting me at every turn today. Ugh...I can't even type about it now b/c Amelia needs me....I just want to snooze...but I won't. I will be up late again tonight and then won't be able to exercise in the morning. If I am ever going to lose this weight I need to get some sleep!


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

well I'm now out for the rest of Jan....
Leaving in two days but i have to stop posting and get packing. We're off to Lake Taupo again to catch some more of this summer







and are away until 29 Jan so that's me gone!!!







If you're curious - I'm going here.....http://www.laketauponz.com/

take care all have a safe and happy January!!!! See you on the Feb thread


----------



## writermommy (Jan 29, 2005)

Cori, Your boys are so cute!

I just wanted to stop in and say Hi before I head off to bed. I love it here. I realized today why I keep coming here. I help coach cheerleading for my 2 dds at their school. At practice, one of the other coaches asked me if I wanted to join a "biggest loser" thing for weight loss. THe prize is a day at the spa. I told her I can't because I'm still bf, can't diet and I wouldn't lose anyway until I'm done. She said, "You must be almost done, right?" UMM, NO he's only 5 1/2 months!!!!!!!!







: Not even close to done. I swear, no one gets me IRL. Did I mention I love all of you??







:


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Cori, cuties! Do you see Aidan anymore or is his nose constantly buried in the DS?

WM, I know what you mean. Everyone I know who BFd at all quit at 6 months. Somehow minimum got translated into maximum... DD1 was the freak at daycare nursing until 21 months!

Claire, have fun! I am jealous of your lovely vacation









Kim







How are you doing? I got back on the workout bandwagon, but I drink some Emergen-C about 15 minutes before I start. Good boost, def makes a difference for me.

Pav, hope you are settling in well despite the lack of favorite sling! What a pita... hope you open that box soon!

Laura, dammit on that apricot oil. But at least you have a nice smelling bathroom... drugstore.com has BB and they do free shipping if you buy enough. They usually have good sale prices too.

Alrighty, I must go to bed and stop nosing around where I don't belong!


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Cori, i JUST noticed your senior title (tell me it's only been there a day, please) and I LOVE IT. Once upon a time, I was thinking of giving you that as a DDDDC, but I wasn't sure if you'd take it the right way. Silly me, of course you would.









: I think it's been there longer than a day, but not much. Anyway, I meant to mention and







:


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Claire, have a great time at Lake Taupo!

So so so jealous of summer. Some friends of ours recently moved to Auckland and keep sending us photos.


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

thanks pi and Quag
but don't be jealous you guys had your summer, I said nothing when you all were posting about how the moby was too hot and you and the baby were sweating it out









and if it's any comfort when you're all starting to get hot for summer - I'll be freezing my butt off









ok I HAVE TO GO........

MUST.......... STOP............. POSTING

bye


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Have a great vacation, Claire!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *writermommy* 
Did I mention I love all of you??







:











Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
drugstore.com has BB and they do free shipping if you buy enough. They usually have good sale prices too.


pssst...anyone want to know where to get BB's super cheap....PM me.

Emeregen-C addict. You've got me drinking it like coffee now. Before I only used it when we were sick. What's your favorite flavor?


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Happy holidays Claire!

Lovely pics, Cori...

The developmental rockstar here, although still unable to sit, has started pulling herself up and celebrated her 6 months by standing holding onto the sofa! I swear! I nearly passed out... All she's interested in, even in the bath, is standing up...

I'm jealous of this Emergen C stuff - sounds like a miracle!


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newlywaaz* 
someone recognizes me? huh. I'm here almost every day, but in full lurker mode.

just wanted everyone to know I officially have an AP, but not the kind you're thinking of ;-)

Your baby (and dog too) is adorable!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
Yes, we are in Bellingham now. Since Thursday. In an empty house for now, few mattresses to sleep on. Movers packed out Ergo on accident and I can't do ANYTHING because I have to hold the baby all the time.
We are really enjoying Bellingham though. It's fantastic here!! We are so happy to be back.

Yeah you're back!!! Sorry about the Ergo though.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
In a bit of good news, my dh got put on a project at work for this week that requires 12 hour days all week.

Glad you got a bit of good news - hope it continues. Hope you got some sleep too!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *witt* 
I am starting to believe in conspiracy theory...... who believes they put a man on the moon??









I'm the queen of conspiracy theories. Dh got me that documentary about the moon thing being fake a year or two ago!







I haven't watched it though....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
I am still undecided about vaxes. I need to learn more about dosing and when they change based on age and weight. I also need more information on the blood-brain barrier. Hint hint ... anyone have any resources.







Right now we're delaying until a final decision is made. At minimum we'll be delaying until 2 years ... at which point a lot of the vaxed diseases become less of a problem, so we'll probably be less likely to vax at all. Although tetanus is one we'll probably get.

Random questions ... why oh why does the Burt's Bee's baby oil come in a glass jar?

Can't help with those specific vax questions - still learning here too! I'm reading 3 books right now with a 3rd waiting.







: Maybe post about it on the vax board? Sorry about the Burt's Bees.







But yeah that Dr. McKenna is coming there!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
The first day of full day school is going great - for ME! I have no idea how ds is doing yet, but he was beyond excited to go to school today.

How did he do?! And I'm interested in your BB source.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Cori, i JUST noticed your senior title (tell me it's only been there a day, please) and I LOVE IT. Once upon a time, I was thinking of giving you that as a DDDDC, but I wasn't sure if you'd take it the right way. Silly me, of course you would.









It's only been about a week....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
I am WORN OUT today! Seth has been fighting me at every turn today. Ugh...I can't even type about it now b/c Amelia needs me....I just want to snooze...but I won't. I will be up late again tonight and then won't be able to exercise in the morning. If I am ever going to lose this weight I need to get some sleep!

Hope you got some zzzzzzzzzzzzzz's last night









Quote:


Originally Posted by *witt* 
well I'm now out for the rest of Jan....
Leaving in two days but i have to stop posting and get packing. We're off to Lake Taupo again to catch some more of this summer







and are away until 29 Jan so that's me gone!!!







If you're curious - I'm going here.....http://www.laketauponz.com/

take care all have a safe and happy January!!!! See you on the Feb thread

Green with envy - that lake looks gorgeous!! Have fun!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *writermommy* 
I swear, no one gets me IRL. Did I mention I love all of you??







:









:







Back at ya!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
Cori, cuties! Do you see Aidan anymore or is his nose constantly buried in the DS?


Nope, we have strict rules! Vacation week I let him have free reign to get it out of his system. He was good though and didn't play more than 30 min at a time. We don't allow video games during the week. Limited time on weekends. And my friend gave me a great rule - he must earn time to play them by doing something active outside.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
You've got me drinking it like coffee now. Before I only used it when we were sick. What's your favorite flavor?

Did I mention I bought some at Target and I don't know if it was a sale or mismarked - they only charged 4.75 a box!!!!!!!! I need to go back and see if they figured it out yet.

I've tried four flavors. Orange is my fave by far. Then tangerine. Lemon-Lime is so-so and I really didn't like raspberry at all.

Thanks EVERYONE for your comments about my boys!














:


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
Happy holidays Claire!

Lovely pics, Cori...

The developmental rockstar here, although still unable to sit, has started pulling herself up and celebrated her 6 months by standing holding onto the sofa! I swear! I nearly passed out... All she's interested in, even in the bath, is standing up...

I'm jealous of this Emergen C stuff - sounds like a miracle!

Crawling and now pulling up already?!? WOW!!







:







:







:

What flavor would you like - I can probably ship you a box the next time I go get some!


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
although still unable to sit, has started pulling herself up and celebrated her 6 months by standing holding onto the sofa!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 

Did I mention I bought some at Target and I don't know if it was a sale or mismarked - they only charged 4.75 a box!!!!!!!!

Stock up girl! I was at Walgreen's and they were on sale for 7.99. I tried orange this time. It's much better than tangerine.


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

tanya, yes pls pm me re bb cheap! also cori, where in target? i gotta check!


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Question - the emergen-C we get here says specifically that you aren't supposed to have more than one per day. Is it different in the US?

sarenka, wow!

must scoot.


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

my box says 2 to 4 packets per day.


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

2-4 on my Emergen-C box too. I just discovered it when I was sick over New Years ... my mommy took care of me and gave me some.

Maria, I hope you are able to pace yourself well going back to school. Are you working from home mostly, or do you have to go elsewhere?

Kim, I hope you are able to get some rest. Working out has been difficult for me too. It wasn't a problem pre-baby but now that I'm all flabby I have no time. Hopefully walking can help some of that come off. DS loves the wind blowing in his face on our walks.

Claire, Have a great vacation. I'm one of the few here without summer envy ... it's been in the 60s and beautiful the past few weeks.

Tanya, I'm PMing you when I get finished with this post ... BB cheap, you must share your secret, especially after my mishap yesterday. I'm looking forward to attending my 1st LLLI conference this summer. It's only a short train ride in from my parent's house and I'm signing up as my mom's helper (only $75 ... as opposed to $400!..., plus meals and I get to attend all the sessions!). I've been to several conferences when I was little (my mom has been a LLL leader for 30 years), but that was more about playing with the other kids than learning something.

Sarenka, My goodness, DS isn't even rolling yet. You have a developmental genius on your hands. I must say, I'm not looking forward to mobility ... I like DS staying in the same spot I put him down in. You'll be chasing that kid all around the house soon.

Cori, I've had some random luck at Target too with getting things cheaper than they are marked. Go back and stock up!

We had our first family portraits taken yesterday and I was nervous that DS was going to scream the whole session. He'd been in an awful mood all day, but when he got in front of the camera all he did was smile and grin! Unfortunately, DH and I weren't as photogenic. We did get one really good pic that we all look great in.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
Crawling and now pulling up already?!? WOW!!







:







:







:

What flavor would you like - I can probably ship you a box the next time I go get some!









you're wonderful - only do it if you can -you know what I mean! Orange is calling my name.

Oh god the developmental genius is crying!!!! (and that's just dh







: )


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fenwickmama* 
my box says 2 to 4 packets per day.

Interesting -- I wonder if it's different stuff or if it's just different RDIs?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
Maria, I hope you are able to pace yourself well going back to school. Are you working from home mostly, or do you have to go elsewhere?

Thanks! Mostly from home, thank goodness. I have a mother's helper a few hours a week right now and soon my DH will be on leave for 4 months -- that's when I really need to crank up the productivity and make the most of that time.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
I'm looking forward to attending my 1st LLLI conference this summer. It's only a short train ride in from my parent's house and I'm signing up as my mom's helper (only $75 ... as opposed to $400!..., plus meals and I get to attend all the sessions!). I've been to several conferences when I was little (my mom has been a LLL leader for 30 years), but that was more about playing with the other kids than learning something.

That's wonderful!! I know a few people going -- sounds like a great conference!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
We had our first family portraits taken yesterday and I was nervous that DS was going to scream the whole session. He'd been in an awful mood all day, but when he got in front of the camera all he did was smile and grin! Unfortunately, DH and I weren't as photogenic. We did get one really good pic that we all look great in.

Nice! Going to share?


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *writermommy* 
Did I mention I love all of you??







:

Right back at ya!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
Kim







How are you doing? I got back on the workout bandwagon, but I drink some Emergen-C about 15 minutes before I start. Good boost, def makes a difference for me.

I'm alright. I really need to shed about 40 lbs., and really I should be able to do it before Amelia turns 1...but...and..er..ugh. I just can't get out to exercise! I wish it weren't so dang cold here, er frigid is more like it! I hate work out videos, but I will bust out my Cindy Crawford tape and do it TOMORROW! I swear!








What are you doing to work out Quag? And, really everyone else! What are you all doing (if anything!







)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
Kim, I hope you are able to get some rest. Working out has been difficult for me too. It wasn't a problem pre-baby but now that I'm all flabby I have no time. Hopefully walking can help some of that come off. DS loves the wind blowing in his face on our walks.

I'm looking forward to attending my 1st LLLI conference this summer. It's only a short train ride in from my parent's house and I'm signing up as my mom's helper (only $75 ... as opposed to $400!..., plus meals and I get to attend all the sessions!). I've been to several conferences when I was little (my mom has been a LLL leader for 30 years), but that was more about playing with the other kids than learning something.

Oh, I wish it were nice enough out that we could walk. It's just a little too cold here (mid 30's).

I am SO jealous that you're going to the conference!!! It really costs $400 to go!?!?! I was thinking about it, but how can anyone afford to go with that price?


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
I'm looking forward to attending my 1st LLLI conference this summer. It's only a short train ride in from my parent's house and I'm signing up as my mom's helper (only $75 ... as opposed to $400!..., plus meals and I get to attend all the sessions!). I've been to several conferences when I was little (my mom has been a LLL leader for 30 years), but that was more about playing with the other kids than learning something.

Officially jealous. It may be the last one for a while, too. And it's the 50th anniversary....sigh. We considered it. But I didn't get one of the scholarships, and we decided that our tax return would be better spent toward debt considering whether or not we are reimbursed for the midwife is still up in the air.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
Interesting -- I wonder if it's different stuff or if it's just different RDIs?

Probably just different government labeling requirements.


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
I am SO jealous that you're going to the conference!!! It really costs $400 to go!?!?! I was thinking about it, but how can anyone afford to go with that price?









Actually, it costs $485 for a leader and $525 for member!!! I just looked at the official registration (I'd only heard rumors of cost before). I don't think I'd be able to swing it for that cost! I lived in Chicago after college for a couple years and we plan on hitting some of my favorite hot spots again. I haven't been back in 3 years.

Here is a link to our family photo session:
http://smilestore.picturepeople.com/...9-ab79519f043a
I think that will allow all of you to see it. We ended up getting the last one, DS has his tongue sticking out in an oh so cute sort of way.


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

I almost forgot, Kim, I'll start working out with you ... tomorrow!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Lovely family pics! I love how animated your ds is! Unbelievably cute with the tongue sticking out!


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

Laura-Great pics. Your ds is so adorable. I like the second one with his m outh open in a big happy face. Sorry-typing one handed.

My aunt complains a lot. I have realized that her negative attitude is rubbing op ff on me. I now complain a lot. Itt hjas been a rough year and we've had a lot of rough times. but a nnegative attitude doesn't help. I have a lot to be grateful for. So I've decided to go back to keeping a Thankful book. I u sed to do this to help overcome depression. Every day I write down several things I'm grateful for thatspecifically pertains to that day. Maybe I'll do i t on the computer. I'll jump on the blog bandwagon.


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

Cute story-
The othter day my mom took us to h er house. We pulled up and my step-dad's truck was there. He was supposed to be workingn. My mom said he was probably napping.
I said "so much for that. His peace and quiet is about to run out." My mom said "Too bad, so sad." Emma giggled and has beenn running around saying " sassa(her word for nana, no idea where it came from) said so bad, so sad" and she giggles so hard, like it'sd the funniestr thing ever. it's quite cute. Had to share.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
Maybe I'll do i t on the computer. I'll jump on the blog bandwagon.

You must! I'm finding it to be very helpful so far.

That's a cute story! I love how little ones try to be funny. It's so great when they find their sense of humor.

Why am I still up? Oh, yeah...waiting on blankets to dry. I forgot to wash them after a bedwetting accident (not me, sillies, ds!) and I gave ds my blankets, so I'm washing his. It's going to be a cold one here tonight, too. So I must wait for them to dry.


----------



## writermommy (Jan 29, 2005)

I was up until 1 am washing school uniforms.


----------



## kimya (Apr 3, 2006)

Hello at 5:35am. I officially have a super distractable baby, so no more NAKing! I snuck away while she is asleep upstairs with daddy. We are going to New York on the 18th. I am playing a benefit for Willie Mae Rock Camp for Girls. I am a little nervous about flying but excited for the show. I am doing two shows with a band called Tiny Masters of Today. They are 9 and 11 year old sister and brother rock band! Okay, gotta sneak back up. Wish I had time to read back. Hope everyone is well.


----------



## writermommy (Jan 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
Right back at ya!

I'm alright. I really need to shed about 40 lbs., and really I should be able to do it before Amelia turns 1...but...and..er..ugh. I just can't get out to exercise! I wish it weren't so dang cold here, er frigid is more like it! I hate work out videos, but I will bust out my Cindy Crawford tape and do it TOMORROW! I swear!








What are you doing to work out Quag? And, really everyone else! What are you all doing (if anything!







)

Oh, I wish it were nice enough out that we could walk. It's just a little too cold here (mid 30's).


I have a good 25 pounds to lose too. It's impossible to work out with the baby and four year old dd at home during the day. It's freezing here too. If it were nice, I could go out walking with them during the day, but it's waaayyy too cold for Logan. I hate aerobics and most work out videos too. I like yoga and have been trying to do that. DD does it with me and it's really cute to watch her try the positions. Yoga is also good for me mentally. It keeps me centered and I feel very calm after I practice. Finding more time to exercise is definitely a New Year's resolution. I want to join the gym, but I think Logan is still too little to stay in the babysitting room. Maybe in a few months.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Morning everybody! Kimya that sounds awesome. Have you flown with Panda yet? At this age, I'd say no worries.

Jjoy - I think a thankful blog would be awesome, and inspirational for everyone who reads it! I for one am always glad to be reminded of the little miracles of life.

Finally got cold here, too. A sprinkle of snow last night. Not as much as I'd like to see, but I LOVE snow. Hate wind, though.

Well, I'm already rambling! I'll drop back in when I catch the Coherent Thought Train.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
I'll drop back in when I catch the Coherent Thought Train.

join me - 15 months and still on the platform


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
15 months and still on the platform

















:







:







:

Is that what this place is? I was wondering what it was called. The Platform. It's not a bad place, really. People just look at you with sympathy and understand the scatterbrained-ness.


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Lovely family pics! I love how animated your ds is! Unbelievably cute with the tongue sticking out!

I love his tongue smiles!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
Laura-Great pics. Your ds is so adorable. I like the second one with his m outh open in a big happy face. Sorry-typing one handed.

My aunt complains a lot. I have realized that her negative attitude is rubbing op ff on me. I now complain a lot. Itt hjas been a rough year and we've had a lot of rough times. but a nnegative attitude doesn't help. I have a lot to be grateful for. So I've decided to go back to keeping a Thankful book. I u sed to do this to help overcome depression. Every day I write down several things I'm grateful for thatspecifically pertains to that day. Maybe I'll do i t on the computer. I'll jump on the blog bandwagon.

My favorite shot of Seth was with his mouth wide open, but I didn't like my double chin! Your grateful blog idea is GREAT! I know that it definitely helps my outlook on life when I see more of the positive. I hope that can help you through these frustrating times.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimya* 
Hello at 5:35am. I officially have a super distractable baby, so no more NAKing! I snuck away while she is asleep upstairs with daddy. We are going to New York on the 18th. I am playing a benefit for Willie Mae Rock Camp for Girls. I am a little nervous about flying but excited for the show. I am doing two shows with a band called Tiny Masters of Today. They are 9 and 11 year old sister and brother rock band! Okay, gotta sneak back up. Wish I had time to read back. Hope everyone is well.










I love NYC!! Have fun. Are you nervous flying with Panda? Or are you, yourself nervous about flying? I used to love flying, complete with turbulance ... that is until a flight I was on took a huge drop sending crew members flying in to the air. Now I'm not as big a fan of turbulance.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Well, I'm already rambling! I'll drop back in when I catch the Coherent Thought Train.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
join me - 15 months and still on the platform



















I was thinking last night about 2007 and realizing that I will probably be PG again before year end.







(If I go by my timeline of having baby #2 by the time I'm 30.) While I think I'll be ready, the whole idea is a bit nervewracking! Anyone else planning on getting preggo sometime in the next year? Any advice on child spacing from the BTDT mamas? Is about 24 months apart a good spacing (when considering BFing, co-sleeping, and behavior of a 2 yo with a newborn)?


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 







:







:







:

Is that what this place is? I was wondering what it was called. The Platform. It's not a bad place, really. People just look at you with sympathy and understand the scatterbrained-ness.

You ladies are cracking me up this morning!


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
I
I was thinking last night about 2007 and realizing that I will probably be PG again before year end.







(If I go by my timeline of having baby #2 by the time I'm 30.) While I think I'll be ready, the whole idea is a bit nervewracking! Anyone else planning on getting preggo sometime in the next year? Any advice on child spacing from the BTDT mamas? Is about 24 months apart a good spacing (when considering BFing, co-sleeping, and behavior of a 2 yo with a newborn)?

Well you don't want to hear advice from me - it took me 8 years to be up for it again!! (Well to be honest, 5 and the rest was dh and his stuff







: )
But I do have a secret no. 3 before I'm 40







: plan...which gives me not quite as much space as I'd like. I'd love to have one every 6 years really... but then again I was in no hurry to start and I don't regret that.

I couldn't make your photos any bigger -so can't comment!

JessJoy - great blog idea. I love everyone's blogs - Elsanne, Tanya, Amy and Juice- I prefer the wordpress version.

Maria - good luck with trying to work at home! My dh always tells me that 1 hr a day is enough to write a book in a season (in winter, to be precise). Whatever's going on, you can find an hour a day, he says. Hmmm.

Happy flying to you Kimya - did you see back there somewhere that I am loving your music and playing it loads? THANKS again.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
I was thinking last night about 2007 and realizing that I will probably be PG again before year end.







(If I go by my timeline of having baby #2 by the time I'm 30.) While I think I'll be ready, the whole idea is a bit nervewracking! Anyone else planning on getting preggo sometime in the next year? Any advice on child spacing from the BTDT mamas? Is about 24 months apart a good spacing (when considering BFing, co-sleeping, and behavior of a 2 yo with a newborn)?


I have really loved having dd1 and dd2 15mths apart. They are best friends.

Now dd2 and dd3 are 2yrs and 4mths apart and that's great too. DD2 just dotes on her little sister. Loves her lots and always wants to help me with dd3. DD1 and dd3 are 3yrs and 7mths apart and it's the same as with dd2. She often wants to help and is willing when i ask. She also dotes on her. She pays a bit less attention than dd2 but that's because she's tired(school) and wants to just relax and watch tv.

Both older girls always fight to see who will sit beside dd3 in the van. I think that When they learn to tie themselves in their carseat, i will move them both in the back seat, so that we don't hear the" I'm sitting beside dd3" "no, i am" "it's my turn" etc...


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
I was thinking last night about 2007 and realizing that I will probably be PG again before year end.







(If I go by my timeline of having baby #2 by the time I'm 30.) While I think I'll be ready, the whole idea is a bit nervewracking! Anyone else planning on getting preggo sometime in the next year? Any advice on child spacing from the BTDT mamas? Is about 24 months apart a good spacing (when considering BFing, co-sleeping, and behavior of a 2 yo with a newborn)?

I think child spacing is such a personal thing. My girls are 20 months apart. It is very hard most days. It's getting easier in some ways, harder in others. Neither child is nunrsing as much. Mattie is getting mobile and so Emma sees her more as a peer now and less as a baby and is failing to be gentle with her. It's hard for me to really say that the age gap has been trouble since we've had uch a rough patch since Mattie was born, but I do think that Emma may have been a little young. Tandem nursing can be rough. Housework is near impossible and I can't even think of admitting to you guys how long I go without a shower. I still feel like Emma is still such a baby and probably was not ready for another baby. I think that her being at least 2 may have helped. On the other hand, Emma gets all up in Mattie's face and giggles and before long it's a giggle fest and I think what's so hard again. They are already shaping up to be the best of buds. I think with 2 close it's a delicate balancing act. I have a sister 11 months younnger than me and it's real easy for things to turn into a competition. But my mom leads it in that direction by her little side comments. Another thing to be aware of is your nunrsing relationship with your ds. It changes a lot when you're pregnant. I'd make sure to not get pg till he's one. That way if your milk dwindles, he's at least one. My mom went down and my nipples were sore, but we got through it because two was actually my minimum requirement. I sometimes think if it had been switched and Mattie was first, she would have weaned, because she's not much of a comfort nurser. Emma lived on the boob. I do think it's great that they're so close though. So anyway, there are some of my thoughts. I didn't mean to turn it into a novel.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
JessJoy - great blog idea. I love everyone's blogs - Elsanne, Tanya, Amy and Juice- I prefer the wordpress version.

Whatever's going on, you can find an hour a day, he says. Hmmm.

Thanks for the wordpress advice. I wasn't sure where to go. I started a blogspot blog about my brother. I'm not exactly sure where it is anymore. I'll have to find it. But I wasn't really sure where I wanted to start it. It has to be easy.

Has your dh taken care of children? My dh says the same kind of thing. Some days I could find 2 hours. Some days I can't find 5 minutes. Oh well, such is life. And I'm really loving this little age with so much challenge. I'm not looking forward to the pre-teen and teen years. I remember the teenage years growing up with 3 girls in the house.







:


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Thanks for all the child spacing advice. JJoy, I definitely plan on waiting until DS is at least a year old ... the BFing relationship is definitely high on my priority list. If he is still nursing every hour like he is now (I think he's going through a growth spurt), there's no way I'll be ready at a year, but hopefully I'll know when the time is right.

JJoy, I'm not looking forward to the teen years either. I'm fairly confident in my baby and young child parenting abilities, but the rebellious teen years are not my forte. Hopefully DS and future children will be easy teens like DH and I both were.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fenwickmama* 
tanya, yes pls pm me re bb cheap! also cori, where in target? i gotta check!

It was just on a shelf near the registers...I never looked elsewhere in the store. Hope I can find it again!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
Question - the emergen-C we get here says specifically that you aren't supposed to have more than one per day. Is it different in the US?

One thing is that some versions of E-C have supplements in them. Maybe those have different recommendations? The kid version is really a multi-vitamin as well, so you wouldn't want that one more than once a day. Some of the ones here are "immune support", "joint support", etc. Or, like you said, it could just be the labeling.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
And, really everyone else! What are you all doing (if anything!







)

Uh....uh.....nothing. At least not until I get some sleep. The sad thing is that we have a nice gym here at work (FREE) with fitness classes and everything. I don't use it because it would mean another hour away from the kids. Plus I don't even have the hour as I do daycare pick up and drop off so I couldn't do it before they closed.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
Here is a link to our family photo session:
http://smilestore.picturepeople.com/...9-ab79519f043a
.

PERFECT! You are all lovely!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
join me - 15 months and still on the platform

















: So true, so true

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
Anyone else planning on getting preggo sometime in the next year? Any advice on child spacing from the BTDT mamas? Is about 24 months apart a good spacing (when considering BFing, co-sleeping, and behavior of a 2 yo with a newborn)?









Nope we're done! Well, in theory. Accidents will happen!







You don't want my advice. My first was also not much of a sleeper and it took me 4 years before I thought I could go through it again. I had an mc and then life got in the way and I was also scared to go through it again and well, here we are. My kids are 6.5 years apart. I'm saying this solely on my experience, with bf issues, a non-sleeping kid, etc - I couldn't imagine also dealing with a toddler and working as well. I am so glad they are so far apart. I







to those that have close spacing here. No freaking way!! I know my limitations!!







:







:

There are pros and cons to *every* spacing. Hopefully you'll figure out what will work best for you!!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
Anyone else planning on getting preggo sometime in the next year?









: No.

But I have two very different spacing experiences. There was 3 years, 4 months between ds and dd1. The spacing worked very well for ds's personality. By then it wasn't too much for him to handle. He had the typical first baby meltdown shortly after the novelty of a baby wore off. He nursed until 3 years, 1 month. I wouldn't trade that toddler nursing time for anything! My dd1 weaned at 18 months while pg with dd2. I feel really sad that we didn't have that long extended nursing time together. Dd2 was a surprise, and she was conceived just after dd1's first birthday. They are 22 months apart. It was easier with dd1 adjusting to the new baby in some respects because she was younger. However, because she was younger she couldn't verbalize it well. So she screamed. It was a harrowing week and a half! But she did adjust and our biggest problem is her not being aware that the baby has a personal space of her own. She thinks she has to talk to her nose-to-nose. She's also not aware of how she could hurt the baby whereas ds was old enough to understand that when his first sister was born.

I don't really have a preference for spacing. The timing for dd2 wasn't planned, but we did want to have a 3rd child. Just not so soon! I admit that I was so stressed and freaking out when that test said positive! I didn't know how I was going to handle it all! My baby had just turned a year old and although she had nine months to grow up some, all I could picture was a newborn and a very young toddler making me crazy!







: I got over it fairly soon, and of course dd2 is absolutely wonderful. I sometimes wonder what I was so worried about.


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

spacing of children




























:


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

I think Kelly deserves some sort of prize. You have two kids, 9 months apart, but you brought them home within what time span? Your life changed so much sooo fast! My hat is off to you.


----------



## kimya (Apr 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Morning everybody! Kimya that sounds awesome. Have you flown with Panda yet? At this age, I'd say no worries.

No, we haven't flown with her yet.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 

I love NYC!! Have fun. Are you nervous flying with Panda? Or are you, yourself nervous about flying? I used to love flying, complete with turbulance ... that is until a flight I was on took a huge drop sending crew members flying in to the air. Now I'm not as big a fan of turbulance.

I am nervous about flying. I hate flying. I am in the wrong career field to have plane-o-phobia! I am also a little nervous because I am not a skinny gal, by any means, and even without a baby sometimes it is hard for me to get comfortable in those tiny airplane seats.

I imagine her squashed between me and the seat in front of us!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 

Happy flying to you Kimya - did you see back there somewhere that I am loving your music and playing it loads? THANKS again.

Thanks! I missed that. I am glad you like it!


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
But she did adjust and our biggest problem is her not being aware that the baby has a personal space of her own. She thinks she has to talk to her nose-to-nose.

My girls do the same thing. It's like they don't understand that they don't need to talk to her nose to nose,that she can hear well and see well.







At first i kept telling them to back off but now, dd3 has started to grab their hair so they talk to her less close.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fenwickmama* 
spacing of children




























:


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
I think Kelly deserves some sort of prize. You have two kids, 9 months apart, but you brought them home within what time span? Your life changed so much sooo fast! My hat is off to you.









:


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fenwickmama* 
spacing of children




























:
































As for the talking nose to nose thing my dd does that and she is a pre-teen! She is generally quite 'in your face' though. And I think she's copying MIL who really should have some idea by now.


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
I think Kelly deserves some sort of prize. You have two kids, 9 months apart, but you brought them home within what time span? Your life changed so much sooo fast! My hat is off to you.

aw shucks! kev came home in april at 6 mos old & then seth born 3 mos 2 days later!! crazy!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Flying with a baby this age is a breeze. They can't crawl or walk and are content to be held most of the time. They also







to nurse. And usually still pass out as a result. Bring a sling and you'll be fine. Are you traveling alone or will you have help? It's been a while, but with ds we used to travel a lot to visit my mom in Albuquerque and my dad in Orlando. First grandbaby and all. Back then we only had to have one seat, but now it would take at least three for me and the kids to visit!


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Flying with a baby this age is a breeze. They can't crawl or walk and are content to be held most of the time.

Well that was my theory when we booked the flight to Morocco!! At this rate she'll be running down the aisle by then...

Wishing you a great and successful trip, Kimya! Maybe having Panda to think about will distract you from your own nervousness about flying.

Yes, Kelly, that is crazy. That is just amazing. You are wonderwoman.

OK, tell me to go to bed someone and get an early night. Dh is away, both dds in the bed, it's so sweet. We had a good dancing session to the Chili Peppers this evening and now they're crashed out.


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

I hear you on the mobility thing. Mattie is crawling on her feet. It's way cute. Her booty stuck up in the air like that. She also pulled herself to somewhat of a stand on my leg yesterday. Ugh! Emma was pulling up on the couch at about 6 1/2 months. She took her first steps at 8 1/2 months and was fully walking all over the place at 9 1/2 months. I'm hoping I'm not in for that this time around, but Mattie is quite curious and ready to go. She's been acting weird the past few days and I'm a little concerned about her. I'm hoping she's just working on her teeth. I'm worried she isn't nursing enough. She's such a busybody and not at all the booby baby Emma was. Emma practically lived on the booby and probably still would if I let her. She hasnn't been napping well or sleeping well in the evening like she used to. Today my aunt is out of the house and she has been napping for 45 mintues and couting. The past couple weeks she has only been sleeping in her bed for about 5 minutes at a time. I wonder if the quiet is a rerquirement for her. My aunt is far from quiet and with my cousin here, quiet is nearly non-existant. Then throw in a 2-year-old for good measure. I have the white noise CD from Kim, but I have no CD player for the room to play it. Maybe I should ask dh if he spare a little of his OT momney to get something. Anybody know where I can get a CD player super cheap?


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimya* 
Hello at 5:35am. I officially have a super distractable baby, so no more NAKing!

My babe is like that too. These silly little people!!! Have so much fun Kimya!! I'm sure the flight will be just fine. Make sure you ask to preboard when you get there, it makes it SO much easier! Then you and Panda can get settled before everyone and their dogs get on the plane.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *writermommy* 
It keeps me centered and I feel very calm after I practice. Finding more time to exercise is definitely a New Year's resolution. I want to join the gym, but I think Logan is still too little to stay in the babysitting room. Maybe in a few months.

See, I feel the same way. I belonged to a gym after seth was born, and until I was about 7 mo. pregnant with Amelia. But, we can't afford it anymore, otherwise that is what I'd be doing. I may just go to the mall and walk with the old people!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Finally got cold here, too. A sprinkle of snow last night. Not as much as I'd like to see, but I LOVE snow. Hate wind, though.

Well, I'm already rambling! I'll drop back in when I catch the Coherent Thought Train.

You can come visit me anytime and get all the snow you want! I am SICK of the snow man. I just want spring already!

I love the Coherent Thought Train...I've been waiting for that one for a long time....









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
I was thinking last night about 2007 and realizing that I will probably be PG again before year end.







(If I go by my timeline of having baby #2 by the time I'm 30.) While I think I'll be ready, the whole idea is a bit nervewracking! Anyone else planning on getting preggo sometime in the next year? Any advice on child spacing from the BTDT mamas? Is about 24 months apart a good spacing (when considering BFing, co-sleeping, and behavior of a 2 yo with a newborn)?

I've had 3 in 3.5 years. I'm pooped. I got pregnant with Seth one month after Emma died. They are 18 months apart. Then, Seth and Amelia are 2 yrs. 2 weeks apart. I like that spacing. He is WAY in her face all the time and it drives me batty. But, it's a good space for us. I told dh that I would consider getting pregnant again, but no sooner than next winter. I just need a little more time for my body to recover from all the babies that it has had recently. I think that whatever you decide is best for your family will be best though









Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
Uh....uh.....nothing. At least not until I get some sleep. The sad thing is that we have a nice gym here at work (FREE) with fitness classes and everything. I don't use it because it would mean another hour away from the kids. Plus I don't even have the hour as I do daycare pick up and drop off so I couldn't do it before they closed.

That makes it near impossible then huh? How are Mom's supposed to get in shape?!?! I just don't understand this.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
I think Kelly deserves some sort of prize. You have two kids, 9 months apart, but you brought them home within what time span? Your life changed so much sooo fast! My hat is off to you.









: I was thinking that too. I remember when Kevin came home, I was just amazed. I couldn't imagine having a newborn and a 9 month old! And, not just any 9 month old, but one that had just come into my family 3 months earlier! Kelly, you really are amazing, you know that?!?!


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
My favorite shot of Seth was with his mouth wide open, but I didn't like my double chin!

I didn't notice such a thing. I thought you looked lovely.


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

I'm afraid to attempt to lose weight. I'm famished nearly all the time now. I can hardly remember what's like to be satisfied. And even if I am satisfied, it doesn't last long. I've had more than one family member comment on my eating. I might think I was overdoing it, but I'm almost 10 pounds under my pre-pregnancy weight and I'm not increasing. I'm still about 60 or so pounds overweight, but I don't wanna try losing it just yet. well, i'd like to but I'm afraid of an increasing appetite. I'm also a little afraid of losign my milk.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi guys!







:
Didja miss me?

I am here off n on while in albaquirky, nuevo mexico. It's snowy and my babe sleeps peacefully in my SIL's arms...

I had no problem dropping her, both hers, off at the Y (gym) daycare today. I am still bad-ass-whuppin exercise mama and still holding tight at 185 pounds after exercising my arse (not-)off for oh, what, six months now? My body's jaw is set and it is closed-fistedly insisting I not lose weight.







whatevah. 135 is, was my norm. *sigh*


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

You know who I miss? Elsanne.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 







: I was thinking that too. I remember when Kevin came home, I was just amazed. I couldn't imagine having a newborn and a 9 month old! And, not just any 9 month old, but one that had just come into my family 3 months earlier! Kelly, you really are amazing, you know that?!?!

And THEN she moved on top of all that. Talk about turning your world upside down.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
I'm afraid to attempt to lose weight. I'm famished nearly all the time now. I can hardly remember what's like to be satisfied. And even if I am satisfied, it doesn't last long. I've had more than one family member comment on my eating. I might think I was overdoing it, but I'm almost 10 pounds under my pre-pregnancy weight and I'm not increasing. I'm still about 60 or so pounds overweight, but I don't wanna try losing it just yet. well, i'd like to but I'm afraid of an increasing appetite. I'm also a little afraid of losign my milk.

Honestly, then, I'd say DON'T worry about losing weight right now. Right now you're not just feeding yourself. I am also starving all the time, and eating tons, and not gaining. I've got a 25-lb baby to feed! And Mattie might not be quite as big but she sounds much more active. And you're not in a comfortable living situation right now - I wouldn't add the stress of trying to lose weight. You can pay attention to what you're eating, eat healthfully for yourself and your baby, and get some exercise because that will make you feel better, but I wouldn't worry about the weight right now.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Hi guys!







:
Didja miss me?

Nah. Oh, wait, I mean YEAH! WHEN ARE YOU GOING BACK TO MEXICO? (Because you know, that's a lot closer to Ohio. And I see you so much more frequently.)


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

nak

laura, those are beautiful photos! i think you look great in all of them. seth is totally hamming it up for the camera!

i just got home from my first real outing to school. (i had a seminar to attend.) dh took the day off to stay with ds. i was physically gone for about 3.5 hours. i was very nervous beforehand, but it actually felt really ok. that is, until i was on my way home -- then the streetcar couldn't move fast enough for my liking.









ds neither ate nor slept while i was gone, but apparently it was mostly fine. he and dh went to the park, read books, played with toys, etc. only the last half hour or so was a little difficult. i came home to find dh bouncing on the birth ball, holding ds with a finger in his mouth, and now it's













































re: exercise, there are parent and baby exercise classes everywhere here -- strength training, salsa with your baby, yoga, swimming, you name it. some private (and therefore $$$) but a lot available through the city's parks and rec program (much less $).* so we have taken advantage of some of those. dh is talking about taking a salsa babies class while he's on leave. i also have a dvd of exercises to do with baby in a carrier. i gained some weight over the holidays (my dad stocked up on chocolate-covered almonds and we all pigged out!) but it's coming back off now.

*seriously, if anyone is ever considering moving, toronto is such a great place to have a baby. so many options, so much support, so many groups, etc. i had no idea until i had a baby, but i am just floored by how many people want to help us breastfeed, parent mindfully and with knowledge, stay/get in shape, etc. it's amazing.


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
I didn't notice such a thing. I thought you looked lovely.









: awww shucks, thanks!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fenwickmama* 
spacing of children




























:

I think your spacing is a little over the top for me. How are you keeping your sanity?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
I think Kelly deserves some sort of prize. You have two kids, 9 months apart, but you brought them home within what time span? Your life changed so much sooo fast! My hat is off to you.









:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
I've had 3 in 3.5 years. I'm pooped. I got pregnant with Seth one month after Emma died. They are 18 months apart. Then, Seth and Amelia are 2 yrs. 2 weeks apart. I like that spacing. He is WAY in her face all the time and it drives me batty. But, it's a good space for us. I told dh that I would consider getting pregnant again, but no sooner than next winter. I just need a little more time for my body to recover from all the babies that it has had recently. I think that whatever you decide is best for your family will be best though









That makes it near impossible then huh? How are Mom's supposed to get in shape?!?! I just don't understand this.

3 babes in 3.5 years would make anyone pooped! I think that may be one reason why getting in shape is a bit difficult! After one I'm having trouble.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
laura, those are beautiful photos! i think you look great in all of them. seth is totally hamming it up for the camera!

He's quite the little ham! That day especially. Why won't he smile like that for me when I take pics?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
i just got home from my first real outing to school. (i had a seminar to attend.) dh took the day off to stay with ds. i was physically gone for about 3.5 hours. i was very nervous beforehand, but it actually felt really ok. that is, until i was on my way home -- then the streetcar couldn't move fast enough for my liking.









ds neither ate nor slept while i was gone, but apparently it was mostly fine. he and dh went to the park, read books, played with toys, etc. only the last half hour or so was a little difficult. i came home to find dh bouncing on the birth ball, holding ds with a finger in his mouth, and now it's












































Great to hear that your DS did so well while you were gone. Did you pump for your being away? Or are you supplementing? How long does your DH get for paternity leave?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
seriously, if anyone is ever considering moving, toronto is such a great place to have a baby. so many options, so much support, so many groups, etc. i had no idea until i had a baby, but i am just floored by how many people want to help us breastfeed, parent mindfully and with knowledge, stay/get in shape, etc. it's amazing.

I was in Toronto for a long weekend my senior year of high school (I can't believe that was 10 years ago!) and absolutely loved it! If I ever moved to Canada, that would definitely be at the top of my list.

Funny story:
I walked in to Target today with Seth in the Ergo with a brown monkey eared hat on (it's really cute, a christmas gift from my brother) when an employee stoped me and said, "excuse me, you aren't allowed to have pets in the store." When I turned around and said, "oh, that's a baby, not a dog ... I'm so sorry, please go on!" She was so embarassed when she realized my "dog" was a baby! It gave me a good laugh.


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
Yes, Kelly, that is crazy. That is just amazing. You are wonderwoman.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 







: I was thinking that too. I remember when Kevin came home, I was just amazed. I couldn't imagine having a newborn and a 9 month old! And, not just any 9 month old, but one that had just come into my family 3 months earlier! Kelly, you really are amazing, you know that?!?!




Miss Juice said:


> And THEN she moved on top of all that. Talk about turning your world upside down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
I love the Coherent Thought Train...I've been waiting for that one for a long time....









I think that train jumped the track a looonnggg time ago.









Elsanne, nice of you to drop in! Say hello to my mom and sister for me. We're supposed to attempt a roadtrip there sometime this summer. The thought of a 12 hour drive with three children just makes me cringe. But Grandma will make it easy while we visit.

Laura, that's a cute story. No pets!









I'll check back in with you all later. Dh just got home, plus I need to post a question in TAO. I need to access the wealth of knowledge over there.


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
I need to post a question in TAO. I need to access the wealth of knowledge over there.

link to post please...


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
i was physically gone for about 3.5 hours. i was very nervous beforehand, but it actually felt really ok. that is, until i was on my way home -- then the streetcar couldn't move fast enough for my liking.









Going home is THE WORST!!! I can hear my child screaming in my head. It doesn't matter what he's actually doing, I can hear him screaming in my head. Ugh.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Elsanne, nice of you to drop in! Say hello to my mom and sister for me.

Also say HI to my dad. You'll know him of you see him - he'll be the naked guy on a cell phone with an umbrella in the desert. I wish I was kidding.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Maria - glad all went well today! I know exactly what you mean about trying to get home!!!

Kelly - Add me to the list of those that







to you! You are amazing! I know I couldn't do it!

Laura - I'm cracking up about the pets story - that is one for the baby book for sure!

Elsanne - we miss you!

Kimya - I hate flying too. I first flew with ds1 when he was 4 months. I had a free upgrade to first class (I used to fly each week for work - which if you knew me IRL would make you laugh because I panic when flying and hate it with a passion - I had a bazillion miles). First class was awesome - my butt needs the extra room as well! I got the EVIL EYE from my fellow passengers who were not happy to have a babe in 1st class. Well I was actually fairly stressed about it. I ended up keeping him in the Baby Bjorn (what I had at the time) and as soon as the plane pressurized he passed out and slept the entire flight. Everyone gushed about how "great" he was at the end. Whatever you do, keep her attached to you in a sling or in a car seat. Flying every week really made me petrified of turbulence and/or jet wash- I saw babies fly out of their mothers's laps more than once. After that, I always bought a seat for the babe (used my miles actually) because I was so paranoid - I think having babe in a wrap or sling if you don't have a seat would at least keep her contained if it gets bumpy.


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
join me - 15 months and still on the platform



















Actually I am waiting there with you.

*checks watch impatiently*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
Here is a link to our family photo session:
http://smilestore.picturepeople.com/...9-ab79519f043a
I think that will allow all of you to see it. We ended up getting the last one, DS has his tongue sticking out in an oh so cute sort of way.

Beautiful photos! Your little guy is such a cutie!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
I was thinking last night about 2007 and realizing that I will probably be PG again before year end.







(If I go by my timeline of having baby #2 by the time I'm 30.) While I think I'll be ready, the whole idea is a bit nervewracking! Anyone else planning on getting preggo sometime in the next year? Any advice on child spacing from the BTDT mamas? Is about 24 months apart a good spacing (when considering BFing, co-sleeping, and behavior of a 2 yo with a newborn)?

In a word, NO, not planning to be pg anytime soon









On a serious note I think with child spacing the biggest factor is the personality of your individual kid(s). Any earlier with my DD1 and she would have been a wreck. She was a complete attention hog, and very much an only child. She surprised me with how well she did with DD2 (though honestly with the level of violence she inflicts on the cats I'm scared to get rid of them lest she turn that negative energy on her sister







). Anyway. I'd say it's the personality of the baby too, but there's no way to know that... I'm thanking my lucky stars that we got an easy-going second child (I was DUE!







)

Also seconding the don't get pg until baby #1 is at least a year... but you knew that already









Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Hi guys!







:
Didja miss me?

I am here off n on while in albaquirky, nuevo mexico. It's snowy and my babe sleeps peacefully in my SIL's arms...

Actually yes, I missed you also







How ARE you?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
re: exercise, there are parent and baby exercise classes everywhere here -- strength training, salsa with your baby, yoga, swimming, you name it. some private (and therefore $$$) but a lot available through the city's parks and rec program (much less $).* so we have taken advantage of some of those. dh is talking about taking a salsa babies class while he's on leave. i also have a dvd of exercises to do with baby in a carrier. i gained some weight over the holidays (my dad stocked up on chocolate-covered almonds and we all pigged out!) but it's coming back off now.

*seriously, if anyone is ever considering moving, toronto is such a great place to have a baby. so many options, so much support, so many groups, etc. i had no idea until i had a baby, but i am just floored by how many people want to help us breastfeed, parent mindfully and with knowledge, stay/get in shape, etc. it's amazing.

Toronto sounds awesome. I visited my uncle up there and had a blast, but the maternity leave policy alone makes me really want to move to Canada.

Re: workouts while we're on the topic. I am going to the gym 3x a week (the 3 days I'm in the office). I am not adding an hour to my work schedule







: Actually I am already putting in an hour more than I need to because leaving at 3 would be more on the radar than leaving closer to 4, kwim? So to burn my extra time I visit our on site gym, which is very nice and has free classes. Yoga on Fridays, 35 min of cardio and 20 min of weight lifting on Tue and Thu. I just started but I already feel better. It's not a chore to me if I go at work. At home is a different story. We have an elliptical machine which my company paid for (they are very serious about fitness and offer reimbursements for fitness equipment in your house) but I can't get around to it unless both girls are sleeping. Today it wasn't in the cards. Last week we had a person coming to fix the tub at nap time. The week before it was playdate time. And so on. Anyway, I am trying to squeeze in at least one more workout per week at home.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Also say HI to my dad. You'll know him of you see him - he'll be the naked guy on a cell phone with an umbrella in the desert. I wish I was kidding.

Really? I'm trying to picture this. Really?


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

Kimya: My 12yo son has taken your CDs and disappeared







He really loves the music - thought you'd like to know!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
Really? I'm trying to picture this. Really?

Really really. I can't share it here, though.


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
Great to hear that your DS did so well while you were gone. Did you pump for your being away? Or are you supplementing? How long does your DH get for paternity leave?

Yes, I pumped. One. Measly. Ounce. At. A. Time. Ugh. I am not a good pumper. Thank goodness I don't need to be physically away very often, because apparently, I can get at most 3 oz a day.

I may actually rent a hospital pump for a week or two just to build up more of a freezer stash.

Then again, we started DS on solids tonight (avocado) and wow, was he all over it.







We're talking grabbing the spoon out of my hand and shoving it halfway down his throat! Good grief. I knew he was ready and we were just being lazy in not starting yet but WOW. So we may be fine with my piddly little pumping output, because as I need to be away for longer periods, he will be able to take more solids. We'll see. I would really prefer he not wean until he's 2, so I am cautious about diving into solids.

DH is taking 4 months leave, but that doesn't start until next month. Today was a vacation day for him.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Going home is THE WORST!!! I can hear my child screaming in my head. It doesn't matter what he's actually doing, I can hear him screaming in my head. Ugh.

Yes, that was exactly it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
Kelly - Add me to the list of those that







to you! You are amazing! I know I couldn't do it!









:

kimya, I liked this article on flying with babies. We used much of her advice when we flew with DS over Christmas.

Wow, this took me over 2 hours to write.







: I'm going to post now although I'm sure I have missed a bunch of stuff in the intervening time.


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

Mattie threw up about ann hour annd a half ago. Not spit up, but actually threw up-lots. She is not running a fever or showing any signsof anynthing. She has actually been quite happy since. She is now chugging at the boob. I hope she doesn't t hrow up again. Her eyes got all b ig and scaed and watery. I hope she isn't getting that flu we've al just g otten over. Is that popssible?It's been over a week ago.


----------



## kimya (Apr 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 
Kimya: My 12yo son has taken your CDs and disappeared







He really loves the music - thought you'd like to know!

That is soooo cool! I am actually going to make a cd soon that is just me playing guitar and singing some of my songs on my albums. (I have 5 solo albums) And then having kids back me up. I am going to try to keep it limited to songs without "bad words" so kids with parents who aren't into that can get the album too. There are a surprising amount of young kids who like my songs, even though I am sure much of the lyrics go over their heads!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 

kimya, I liked this article on flying with babies. We used much of her advice when we flew with DS over Christmas.

Oh, thank you! We are taking this flight. Then returning to New York in February for a tour starting in Syracuse ending in Philadelphia. Then in May we are flying to Europe for a 2 month adventure. I can use lots of tips!

Thanks everyone for all the flying advice!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
Mattie threw up about ann hour annd a half ago. Not spit up, but actually threw up-lots. She is not running a fever or showing any signsof anynthing. She has actually been quite happy since. She is now chugging at the boob. I hope she doesn't t hrow up again. Her eyes got all b ig and scaed and watery. I hope she isn't getting that flu we've al just g otten over. Is that popssible?It's been over a week ago.

When Panda was sick she seemed to feel better after vomiting. I guess it feels good to get the slime out. She was swallowing a bunch of mucous. I hope Mattie doesn't get the flu. Maybe she had some excess swallowed saliva from teething that made her vomit?

Guess what is happening here today....STANDING!!!

Well, only when she is leaning back against something, but really good posture and balance. I think she might be one of those kids that skips crawling.

Here is a picture...

http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g1...panda008-6.jpg


----------



## writermommy (Jan 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
Mattie threw up about ann hour annd a half ago. Not spit up, but actually threw up-lots. She is not running a fever or showing any signsof anynthing. She has actually been quite happy since. She is now chugging at the boob. I hope she doesn't t hrow up again. Her eyes got all b ig and scaed and watery. I hope she isn't getting that flu we've al just g otten over. Is that popssible?It's been over a week ago.

Poor baby! My dh and 6 year old dd had that just after Christmas. Logan didn't throw up, but he got the fever and diarrhea part of it.







: I was nursing him all the time to prevent dehyrdration issues. I HATE it when they are sick.







to you and Mattie.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

JessJoy - re your question about a CD player - would it not be cheaper to get a set of speakers for the computer? I only use the computer for playing regular CDs now. Hope your little one feels better now, 'better out than in' as they say... and I agree with Juice re losing weight, maybe now is not the time...

Juice - I am so intrigued!!

No pets







dd has a great reindeer suit...

Kimya, great pic - reminded me of my dd a lot... I must try and pin dh and his camera down and post some pics...


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Maria, wrt pumping - Have you tried pumping first thing in the morning? I usually wake up with a pretty full breast on whatever side he didn't nurse on last. (coffee kicking in slowly here, coherence not at its highest, sorry) You could even try nursing only on one side during the night, and pumping the other side in the morning. I find pumping to be a tedious chore, and it's much more unpleasant when it isn't productive.

JJoy, I think a small cd player can be found for less than $20 at target. I don't think you can find speakers for the computer for less, but I could be wrong...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
Juice - I am so intrigued!!

Isn't it just like me to post something like that and then not follow up? I've mulled it over and I can share enough to demystify it. My dad has a history of... instability, for lack of a better word. Personally, I think he might be bipolar. Once in a while his perspective gets a little altered. The last time this happened (that I know of) he called me and told me that he was "somewhere near Phoenix" and that he had taken a vow of nudity until sundown, but that he was wearing sunglasses and flipflops, and that his cell phone wouldn't work in the shade. I expressed concern that he might get sunburned in uncomfortable places, so he found an umbrella in his car while we were talking. So I had this fantastic mental image of a naked man with an umbrella talking on a cell phone by the side of the road in the desert. Of course, it's better if you call it a parasol, and I imagine that it was rainbow colored.

So there you have it. He did eventually put his clothes on and make it home.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Knew I would forget something. Kimya, WOW on the standing and that baby of yours is sooooooo cute!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

PANDA, is indeed a developmental rock star, she'll be walking in the 9th month! enjoy immobility while it lasts.

Just bonin' up on my juice-kus in the few moments of internept that I have. I have been able to get out dancing THREE TIMES in this week of visit, can I tell you how awesome it is? Working out at the gym by day, dancing by night, oh YES!
I went to a milonga (tango) one night and then bellydance class two other nights. Then out for a BEER afterward! A nice oatmeal stout! Can't get that in Mexico.


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

WEll, Mattie only threw up the one time. There was a bit of yellow in it, so I'm suspecting it is mucus/teething related. My BIL brought the flu with him from Michigan when they came on Christmas day. My nephew had it at week's end. Mattie had it the day before NYE, I suspect. She was warm and had diarrhea. I didn't check her temp. I only check if she seems really hot and uncomfy. She was acting normal just more tired. Then Emma on New Year's Day and my cousin. then me and my sis back in Michigan who is pregnant. Then my aunt. So I had figured everybody was covered. Dh escaped it. I prayed hard for that. We needed him to not miss any more work. THere were rain days and holidays and all that. So short story longI think we're okay nonw.
I can't put speakers on the computer because I can't leave it run unattended. It's a dell laptop and the cooling unit has gone out. So I have to turn it on and use it a while and then turn it off. My mom said she found one in her closet that I could have. She should be bringing it today. Alright I guess I better get back to cleaning around here.


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

Elsanne-have you ever done any bellydancing videos or just the real thing? I've been wanting to learn for a long time, but I'd have to get a video.


----------



## kimya (Apr 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
Kimya, great pic - reminded me of my dd a lot... I must try and pin dh and his camera down and post some pics...

Yeah! I love seeing pictures!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 

Isn't it just like me to post something like that and then not follow up? I've mulled it over and I can share enough to demystify it. My dad has a history of... instability, for lack of a better word. Personally, I think he might be bipolar. Once in a while his perspective gets a little altered. The last time this happened (that I know of) he called me and told me that he was "somewhere near Phoenix" and that he had taken a vow of nudity until sundown, but that he was wearing sunglasses and flipflops, and that his cell phone wouldn't work in the shade. I expressed concern that he might get sunburned in uncomfortable places, so he found an umbrella in his car while we were talking. So I had this fantastic mental image of a naked man with an umbrella talking on a cell phone by the side of the road in the desert. Of course, it's better if you call it a parasol, and I imagine that it was rainbow colored.

So there you have it. He did eventually put his clothes on and make it home.

That is an AMAZING story. There is a lot of "instability" in my family but none so "fun".









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Knew I would forget something. Kimya, WOW on the standing and that baby of yours is sooooooo cute!

Thanks! She was sooooo excited about it, I got a lot of smiley pictures- and one of her falling over into DH's hands! I hope she's not walking at 7 months though!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Jessjoy--I have done a few videos, specifically kajira djoumahna's tribal videos, fat chance belly dance series (classic!) and veena and neena, the bellydance barbies (blech). Also rachel brice's yoga/bellydance combo.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimya* 
Guess what is happening here today....STANDING!!!

Can I just say









Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimya* 
That is an AMAZING story. There is a lot of "instability" in my family but none so "fun".

















:

Seems like I had something to say when I came here, but after I read all the posts and replied it seems I've forgotten. Just where is that train?


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

JJoy, glad to hear the puking seems to have stopped.







: for you that it stays that way.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Maria, wrt pumping - Have you tried pumping first thing in the morning?

(insert suspicious tone) Wouldn't that require waking up before the baby wakes? I might be too lazy for that approach.









Seriously, I need both hands to pump, so I'm not sure how I would do that unless DS were sleeping (hah!) or with DH (= me getting up at 6 a.m. = not. happening.)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
I find pumping to be a tedious chore, and it's much more unpleasant when it isn't productive.

Yep.


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Maria, I hope you can find a way for pumping to be more productive. Maybe nurse off one side for several sessions, then pump ... it would be like first thing in the morning, but you wouldn't have to get up so early!

JJuice, I think every family has a "naked in the desert with an umbrella and cell phone" guy! Mine is my brother.

Elsanne, Great to hear you are having such a fabulous time on your vacation. I have taken a couple belly dancing classes, one at the end of my PGcy ... I wasn't the most attractive belly dancer at that point, but I sure did get a good workout.

Kimya, Wow standing! I like my little babe's lack of mobility.









JJoy, I'm glad to hear that the stomach bug has left your house ... that sounds pretty crummy.

I am feeling very industrious today. I cooked up 4 lbs. of dried beans to freeze for use in future meals, I made a stew complete with leftover pot roast and canned tomatoes from my MIL's garden (that will be for dinner tonight and then there's about 8 servings in individual sized containers to freeze for future meals when I get lazy), I cooked up 3 lbs. of ground beef to use in future meals, and I also made about 3 jars worth of spaghetti sauce to freeze and use later (also made out of MIL's tomatoes). I'm also cooking up a chicken so that I can make chicken stock and freeze the cooked meat for future meals. I also plan on making hummus, out of beans that I cooked on a previous industrious day! Oh, I also did a load of diapers. Now I need to clean the kitchen (it's a complete wreck now!) and take a shower ... almost 2:30PM and I stink! Can I go to bed yet?


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
:Re: workouts while we're on the topic. I am going to the gym 3x a week (the 3 days I'm in the office). I am not adding an hour to my work schedule







:

Most people do that here (don't add the extra time) but I'm already leaving to go pump 3x so I don't feel comfy with it at this point. I can't keep up with my work as it is!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
Yes, I pumped. One. Measly. Ounce. At. A. Time. Ugh. I am not a good pumper. Thank goodness I don't need to be physically away very often, because apparently, I can get at most 3 oz a day.

When I read that, it makes me immediately think you are not having a letdown. Some women do have trouble responding to a pump. I would suggest doing a throrough breast massage - even do the chest and under armpits - and give that a try. It can stimulate things and make it more productive. Hope it gets better!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimya* 
Guess what is happening here today....STANDING!!!









She defintiely looks quite proud of herself!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
My dad has a history of... instability, for lack of a better word. .

Now that was a very interesting visual!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 

I am feeling very industrious today.

Wowza! Come to my house. Please????


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
Wowza! Come to my house. Please????

Sure, right after I shower, eat lunch, and brush my teeth ... If I get a lot done around the house, I let myself go to waste!


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

any knitters here - check out the yarn harlots blog for today!! unbelievable!!

http://www.yarnharlot.ca/blog/archiv...n_muggles.html


----------



## kimya (Apr 3, 2006)

Sarah! I just got your card! Thank you!!!!!


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimya* 
Sarah! I just got your card! Thank you!!!!!









I did too - thank you!







Love the pic!


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
When I read that, it makes me immediately think you are not having a letdown. Some women do have trouble responding to a pump. I would suggest doing a throrough breast massage - even do the chest and under armpits - and give that a try. It can stimulate things and make it more productive. Hope it gets better!

Is it possible that I'm not having a letdown when I am getting some milk? I didn't even think that was a possibility. Strangely, I will often start out, and get some nice spraying, and then it just stops, especially if I look down to see how it's going. I think I may have shy nipples.









I have been massaging (I do the same thing when DS is fussy at the breast) and it seems to help, as does taking the pump off and repositioning.

I clearly have plenty of milk -- DS was close to 20 lbs at his last appt -- it's just the pumping thing that is an issue. I am using cheap pumps (a free Medela minielectric from my cousin, and a purchased Avent hand pump.) I suspect I would have an easier time with a PIS, but since I'm not working full time, it's tough to justify the expense. I responded very well to the rental hospital pump, which is why I'm considering renting one again for 10 days or so (covering two weekends) so I can pump a bunch and build up a freezer stash.

Laura, wow!







After you're done at Cori's, come on up to TO! We'll show you an even better time than when you were in high school.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Sabbath, I don't knit but I read the blog and that is just unbelievable!

Laura, you've been more productive than I ever have







!

Mmm. Beans. Beans and cornbread. Mmmm. I make a lot of beans and freeze them, too. My family loves bean burritos, I use them in chili. Did I mention beans and cornbread? I didn't eat that growing up, but dh did and i've grown to love it.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
Is it possible that I'm not having a letdown when I am getting some milk? I didn't even think that was a possibility. Strangely, I will often start out, and get some nice spraying, and then it just stops, especially if I look down to see how it's going. I think I may have shy nipples.









Yes it is possible. The LCs over on pumpmoms always said if you were getting an ounce or less you probably weren't having a good letdown.

I was even having that problem with a PIS for a while. My ds is also around 20lbs so I know I don't have a supply issue either. It could be the pump - I'm surprised though because I usually hear very good things about the Isis. It might be worth renting the pump - if anything, it would help you relax and then you might get more next time you pump with the Isis!

Definitely don't want to watch when you're doing it. LOL about shy nipples! I usually try to read so that I am completely distracted.

I also hand express after pumping and can often get another ounce...


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
Sure, right after I shower, eat lunch, and brush my teeth ... If I get a lot done around the house, I let myself go to waste!









Oh come on, you actually want to take care of *yourself*?


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SabbathD* 
any knitters here - check out the yarn harlots blog for today!! unbelievable!!

http://www.yarnharlot.ca/blog/archiv...n_muggles.html


wow. I love the harlot - did you read the "dear daughters" post? hysterical.

I think I'll vent a second, too:

Omflippinggoddess, this baby can fight sleep like his life depends on it. I walk, hold, nurse, rock, repeat rinse repeat, and still
he
wiggggles. ARGGGHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
Most people do that here (don't add the extra time) but I'm already leaving to go pump 3x so I don't feel comfy with it at this point. I can't keep up with my work as it is!

You know, I bring my laptop with me when I pump. I remote desktop to my PC and continue what I was working on. The building is set up for wireless so it works out really well. One of the PMs calls what I do "multitasking"









Sometimes I feel guilty. I'm barely holding it together to be honest - flying out the door in the morning, trying to cram all my work into a few piddly hours, pumping, going to the gym, then flying out the door again to get my kids. I'm putting in the bare minimum in terms of office hours. But I do work quite a bit after the kiddos are in bed. And I get done what I'm supposed to, so no one should have anything to say. Still, it's rough and everything feels rushed.

On a semi-related topic (in my derailed thought train), have y'all heard of the Roomba? That thing that trolls around and vacuums your house when you're not around? Well apparently they are working on a version of that machine that MOPS your floors. Can I just say, HOW FREAKIN SWEET. I would totally buy that.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Isn't it just like me to post something like that and then not follow up? I've mulled it over and I can share enough to demystify it. My dad has a history of... instability, for lack of a better word. Personally, I think he might be bipolar. Once in a while his perspective gets a little altered. The last time this happened (that I know of) he called me and told me that he was "somewhere near Phoenix" and that he had taken a vow of nudity until sundown, but that he was wearing sunglasses and flipflops, and that his cell phone wouldn't work in the shade. I expressed concern that he might get sunburned in uncomfortable places, so he found an umbrella in his car while we were talking. So I had this fantastic mental image of a naked man with an umbrella talking on a cell phone by the side of the road in the desert. Of course, it's better if you call it a parasol, and I imagine that it was rainbow colored.

So there you have it. He did eventually put his clothes on and make it home.

That was quite a story JJuice









Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimya* 
Guess what is happening here today....STANDING!!!

Well, only when she is leaning back against something, but really good posture and balance. I think she might be one of those kids that skips crawling.

Here is a picture...

http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g1...panda008-6.jpg

Wow! Rachel can stand when leaning against our leap frog table but she gets easily distracted and falls over. That looks like some real freakin standing!!!!

Ok, so I think I need to discover for myself what all the ruckus is about with your CD. Where do I buy a copy?


----------



## writermommy (Jan 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
Sometimes I feel guilty. I'm barely holding it together to be honest - flying out the door in the morning, trying to cram all my work into a few piddly hours, pumping, going to the gym, then flying out the door again to get my kids. I'm putting in the bare minimum in terms of office hours. But I do work quite a bit after the kiddos are in bed. And I get done what I'm supposed to, so no one should have anything to say. Still, it's rough and everything feels rushed.

On a semi-related topic (in my derailed thought train), have y'all heard of the Roomba? That thing that trolls around and vacuums your house when you're not around? Well apparently they are working on a version of that machine that MOPS your floors. Can I just say, HOW FREAKIN SWEET. I would totally buy that.










I know how you feel. I work from home and it's exhausting. I end up working late into the night, or wee hours of the morning, depending on how you look at it. During the day, it's so hard to get anything done. When I'm working, I feel like I should be playing with the kids. When I'm playing, I know I should be working. There aren't enough hours in the day.







:

Oh and I WANT that mopping Roomba. I would so buy that. With my four year old dd, the mopping is a near constant chore.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

My baby slept over six hours last night.

But I didn't. Someone tell dd1 that she is not supposed to wake as often as a newborn throughout the night. The 2 yo is not supposed to out-wake the infant.

I think she has a mild case of night terrors. She seems to be dreaming. I know she's teething two year molars. I think the molar discomfort is waking her during her REM sleep making her cry out. I thought at first that I had slept through an entire feeding with the baby, but she was in the same spot when she finally woke at 5:45am.

She's also coming down with a cold. She was sniffly this morning and has had a random cough all day. I think I just heard her cough over the monitor. I pray pray pray it's not RSV. Please let it be minor







:


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Oh, wise and wonderful mamas of the greatest DDC to ever exist!

Please add any thoughts you might have on this topic:

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...00#post6993500


----------



## kimya (Apr 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
Wow! Rachel can stand when leaning against our leap frog table but she gets easily distracted and falls over. That looks like some real freakin standing!!!!

Ok, so I think I need to discover for myself what all the ruckus is about with your CD. Where do I buy a copy?









Well Panda is leaning back against the couch cushions, and she can't pull up, we stand her up. She can stay up a few minutes though and she loves it.

As for the cd...PM me your address.


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

We had some more thtrowing up tonight. I was babysitting my bro's kids over therer.Luckily, I was doing laundrry so I has sometrhing to wear. I seriously didn't know her belly was that big and could ho;d thtat much. Almost24 hours w ith nothing and then allo of a suden we'rrew both covered. I did feel a sharpness under a bump on her gum. I hope I see a tooth tomorrow. I also hope future teeth aer easier on her. My poor babe is nott herself. And on top of everything she has a flamingred bum. And she's noteven com;plaining!
Juicy~could please come adjust my sweet girl? She needs it.

Sorry for typos, I'm using my l eft hand.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Oh Juice, what a story!

I'm feeling pretty sad here. I found out last night that my friend Michelle (of 20 years) in the UK has cancer. She had a hysterectomy the day before yesterday, they took her appendix out as well. That sounds bad. She's been having weird symptoms for years, and not taking any notice, and I've been wanting to push her to push her dr...kicking myself now that I didn't do this forcefully enough. She has a boy of 8 and a dear dh whose Mum is dying of luekemia. She's only 37 for heaven's sake. There's only one word I want to say and I can't say it on here.

I'm asking for those of you who pray to include her and her family in your prayers...

Still can't believe it.


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

JJoy,









sarenka,


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

And Juice,







:


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
Can I just say, HOW FREAKIN SWEET. I would totally buy that.









That was our xmas gift to ourselves, from everyone. If you splurge on it (freaking expensive!), go to bed bath and beyond with a 20% off coupon. It is pretty awesome - works well, fairly simple to operate. It really doesn't *scrub* enough to get a big sticky glob of juice spill or something, but it does a good job with basic cleaning. After it's done a room, I just walk around with a towel between my toes and scrub what it misses









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 

I'm asking for those of you who pray to include her and her family in your prayers...

will do. sorry to hear about this - very scary.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
Sometimes I feel guilty. I'm barely holding it together to be honest - flying out the door in the morning, trying to cram all my work into a few piddly hours, pumping, going to the gym, then flying out the door again to get my kids. I'm putting in the bare minimum in terms of office hours. But I do work quite a bit after the kiddos are in bed. And I get done what I'm supposed to, so no one should have anything to say. Still, it's rough and everything feels rushed.









I know exactly what you mean. That combination of feelings is what inspired the haiku blog. Trying to find just a few minutes in a day to slow myself down really helps me.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
Juicy~could please come adjust my sweet girl? She needs it.

I would, in a heartbeat. Or you could just stop by anytime








Actually, I have someone coming down from Canada later this month to see me. Um, wow.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
I'm asking for those of you who pray to include her and her family in your prayers...









I'm so sorry.

Hmmm, OK, from reading all these posts it seems that some of you actually MOP









Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 
It really doesn't *scrub* enough to get a big sticky glob of juice spill or something, but it does a good job with basic cleaning. After it's done a room, I just walk around with a towel between my toes and scrub what it misses









But can it pick up the toys and laundry baskets to get them out of the way BEFORE it mops? Now a serious question - it mops AND vacuums? Do you have to set it to do one or the other, or does it know? Can you use it on carpet and hardwood and tile? Will it go from one room to another? What about hardwood floor with an area rug? I'm NOT being obnoxious here - I'd really like to know more about it. If it will help me keep dog hair off the floor I will actually look into buying one.

HOLY WOW my DD is 5 today. More on that later, but now it's time to take her royal highness to school.


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
I would, in a heartbeat. Or you could just stop by anytime







Actually, I have someone coming down from Canada later this month to see me. Um, wow.

There is a testimonial for you!







Juice!

And a huge HAPPY BIRTHDAY to your DD!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Hmmm, OK, from reading all these posts it seems that some of you actually MOP

















:

Quag, hope you have an easy Friday and a peaceful weekend! That goes for everyone else, too. Gotta scoot.


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Sarenka, What awful news about your friend. She's definitely in my prayers. Keep us posted on her.

JJuice, You have patients from Canada?! Wow! You're an internationall famed chiro. Any special plans for your DD's b-day?

JJoy, More upchucking? I hope your DD gets over the bug soon. Is it teeth? or is she sick? I had thought DS's first tooth came through a month ago, but either it has gone back underground or I was just imagining it being there.

Maria, I'd love to see Toronto again ... even if that means seeing the sites on the side while cleaning at your place! I'll let you know when I'm done at Cori's. Could you link the site with the mom/baby workout videos again? I seemed to have lost the other link.

Amy, the wiggling you describe is how DS sleeps. He constantly moves! I think my thighs are bruised from where he repeatedly kicks me throughout the night. How much is one of those mopping thinggys? DH and I both hate mopping so much we may just have to look in to one! Does it use chemicals to mop, or can I put vinegar and water in it?

Fussy babe, gotta go.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
Maria, I'd love to see Toronto again ... even if that means seeing the sites on the side while cleaning at your place! I'll let you know when I'm done at Cori's.

I am pretty sure my house is on the way from Ciri's to Maria's, and if it isn't on thw way, it could definitely be on your way home!

Re: the birthday plans. Birthday celebration at school in an hour (eek!) and dinner out at her fave restaurant with the grandmas this evening. Small party with five friends tomorrow afternoon.

Must go. If anyone's interested, today's haiku made me cry. In a good way.


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Your haiku is beautiful today!







That's one to keep and show to your DD later. Or sometime when you are having a rough day to remind you that mothering is full of wonderful moments too.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
You know, I bring my laptop with me when I pump. I remote desktop to my PC and continue what I was working on. The building is set up for wireless so it works out really well. One of the PMs calls what I do "multitasking"









Sometimes I feel guilty. I'm barely holding it together to be honest - flying out the door in the morning, trying to cram all my work into a few piddly hours, pumping, going to the gym, then flying out the door again to get my kids. I'm putting in the bare minimum in terms of office hours. But I do work quite a bit after the kiddos are in bed. And I get done what I'm supposed to, so no one should have anything to say. Still, it's rough and everything feels rushed.

I could have written your post! I'm getting nervous because they are having me lead a high visibility upgrade this year (mostly me doing everything!!) and I'm afraid I won't be able to do it part-time and they will force me to come back full-time. Plus I am thinking of tackling another part-time job (super flexibility) in the hopes it could lead to more so I could leave the main job. I think I'm dreaming but I'll never know if I don't try.

I've been doing some work at night too - which is hard with a baby who wants to sleep in my arms only!! If it gets to be too much though, at some point I have to decide if it is worth it to declare myself full-time again and get paid for what I'm doing!

I wish I could bring the laptop with me to pump. At my old job I had my own office so I just pumped right at my desk and it was awesome.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
My baby slept over six hours last night.

But I didn't.

Yeah that baby slept - boo about dd1. I hope she isn't too sick! So unfair!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
:
Hmmm, OK, from reading all these posts it seems that some of you actually MOP








HOLY WOW my DD is 5 today. More on that later, but now it's time to take her royal highness to school.









: I'm really intrigues by that though. Our kitchen floor is always a disaster.

Happy Birthday to your dd. Your haiku was a beauty!!! I also loved the cupcake one, LOL. I love all of them. Cool to see dh getting into it too!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
Sarenka, What awful news about your friend. She's definitely in my prayers. Keep us posted on her.










to you and your friend

More







for JJoy!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
I am pretty sure my house is on the way from Ciri's to Maria's, and if it isn't on thw way, it could definitely be on your way home!

.

I'm not letting her off the hook - she is stopping here first. I claim her.







:


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

I took Nathan for 6 month pics today - I love them! I can't wait to show you all. I even agreed to pose for a couple (I was so unprepared - not dressed for it - somehow my hair looks good and makeup too) and I am happy with how it turned out. It sorta (only sorta) hides my many chins


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
I'm not letting her off the hook - she is stopping here first. I claim her.







:

Heheh, it feels good to be so wanted! Cori, GL with figuring out what to do with the job front. Tough decisions.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
I took Nathan for 6 month pics today - I love them! I can't wait to show you all. I even agreed to pose for a couple (I was so unprepared - not dressed for it - somehow my hair looks good and makeup too) and I am happy with how it turned out. It sorta (only sorta) hides my many chins









I can't wait to see them. I was in desperate need of a haircut at DS's 6 mos pics, so I refused to be in any of them.

I finally got around to taking down my exterior Christmas decorations. For all of you who were thinking of me as being very organized, the truth has come out! I have my bursts of organization. Otherwise, I'm a lost cause.


----------



## AidansMommy1012 (Jan 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gumby74* 
Happy new Year!!

DH and I were talking about all the people who were crowding the streets in NYC and decided that is definetly a place I would NOT like to go. I think the best place would be on a cruise in a tropical place. Probably won't happen though because DH thinks every boat is the titanic and is deathly afraid of them.

Here's a picture I thought I would share of Andrew. He's getting more and more curious about his world.

http://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i135/BALCOMPL/IMG_2768.jpghttp://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i1...h_IMG_2768.jpg









My DH fears boats as well. And large bodies of water, for that matter. In fact, he doesn't even really like swimming pools. Apparently FIL, who really is a nice guy, but utterly clueless sometimes, attempted to teach young DH to swim many years ago by tossing him in the pool.


----------



## AidansMommy1012 (Jan 9, 2006)

I so have not been keeping up with this thread at all.







So....what up, ladies?









Went to bed at 2 last night. Ds1 has the nasty cold that will not die, and woke crying around 11 or so....some crazy part of me decided to give him the "real" cold medicine that DH brought home (Triaminic), and it totally hyped him up. It was awful. I threw that crap in the trash this morning and broke out the humidifier. Good lord, it was horrible. Especially when he screamed and woke up ds2. Two screaming babies at 1 a.m., one sleep deprived mama, and one daddy working the night shift. Bad, bad, bad.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Hi Aidansmommy! Sorry about the rough night. ugh and double-ugh.

PAGING PANCAKEGODDESS. We are breathlessly awaiting your update on the mopping machine. Thank you.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Now my ugh. I talked to my stepmom (to whom I owe my relative sanity) and it seems my sister has a lump in her breast and is having surgery next month to remove it. She's 25. This has been a matter of concern since before Christmas, and the last time I talked to my stepmom she sounded like something was really bothering her, but she didn't mention it. Because I'm always busy and it's hard to talk to me when I always have so much going on.







: If you tell me something's up, I can get DH to keep the kids downstairs and give me a quiet place to talk.

:guh.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

for you and your sister.







: it's not anything major.

Also love to know if the mopping machine works well. I know the roomba would never work with the things my kids leave behind.

Anna,







to you, too. I feel your nightwaking pain. We still have issues with them both being awake at the same time on occasion.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Got my Ergo yesterday.
LOVE IT!!! Totally feeling for Pav without hers.

Heading out for dinner for DDs birthday. Been a sweet day so far.

Tanya, thanks for the good wishes. The surgeon said she's "Positive it isn't cancer" and then followed that up with "But if I find anything suspicious I'll just take that out too." Not particularly comforting.


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Juice, Anna, :guhs to both of you.

May I say, so far, I







our Mother's helper. She is the 12 y.o. daughter of our neighbours across the street. She came over today to spend an hour with DS after school so I could get some work done. She was fantastic, played with him, speaks French -- he had a blast and I got some serious stuff done. Sadly she is not available as often as we would like, but we will take whatever we can get!


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Got my Ergo yesterday.
LOVE IT!!! Totally feeling for Pav without hers.

Heading out for dinner for DDs birthday. Been a sweet day so far.

Tanya, thanks for the good wishes. The surgeon said she's "Positive it isn't cancer" and then followed that up with "But if I find anything suspicious I'll just take that out too." Not particularly comforting.

Cool news on the Ergo! That is my next purchase...

Ugh on the doctor. I hope all is well with her









Quote:


Originally Posted by *AidansMommy1012* 
I so have not been keeping up with this thread at all.







So....what up, ladies?









Went to bed at 2 last night. Ds1 has the nasty cold that will not die, and woke crying around 11 or so....some crazy part of me decided to give him the "real" cold medicine that DH brought home (Triaminic), and it totally hyped him up. It was awful. I threw that crap in the trash this morning and broke out the humidifier. Good lord, it was horrible. Especially when he screamed and woke up ds2. Two screaming babies at 1 a.m., one sleep deprived mama, and one daddy working the night shift. Bad, bad, bad.

Many :guhs to you too Anna. Good to see you, sorry things are a bit hectic.

Rachel and I have colds. We are the two family members who put our hands in our mouths most often







: Seriously, I noticed a huge difference in my immunity when I just left my nails alone and started being a handwashing fiend. Then 3 days ago I had a full day of nervous nibbling. Sure enough I'm completely congested now. Grrr.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
I took Nathan for 6 month pics today - I love them! I can't wait to show you all. I even agreed to pose for a couple (I was so unprepared - not dressed for it - somehow my hair looks good and makeup too) and I am happy with how it turned out. It sorta (only sorta) hides my many chins









Can't wait to see! Your latest pics are so cute by the way... the sleepless one makes him look like a big crankypants









Good luck on the big upgrade! I hate getting chosen for high profile tasks lately... it's not that I don't enjoy the work but honestly I'm willing to forgo the glory for a steady income and flexible hours.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Re: the birthday plans. Birthday celebration at school in an hour (eek!) and dinner out at her fave restaurant with the grandmas this evening. Small party with five friends tomorrow afternoon.

Happy birthday to JJuice DD1!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Hmmm, OK, from reading all these posts it seems that some of you actually MOP










But can it pick up the toys and laundry baskets to get them out of the way BEFORE it mops? Now a serious question - it mops AND vacuums? Do you have to set it to do one or the other, or does it know? Can you use it on carpet and hardwood and tile? Will it go from one room to another? What about hardwood floor with an area rug? I'm NOT being obnoxious here - I'd really like to know more about it. If it will help me keep dog hair off the floor I will actually look into buying one.

Well I don't mop... that's the problem. The health department is going to come quarantine us soon.

I think the one that vacuums is different from the one that mops. Correct me if I'm wrong PG?



sarenka said:


> I'm feeling pretty sad here. I found out last night that my friend Michelle (of 20 years) in the UK has cancer. She had a hysterectomy the day before yesterday, they took her appendix out as well. That sounds bad. She's been having weird symptoms for years, and not taking any notice, and I've been wanting to push her to push her dr...kicking myself now that I didn't do this forcefully enough. She has a boy of 8 and a dear dh whose Mum is dying of luekemia. She's only 37 for heaven's sake. There's only one word I want to say and I can't say it on here. /quote]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Oh and on a lighter note, we saw our ped who I







yesterday. We're up to 40th% for weight (better), off the chart for height and 95th% for head.

So basically she's a lollipop. But she's healthy and happy and practically crawling over here (up on all fours rocking tonight!) so I'm officially not worried.

And the ped didn't even bring up vaccines


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Long night, and babes screaming for bed, but I forgot to say earlier that I posted a pics page on the blog. Password protected, though - PM me if you want the password. I don't know why, but I don't want it public.


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
But can it pick up the toys and laundry baskets to get them out of the way BEFORE it mops? Now a serious question - it mops AND vacuums? Do you have to set it to do one or the other, or does it know? Can you use it on carpet and hardwood and tile? Will it go from one room to another? What about hardwood floor with an area rug? I'm NOT being obnoxious here - I'd really like to know more about it. If it will help me keep dog hair off the floor I will actually look into buying one.

HOLY WOW my DD is 5 today. More on that later, but now it's time to take her royal highness to school.

Happy Birthday! OK, it's called Scooba, but you will be tempted to give it a real name because the lights on the top look like eyes and it really does seem like a little robot dude cruising around. Obviously, it does not pick up toys







It does vacuum, but only small stuff. It won't pick up anything as big as a cheerio. I don't have pets so I can't say how that will go. If you have big clumps you'll probably want to sweep them first, but you should go read amazon reviews for more info - lots of good details in those reviews.

I don't know about a rug - if it is raised enough off the floor, it will go around. If not, it will get stuck. For things like that, you can 1-roll the edge of the rug a bit to make it "taller," 2-put a few objects around strategically that will make it turn and go the other way before they get to the rug or 3-use the "virtual wall" gadget that comes with the scooba - it's a little doodad that sends some kind of signal out in a straight line and the scooba won't pass that line.

About the dog hair again, I'm guessing you'd like a roomba better for that, but I'm not sure. I was disappointed that the scooba doesn't sweep up bigger solids, but you don't have to worry about small bits.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 

How much is one of those mopping thinggys? DH and I both hate mopping so much we may just have to look in to one! Does it use chemicals to mop, or can I put vinegar and water in it?

they have all kinds of warnings about only using the clorox stuff that is meant for it because chemicals could damage it, yadda yadda. When my little bottle runs out I plan to use plain warm water or possibly vinegar or something... you can pour in whatever you want if it's mild, imo. I think they are around $300, but you might find a better deal on ebay, and of course the 20% off at BBB improved the price a lot for us.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
Your haiku is beautiful today!









I missed the link! help!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
PAGING PANCAKEGODDESS. We are breathlessly awaiting your update on the mopping machine. Thank you.











I've gone back and forth about whether it's worth it for us. We have odd-shaped rooms and I think sometimes it gets confused and misses bits, but not much. As Juice said, you still have to pick stuff up, but I don't go quite as overboard as I did the first few times - like sometimes I'll just leave all the dining room chairs down and let it go around - it will get under about half way and get the rest of the room - better than nothing.

THe big issue (but this is no different than regular mopping) is waiting for the toddler to sleep to get it going.


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
That sounds awesome! Wish we had someone around here who could speak spanish or french to my girls. I love the idea of bilingual kids. The easier you start the better off you are...

Yeah, it's really nice to have someone other than me speaking to him in French. My sister (who lives in the French-speaking part of Switzerland, for goodness' sake!) kept switching back and forth when she was here. I know it isn't her responsibility, and it really isn't a big deal, but I thought she would really get a kick out of it. She and I are the only two who are fluent, so I kind of assumed I would have her exclusively on the French team!









We got a call this week from the very nice French daycare that is a 7 minute walk from our house. They have a full time spot available next month. When DH starts leave. Sigh. I'm







: that a part time spot will come up when we actually need it around September. It's so crazy here -- I think we were on waiting lists before we even told our parents about the pregnancy.







:


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 
I missed the link! help!

It's in my sig. Actually there are two in my sig, so I'd like to know which you like better. I am leaning FAR toward the second (wordpress) one.

Thanks so much for the info! We got a little mad money for the holidays, and I would LOVE to make it make my house cleaner. I'll look at the Amazon reviews, and see what makes sense.

OK, I'm going to give you all the codecracker - If I am using capitals, punctuation, etc., I am NOT nak. If I am just typing and letting all hell break loose it is because I have only one finger to type with.

HA.


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

Hey everyone! No internet for 2 days makes me a very sad girl







Thank heavens it is working again today!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimya* 
Guess what is happening here today....STANDING!!!

Holy Crap!







She is just SO cute Kimya!!! I can't believe she's standing! We still have Miss Noodle Legs here!

Wow Juice...there really _is_ one in every family isn't there??? I hope that the parasol works to shield his parts









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
I am feeling very industrious today.

Yeah, I'd say that you were extremely industrious! WOW. I am just in awe of you!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *SabbathD* 
any knitters here - check out the yarn harlots blog for today!! unbelievable!!

OH yeah, I read that. Had my blood boiling for sure. I wish I could do the Socks that Rock club...man, if I'd found a way to do it and then the stupid bank returned my money....ooh, they'd be getting a talking to from me!







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
We got a call this week from the very nice French daycare that is a 7 minute walk from our house. They have a full time spot available next month. When DH starts leave. Sigh. I'm







: that a part time spot will come up when we actually need it around September. It's so crazy here -- I think we were on waiting lists before we even told our parents about the pregnancy.







:









:


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 
It won't pick up anything as big as a cheerio.

The trail of mess that is left behind my children is usually bigger than a cheerio







Guess it wouldn't work for us!

I've been kind of in my own little space the last couple of days, and I just realized my post about hoping it wasn't RSV looked like I was talking about my older dd, but it's the baby who's not 100%. So far it's really mild whatever it is and no fever with an occasional cough or sneeze.

I just want to say to you working moms.....














and







that you manage to hold it all together somehow. Yeah, I know we've been here before with me being in awe of you guys and you guys in awe of us being able to keep it together with the unreasonable set all day, but really....you still have to deal with the unreasonable set _and_ balance things that I can never comprehend. I don't know how you keep your sanity. How DO you keep your sanity? Because I'm on the verge often enough to want to know!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Sanity, shmanity, I'm just along for the ride. But I can't catch the train so I'm sitting on the platform. As you can see, its difficult to be me







:

Birthday dinner last night was a fiasco. A fun fiasco, but a fiasco nonetheless. I now have two hours to get this house in presentable order.







Dang I am funny this morning.

Hasta!


----------



## newlywaaz (Oct 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
:

Hmmm, OK, from reading all these posts it seems that some of you actually MOP









In Sicily, all the floors in all the houses I've seen so far are tile, and that includes the gov't housing we're in. I always thought tile would be nice...but it's a pain in my butt to keep clean, especially with a H that stands outside all day and a dog. I sweep every single day, and should mop every week because it desperately needs it but it's depressing because as SOON as I mop, someone walks across the floor and it's dirty again.

had a whole update in my head to post, but the babe's got his first ever cold and is not a happy camper, and DH is playing with his new bass and "can't hear" the baby, so must run.


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

Yay! No throwing up last night. I was afraid too because we were out. I think it was probably teething related. Last night I could feel a tooth just under the surface. I looked, much to her annoyance, and I could see a tooth just under the gum. It should be in any time now. I think that I will be giving her some avocado next week. She's so grabby with food. Last night, she got a handful of my salad and I had to practically throw down my fork and wrangle it away from her before she got it in her mouth. My aunt keeps saying she wants to give her cereal, not veggies and stuff. I just said Too bad, so sad. Many giggles from dd1. She loves that phrase. I was thinking of doing banana after avocado. That's what our ND had us do with Emma. She never liked bananas. Wouldn'tt take more than a taste the first few times and then learned how it smelled and wouldn't let it near her mouth. After she was a year, she loved them and would eat 3 a day. THen she started getting diaper rash from them. So I guess she's allergic. So I'm wondering if I shouldn't do bananas with Mattie for a bit. Partly, incase she's allergic, but partly because I"m sure Emma would freak. We'll see how avocado goes first I guess.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Sanity, shmanity, I'm just along for the ride.









: oh yeah, sanity is overrated. Most of the fun can be had on the platform...

beautiful haiku by the way. And if I didn;t say it before, I prefer the wordpress version.

We have a little tooth corner in... and an unsettled girl too. But a great stage has begun - the peepo stage! It happened accidentally while I was getting changed - she was in fits!

Glad Mattie is better. All this avacodo is quite exciting...

Dd1 and I had our shots, baby had none. We both feel good after them (took homeopathic remedies too). Thank god that decision was made. In fact I found out that the DPT, polio and MMR are compulsory for kids going to school in Poland when they get to her age







: . School is, of course, compulsory too.

Thanks everyone for the hugs. They helped. Still







though, obviously...
Juice, fingers crossed for your sister.


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

http://www.roombareview.com/buy/scooba-guide.shtml


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

I like the second one, juice.


----------



## AidansMommy1012 (Jan 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 
http://www.roombareview.com/buy/scooba-guide.shtml

I love it! I'd name it and put it in all the family photos, right next to the cat. Tell me, do you feel just a little bit like the Jetsons?








To all the ladies dealing with friends' and family members' health issues. My thoughts are with you guys.

Spending the day at home with no tv, since ds1 has been on a week long tantrum. He's asleep right now. Ds2 was asleep in the sling, but has woken up somewhat and is watching me type, all sleepy and redfaced (he pops his little head down into the sling like a turtle when he naps). Halfheartedly washing diapers and clothes. They might get done today. Or not.

Skipping playgroup today due to a lack of sleep and a sickly, napping toddler. One of my girlfriends who has been coming to playgroup is preggo for the first time is totally C-section happy and I'm trying so, so hard not to be the judgemental, pushy "friend" and just support her, but it's hard. I keep having to bite my tongue.


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Oh my lord. I REALLY want one. But, I bet it doesn't fit around a toilet.


----------



## AidansMommy1012 (Jan 9, 2006)

Oh, and CONGRATS on the new pregnancy, Jessica!


----------



## kimya (Apr 3, 2006)

Hello! We decided to go to a different park everyday and get some fresh air. Yesterday we went to a beautiful park and put dd in the ergo. She has only let us stick her in carriers a couple times. She fussed at first but after a few minutes in the freezing cold forest she settled down and in about 10 minutes she was asleep. So cute bundled next to DH in her little pink snowsuit. I wish I had had the camera with me! Okay gotta run. AF came yesterday and well. I feel psycho.







:


----------



## kimya (Apr 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AidansMommy1012* 
Oh, and CONGRATS on the new pregnancy, Jessica!









WAIT! What? WHO? Did I miss something?!







:


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

: who's pregnant??!?!?!!


----------



## kimya (Apr 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimya* 
Okay gotta run. AF came yesterday and well. I feel psycho.







:

Who am I trying to kid...I'm not "running" anywhere.

Maria, you should come here and speak french with Panda. Then MAYBE DH would. He feels weird speaking french when I am around. I guess I am going to need to just play the cds that come with "French for Dummies" all day!


----------



## lotus.blossom (Mar 1, 2005)

pregnant! I can't imagine it!

This thread has gotten away from me again but I was just curious if we've posted any stats anywhere for 6 months appts?? I'm curious to see how all our babies are growing.....

Mine is still a banana. He weighs in at 15.5lbs and 27.25 inches.
He's sitting, starting to crawl, and has been standing holding onto stuff for a month! He's not really liking the solids so I haven't been doing it much. Still no sign of any teeth.

We had to find a new ped since we moved and the one I happened to choose is AWESOME! He did do the vax spiel and we ended up doing the DTaP but he wasn't pushy at all. It had been weighing on my mind heavily for the last few months and I decided to do it since there are a lot of cases of whooping cough in my area. He came through just fine although I still feel guilty for it. But I would feel even worse if he were exposed to/came down with WC.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SabbathD* 







: who's pregnant??!?!?!!

NOT ME!!!!

Actually I think JJoy still has her pregnancy ticker in her sig. Either that or she's due again in just a few weeks!

Does someone still have ultrasound pics in their sig, too?


----------



## SoCalGirl (Oct 29, 2005)

Ok...you guys probably don't even remember me, since I have hardly posted at all since the tot was born at the end of June. I still read MDC sometimes but not often enough to keep up with anything, and these July threads are way more than I've been able to follow!!









I've read at least a few pages of this month's thread, so that's something. It seems like everyone's babies are growing like mad! I can't believe we've already got six-month-olds.

As for us, Lyle is not quite crawling, but close. He gets up on his hands and knees and rocks, and sometimes picks up one hand and puts it forward, but doesn't quite know how to coordinate other limbs at the same time. He can sometimes pull himself up to standing, too, although his legs have to be positioned just so for that to work. He's cutting his first tooth.

And he's huge--he's at least 20 lbs. now. I'm not sure exactly...I wouldn't even be surprised to find out that he's 21 or 22 lbs. When is he going to plateau like I keep hearing about??!

I still am keeping up posting a new photo of him that I take each day at www.curiouslyle.com.

I hope to at least check in here a little more regularly from now on....I do like to read what everyone is up to!


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lotus.blossom* 
pregnant! I can't imagine it!

This thread has gotten away from me again but I was just curious if we've posted any stats anywhere for 6 months appts?? I'm curious to see how all our babies are growing.....

Mine is still a banana. He weighs in at 15.5lbs and 27.25 inches.
He's sitting, starting to crawl, and has been standing holding onto stuff for a month! He's not really liking the solids so I haven't been doing it much. Still no sign of any teeth.

We had to find a new ped since we moved and the one I happened to choose is AWESOME! He did do the vax spiel and we ended up doing the DTaP but he wasn't pushy at all. It had been weighing on my mind heavily for the last few months and I decided to do it since there are a lot of cases of whooping cough in my area. He came through just fine although I still feel guilty for it. But I would feel even worse if he were exposed to/came down with WC.

You know I was thinking I posted ours but I did percentiles.

15.5 lbs, 28 inches tall, 17 3/4 head. I call her a lollipop... big ole head on a lonnnnnnnnng skinny bod


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SoCalGirl* 
Ok...you guys probably don't even remember me, since I have hardly posted at all since the tot was born at the end of June. I still read MDC sometimes but not often enough to keep up with anything, and these July threads are way more than I've been able to follow!!









I've read at least a few pages of this month's thread, so that's something. It seems like everyone's babies are growing like mad! I can't believe we've already got six-month-olds.

As for us, Lyle is not quite crawling, but close. He gets up on his hands and knees and rocks, and sometimes picks up one hand and puts it forward, but doesn't quite know how to coordinate other limbs at the same time. He can sometimes pull himself up to standing, too, although his legs have to be positioned just so for that to work. He's cutting his first tooth.

And he's huge--he's at least 20 lbs. now. I'm not sure exactly...I wouldn't even be surprised to find out that he's 21 or 22 lbs. When is he going to plateau like I keep hearing about??!

I still am keeping up posting a new photo of him that I take each day at www.curiouslyle.com.

I hope to at least check in here a little more regularly from now on....I do like to read what everyone is up to!









Hi there, I remember you! Did you used to have a different username? Really good camera right?









Lyle is gorgeous!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Am I the only one not doing well baby visits? The closest we've got to a weight is the produce scale at Kroger. It read 17.5 pounds last week. I've got a tape measure in my sewing stuff...guess I could measure the ginormous head, but, nah. She's fine...and not even six months yet. I'll measure her then









Just wanted to also say







to SoCalGirl and lotus.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quag, your sig! ?
How'd ya make them eyes?

Where IS everyone?


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Karen and April! Great to see you both again!

April, DS was 28" and 19.5 lbs at his 6 mo. appt. We thought for SURE he would be over 20 lbs (he weighed 22 on our home scale) but apparently we're just weaklings for whining about how heavy he's getting.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Look under watching/lurking/running









We've been trying to fix the broken potty. No clogged line. No clogged toilet. No hot wheels flushed this time. Probably a clog in the vent stack. Except that vent is at the steepest part of our roof, it's sopping wet and with all the nonstop rain it won't be dry until next weekend. Good thing the other potty works.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Am I the only one not doing well baby visits?

Just wanted to also say







to SoCalGirl and lotus.

Me too! The hellos and the no visiting. I had dd weighed out of interest when we were at the drs because she was ill - but that's about all. I don't like measurements!

And Tanya - what's broken?? Is it a US/UK thing? I don't understand! In fact I barely understand a word of your last post


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimya* 
Hello! We decided to go to a different park everyday and get some fresh air. Yesterday we went to a beautiful park and put dd in the ergo. She has only let us stick her in carriers a couple times. She fussed at first but after a few minutes in the freezing cold forest she settled down and in about 10 minutes she was asleep. So cute bundled next to DH in her little pink snowsuit. I wish I had had the camera with me! Okay gotta run. AF came yesterday and well. I feel psycho.







:

We're living versions of the same life, Kimya - yesterday dh also wore dd in the ergo for the first time, also in a pink snowsuit, we also went into the freezing cold forest and she was out like a light - and it looked so sweet I wish I'd had the camera!!
Thank god, no AF and no psycho mood though. -guhs to you for that. If you want them!!


----------



## lotus.blossom (Mar 1, 2005)

I think well baby visit are a crock-o-sh!t! Waste of time and co-pay!
The reason I had to go was because I needed to find a ped that I liked in case of emergency since we moved to a new state. I went monthly when L was first born and didn't realise that I didn't HAVE to do it! In Maine they are scheduled every 3 months.

SoCalGirl I totally remember you and your grogeous baby!







to everyone else!

Love these healthy plump babies!

p.s. I have a new photo in my sig under 'I'm April' I just adore his "mom" tattoo shirt!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 

And Tanya - what's broken?? Is it a US/UK thing? I don't understand! In fact I barely understand a word of your last post









Sorry....the potty = toilet. We're having flushing problems with one of them. One time my dc flushed two small metal cars (hot wheels) down the toilet and it took us forever to figure out the clog. Dh took the toilet off and checked the drain pipe and it's not clogged. Houses here have a vent pipe going to the roof. You have to have an air vent in order for a toilet to work. It's either in the form of a vent stack in the roof or a valve on the line somewhere. Anyway, enough about my plumbing problems. Hope it makes more sense now!


----------



## aydensmama (Jun 2, 2005)

Hey ladies, Happy LATE new years to everyone. I am on page 5 of catching up, more later!

Is someone preggo???? Congrats!!!!

We have been getting lots of releif in the sleep department! Things are settling down, almost sitting, rolling over back and forth, and all kinds of fun! Can't beleive it is almost six months!

Big news on our end.... Mason was BIT three times (one on the lip, one on his eye, one on the corner of his eye) at the babysitters last week by a 19-month old, when the sitter went to the bathroom. The kid had never been bad, and Mason was in his swing. Lots of blood, lots of crying, I had to come get him and bring him to the doc (I decided to let him get a tetanus shot~I figures that is one he needs, being a boy and rough and tumble~we are selective), I couldn't sleep for days, and was traumitized way more than Mason about it! Worst of all, NO PHONE CALL FROM THE OTHER MOTHER! I was shocked! I am coming to terms, but it was really hard on me









This picture spares the close up cut on the eye lid! Lots of bruising a couple days after this!

Can't wait to catch up and read all the fun stuff!


----------



## aydensmama (Jun 2, 2005)

Lotus, I to hate the well baby checks....we have had only one with Mason (enough sick ones, that I just won't go) and Ayden has not had one since he was 9 months old!


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

Ok..... here it goes. At the risk of sounding vain, I have a serious question for the people I know will give me their honest opinion. Lately I have been thinking about exploring the field of child modeling. My reasons for this mainly is looking to start saving for college. In "my opinion" of course I think DS is cute and doesn't seem afraid of strangers yet. I also think it would be a lot of fun. What do you guys think? Is this a crazy idea? Am I ruining my child for life? Any ideas about how I can get started with a reputible place? I have been thinking about this idea for awhile, but was afraid people would think I was trying to be some sort of stage mom. Anyway, here's some pictures of DS that were taken recently!
http://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i135/BALCOMPL/DSC_4608.jpghttp://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i1...h_DSC_4608.jpg
http://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i135/BALCOMPL/DSC_4590closeupbw.jpghttp://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i1...0closeupbw.jpg


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

three days of birthday
dinner, party, trip downtown
all too much for mom

HI SoCal, April, Aydensmama! So sorry about poor Mason. Yikes.

I don't know how big Ethan is these days, but he's outgrown 9 month clothes. He was 23 lbs last time I stood him on the bathroom scale.


----------



## aydensmama (Jun 2, 2005)

23 lbs Miss Juice! Wow! What a big happy guy! Hope you are catching rest today? Is today the third day of parties, or the after to rest?

Thanks!

About baby modeling gumby, I have been tempted, but I do not think I can get my boys to act on an order (but that is just them), and I think I would be stressed and tried at the end of it! Your ds is super cute, and I have no advice on where to start.... Good luck!!!


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

April - that's a gorgeous photo of both you and Lochlan. Wow.

Sorry for dragging that laborious plumbing explanation out of you Tanya







: - it's all cleared up now - hope your toilet is too...

Sorry to hear about Mason that would really make me







: the lack of reaction ...poor little guy, poor you.

Juice, you sound all squeezed out...









As far as modeling is concerned - have no idea about it really, but if it does turn out to be fun and make up the college fund, whyever not? Whether he gets 'ruined for life' is all about your attitude and it sounds as if yours is perfectly healthy!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

aydensmama, I've got experience being the biter and the bitten with my dc. My ds has bitten out of frustration, but only to one very frustrating friend. It was hard on both of us as parents and difficult to deal with. You already know how it feels on the bitten side, and that is one awful looking bite, too. My ds didn't bite quite that hard, but it was still a pretty bad bite when he did it. I can tell you that I felt just as awful, if not worse, than the parents of the kid. I tried to figure out what in the world was going on that my child would do such a thing. I found out the cause (extreme frustration and no other tools to deal with it), was diligently watchful with him around this boy, and when I saw things beginning to escalate I would intervene.

This may be the first time this child has bitten. It may not be. Either way the babysitter now has a responsibility to watch the one biting very closely to prevent it from happening again and to teach the other little one that biting is not acceptable. There is usually a cause and it's not always frustration. I know someone who got all excited greeting other children that he bit them. He just needed to be taught that hugs and kisses







and biting







There are even some that bite because they are still in a very oral stage.

It's a normal toddler behavior, one that does need addressing and extra vigilence, but nonetheless normal. Now why the other mother hasn't called you yet could be that she doesn't know who her child bit. Child care workers will often not say because it avoids conflict between the parents. It happens at ds's school when the teacher discusses issues with me that need addressing at home. So she may not be calling because she doesn't know who was bitten. If she does know, she may just be mortified, as I was, that her child did this. She may not know what to say, what to do. Now if I knew who it was, mortified or not, I would call. Maybe she's working up the courage to call. I'm really sorry that he got such an awful bite. I remember all to well the first time my ds was bitten by another 2 yo in Sunday school.


----------



## writermommy (Jan 29, 2005)

I agree with Tanya. When I worked as a Director of a center, the girls were not allowed to tell the parents who the other child was. This was to prevent hard feelings/arguments between the parents. It is normal behavior and is usually related to a lack of language skills. Toddlers don't have a way to voice their needs/anger/frustration/feelings, so they bite. In almost all cases, as the child learns to communicate the biting stops. The job of the care provider is to shadow the biter to prevent biting. This is the best way to help stop the biting too. A time out after the fact has no real effect. Stopping it as it is occuring is the best way to teach the other child that biting is not allowed. It's easier for the little one to make the connection.







to Mason!


----------



## aydensmama (Jun 2, 2005)

Thanks Tanya and writtermommy. I have looked at everything from many different prospectives, and I am not really upset with the other boy/momma. My ds1 is a pusher and a hitter and I think I am lucky thus far that he has not pushed someone into a table or on a tile floor and caused real pain.

My kids go to a babysitter that only watches three kids. She did talk to the other mom, and she knows that it was Mason that he got. She also knows how serious it was. I was more traumitized about picturing the little boy biting Mason and him not being able to defend himself, and not being able to stop him after he was bit once, as oppossed to the three he got.

The other mother told the sitter how sorry she was, and that she felt very bad. My concern is that, since we are at a more personable home/care place, she could of written a note, or called or come by when she knew I was going to be there. I know that is what all of us mamas on here probally would of done. I wanted to make sure that as a momma she is following through with discussing it and caring at home. With my ds1, we talk about not hitting and not pushing every night, morning and afternoon, we play with dolls about nice playing and are very in touch with how to stop the behavior like it sounds like you were Tanya with your kiddos. I am at terms with it now, but I just wish that I knew she is being an in touch mama, and not letting it slide under the rug with her son. She told the sitter "oh no this will not happen again, if he does it at home, I will just bite him back














:














: "

I read alot about biting, and know that it is tough on both sides. The babysitter is now going to put the toddler in the playpen if she has to go to the bathroom, or tend to another child if she can't be holding Mason. She is a great woman, and I have faith that now that she knows that he bites, it will not happen again!






















Thanks so much for the advice, I should of gotten on here when I was dealing with this at the beginning of the week with panic attacks and craziness! I have since decided that it is best for everyone to let it go, as this is the first of probally a long list of things that I cannot protect my kids from.


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

well, someone asked me if I feel jetsons with the scooba.







a little at first, but now we're used to it.


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
Hi there, I remember you! Did you used to have a different username? Really good camera right?









Lyle is gorgeous!

socalgirl, I remember you! I looked at daily lyle for many months! I just got out of the habit... I have total photo-envy - are you a professional and/or have an awesome camera or what? I want better pics!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Am I the only one not doing well baby visits?

I don't do many - maybe 2-3 in the first year. I like to make appearances there to CMA in case of busybodies (god forbid) who don't care for our many alternative parenting decisions.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aydensmama* 

Big news on our end.... Mason was BIT three times (one on the lip, one on his eye, one on the corner of his eye) at the babysitters last week by a get

Oh, poor poor you and poor mason. That sounds terrible. My toddler bit the baby last night - he has done it periodically and it's terrible. I just have to hover hover hover... He is so sweet, really truly just adores the baby and wants to eat him - there is no maliciousness to it, and when he does it he feels so sawee.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

DD2 has tried to bite us but never dd3.

Tonight, I'm trying to let dd3 fall asleep without being swaddle. Wish us luck!


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *writermommy* 
I agree with Tanya. When I worked as a Director of a center, the girls were not allowed to tell the parents who the other child was. This was to prevent hard feelings/arguments between the parents. It is normal behavior and is usually related to a lack of language skills. Toddlers don't have a way to voice their needs/anger/frustration/feelings, so they bite. In almost all cases, as the child learns to communicate the biting stops. The job of the care provider is to shadow the biter to prevent biting. This is the best way to help stop the biting too. A time out after the fact has no real effect. Stopping it as it is occuring is the best way to teach the other child that biting is not allowed. It's easier for the little one to make the connection.







to Mason!

Yes totally agree with this. DD1 went through a biting stage - with her best friend no less







Her school also has a policy that they don't tell who did what to whom. Anyway this little girl has about 8-9 lbs on my DD and used sheer force to snatch things away and run. I think DD had no recourse other than biting. I was *horribly* embarassed and when her friend's mother mentioned that Maddy had been bitten again at school and was my DD bitten by this little horror? I said no







: and didn't bother to explain that it was my DD who was the perpetrator







:







:

So it's possible that this other child's mother feels badly and/or embarassed. Granted it's a smaller environment... I think in that setting I'd apologize on my child's behalf and let the other parent know we are working on it.

FWIW the biting phase was short-lived - after it happened twice they were vigilant to the pattern and pretty much nipped it in the bud. No timeouts at our center - they just kept an eye on the two of them and gave them words to dispel any conflicts. We also talked to DD at home about not biting our friends - that hurts them, gives booboos, makes them feel sad, etc... (though again, this was really the only person she bit - I really think it was situational...)

Anyway hugs to Mason. I can see why you'd be upset


----------



## writermommy (Jan 29, 2005)

It is awful when your child gets bitten. When dd #3 was 1, I took a job as director of a daycare. I could take the two little ones to work with me. She got bitten quite a few times (and hit) by a couple of the boys.







She only bit once. I came in the room to see her and her teacher said, "Don't say anything to her! Do you KNOW how many times he bit her??"









I hope you didn't think I was being insensitive. Even when you know its normal, it's so hard to see them get hurt.


----------



## writermommy (Jan 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
Yes totally agree with this. DD1 went through a biting stage - with her best friend no less







Her school also has a policy that they don't tell who did what to whom. Anyway this little girl has about 8-9 lbs on my DD and used sheer force to snatch things away and run. I think DD had no recourse other than biting. I was *horribly* embarassed and when her friend's mother mentioned that Maddy had been bitten again at school and was my DD bitten by this little horror? I said no







: and didn't bother to explain that it was my DD who was the perpetrator







:







:


It's always the best friend. That's another reason we don't tell the parents. The kids really like each other, but they are in close proximity all day and are bound to have conflict.


----------



## aydensmama (Jun 2, 2005)

writtermommy, totally did not feel that...I was wondering how it would be if we were in a daycare/school type setting! Thanks


----------



## aydensmama (Jun 2, 2005)

Quote:

Tonight, I'm trying to let dd3 fall asleep without being swaddle. Wish us luck!
I broke that about a week ago, it was tough at first with falling asleep, but I think he likes it better now. Good luck!


----------



## newlywaaz (Oct 19, 2006)

how'd this thread end up on the second page?!


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

It's a disgrace, isn't it...

I wanted to ask a couple of questions - one about spots, like acne type whiteheads, dd's face is covered in them, she had them badly as a newborn then it stopped. I'm wondering if I should be worrying - is it a food allergy or something? Or is it common or garden spots - maybe I've been having too much chocolate or something







: or just hormones...

And the other about babyproofing. Dd has now got up to the kind of speed that she can get somewhere before we can head her off. How much do you all do/are you planning to do?

This is another thing I wanted to be more relaxed about this time around, just seeing how much was really necessary. I can see that the stove is going to have to be blocked off and some lower shelves emptied (this girl can eat a map in seconds)

As an ex







fiend on the scale of Juice and Elsanne (and I only stopped because I stopped liking it when pregnant with dd2 - the horror!) I'm embarassed to admit this - but I drink this powdered cappucinno crap every morning religiously (Ok, maybe not religiously







: ) -anyway I really enjoy it. Sometimes I'm in such a hurry that there are still lumps of powder in it. This morning I had a good chew of one of those lumps. And then I hit a hard bit. And then I spat out.........a fly.

-guhs to parents of the biters and the bitten...


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

~sarenka-too funny

we do a fair bit of babyproofing since we are not in our own home (its filled w/old lady type breakables, etc) and plus we are in the basement so lots of stuff stored (our stuff and then household stuff like paint) so yea, gates abound here. in our own home, not so much... i hope!


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

I think it took her about 30min to an hr when she finally slept. Then when she woke up in the middle of the night, I wanted sleep and so i just swaddled her. She didn't really like it either so will continue with stopping to swaddle her. She is really fighting the swaddle, that why i want to stop.

Right now it only took 15min before she fell asleep with half a swaddle and her arm was close to her face. So that's good. We are going in the right direction.

It's going to be hard for a few day that's for sure.

As for babyprooffing. We still have the plug blockers in place from dd1. We'll remove them when dd3 will be about 3, maybe. I will put gates at the top of the stairs. We also have the locks on the cabinets still. So i don't have to put some more. We will most likely use a gate in the hallway where the rooms are because i don't want to keep them close as that makes the room colder. We will need to learn to close the bathroom door tho. Need to have that easy access for the girls.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
And then I spat out.........a fly.









When I was in junior high I went to a friends sleepover/birthday party. We went to the beach the next day (did I ever tell you I'm a native Floridian?







) and I bought one of those microwave pizzas. I nuked it at the store, then stared eating it out of the wrapper. I got about halfway done when I pulled it out of the wrapper some more to eat and there was a dead fly laying there like a pizza topping. I threw the rest of it out.

I think those newborn things can come and go throughout babyhood. My dd has had a resurgence of some extra thick cradle cap. Yuck. It's brought out the primate picker in me again.

Babyproofing. How am I supposed to do that with two older dc leaving things everywhere? I guess we need to become a toy-free home.







I don't have stairs, and I already have cabinet locks on some cabinets that need not be perused. I'm more worried about the impending day dd1 figures out how to open doors than I am about the baby!







:

Good luck changing the sleep habits, Sandrine. We recently started tummy sleeping and that combined with thumbsucking is a sleep prolonging thing! If only dd1 would sleep....


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

holy a$$-kicking day

That's too many syllables to haiku.

And what is UP with only two posts since I went to work what feels like 934 hours ago? I know I haven't been pulling my weight, so busy I try to keep up with reading but never feel like I have anything good to say.

So now onto my whiny post. Or venty-let-it-all-out-here-so-I-don't-eat-my-children post.

This day has kicked my ... self ... far. Wow. The kids were home, as there's no school. No biggie, right? Right. I can so manage three kids if that's all I have to do. But to manage three kids and get myself ready for work, now that's a different story. So, shower with a 5yo and a 2.5yo, with the 5.5 month old in a laundry basket on the floor of the bathroom. And it just kinda goes on from there. I was able to drop the girls off at Grandma's (god I love that woman) right around noon and get to my office at 12:30, Ethan in tow of course. My assistant (it's just the two of us, three if you count Ethan) is already there and she looks BAD. She says she feels like she is coming down with something. Today is a holiday, so no school for anyone (which is why I already feel like I've lived and worked a day, and yet my day is really just starting) and I have LOT of families coming in. Like I'm starting an hour early to accomodate everyone. E is still teething and cranky, and my assistant (who normally keeps track of E while I work) is fading fast. I have patients backtobacktoback without even nursing breaks scheduled - and we're good about scheduling them. I don't know how that happened. Anyway, I worked my TAIL off, and my assistant just kept getting worse, until she was at the point I just wanted to send her home because bad help is worse than no help. I had thrown the Ergo in my diaper bag on a whim, and thank god I did, because I worked for almost three hours (not consecutively) with E on my back in the Ergo. Good to know it's an option, but I will say it is not easy. Finally I told my assistant that if she wasn't coming in tomorrow (she kept trying to insist that she would) then she needed to reschedule everyone but the absolute emergencies. I worked until 6:30 (I hate Mondays for this reason) and then still had to call everyone and make sure they were taken care of (either to be seen tomorrow or rescheduled). So it's 7:30 and I'm about to feed my family dinner







and I get to get up extra-extra early tomorrow and go to the office, where I will see just a few people in just a few hours, with a baby on my back.

If you've read this far, thanks a bunch. It really *does* help to get it all out.

no school, extra work
days like this just kick my a$$
at least there's no mail


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

and :guh

Your whirlwind working days with three kids make me









PS I did a little sewing last night







Going to do a little more tomorrow while ds is in school.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

They're not all as whirlwind as today. But today...wow.
Tomorrow won't be so bad. It'll be a tough morning, but it'll be over by 11:00, and I don't pick up the girls until 3:15. So I'll have a few quieter hours. It was just rough today. My assistant, who I really rely on heavily, was just not there for me, and instead of being sympathetic I was pretty pissy.

Oh well, there's always tomorrow on the journey toward personal embetterment.

Has anybody seen the effing train? I've been on this platform forever


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

I am still waiting for dh to get home. He had to work late, but on the third day of being cooped up because of rain, the kids are driving me







:

I'm actually thankful ds will be going to school tomorrow. I just turned around to find dd1 playing "horsey" on dd2. Sigh. This baby will never crawl because I can never leave her on the floor. She just did it again. I should take a picture.

ETA: I figured out why it's so quiet around here...we're all depressed and missing Elsanne and Pavlina!


----------



## SoCalGirl (Oct 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 
socalgirl, I remember you! I looked at daily lyle for many months! I just got out of the habit... I have total photo-envy - are you a professional and/or have an awesome camera or what? I want better pics!

Oh yay. It is nice to be remembered by at least a few of you.









I'm not a professional photographer, just an avid hobbyist. One of my "secrets" is to only use natural light, never flash. It can be tricky, as we live in an apartment with way fewer windows than I would like, but I have gotten good at handholding the camera at fairly slow shutter speeds.

As far as well-baby visits, we do them, but Lyle doesn't have his 6-month visit until the day of his 7-month birthday. That was the earliest she had in her schedule. We haven't babyproofed yet but we're just procrastinating. He can scoot around on his belly (not very fast) and semi-crawls (also not very fast), so we really should start moving things from low to high.

Is anyone else staying at home who had planned to keep working? I worked from home before I had Lyle, and I planned to cut back after he was born, but I ended up cutting WAAAAY back, a lot more than I'd expected. I am still taking some work, but so little that it barely counts.


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

socal, that's how it was with my first - i was in a doctoral program, planning to just keep going, and ended up slogging through a master's thesis and stopping.

So, how do you hold the camera so still? Natural light is way better, I agree, but if the child is moving at all, it's totally blurry. Frustrating!


----------



## aydensmama (Jun 2, 2005)

Juice, what a day...I was tried just reading it!

Tanya, we are cooped up here to, I miss my daily walks with the boys right about at fussy time (5pm)!

It is sooooo cold here for normal Texas weather, everyone is buckling down!!!


----------



## SoCalGirl (Oct 29, 2005)

First off, I use a high ISO. Most of my indoor pics are taken at 1600 ISO. And then I use fast lenses that have wide apertures, and I am usually shooting fairly wide open. And then, I also take a lot of photos at once. Since he IS moving so much, it can be hard to get the focus spot-on (which is key with wide apertures), plus, of course, lots of times he moves an arm or turns his head just as I snap the picture. I definitely get my share of blurry pictures, too.


----------



## beautyful (Oct 30, 2003)

Maybe I'll catch back up with you guys tomorrow!

I spent a large portion of the last week at my parents' house, and it's not so easy to hop online there. I'm ready to yell at my sister's OB, who said he didn't think she'd make it through the weekend (39w pregnant) and of course she's still waiting!







(She's further along as far as dilation/station than I ever was with dd1!) I can't wait to be an aunt, but luckily this doctor has a very "wait and see" vibe, according to my mom.


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

: Hey everyone!!! Wow, 2nd page huh? We are all busy today I guess! We've had a day alright. Every time ds looks at dd, she freaks out. I think she is just so sick of him taking her toys or laying on her or what have you, that she has decided to FREAK out when he looks at her! It is wearing on my nerves.







:

April - good to see you again! I love that picture of you and L!!! Oh so cute!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SoCalGirl* 
Ok...you guys probably don't even remember me

I remember you! Hi!! Lyle is SO cute!! You are really a great photographer. I was reading your tips...I need to get a better camera. I just have a point and shoot digital camera (one that we got about 4 years ago). I would love a good one with lenses and such. Someday...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
15.5 lbs, 28 inches tall, 17 3/4 head. I call her a lollipop... big ole head on a lonnnnnnnnng skinny bod









OMG







She really _is_ a lollipop!







I bet she is SO cute!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Where IS everyone?

Waiting for that train....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
April, DS was 28" and 19.5 lbs at his 6 mo. appt. We thought for SURE he would be over 20 lbs (he weighed 22 on our home scale) but apparently we're just weaklings for whining about how heavy he's getting.









He and dd are the same!!! We went in for her 6 mo. check up and she was 19 lbs. 6 oz. and 28 inches. These big kids!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lotus.blossom* 
Love these healthy plump babies!









:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aydensmama* 

Mason was BIT three times


Quote:


Originally Posted by *gumby74* 
Lately I have been thinking about exploring the field of child modeling.

I think if you keep the attitude you have and that when it isn't fun you stop, you can do it and be fine. He is such a doll!







I don't know how to go about it. I do have a friend whose little boy is on a lot of Walmart ads and such.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
And the other about babyproofing.

And then I spat out.........a fly.


First, we do it as we need it. So, only when she starts getting into things, and then I put them up.

Second, YUCK! Oh my gosh, I would have lost it!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
holy a$$-kicking day

Has anybody seen the effing train? I've been on this platform forever
















Boy Juice, that made me tired just reading it! Here's hoping for a better day tomorrow. Glad the babe liked the Ergo. I use it when I am cooking, doing laundry, etc. It is SO nice!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
the kids are driving me








:
l









:

Ok, now I am nakking...so I better move. She really needs to nurse on the right side, but I can't do that when I'm on the computer. I miss you guys...I need to make more time to check in here and chat with my girls!


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SoCalGirl* 

Is anyone else staying at home who had planned to keep working? I worked from home before I had Lyle, and I planned to cut back after he was born, but I ended up cutting WAAAAY back, a lot more than I'd expected. I am still taking some work, but so little that it barely counts.

I'm doing between one - three hours a week. And it still feels crazy sometimes that one afternoon!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 
socal, that's how it was with my first - i was in a doctoral program, planning to just keep going, and ended up slogging through a master's thesis and stopping.
!

Amy - did you finish in the end? Can I be nosy and ask what subject? I'm waiting to know if I've been accepted to do a doctorate this year - really don't know how feasible it is...and don't want to add extra stress to my time with dd2 while she's little...but at the same time I want to, and 'thinking' occasionally is refreshing









Quote:


Originally Posted by *aydensmama* 

It is sooooo cold here for normal Texas weather, everyone is buckling down!!!

Thank goodness it's cold somewhere







: Sorry, but I'm so freaked out about global warming, and here we are in southern Poland for heaven's sake and no winter - no winter at all!!

Juice - some days just have Too Many Syllables to haiku. Congratulations on your survival. Today's another day!

As if dd's waking were not enough dh got up at 2.30 last night, fairly noisily and left for a couple of days...we really need a smilie with massive bags under her eyes. On the plus side yesterday I went clothes shopping - 15 minutes in one shop with dd asleep in the car with dh - ! and I got a pair of jeans that fit me! That is fairly amazing, as I still have a balloon strapped to my belly.

dd crying!


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
NOT ME!!!!

Actually I think JJoy still has her pregnancy ticker in her sig. Either that or she's due again in just a few weeks!

Does someone still have ultrasound pics in their sig, too?

Those are both me. I have too many things to read while online to edit my siggie. One of these days I'll get to it, like the laundry.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Am I the only one not doing well baby visits?

I did them with Emma because we have medicaid and they say I have to. I do it to cover my butt in case I ever get accused of medical neglect because we do no shots. It has happened to people I know. I figure if she's gettinng checked out, then I'm not neglecting medical care and they have no leg to stand on. Mattie has not been to the doc at all. Our life has been pretty hectic since she was born and now I'm not even getting my medicaid papers. I would really like to take her so that I can get ther Vittiligo looked at. I'd like to do something about it, so that it isn't awful when she's a teenager and she hates me for not trying to slow it down. Otherwise, I'd probably say, oh w ell. Also, the well baby visits keep mky family from talking about shots. They assume I do them since I do the visits. I'm a closet non-vaxer. My family would freak.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
My assistant, who I really rely on heavily, was just not there for me, and instead of being sympathetic I was pretty pissy.

Perhaps a cute card with a nice apology Haiku would help with this.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Has anybody seen the effing train? I've been on this platform forever

















There's a train coming. Are you sure? I was wondering what I was waiting on. Did I buy a ticket for that train? I'm sure I haven't even seen it in about years.

I've been busy the past few days. My cousin came in from out of town for a visit which was very nice. He told us he was bringing a surprise. He brought my sister from California. Yay. It was an awesome surprise. We spent the night at my mom's house. My dh acted like a butt. We had a fight that I'm still a little unsettled about it. We had a nice visit with my sister. She took me for a pedicure. It was the greatest thing. I was nervous leaving the baby with no milk, but we weren't far so it wasn't too bad. It went well and I loved it. I gotta go. Both my kiddos are still up. I gotta try to get them down.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

SoCal, I love the pics. I *wish* I'd manage a daily shot. Just gorgeous, both your pics and your babe.

I'm also glad it's winter somewhere. We actually have snow on the ground this morning. Not much more than a dusting, but at least it's white.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
Perhaps a cute card with a nice apology Haiku would help with this.

There's a train coming. Are you sure? I was wondering what I was waiting on. Did I buy a ticket for that train? I'm sure I haven't even seen it in about years.

That is a GREAT idea. And if there's no train coming, at least we're all having a good time on the platform. Somebody pass the tequila.


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 

Amy - did you finish in the end? Can I be nosy and ask what subject? I'm waiting to know if I've been accepted to do a doctorate this year - really

I finished the master's but not the PhD. We moved back home (were in Boston, and moved back to Ohio) once I stopped school because the cost of living was so high. It was sociology - what do you want to study?


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Alright, it's 7:20 a.m. here and I'm pumping reasonably well. To everyone who suggested first thing in the morning (Juice, Cori) thanks. And I hate you.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
I'm waiting to know if I've been accepted to do a doctorate this year - really don't know how feasible it is...and don't want to add extra stress to my time with dd2 while she's little...but at the same time I want to, and 'thinking' occasionally is refreshing









Thank goodness it's cold somewhere







: Sorry, but I'm so freaked out about global warming, and here we are in southern Poland for heaven's sake and no winter - no winter at all!!

sarenka, admittedly it's only been a week and a bit since i've been back, but so far it seems pretty feasible for me. I'm doing my phd in engineering.

crying babe, more later.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 
It was sociology - what do you want to study?

It would come under Counselling Studies, I suppose, it's about therapy and the buddhist 'concept' of no-self. Fingers crossed they'll accept me - then I have to go about getting funding. I'm applying to the uni in the uk where I did my counselling training, and they're pretty interested in this area - sorry no caps - nak!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 

sarenka, admittedly it's only been a week and a bit since i've been back, but so far it seems pretty feasible for me. I'm doing my phd in engineering.

go girl! with the pumping and the phd...


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
I know I haven't been pulling my weight, so busy I try to keep up with reading but never feel like I have anything good to say.


me too!
gotta run...
kel


----------



## newlywaaz (Oct 19, 2006)

_"some days just have Too Many Syllables"_

true dat.

H left me yesterday. He's working away this month (two days away, two here, three away, three here), and I am SO glad I'm not a single mom. It's not like DH does all that much with the baby or around the house while he's here, but every little bit helps, especially having an adult to talk to! DS is almost over his cold, thank God.

new question: what's the temp where you are? And, how does that compare with other years? It's 59 here in Sicily, and I don't know how that compares to other years, as we've only been here a few months.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 
socal, that's how it was with my first - i was in a doctoral program, planning to just keep going, and ended up slogging through a master's thesis and stopping.

So, how do you hold the camera so still? Natural light is way better, I agree, but if the child is moving at all, it's totally blurry. Frustrating!

It helps to have a prof. camera like Nikon D70 which is heavy. The heavier the camera the easier to hold it still during long shutter speed.
The automatic cameras are too light to hold still even during very short shutter speed.

I am getting Nikon D80 by the way VERY VERY soon!!







:

sorry ladies for not hanging out here as much as I used to but I have a life now!! NOt implying you don't! Just speaking for myself.
Plus DH works from home and his business is just growing WAY too fast and he spends majority of his time in from of the computer. We had to downsize to only one computer so we have to share.

Plus ever since we moved I am having almost no sleep. Samuel is teething like crazy - first tooth finally came out, another on its way so he cries most of night plus nurses NON STOP. My arms are ready to fall off, they hurt so much from the weird possitions at night.







:







:

I have not had time to read any of the recent replies , so I appologies for not responding to anyone's posts. I will try to catch up later.

Oh and it's SNOWING HERE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SoCalGirl* 
Oh yay. It is nice to be remembered by at least a few of you.










I remember you too!!







I had (still have but on my old computer) your website bookmarked so I can check your curious Lyle regulary









Good to see you back.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Even though it is slow, I'm pages behind. I've never talked about this before but I have a co-worker who takes about 4-5 months off a year in sick days. He has a chronic illness (I don't believe he does, I believe he is addicted to painkillers) so they let him get away with it. What it does is cause work thrown MY way and I feel like I'm treading water. I mentioned a big upgrade this year in a previous post - well he is my resource on it. So can you see why I'm panicking even more about it? So last week and this week I've barely been over here to read as I'm trying to get a ton of *other* stuff done in prep for that upgrade.







:

Continued hugs and PVs...thinking of you all


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
It would come under Counselling Studies, I suppose, it's about therapy and the buddhist 'concept' of no-self. Fingers crossed they'll accept me - then I have to go about getting funding. I'm applying to the uni in the uk where I did my counselling training, and they're pretty interested in this area - sorry no caps - nak!

Sounds interesting! How would it work with course requirements, comprehensive exams, etc.? Would you have to travel to the UK much? That would be my major concern if I were starting a program now. Oh, and find-your-own-funding sucks, but I have the luxury of being in the sciences (much easier to get guaranteed funding), so perhaps I have no perspective.

I'm ABD and most grad students I know who have started a family during their studies waited until that point, though not everyone. There is a new PhD candidate in my lab who has a 14 month old. She seems to be doing fine.

Good luck with your application!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newlywaaz* 
new question: what's the temp where you are? And, how does that compare with other years?

-21C this morning. Pretty normal. I'm in long underwear.

Global warming is not about warm winters -- it's more chaotic, extreme weather in general (e.g. Katrina, and such), melting glaciers, water levels rising, flooding, etc.

Pav,









Juice, hope you are recovering from yesterday!








to all


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Was missing you, Cori!








for your upgrade. I hear your frustration!!

dh is away, dd1 at a friend's, dd2 is being really grizzly (maybe first tooth) and I'm feeling pretty







:

Pav - glad to hear you have a life (!) let us know more if you have time -you were missed too...


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
Sounds interesting! How would it work with course requirements, comprehensive exams, etc.? Would you have to travel to the UK much? That would be my major concern if I were starting a program now. Oh, and find-your-own-funding sucks, but I have the luxury of being in the sciences (much easier to get guaranteed funding), so perhaps I have no perspective.

I'm ABD and most grad students I know who have started a family during their studies waited until that point, though not everyone. There is a new PhD candidate in my lab who has a 14 month old. She seems to be doing fine.

Good luck with your application!

Global warming is not about warm winters -- it's more chaotic, extreme weather in general (e.g. Katrina, and such), melting glaciers, water levels rising, flooding, etc.


Oh, we posted at the same time! I would be doing my own research and writing it up over here, and just consulting with a supervisor in the UK making our own arrangements so it could include email and phone, only a couple of face to face meetings a year would be required. No exams or anything else. I was really happy when I found out this was possible!

What does ABD mean??
Yes, not so many people are prepared to spend hard cash working out whether the self exists or not







. Also funding is a problem because I tend to fall between two stools, not entitled to anything in the UK because I lost my 'relevant connection' having been away too long, and here I'm not a citizen so not entitled either.

Thanks for the good wishes!

Of course you're right about global warming, but I think our warm Polish winter is related - it's right across Europe as well - there's something which always happens over Siberia (hmm, yes, still waiting for the train







) I mean without fail every year, and this year there isn't one!! And that's why







: . it made perfect sense when dh explained it to me yesterday.


----------



## AidansMommy1012 (Jan 9, 2006)

How on earth do you ladies manage to post so frequently? I'm draaaagging behind and feel like I'm doing pretty well!

It's encouraging to hear about all you mamas who are in school. I'm getting ready to start working on my bachelor's in a month and a half. I'll likely do either a semester or the entire year (seeing how things pan out and whether or not I can get Grandma to take the kids occasionally) online, and then combine online classes with campus classes so I can pursue an environmental science minor, which isn't available through the distance program. So I'll be joining you all on the platform, with a laptop. Working away and counting on you guys to watch my kids.









Ds1 cut his foot this morning on an as yet undiscovered something in our bedroom, so we're all feeling very paranoid and stepping very carefully. I'm accompanying a girlfriend to the hospital for a CAT scan today. She's been having horrible migraines, much worse than usual, and they want to take a peek inside her head. Her dh is a high school teacher, so he's going to be at work and can't go with her. I realy hope she's okay. She's a mom and a newlywed and just turned 24 a couple of weeks ago, and I just love her to pieces.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
To everyone who suggested first thing in the morning (Juice, Cori) thanks. And I hate you.

















:







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newlywaaz* 
new question: what's the temp where you are?

Here I am complaining that the low was about 24 last night. Brrr. High today in the low 40s. Hey, at least I'm not bragging about it being summer in my hemisphere







Actually, we came very close to getting that nasty ice storm that Oklahoma got. We got three days of rain, they got ice. If that front was over to the east just a little bit....


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm not on the computer much on the weekends and lots happened while I was away.

Aydensmama, how's Mason healing from the bite? It looked so bad in the picture, I can't imagine what it was like in person.

SoCalGirl, What beautiful pics you take (of course it helps to have a beautiful baby!)! And, I too, remember you from the DDC. Welcome back.

Tricia, as for baby modeling, if you keep it fun, then I'd say go for it. You have one cute babe. I have no idea where to start with modeling. That would be a great way to start a college education fund.

April, good to see you again. I did all the WBVs for the first few months b/c they were free with our insurance. But, now that we have to have a co-pay for the next few until he's a year old, we're going to space them out more. I'm with JJoy, I want to develop a good relationship with the Dr. so that if any questions come up about not vaxing (or delayed vaxing), we have records of having him seen regularly. More of a CYA than anything else.

Juice, that's some day you had yesterday. Are you able to get any more down time today? Your post wore me out and I didn't have to live it.

Sarenka, Good luck with getting in to the PhD program. I lost half my brain when I got PG, I don't think I could handle the work load. As for the fly in your coffee ... YUCK!!!

As for working, I'm starting taking massage appointments again. Only a couple each week while DH can watch DS. It's more to keep up with (and pay for) my licensing and certification than it is to have a 2nd income. So far it's been good bonding time between DH and DS (of course, I've only taken 2 appointments so far!). If it starts to become a problem, I'll wait a little longer to go back.

As for sleep issues, last night DS would only fall asleep if he was sitting up and I was lying down. It meant he was in quite an awkward position to BF, but it kept him happy. Ever since he learned to sit up, he's not happy if he's in any other position ... even sleeping. Luckily he let me lie him down after he fell asleep.


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

I almost forgot ... the weather here has been crazy. It isn't usually very cold, but lately it's been 60F! Last night a cold front came through and it's in the 40s today. I liked the days of having the windows open. But it has been giving me spring fever way too early this year.


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
Sounds interesting! How would it work with course requirements, comprehensive exams, etc.? Would you have to travel to the UK much? That would be my major concern if I were starting a program now. Oh, and find-your-own-funding sucks, but I have the luxury of being in the sciences (much easier to get guaranteed funding), so perhaps I have no perspective.

I'm ABD and most grad students I know who have started a family during their studies waited until that point, though not everyone. There is a new PhD candidate in my lab who has a 14 month old. She seems to be doing fine.

Good luck with your application!

-21C this morning. Pretty normal. I'm in long underwear.

Global warming is not about warm winters -- it's more chaotic, extreme weather in general (e.g. Katrina, and such), melting glaciers, water levels rising, flooding, etc.

Pav,









Juice, hope you are recovering from yesterday!








to all

re Global warming - if you haven't yet, check out An Inconvienient Truth. VERY good, and explains it very well.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

it was -30C this morning.







COLD!!!!!


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

It's cold here. Really cold. This morning it was 5 F. Right now it is 15 F. That is freaking COLD! We're normally in the 30's this time of year. However, it stayed warm longer than it has in a long time. So...who knows?

Poor Maria...had to get up at 7:20







: My heart is bleeding for you. Oh wait, I was up at 6:45 with my silly toddler!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 

Here I am complaining that the low was about 24 last night. Brrr. High today in the low 40s.

Ooh, 40 sounds warm to me today! It's all relative huh? That is one thing I do not miss about Kansas, the ice storms! EEK!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 

As for sleep issues, last night DS would only fall asleep if he was sitting up and I was lying down. It meant he was in quite an awkward position to BF, but it kept him happy. Ever since he learned to sit up, he's not happy if he's in any other position ... even sleeping. Luckily he let me lie him down after he fell asleep.

That is way too funny!!!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
Juice, hope you are recovering from yesterday!

Yeah, that, and yet somehow not so much. I'm OK, and I don't even feel like whining. I do feel like wine-ing, but it's only 3pm and that would be a little extreme. But for those interested, here's the non-haikuable version of today So Far...

Got up at 6:15, 'cuz I knew I was taking the baby to work and my assistant wouldn't be there. Can we all say ERGO together? I actually only adjusted one person with him on my back, and then he was asleep and actually napped for an hour and a half, which he hasn't done in weeks. I only saw 6 people, and I was at the office for about three hours. I went and ran some errands, got home, made some soup, sat down to eat it, and the phone rang. It was DD1's teacher, DD had fallen down and hit the corner of a chair and they thought she'd probably need some stitches. So I scooped up the babe and ran to school, where DD was a total wreck. It didn't look that bad to me, so I called our ped, who said to come by and let him have a look. So we went there, and the doc said it could use a couple of stitches, but that given its location etc we could also skip them. He cleaned it up and put some steri-tape on it, and of course by this time Ethan was screaming his head off from exhaustion. But we all came home, and I've managed to get something to eat, put DD1 in front of a movie, and feed the babe. Thank goodness my MIL is a saint - I told her what was going on and she cancelled a couple of appointments (she's a massage therapist) so she would be available to pick up DD2 from school and bring her home. Because otherwise I'd be packing everyone into the car right now instead of NAK and filling you all in on the excitement in my life.

I am SO glad she didn't need stitches. It would have been really hard for both of us.

So now, we rest. DH is coming home early (DD's been asking for him nonstop) and I sense takeout in our dining future. I work tomorrow but not until noon. So *in theory* there should be a bit of downtime right about now. But wow, when it rains, it pours, huh?

I would very much like to see an Inconvenient Truth.

It's somwhere in the mid-20's (F) here, and snowing. Pretty snow. Puffy, fluffy snow. I'm glad. I grew up in New Mexico, where it would start snowing in November (or so) and then it would not rain again until spring. What's up with rain in winter?? Wrong, I tell you. Just wrong.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
Ever since he learned to sit up, he's not happy if he's in any other position ... even sleeping. Luckily he let me lie him down after he fell asleep.









:

I lost half my brain too. I'm just hoping that the abstract bit is still around and it's just everyday life and normal conversations I can't handle!

Aidensmommy - thinking of your friend, fingers crossed. I post a lot when I'm home all day with just babe most of the time. I just walk past the computer and write a few lines while doing 6 other things...I'm also lucky in that I read fast!


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

we cross posted juice - healing vibes going out to your poor dd... and your frazzled self...


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Oh, Juice! So sorry about the bumped head! And all the frenzy that went with it. I was nursing and decided to flip through the channels when all the pretty people from the Golden Globes were on. So I watched them talk to all the pretty people. The last one was Will Ferrell and his wife. Apparently they have a two week old and he was carrying his wife's breast pump for her. Of course, he made it funny and he was carrying it out of the case wide open for all to see. Breast pump on the red carpet.







:

And it's 10 degrees colder here than they predicted. Yikes. It's supposed to be 18 tonight! I'm sorry y'all, but that's cold. I cannot imagine the -10, 20, 30. The winters alone will keep me forever south of Missouri. I was born in FL, but when I was a toddler we moved to my dad's home in Indiana. We lived there until I was 8 and we moved back to FL after the divorce. I remember some really cold winters and very deep snow. Of course, I was shorter back then, but winters like that aren't happening much anymore.

I second An Inconvenient Truth. Definitely a documentary worth watching. I almost enjoyed it as much as Super-size Me. And if you haven't seen that, then you absolutely must.


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

tanya







on your location-hope it hasn't taken me too long to notice that!

juicy-glad the juicelet didn't need stitches-hope you have a calm rest of the day/night!

babe calls, as usual...
kel


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

It rains, it pours, it poops...Ethan just had the biggest poop blowout this side of the equator. Wowie! That's what you get when you only go every few days... it was everywhere. And there was no good way to get his clothes off without smearing it all over the place.

Good times!

At this point, I'm not whining. I am laughing.







:

O.K. universe
i've had enough of your [email protected]
i'm sitting down now.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fenwickmama* 
tanya







on your location-hope it hasn't taken me too long to notice that!









:








: at least you aren't there alone anymore


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Juice has the tequila, I've got the blender.......who's got the salt?

Kel, you didn't miss it...I just changed it today!


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
I would be doing my own research and writing it up over here, and just consulting with a supervisor in the UK making our own arrangements so it could include email and phone, only a couple of face to face meetings a year would be required. No exams or anything else. I was really happy when I found out this was possible!

What does ABD mean??
Yes, not so many people are prepared to spend hard cash working out whether the self exists or not







. Also funding is a problem because I tend to fall between two stools, not entitled to anything in the UK because I lost my 'relevant connection' having been away too long, and here I'm not a citizen so not entitled either.

Thanks for the good wishes!

Of course you're right about global warming, but I think our warm Polish winter is related - it's right across Europe as well - there's something which always happens over Siberia (hmm, yes, still waiting for the train







) I mean without fail every year, and this year there isn't one!! And that's why







: . it made perfect sense when dh explained it to me yesterday.

That sounds like a good setup -- no coursework or comps would definitely make it easier to combine a phd and a baby. I gotta tell you, though, thesis writing while caring for DS is kicking my butt.

I have a gazillion things on the go, plus I start lecturing next week and I am still writing up the syllabus and preparing lecture notes.







:

I am sooooooo looking forward to DH starting his leave.

ABD = all but dissertation. Basically all coursework & exams are done; all I have left to do is finish up some experiments and write the dissertation. (Should take somewhere between 1.5 - 2 years.)

Oh, and I didn't mean to imply that warm winters are not related, just that it's much more complex than that. But hey, if unseasonably warm weather makes people finally sit up and take notice of environmental issues, I'm all for it!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AidansMommy1012* 
I'm getting ready to start working on my bachelor's in a month and a half. I'll likely do either a semester or the entire year (seeing how things pan out and whether or not I can get Grandma to take the kids occasionally) online, and then combine online classes with campus classes so I can pursue an environmental science minor, which isn't available through the distance program. So I'll be joining you all on the platform, with a laptop. Working away and counting on you guys to watch my kids.









That's awesome! Good luck with that. I hope your friend is OK.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
Poor Maria...had to get up at 7:20







: My heart is bleeding for you.









Seriously, I am so not a morning person. 7 a.m. is ridiculously early for me.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
I was nursing and decided to flip through the channels when all the pretty people from the Golden Globes were on. So I watched them talk to all the pretty people. The last one was Will Ferrell and his wife. Apparently they have a two week old and he was carrying his wife's breast pump for her. Of course, he made it funny and he was carrying it out of the case wide open for all to see. Breast pump on the red carpet.







:

You know, I'm sure there are people who will give them heck about going out and leaving a two week old, but I think it's kind of cool to use the opportunity to normalize what is involved in feeding an infant.

Juice, yikes on the head injury!

Tanya, you started a trend.


----------



## SoCalGirl (Oct 29, 2005)

I'm in San Diego, where it's always sunny and beautiful, it seems like. (We've lived here a few months over a year so far.) It kind of feels like an alternate reality, what with its warm winters and all. It's been "chilly" for SD lately--temps in the 50s--so it feels cool, but everything's relative, right? In Boston or Boulder (the last two places I lived) I would have thought 50s in January was warm!

My husband is in academia, and most of our friends in academia have waited until they finished their Ph.D.s to have kids. I don't know that it gets any easier once you're done, really, but that's how it's worked out for most of our friends. My DH is doing a post-doc now and is currently applying to universities for faculty positions.

One couple we know was pregnant while the husband was finishing his Ph.D. His goal was to defend his dissertation before the baby was born. But as these things tend to go, his defense kept getting pushed back. Finally, he defended one night in February, and we were all out celebrating with him that evening. While we were out, his wife started having contractions. About 30 hours later, the baby was born. Talk about just getting it in under the wire!

And sarenka, ABD means "all but dissertation." Meaning all that's left is to complete one's dissertation and defend it.


----------



## kimya (Apr 3, 2006)

I just have a second because we are getting ready to leave tomorrow! We are going to stay with my parents tomorrow night so my dad can take us to the airport 5:00 Thursday morning







: I guess that is a good time to fly if we want her to sleep the whole way to New York.

We just found out that the friend we are staying with has a washer and dryer but i think we are going to pick up disposables from Whole Foods (we got a WF gift card for Christmas). I just don't want to carry a huge diaper bag everywhere in the city. Especially since I will be lugging my guitar, cds and t-shirts around. At least we don't have to pack 100 outfits for her and we can wash her slobbery clothes every couple days!

A couple of VERY COOL things are happening here. Panda is signing for milk!!! For the past week it seemed like maybe she was trying but we weren't sure. As of today she is staring at her hand very intently and opening and closing her fingers!!! Then she looks at me and smiles!!! And we have started trying to EC a little. I think we have figured out her "just about to pee" sound. So 3 times today when she made the sound we opened the diaper (not holding her over the sink, just laying on the diaper) and said "Pipi! Pipi!" And she smiled and put her hand down there and peed all over her hand (and me)!

Okay, time to try to dig out warm clothes that fit. I might be out of luck!!! Multi-layers of long johns under maternity skirts are sooo NYC chic! Right?!


----------



## WNB (Apr 29, 2006)

THEY ARE GONE, THEY ARE GONE, THEY ARE GONE!!

Yay, the house is finally free of guests. Guests I enjoy for the most part, but guests, nonetheless, for almost a month continuously.

The highlights:
- baby learned to roll over and can maintain a sitting position pretty well
- baby began tasting solids, playing with tiny bits of whatever we are eating (assuming no nuts in it)

The lows:
- hearing my FIL accuse his oldest grandson of breaking into their home (he of course hadn't done so). I find myself wondering when my DD's "walk on water" status will expire, and she will instead be suspected of nefarious deeds and general shiftlessness.
- after trying gently to decline the addition of another "teflon" type skillet to our kitchen inventory, having to do so more forcefully (Thank you, but NO I would prefer NOT to have another, since we already have several small skillets.)
- hearing my MIL later explaining the virtues of Teflon (and lightweight skillets) to my husband, while thinking I was out of earshot.

The surprises:
- FIL was actually not in an unpleasant mood the whole time, and did not focus the whole time on the absence of a clearly defined career plan (with 60+ hour weeks expected) for DH
- I finally realized where DH got his habit of dropping stuff whereever he goes, after watching FIL (and MIL picking up after him). This is something I know I need to work on as well, and it seems like a manageable aspect of our behavior that we can (and must) change.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

wnb, I would keel right over if I had guests for a month.









So I noticed a few posts ago that my postcount matched my birth year. Now I notice it's my brother's... and I'm in the stretch where each year has increasing meaning. Almost 2000, and going to be fun every minute!


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 









Juice has the tequila, I've got the blender.......who's got the salt?

Kel, you didn't miss it...I just changed it today!










salt here!


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

kimya have a great trip! definitely cold here on the east coast finally. excellent about the signing (i'm just starting to sign with seth-always late with these things lately) and the EC!

WNB, holy crap, a month! enjoy getting back to normal!

maria, forgot to say earlier, glad the pumping is going better, even if it is









ok mamas, wanted to say more but babe calls (why isn't he asleep?) so hi to everyone! may we all have wonderfully restful nights and calm days tomorrow!
kelly


----------



## aydensmama (Jun 2, 2005)

Seriously, I read through the posts that have come up since I have been away, and I think, oh I want to alk about that, and that and that, and then by the time I get here, I have forgotten them all....so bad of me









And, please don't laugh, but I still haven't figured out how to use the whole qoute thing...I know, I know!

I hope everyone is staying warm!!!!! It is so cold her, like everywhere.

Sarenka and Pi~ I look up to you both for your higher studies! You girls are great!

Swanee- thanks for asking...he is doing well, I think we may have a scar







I love picturing your little ones sleeping positions.

Juice- I am sorry about your day, and so happy that you did not need stiches! We are thinking about you!

Kimya- have fun on your trip!

For everyone that I can't remember that far back
















Mason got some teeth here but I did not notice







: till they were pretty much in. It is amazing how your miss such big things when for me with the first kiddo all I could do was wait and watch and notice every little thing! I am happy though cause I guess it didn't bother him that much! He is also sitting for short periods of time, and finally getting interested in big brother, whom we have taught to call the baby his best friend









Babe up and crying.....be back


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aydensmama* 
oh I want to talk about that, and that and that, and then by the time I get here, I have forgotten them all....so bad of me

















You're still waiting for the train, too! We need some limones. Come join us on the platform. Who's got the organic margarita mix?







Oh, and no one needs to be a designated driver because we'll take the train whenever it gets here!

About the scar....I've never used it and I think it's expensive, but since it's on his face you might look into that Mederma scar stuff for kids. I don't know if it's ok for babies though.

Safe travels, Kimya, and stay warm!

ETA: My mom has somehow planned overnight a trip for us out west at the end of March. Albuquerque, here come the Griswold's (no offense...you know who you are







)!!


----------



## AidansMommy1012 (Jan 9, 2006)

Took my friend to her CAT scan. It was quick and went as well as it could, but she won't know anything until possibly tomorrow at the earliest.

I forget who said they used to live for a time in Indiana and how the winters aren't how they used to be. Just in the past couple of years, it's really warmed up here. We used to get a fair amount of snow, and we just haven't gotten any lately. It SUCKS. My mom lives in the UP of Michigan, and I keep calling her to wistfully ask after her snow.

Think I'm going to call and cancel ds2's WBV scheduled for the end of the month. We've been vaxxing, but he was just miserable after his last batch of shots. He was up all night crying and I felt just horrible for him. May be time to step back and rethink this. We have a good relationship with our family practitioner. She delivered both our boys and goes to church with dh's mom. I don't know that she'll be big on delayed vaxxing though. I kind of think not. It makes me sad to think of leaving her, because I just adore her as a person, and she's crazy about our kids. Not sure what we're going to do yet. I do have the names of a couple of non vax friendly docs in the area. We'll see. Much thinking and talking ahead.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aydensmama* 
And, please don't laugh, but I still haven't figured out how to use the whole qoute thing...I know, I know!

Here ya go. If you look at the bottom right corner of each post, there are three buttons. If you want to quote someone, click the middle one (I think it says +" or something like that but I can't see it right now) and it'll turn red. Then keep reading, keep clicking them, and when you hit "reply" all those quotes will be sitting there in your reply box. You can edit them down for length if you don't want your post to be a mile long (though if you're me, that doesn't help







)

My assistant is still sick. I'm trying to decide whether I should try to make the day work, or just call it, take the day off, and try to work on Friday instead. It's really tricky when you have to reschedule people. They don't like it - not good business practice. Ugh. One cup of coffee and then I'll decide.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Oh, and thanks for all the well wishing for DD. She's got a serious black eye today. Yesterday when we were going through it all, I was questioning whether it was really necessary to take her to the ped., and now I'm so glad we did. Even though no treatment was really necessary, looking at her today I would have been really worried that she'd fractured her eye socket or something. She's fine, though. She'll probably have a small scar right at the corner of her eye - her dad has one in the exact spot. So they'll match, how cute!


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
ETA: My mom has somehow planned overnight a trip for us out west at the end of March. Albuquerque, here come the Griswold's (no offense...you know who you are







)!!























:







:







:

BTW, not a fan of margaritas here...but I'll bring the Bacardi Limon!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
My assistant is still sick. I'm trying to decide whether I should try to make the day work, or just call it, take the day off, and try to work on Friday instead. It's really tricky when you have to reschedule people. They don't like it - not good business practice. Ugh. One cup of coffee and then I'll decide.









- that sounds tough. I can see it being a PITA as a patient but hopefully they'll understand...she is sick afterall!!!

I'm jumping right in after not replying for a few pages - sorry - there was stuff I wanted to reply to but I just can't this week.







to all!


----------



## writermommy (Jan 29, 2005)

I've been lurking, but no time to post. Logan has been sick with an ear infection and I've been using what little time I have to get work done. I'll try to catch up on the reading later.








Juice! I'm glad she didn't need stitches. My 6 year old had to get them in her chin when she was four. I turned around to get a towel and she tried to climb out of the tub, fell and hit her chin on the tile. It was very traumatic (for me) She actually did very well and only cried when it was time to take them out.

Kimya, yeah to the baby signing! Logan hasn't tried yet, but then I'm not totally consistent either. Have a great, safe trip!








to everyone attending school (I knew this was a smart bunch)







I got my Bachelors when I was pregnant with my third dd. I went to school through the first two pregnancies/babies. I found out I was pregnant when I was student teaching. I'd love to go back for a Masters, but the thought makes me







:







:







: right now. Maybe in a few years....

I know there was more I wanted to say, but my sleep deprived brain isn't cooperating...








to all!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

:yawning:
















It's about all I can muster this morning after last night. Dd2 was all mucousy last night and uncomfortable.







: Please let the sickies pass without getting worse.

And I can't relax today. I have to be in Little Rock by 10:30 for an Arkansas Breastfeeding Coalition meeting. We stand a very good chance of getting legislation in this state. We're getting NIP laws established, making it so there is civil recourse if someone asks you to leave, and getting bf moms exempt from jury duty. Hope they vote it all in!


----------



## AidansMommy1012 (Jan 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Oh, and thanks for all the well wishing for DD. She's got a serious black eye today. Yesterday when we were going through it all, I was questioning whether it was really necessary to take her to the ped., and now I'm so glad we did. Even though no treatment was really necessary, looking at her today I would have been really worried that she'd fractured her eye socket or something. She's fine, though. She'll probably have a small scar right at the corner of her eye - her dad has one in the exact spot. So they'll match, how cute!

I'm so glad she's okay! Stuff like that is so hard on mama's heart. Here's to your assistant making a miracle recovery!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
:yawning:
















It's about all I can muster this morning after last night. Dd2 was all mucousy last night and uncomfortable.







: Please let the sickies pass without getting worse.

And I can't relax today. I have to be in Little Rock by 10:30 for an Arkansas Breastfeeding Coalition meeting. We stand a very good chance of getting legislation in this state. We're getting NIP laws established, making it so there is civil recourse if someone asks you to leave, and getting bf moms exempt from jury duty. Hope they vote it all in!


























































































































Yuck. Ds1 just got over a nasty little cold that would. not. let. go.

And good for you on the lactivism front! You rock, woman! Keep us posted on what transpires from this. Indiana has very vaguely worded legislation. I'm hoping that we'll follow Illinois' example and get way more specific (and thus more protection and possibly actual legal recourse against those who violate it). The first lady of Illinois breastfed her babies and is a lactivist herself, and got some serious laws passed.


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

I haven't done much with the baby signing. I suppose it might be too late to try? I would love to, but I worry that by the time she totally picks it up.....well I guess that's silly. She won't be talking for a while. What's everyone doing on that front? Got any good resources? Especially internet ones? MASSIVELY in the red over here and can't afford to buy any books. And the library and I are NOT on good terms (shamefully admitting to keeping a few books WAY too long).


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

I've never signed with my babies but I think it is a GREAT idea and I don't think it's too late. I know someone who started signing for a newborn, and her toddler picked it up. It was super-helpful for the toddler, who had a few words and phrases but not that many. It really increased her ability to communicate, especially for more difficult concepts like "help me". The only reason that I haven't done it is I am too lazy and too much of a procrastinator. (God, that looks awful in print!)


----------



## kimya (Apr 3, 2006)

(I should be packing)

It's amazing, yesterday and today so far, there has been NO fussing for milk. NO confusion at all - none. She wants boob, she does the sign. And she smiles while she does it, because she knows she will get what she wants.

I was trying to think of other useful ones...

play
potty
bath
up
bounce (for when she can't sleep and needs to be bounced!)

I don't know! What would be good words for her to be able to express?!


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SabbathD* 
I haven't done much with the baby signing. I suppose it might be too late to try? I would love to, but I worry that by the time she totally picks it up.....well I guess that's silly. She won't be talking for a while. What's everyone doing on that front? Got any good resources? Especially internet ones? MASSIVELY in the red over here and can't afford to buy any books. And the library and I are NOT on good terms (shamefully admitting to keeping a few books WAY too long).

It is definitely not too late. One of the major reason for toddler tantrums in the inability to communicate. Definitely worth trying. Maybe Sandrine can post the list she has of sites?

Kimya - have a good trip! With ds1, I didn't do very much, but the ones that we consistently used were milk, more, all done, up, down....


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 

Babyproofing. How am I supposed to do that with two older dc leaving things everywhere? I guess we need to become a toy-free home.


















we've always had a "lego zone" type place in the house where all small-piece toys go. It takes some furniture moving but it's possible. So far, K is just rolling and rolling... not getting that far because he gets sick of being horizontal pretty quickly. He's spending a LOT of time on my back







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
It would come under Counselling Studies, I suppose, it's about therapy and the buddhist 'concept' of no-self.

I'd love to hear more. I just found out yesterday that HH Dalai Lama is visiting Indiana in October







: We are so going. I forget if I've "seen" you in the Buddhist mamas' thread, but I'm trying to rejuvinate my practice a bit, and the big boys have started studying a little from a nice basic Buddhist Studies online course. Meditation with babies =







:

As if.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
It is definitely not too late.


I usually don't even start until 7-8 months, but of course it clearly pays to start earlier for some babies. Mine never seem to do much until 12 mos, so I wouldn't sweat it if you haven't started.

Kimya, your baby is a walking talking genius









No, a standing signing genius.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SabbathD* 
I haven't done much with the baby signing. I suppose it might be too late to try? I would love to, but I worry that by the time she totally picks it up.....well I guess that's silly. She won't be talking for a while. What's everyone doing on that front? Got any good resources? Especially internet ones? MASSIVELY in the red over here and can't afford to buy any books. And the library and I are NOT on good terms (shamefully admitting to keeping a few books WAY too long).


I just sarted a course on baby sign and the teacher said that it's about 6mths that ppl should start teaching a sign. It when they learn the control of their hands. For example, like knowing that if they want an objet they need to move their hand to pick it up.

So it's never too late to teach our children to sign.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Here what i have on the dif sites for signing.

Here's more sites:

ONLINE REFERENCE
Northlight Communications/sign 2me
www.sign2me.com

Sign2me Public Discussion Forum
www.sign2me.com/dicussion/

NCAP Discussioin Forum (members only)
www.sign2me.com/ncap/discussion/index.php

American Sign Language Browser
http://commtechlab.msu.eu/sites/aslweb/brower.htm

Sign with Me ASL Dictionary
http://signwithme.com/main_signs.asp

American Sign Language Fingerspelling
http://www.where.com/scott.net/asl/

SignHear Communications Center
http://library.thinkquest.org/10202/

British Sign Language
http://www/britishsignlanguage.com

World Sign Pages
http://wwwdeafblind.com/worldsig.html

EDUCATION
ASLInfo
http://www.aslinfo.com

About Deafness/Hard of Hearing
http://deafness.about.com

Gallaudet University
http://www.gallaudet.edu

Nation Association of the Deaf
http://www.nad.org

I hope i type them all right and they work.

HTH


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 
Meditation with babies =







:

As if.









:

Kimya, Panda is ever the developmental rockstar. Maybe we should all take up guitar because apparently there are some brain connections going on there!

I've only been home for 10 minutes. I only get a short 30 minute break before picking up ds. I never stay gone all day. dd1 hasn't napped. We had the meeting in the morning (I'll fill you in later) and then a quick lunch for dd1 and I and then I had to meet with a pregnant mom and answer her







questions. She's due before the next LLL meeting and asked if we could meet in between.


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Kimya, that's awesome! We got one very clear milk sign from DS a while back, but since then, no more. (I swear, it's like he works on a skill until he can do it, then he checks it off his list and stops doing that particular skill.) We really need to add a few more signs. We sign Maman and Daddy and a few others, but he just looks at us like we're morons.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

IMing a friend.
Silently the ink pen rolls
on the baby's face.


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
IMing a friend.
Silently the ink pen rolls
on the baby's face.











For signs I like "all done" "more" and "help" We also did please and thank you which were surprisingly popular basics


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)




----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
IMing a friend.
Silently the ink pen rolls
on the baby's face.









:








NICE!

good luck with that, by the way


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Apparently she has skin like the surface of a dry erase board. Baby wipe took it right off. Oh, how I wish I could share a pic right now. I have to say that despite the lack of sleep, the running around....today was a good day. Ds was fantastic, dd1 was good. I'm just so relieved to have a change in behavior for ds. Even if it is only for today!









ETA: Y'all check this out. Someone found a pic of it....I liked Will Ferrell before this but now I like him even more!
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=596812


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

nak

tanya, love the haiku! and good to know soft baby skin cleans up easily.


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

Just checking in here real quick. I have a ton of dishes to wash. My no-good, free-loading cousin can lay on the couch and take a 4 hour nap, but it's my turn for dishes. I have to wash his towels, clean up the tub after him, and listen to him whine about not getting enough food or the right kinds he wants and he can't do dishes?! What the hell?! Sorry for more complaining. I'm losing my mind.
Anyway, Mattie is pulling up. And she is now able to sit on her bottom. I'll post pics later. I was excited and sad all at the same time.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
I have to wash his towels, clean up the tub after him, and listen to him whine about not getting enough food or the right kinds he wants and he can't do dishes?! What the hell?! Sorry for more complaining. I'm losing my mind.

You have to? You really have to? I don't think so!
Say no. Just no. That you are not going to clean up after him. That while he's in your house he has to pull his weight. And mean it. Put all your 'complaining' energy into it. Your mind is too precious to lose on an inconsiderate oaf like this.

As for Mattie - wow!! Daisy is still not sitting but I'm finding it hard to adjust to 'proper' crawling. It's just exhausting. There are too many things that just can't be babyproofed short of knocking the house down and starting again.

Tanya - here I go again being really slow on the uptake. IMing a friend?

Never tried signing - feeling that I should try to learn the language the baby is already using. But I'm starting to change my mind - after all as Cori said, there's all that toddler frustration about not being to communicate, I suppose I'm not as good at picking up the signals as I'd like to think.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
We sign Maman and Daddy and a few others, but he just looks at us like we're morons.









That was what I assumed would happen with mine









Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 
I'd love to hear more. I just found out yesterday that HH Dalai Lama is visiting Indiana in October







: We are so going. I forget if I've "seen" you in the Buddhist mamas' thread, but I'm trying to rejuvinate my practice a bit, and the big boys have started studying a little from a nice basic Buddhist Studies online course. Meditation with babies =







:









yes, absolutely -on the other hand it's certainly a practice in attention!
If you're seriously interested in what I'm writing about I can email you an attachment, PM me!
I only discovered the Buddhist mamas thread about a week ago. I actually read it all as well! Happy for you that the Dalai Lama will be near you - wow!
If he tried coming here he'd probably be locked up under emergency legislation to protect Poland from sects.







: Sorry about that, I'm just so angry about the way this country is going, it keeps leaking in inappropriate places...


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
IMing a friend?

IM = Instant Message
Real-time computer chat.

Tanya I wish I could see pics of your babe all inked up. The pic of Will Ferrell's breast pump (yes, it's HIS now) was good, but not as cute, I'm sure.

Jjoy, I agree with Sarenka. Twice. The Just Say NO part and the part about your mind being too precious to lose.


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Apparently she has skin like the surface of a dry erase board. Baby wipe took it right off.

 I got sharpie off a 2yo once with baby wipes. Miracles, those wipes.

And hey, socal, I think I got some decent pictures yesterday of my half-year-old







:

here they are
http://scottfamily.blogs.com/photos/...ear/index.html


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

:


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
Kimya, that's awesome! We got one very clear milk sign from DS a while back, but since then, no more. (I swear, it's like he works on a skill until he can do it, then he checks it off his list and stops doing that particular skill.) We really need to add a few more signs. We sign Maman and Daddy and a few others, but he just looks at us like we're morons.









Yeah, it is hard for the first while when they are not signing back. When I teach my classes, I tell parents to start with Mom, Dad, Milk, More and Eat. When you get those down (for you, not the baby) and are comfortable using those all the time, add in more. I agree with PG, please and thank you are great ones to use now too. Ds was signing please and thank you at 11 months!!! The key is to be consistent. Keep at it, sign with him all the time and he will get it, I promise!!! If you have any questions, please ask me. This is what I _do_, I love teaching parent's to sign with their babies!!!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
IMing a friend.
Silently the ink pen rolls
on the baby's face.









Reminds me of Emma. She did that at about this age. Dh was looking in the paper for a job (wow, we just don't have much luck with him getting work, eh?) and he looked away, she got the pen. It was pretty funny. He got her on video and captured some of the photos from there.

So, last night dd was up all night! I don't know what is going on with her. She is always such a great sleeper. She didn't want to nurse, just cried and cried. My poor girl. I think she is teething. I gave her some chamomile tablets this morning and she is now sleeping. We're going to the children's museum today...I hope I can stay awake!


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fenwickmama* 







:



















































Kel - what's going on?????????

JJoy - looking back, although I still agree with my own advice to you, I'm sorry I insulted your cousin who I don't know from Adam - I was in a baaad mood this morning.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Apparently she has skin like the surface of a dry erase board. Baby wipe took it right off. Oh, how I wish I could share a pic right now. I have to say that despite the lack of sleep, the running around....today was a good day. Ds was fantastic, dd1 was good. I'm just so relieved to have a change in behavior for ds. Even if it is only for today!









ETA: Y'all check this out. Someone found a pic of it....I liked Will Ferrell before this but now I like him even more!
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=596812









: I heard about that - glad to be able to see a picture! BTW, awesome lactivism work you are doing!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
Just checking in here real quick. I have a ton of dishes to wash. My no-good, free-loading cousin can lay on the couch and take a 4 hour nap, but it's my turn for dishes.

I agree with the others - sounds like it is time to set some ground rules. How receptive would dh be to laying down the law if he won't listen to you?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess;7049529
here they are
[url*
http://scottfamily.blogs.com/photos/kellenhalfyear/index.html[/url]

Awwww, what a cutie! Those are some sweet pics!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
Kel - what's going on?????????
.









: I missed that post....


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

inlaw troubles (stupid living arrangements driving me insane, especially on no sleep) try to post details later if everr have moment w/o babe in arms...


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

:guh kel!

I love the picture of Will Farrell. However, I couldn't imagine leaving my 2 week old baby!!! Heck, I don't look presentable enough to leave the house before they are...well, I _still_ don't think I look good enough to leave the house!







I'm glad that she is pumping though! That is awesome!!!

Our trip to the museum got cancelled...I'm kind of glad. I am SO tired today. However, we need to find somewhere to be while dh has his interview today. Please cross your fingers, say prayers, send good vibes...whatever you can manage. This interview is for a job in Indiana. It would be really nice.







:

Oh yeah, JJoy - I agree with everyone else. For your own sanity, you need to have a good sit down chat with your aunt and cousin. It's not fair that you have to do his share of work, feed him, and clean up after him. Be assertive and stick up for yourself!


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

:guhs kelly.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
Sorry for more complaining. I'm losing my mind.

You're not complaining...you're venting. Like the little teapot on the stove. Let it out! I agree with others. You're not his maid. If his mom wants to pick up after him, fine. But YOU do not have to.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 
I think I got some decent pictures yesterday of my half-year-old







:

Fantastic pics!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
BTW, awesome lactivism work you are doing!


I'm just a teeny part of the team.







We are blessed to have two lawyers in our LLL group. One of them knows a freshmen state rep and she said she'd look at it. She looked at it and ran with it. The women's caucus is considering sponsoring the draft. Send good vibes and prayers that they do! Our meeting next week might be AT the women's caucus meeting if they have questions. Breastfeeding babies in tow. I really feel like the stars are aligned just right for all of this to happen this year. I feel like I'm a small part of history. I'm all







thinking about it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
Our trip to the museum got canceled...I'm kind of glad. I am SO tired today. However, we need to find somewhere to be while dh has his interview today. Please cross your fingers, say prayers, send good vibes...whatever you can manage. This interview is for a job in Indiana. It would be really nice.







:










raying1 for the job. Where in IN? I lived most of the first half of my life there. My dad was from IN, and my brother was born in Noblesville.

OK. So this morning I am







at the electric co-op. At 5 a.m., a full 1.25 hours before my alarm was going to wake me up, I awoke to the sound of my heating unit going on, off, on, off. In my sleepy daze I started listening thinking "what's wrong with the heater?" when I realized that my cool mist humidifier was doing the same thing. Then at 5 a.m on the dot the electricity went off. I called and reported it and it was back on very soon. But, and here's the kicker....dd1 WAS STILL SLEEPING IN HER BED. The baby had also slept fairly well the previous four hours. I was enjoying it so much. Anyway, after that incident (which is a common occurrence) I know with certainty what happened to our computer.







: The electricity is always flickering and our oven clock never keeps the time. When the computer broke, the electricity had flickered. Then it kept trying to boot itself to no avail. Apparently, computers don't like that happening on a regular basis.







:







:







:


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Okay, um, ack. I am not caught up, but from this moment on, I shall be.

I'm HOOOME! Please click blog link for harrowing travel story, if'n you are so inclined.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Elsanne, I stopped in for a quick nak and wow. You really had a rough time of it. I cried with you. I cried again at the generosity of that man. I smiled at how you and the girls enjoyed your stay and made the best of it after a night's rest. Fantastic story, but one I'm sure you, or any of us, want to repeat.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Good god - Elsanne - I'm crying too!!!!! Life...eh?!


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

gosh elsanne-crazy story, i'm glad all are well and what a great kind man to have run into!


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

they shall write stories and songs about that man. What a blessing to have run across him!!


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Elsanne - Wow, just wow! Thanks goodness you ran into him! Did you ever find out this name? Glad you made it home safely.


----------



## AidansMommy1012 (Jan 9, 2006)

Elsanne! Oh Elseanne!! You poor, sweet thing!!





















I cannot even imagine...Ireally think I would have just laid down and died. Thank god for that man!!!


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

We had our first snow today. OK, it was not even technically a dusting but it was somewhat exciting. They are saying we might get 1-3 inches tonight/tomorrow. Not a big deal here at all - but I wonder if they'll cancel school since we haven't used any snow days yet?! If so, the kids would be thrilled. Aidan got some snow toys for Christmas and it is like torture to him to not be able to use them!

DCP weighed Nathan today and he was 21 pounds. I use one of those bucket car seats (OH THE HORROR) and the limit is 22 pounds. EEKS!!! I wasn't planning on spending $$ on car seats right now...but time to shop!

DCP also said that she can't believe he is getting so big on just breast milk alone (he does get occasional organic formula if I can't pump enough







). She mentioned that instead of avocado I should try rice cereal or applesauce. I just blew her off







"The pediatrician said not to feed him until he can feed himself". She mentioned how her daughter was shocked as all of her friends gave their kids food at 3 months.







:







: I forget sometimes that life in these parts isn't the norm...


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Thanks guys. It really was an ordeal and I just about kissed the tarmac in Mexico, where we actually walk on it since the plane is small and does not use a jetway. I am sooo happy now, though. Very very happy to be home and back to a semi-normal sleep routine for my girlies.

Cori--all I know is his first name and where he works. Maybe some time I will do some searching to see what I can discover, and send him a thanky. And pay it forward!
Exciting about the snow. Sol saw snow for the first time on this trip!


----------



## SoCalGirl (Oct 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 
 I got sharpie off a 2yo once with baby wipes. Miracles, those wipes.

And hey, socal, I think I got some decent pictures yesterday of my half-year-old







:

here they are
http://scottfamily.blogs.com/photos/...ear/index.html

Those are great!! I really like them. He is so cute!!


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Ugh Elsanne! What a trip! Glad you survived, and thank goodness for the kindness of strangers!

Amy, what a cutie. Love those Kellen pics.

Kel...














You're the mama!

Sarenka, your written english is so good I often forget that you don't know certain phrases or terms in english!







IM is like, my best friend. I keep in touch with a ton of people that I almost never see in person. So weird. Sort of like you all









JJoy, just say no!

And GO WILL FERRELL. I just love him even more now


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Rachel was up on all fours today rocking back and forth. Then she got up on hands and feet, like she had a tent pole under her belly. I was trying to encourage her to come to me by clapping my hands and saying, "come on Rachel!"

So DD1 was observing all of this. Finally she said "mama, she's not coming..."

She's almost there though. She crawls backwards. She'll get it soon


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
She mentioned how her daughter was shocked as all of her friends gave their kids food at 3 months.







:








: I forget sometimes that life in these parts isn't the norm...

What I don't get is in this doctor worshiping culture we live in why more people aren't waiting until at least 4 months (because as we know, many docs recommend 4 months







: despite what their own academy says). And you would think that "the doctor said...." comments people would accept without question. Maybe she would benefit from yet another reminder that Nathan has digestive issues and is not on the normal timeline for solids. You can smile and pretend 3 months is normal.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
I keep in touch with a ton of people that I almost never see in person. So weird.









the person I was IMing during said incident was a friend who lives literally a mile from me and she's also my LLL co-leader. What was so funny about that is I hadn't even met her in person and had no idea where she lived when we bought this house. It wasn't until after we moved in that we put each others' addresses in to mapquest that we realized how close we were. Neither of us like to call, we just IM.


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess*


 I got sharpie off a 2yo once with baby wipes. Miracles, those wipes.


I use wipes for everything and if something doesn't come up, I am truly shocked.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess*


here they are
http://scottfamily.blogs.com/photos/...ear/index.html


I love the pics. Your guy is such a cutie. I love the one I'm assuming is you holding him. He seems to be looking at the boobage like he's ready fr some lunch.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fenwickmama*









:




















































I'm so sorry you're having a bad time. I understand the difficulties of living in someone else's house.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr*


Yeah, it is hard for the first while when they are not signing back. When I teach my classes, I tell parents to start with Mom, Dad, Milk, More and Eat. When you get those down (for you, not the baby) and are comfortable using those all the time, add in more. I agree with PG, please and thank you are great ones to use now too. Ds was signing please and thank you at 11 months!!! The key is to be consistent. Keep at it, sign with him all the time and he will get it, I promise!!! If you have any questions, please ask me. This is what I _do_, I love teaching parent's to sign with their babies!!!
















Reminds me of Emma. She did that at about this age. Dh was looking in the paper for a job (wow, we just don't have much luck with him getting work, eh?) and he looked away, she got the pen. It was pretty funny. He got her on video and captured some of the photos from there.

So, last night dd was up all night! I don't know what is going on with her. She is always such a great sleeper. She didn't want to nurse, just cried and cried. My poor girl. I think she is teething. I gave her some chamomile tablets this morning and she is now sleeping. We're going to the children's museum today...I hope I can stay awake!










I was doing one sign all the time with Emma at first. I just kept doing milk. I figured once she learned that I'd teach her more and so on. My MIL who's partially deaf and has deaf parents told me to use sign language like words, just a learn a bunch and use them in regular conversation. That's when she started picking them up. I was like "duh, why didn't I think of that?" But then I guess I cna't know everything.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sarenka*


JJoy - looking back, although I still agree with my own advice to you, I'm sorry I insulted your cousin who I don't know from Adam - I was in a baaad mood this morning.


It's no prob. He really is inconsiderate. Oh the stories I could tell. Thanks for the advice. I'm so nonconfrontational.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TanyaS*


You're not complaining...you're venting. Like the little teapot on the stove. Let it out! I agree with others. You're not his maid. If his mom wants to pick up after him, fine. But YOU do not have to.


Thanks I'm really grateful for you guys. I don't know what I'd do without youguys. Nobody IRL understands me.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TanyaS*









raying1 for the job. Where in IN? I lived most of the first half of my life there. My dad was from IN, and my brother was born in Noblesville.


I hope this comes across the right way. Where haven't you lived? You've moved around a lot, no? My uncle lives in Noblesville. Cool. We have many connections, you and I.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elsanne*


Okay, um, ack. I am not caught up, but from this moment on, I shall be.

I'm HOOOME! Please click blog link for harrowing travel story, if'n you are so inclined.


So glad to see you back. i read the blog and I'm so sorry you had to go through that. It's so awesome of that man to help you out like that. Too bad you weren't stranded in Dallas, you could have come to stay with me. I think I would have taken you to my mom's house which is way cozier than here. But it sounds like you had a good place to stay.

I can't wait to post pics of Mattie standing. I missed it the first time, but we were able to tempt her with a cell phone and I basically got a play by play in photos. Thanks for all the advice on the cousin. I'm just not very good at conflict or confrontation. I had a lot of that in my childhood. So people run over me quite a lot. My dh jumped all over my aunt tonight though. She was helping me fold clothes and he was in the other room. Emma is a pestola about laundry. She kept grabbing stuff out of my aunt's hand. She threatened to smack her if she did it again. She never would smack her but threatens quite a bit. My dh does think she slapped her leg once last week, but I highly doubt it. Anyway, it kinda happened fast and I can't really remember all the details. Emma grabbed and my aunt grabbed her by her arm and pulled her to her and picked her up under the armpits, the way you pick kids up. She was kinda rough, but nothing that would really hurt her. I started saying be more careful with her. And my dh came out of the other room and yelled, no ma'am don't grab her like that. And then she argued that she didn't pull her up that hard and he said he saw her and not to handle his child that way and similar stuff. Then he went in the other room. It was a little tense. He later brought up that we needed to find a new place to live and brought up the hotel thing again. I'm going to look for a place and see if I can get all our ducks in a row to just move in somewhere when we get our taxes. We really need to use that money to get warrants cleared so dh can get his license for work. But i think this living situation has become really bad. I wish there was a way to find out what our return will be before we get dh's W2s. Does anbody know of any such thing?

I can totally relate to the baby up all night thing. Mattie was up and down all night. She hadn't pooped much in the past couple of days. She was super crabby today, but she finally pooped and now all is well. I gotta go. I'm super hungry. And super tired. Night, girls.


----------



## newlywaaz (Oct 19, 2006)

just popping in to say we have our first tooth, and EP is 20 ell-bee's! Two surprises in one day







DS has not been grumpy at all, so I really wasn't expecting a tooth so soon, and two weeks ago he was just over 19#, so that was a surprise as well.

the WIC counselors here are great, so impressed that I'm "still" EBF at 6 m. and not concerned with my decision not to push baby food. We had a nice conversation about slings, and they told me about another mom here in Sig that started using cloth with her newborn a few months ago, and has since switched her toddler over. Nice to know I'm not the only one!


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
Sarenka, your written english is so good I often forget that you don't know certain phrases or terms in english!

















:







:







:

[basks in unearned glory] I am English!! There are just a few things that have passed me by over the years...! IM in Polish is 'gadu gadu' which is so much sweeter it stuck...


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
What I don't get is in this doctor worshiping culture we live in why more people aren't waiting until at least 4 months (because as we know, many docs recommend 4 months







: despite what their own academy says). And you would think that "the doctor said...." comments people would accept without question. Maybe she would benefit from yet another reminder that Nathan has digestive issues and is not on the normal timeline for solids. You can smile and pretend 3 months is normal.

I agree with you...but I don't think she was pushing solids. I think she is genuinely amazed that he doesn't need them. Most people think babies NEED them - and to see one thriving so well without them is quite a shock I think!! She doesn't have issues with him waiting, from what I can tell, but I do think she believes I should try something else as a first food, not avocado. I'm going to print out the msnbc (nice mainstream location) for her that suggests anything can be a first food...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newlywaaz* 
just popping in to say we have our first tooth, and EP is 20 ell-bee's! Two surprises in one day







DS has not been grumpy at all, so I really wasn't expecting a tooth so soon, and two weeks ago he was just over 19#, so that was a surprise as well.

Maybe it is because I did not get much sleep last night but it took me FOREVER to figure out the "EP is 20 ell-bees!!







: Glad to hear teeting isn't a nightmare for you - it was easy for ds1 as well.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 







:







:







:

[basks in unearned glory] I am English!! There are just a few things that have passed me by over the years...! IM in Polish is 'gadu gadu' which is so much sweeter it stuck...









: Add me to the list of those who keeps forgetting you're originally from England and not Poland!!


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

if my cheapie scale is correct, mama-with-babe and without-babe method, K is also 20 lbs too.

Don't we have any great big chubbo babies on this list? My last one was ginormous rolypoly... I love seeing babies like that


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

I'll try to get a picture of Ethan soon. I tried to cram his chunky butt into a pair of 12-month sweatpants yesterday (not with a big cd bum either) and it was a no-go.

Amy, those pictures are great. What a cutie.

Elsanne, I cried for you. You've been missed around here - glad you're back and in mostly one piece!

Off to work (on my "day off"), but only for a few hours. Then I believe we are expecting some *real* snow, so I'll try to get to the grocery store before I pick up the goils. It would be nice not to have to leave the house for a couple of days. This was one of those weeks I'll be glad to let go of.

Smooches!


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

nice dddddc juicy!


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

We didn't get any snow! Curse those weather people. I wish I could have a job where I was so consistently wrong and not get fired...

Juice - your ddddc!!







:







: Also, are you able to get ds in the back carry of the Ergo by yourself? I'm really struggling with it! I'm afraid to do it alone.


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 







raying1 for the job. Where in IN? I lived most of the first half of my life there. My dad was from IN, and my brother was born in Noblesville.

It's in Warsaw, do yo uknow that area at all?

Ooh, I would have been furious with the electric coop too!!! That is just so frustrating!







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
Ugh Elsanne! What a trip! Glad you survived, and thank goodness for the kindness of strangers!

Amy, what a cutie. Love those Kellen pics.










: x 2!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
Rachel was up on all fours today rocking back and forth. Then she got up on hands and feet, like she had a tent pole under her belly. I was trying to encourage her to come to me by clapping my hands and saying, "come on Rachel!"

So DD1 was observing all of this. Finally she said "mama, she's not coming..."

She's almost there though. She crawls backwards. She'll get it soon

















A does that also. She gets up on all 4's and rocks. She tries, but she goes backwards a lot. She does quite a bit of army crawling and rolling around to get where she wants to go. It is so funny to watch these kiddos learn to move!









So, dh's interview went well yesterday. It was just a phone interview, so now we wait another week or 2 to see when they want to fly him out for a face to face (like my positive thinking?? when, not if). And, today he has another interview with a company in Logan, UT. It is where I went to school, I love that town! It's about 1.5 hours from where we live now. Lots colder, but I can handle it...I think. So, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for him for this one too. Man, I'll take anything right now. If it means he can get out of doing the temp work he's doing and use his flipping Master's degree, that would be WONDERFUL!


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newlywaaz* 
EP is 20 ell-bee's!
the WIC counselors here are great, so impressed that I'm "still" EBF at 6 m. and not concerned with my decision not to push baby food. We had a nice conversation about slings, and they told me about another mom here in Sig that started using cloth with her newborn a few months ago, and has since switched her toddler over. Nice to know I'm not the only one!

First, what is EP is 20 ell-bee's? I'm lost.

Second, I thought you were in Italy? Maybe I'm lost, but how do they have WIC in Italy? I'm confused. Not that this is anything new...I am often confused these days







:


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Man!! Am I the only one who has a baby who is not the least bit interested in crawling, let alone being on her tummy at all? Or more realistically, a baby who is not interested in being put down at all? I love my DD but she wants to be held constantly, at all times, every hour of every day, and still nurses every 45 min to an hour.

By the end of the day I don't want ANYONE or THING to touch me.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Dd3 just now is sitting like a pro. She does like tummy time but is totally not on all 4s. She also loves being in are arms. She can see better her sisters this way.

Elsanne~ Welcome back. I haven't had time to read your blog yet. It's on my list of things to do today.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SabbathD* 
By the end of the day I don't want ANYONE or THING to touch me.









I so know what you mean.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Ladies! It's not even noon and I've worn out the multiquote button!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
I hope this comes across the right way. Where haven't you lived? You've moved around a lot, no? My uncle lives in Noblesville. Cool. We have many connections, you and I.

No offense taken at all! Although I don't want to say here, I will mention it elsewhere, though.









We have a play by play set of pics of my ds when he learned to roll. He was leaning, rolling, then on his back. It was so cute to see how they came out!







I don't think there's a way to find out before you get the W2. HR Block has an estimator of your taxes online, but you need the info from the W2 to do it. I completely understand your rush, though.







I did mine online and it only cost $14.95 (turbotax).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newlywaaz* 

the WIC counselors here are great, so impressed that I'm "still" EBF at 6 m. and not concerned with my decision not to push baby food.

I wonder if it's refreshing for them to have mothers who are nursing instead of the same-old, same old. Count yourself lucky...not all WIC counselors are equal. The stories I've heard.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
I agree with you...but I don't think she was pushing solids.

Oh, I wasn't thinking she was....that was just my thought when she said her daughter was shocked, like it's something new or something!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 
Don't we have any great big chubbo babies on this list? My last one was ginormous rolypoly... I love seeing babies like that









Mine is so fat. She's wearing 9-12 month clothes, and remember she's the youngest! She just turned 5 months on the 13th! 17.5 pounds on the produce scale a couple weeks ago









Quote:


Originally Posted by *fenwickmama* 
nice dddddc juicy!









:







:







: Who dunnit?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
It's in Warsaw, do you know that area at all?

What part of the state? My dad moved from central to SW IN when he remarried. Now he lives in Orlando. And my mom lives in Albuquerque. It would seem I was raised by gypsies.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
First, what is EP is 20 ell-bee's? I'm lost.









: Someone hit me with a clue by four on this one, please!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SabbathD* 
Man!! Am I the only one who has a baby who is not the least bit interested in crawling, let alone being on her tummy at all? Or more realistically, a baby who is not interested in being put down at all? I love my DD but she wants to be held constantly, at all times, every hour of every day, and still nurses every 45 min to an hour.

By the end of the day I don't want ANYONE or THING to touch me.









, Sabbath. I often feel touched out. Poor dh can't even get a







. Seems like first babies need a lot of attention. You're all she has to play with! Some babies just need a little bit more as far as holding and nursing go.

Last night we had a development on the mobility front. She learned to roll across the room. Dh moved all the toys out of her way and she rolled and rolled and rolled. We're in t-r-o-u-b-l-e.

Wow! I finished and in the time it took me to reply to all while







you all have probably had a frenzy of posts.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

I knew Sarenka was English!!!! Unlike the other slacker july mamas here.









Thanks for the nice thoughts about my trip. Night. Mare. Anyway, super happy to be home. I left out some of the details: slinging baby, sleeping toddler over shoulder, through security. Can you imagine. Shoes off, interesting metal jewelry in carry-on, blahblahblah. There were so many not-shining moments, among them, Sol's first spanking.







:


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SabbathD* 
Man!! Am I the only one who has a baby who is not the least bit interested in crawling, let alone being on her tummy at all? Or more realistically, a baby who is not interested in being put down at all? I love my DD but she wants to be held constantly, at all times, every hour of every day, and still nurses every 45 min to an hour.

By the end of the day I don't want ANYONE or THING to touch me.

me too-he's sitting well finally but no interest in crawling, lying or rolling-in arms or sitting and playing (not alone tho-still too wobbly for that)...


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

EP is 20 ell-bee's---i thought it meant dc was 20 pounds!


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SabbathD* 
Man!! Am I the only one who has a baby who is not the least bit interested in crawling, let alone being on her tummy at all? Or more realistically, a baby who is not interested in being put down at all? I love my DD but she wants to be held constantly, at all times, every hour of every day, and still nurses every 45 min to an hour.

By the end of the day I don't want ANYONE or THING to touch me.

My ds doesn't want to crawl or like tummy time much, but he does love sitting. That's what he wants to do most of the time. He absolutely still loves to be carried a lot as well. He nurses approx every 1.5 - 2 hours. It does ease as they get older. ETA:







Sabbath, it is tough. I sounded cold in my orig response...but I do know what you mean. I just meant it does get easier eventually...one day at a time...

P.S. to those who asked, 20 ell-bees = 20 lbs, get it?


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

lunch break posting!

Elsanne,























I think ell-bee = lb, no?

sarenka, congrats on your excellent English.














: (I'm sorry to whomever thought she was Polish, but it's pretty funny.)

Kim, good luck with your DH's job hunt! That is a stressful thing. I remember DH's hunt while I was pregnant. He had just finished his Master's and we really didn't realize how long it would take. In retrospect, he should have started the hunt 4-6 months earlier. Thank goodness he was able to fall back on carpentry for a little while.

ack, baby awake!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
P.S. to those who asked, 20 ell-bees = 20 lbs, get it?

























Elsanne. I remember that feeling. It's a family cycle I have to constantly remain ahead of else I slip. I can only imagine your frustration level with all the things going on around you.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

DS is nowhere near crawling. (Of course, now that I've said that, he'll be all over the place by noon, right?) He doesn't mind his tummy but he's an avid roller so he doesn't have to stay there. He sometimes wiggles his knees up under him, and promptly smashes his face into the floor. Not happy-making. He's not very close to sitting unassisted, either. Everything at his own pace...

I'm dying to know who's responsible for the DDDDC.







:







I seriously almost wet myself. (Kegel, woman.)

Elsanne, more hugs, you sound positively traumatized. I absolutely can imagine it, because I've done it, and you just feel like ... well, like you might not actually make it. And then the toddler starts to run and scream...

It's finally snowing for real here. We're expecting 6-12 inches







: I went out and got food today, so I don't rightly care if we can't leave the house tomorrow. Yay.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Elsanne -









Yikes we were on page 3...


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Thanks for all the hugs everymama!


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SabbathD* 
Man!! Am I the only one who has a baby who is not the least bit interested in crawling, let alone being on her tummy at all? Or more realistically, a baby who is not interested in being put down at all? I love my DD but she wants to be held constantly, at all times, every hour of every day, and still nurses every 45 min to an hour.

DS is similar, although he recently figured out how to sit unassisted and now will do that for a little while before letting me know that he is done with this activity and would like something new, thankyouverymuch!

Anyway, not much to say here. I am a little







: with schoolwork. I realized that it was not realistic to expect to get much done if I didn't have more help, so I called in the troops. My dad just left after a couple of days of cooking for us, playing with DS, etc. It was fabulous. I do not know how those of you with more than one do it.







to you.


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SabbathD* 
Man!! Am I the only one who has a baby who is not the least bit interested in crawling, let alone being on her tummy at all? Or more realistically, a baby who is not interested in being put down at all? I love my DD but she wants to be held constantly, at all times, every hour of every day, and still nurses every 45 min to an hour.

By the end of the day I don't want ANYONE or THING to touch me.

My sil has a baby like this. She is 11 days older than A, and it is so funny to see the two of them together. She is the youngest of 8







so she usually has _someone_ to hold her. She doesn't move much, hates her tummy (always has, whereas A has always loved her tummy) and will sit, but not for long.
We were talking today about how badly sil gets touched out. That happens really easily with babies like that.







Sabbath!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
There were so many not-shining moments, among them, Sol's first spanking.







:









: btdt...it's always at a very stressful moment when that happens.







be gentle with yourself Mama.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 

P.S. to those who asked, 20 ell-bees = 20 lbs, get it?

DUH!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
l
Kim, good luck with your DH's job hunt! That is a stressful thing. I remember DH's hunt while I was pregnant. He had just finished his Master's and we really didn't realize how long it would take. In retrospect, he should have started the hunt 4-6 months earlier. Thank goodness he was able to fall back on carpentry for a little while.

Thanks Maria. He would have started looking sooner, but really he didn't have any extra time, you know? With the thesis and such...it just snuck up on us. However, his interview today went really well. The guy said that they were originally looking for someone with more experience, but if they found someone that fit well and didn't have the experience that would be ok. So, he will have another phone interview next week with the rest of the team. Then if they like him, a face to face. Oh I hope, I hope!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 

It's finally snowing for real here. We're expecting 6-12 inches







: I went out and got food today, so I don't rightly care if we can't leave the house tomorrow. Yay.

Ugh, I would love to have snow right now. It is very interesting living in a valley. It gets cold, and we don't get any new fronts coming in. So, the pollution gets stuck on the valley floor and can't get past the mountains. It is so gross! Right now (and until it snows and this nasty crap gets pushed out of here) unless you have to use a fireplace or wood stove for heat, you can't use it anywhere in the state. They are asking people not to drive unless they have to, do not exercise outside, and if you have respitory issues, stay inside. Happens every year around this time. YUCK!


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

:

First solids today - piece of raw garlic and a jelly bear sweet... amazing what you can find on seemingly clean floors


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

My dd1's first taste of something besides breastmilk was a dum-dum sucker courtesy of big brother. I was making lunch and turned around when ds said "Mommy! She likes it!!"


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 







:

First solids today - piece of raw garlic and a jelly bear sweet... amazing what you can find on seemingly clean floors


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 







:

First solids today - piece of raw garlic and a jelly bear sweet... amazing what you can find on seemingly clean floors

















:

Ds2 should be in for some interesting treats since ds1 is quite a messy eater!


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
My sil has a baby like this. She is 11 days older than A, and it is so funny to see the two of them together. She is the youngest of 8







so she usually has _someone_ to hold her.


Maybe that's our issue... K is not interested in more than 5 minutes of tummy time and he'll roll but doesn't sit for more than a few seconds and doesn't crawl. He pushes up on his arms OR gets up on his knees, but not both









and yea, sabbath, he also only wants mama and doesn't want to be put down lately. 5 minutes is my limit


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Too funny, sarenka! DS is in the stage where he watches everything we eat with great interest. Sometimes he lunges for whatever I have, but so far he hasn't gotten anything (that I know of). I'll be honest about the fact that I'm looking forward to starting solids, though he won't be 6mo for another couple of weeks. I just think it will make it a tiny bit easier to leave him with someone else for a short time.

Well I survived a tough week. Nowhere near as tough as elsanne's journey, but difficult and neverending all the same. I was really hoping for a ton of snow, so I could just burrow in today, but it was much less than expected.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Cori - I have the same problem with getting dd in the ergo on my back - I'm terrified! But anything to give me a break from watching her lick that floor...

I'm not up to the multi quote today. Hugs to all.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Oh, the Ergo back carry. I knew I was forgetting something.

I put DS on my back by myself about half an hour after I opened the package. I was a little nervous, but I was really desperate. I watched the DVD (skipped right to the back carry part) and knelt down on the floor over a beanbag chair. You could also do it sitting on a bed... There's a bit of a learning curve to it, but I've only had the thing for a week and I've used it every day. I now find it easier to get him on my back alone, rather than having someone try to help me. The key is to balance the babe on your hip and reach around behind you to grab the leg and guide it through. I'm not making any sense at all, I fear. But the key is to just try it. If you're worried, try it with your DP standing right there but not actually helping. Don't get discouraged if it seems really awkward at first - it's a whole lot easier after you've done it a couple of times.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks Juice! Mine didn't come with a dvd - need to watch video online. I just need to practice....


----------



## newlywaaz (Oct 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
First, what is EP is 20 ell-bee's? I'm lost.

Second, I thought you were in Italy? Maybe I'm lost, but how do they have WIC in Italy? I'm confused. Not that this is anything new...I am often confused these days







:


Quote:

I wonder if it's refreshing for them to have mothers who are nursing instead of the same-old, same old. Count yourself lucky...not all WIC counselors are equal. The stories I've heard.

I often feel touched out. Poor dh can't even get a







.
I think I broke the quote tag somewhere in there, but

a) EP= ethan patrick and ell-bee's=pounds,
b) We're stationed in Sigonella, Sicily, and the military has an overseas WIC program-how neat is that? I like it SOOOO much better than the program in Mississippi.
c) I do think they are surprised every time I come in that I am still nursing and still doing cloth. Like it's some huge accomplishment. Odd to me since I'm so used to both that I sometimes forget many women wean between 4-6 m.
d) I definitely feel touched out some days, between the dog and the boy. Except for this month, when DH is gone half the week and I am left craving adult contact of any sort.
e) my baby sat kind of early, but still only rolls one way out of 4 and is nowhere near mobility. I'm enjoying it while it lasts...


----------



## newlywaaz (Oct 19, 2006)

oh, and

f) I LOVE back carries. Now all I need to do is get a longer, stretchier piece of fabric because the polyester airplane blanket cut in half lengthwise and sewn together just isn't cutting it anymore.


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 







:







:







:

[basks in unearned glory] I am English!! There are just a few things that have passed me by over the years...! IM in Polish is 'gadu gadu' which is so much sweeter it stuck...

Oh dear







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
sarenka, congrats on your excellent English.














: (I'm sorry to whomever thought she was Polish, but it's pretty funny.)









:









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 







:

First solids today - piece of raw garlic and a jelly bear sweet... amazing what you can find on seemingly clean floors









Hah!









Elsanne


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Thanks, Juice - no dvd here either. The thing is she's such a wriggler and so strong I'm scared she'll just hurl herself on the floor. But on the bed - what a great and obvious idea!!

Quag -







juz nic nie bede mowila...


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
Thanks, Juice - no dvd here either. The thing is she's such a wriggler and so strong I'm scared she'll just hurl herself on the floor. But on the bed - what a great and obvious idea!!

Quag -







juz nic nie bede mowila...

I tried it again today without dh and no luck - didn't watch a video online yet though either. I think my fat ass might be getting in the way.







:


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Nah, my fat a$$ doesn't stop me







I did it again this afternoon and I paid close attention to the steps - here's what I've got:

1. Strap the ergo around your waist
2. Put left shoulder strap on, make it a little looser than you'd use for front carry
3. Put baby on your right hip
4. Shift your grip on the babe, kind of flip your right arm around so you're holding the babe from the opposite side (this is so hard to explain in words). Normally your arm would come around his left side and you'd grab his right hip - switch it so that your arm is going across the front and then around
5. Reach your left hand under the shoulder strap and grab the babe's left foot/leg
6. Lean FAR forward, and scooch the babe around onto your back
7. Grab the right shoulder strap and bring it up
8. Jiggle everything a little to get the weight distributed well
9. Tighten the straps and check in a mirror that your babe looks comfy
10. PM me your address and I'll send you my DVD because that will be a heck of a lot faster than trying to figure out my lame-a$$ instuctions


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Juice, that totally helped me to make sense of the instruction booklet pictorals. Thank you! And congrats on your survival.









sarenka,







: (DS first real solid was a beer coaster. I swear I only looked away for a few seconds and when I turned back, there were bits of shredded coaster EVERYWHERE.)

waaz,







on impressing the wic counselors!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Not much to say today. Lots of rain, rain, rain and more rain. And it's cold.

News on the developmental front. Dd is officially rolling around the room. Seems she heard Juice's Ethan was rolling everywhere. She's also grabbing my drinks and mouthing the side of the glass. She has a new smile. So funny how they change their smiles and learn new facial expressions. She's still salivating watching us eat. But she still can't sit well and still no teeth, although I think they're not far out. Lots of chewing and an increase in drool production. I think her hair is also growing a bit.

Reads like a news report. Update at 11.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Reads like a news report. Update at 11.









: you made me snort coffee. i particularly like "increase in drool production." And with the cold front coming in, the chance of precipitation is 62%...

As you all know, E is a big boy. I get really tired of people looking at him and sating, "Oh, you're going to be a football player!" Sure, or a million other things. Why fooball player? (I know people juist like to have something to say, and he is huge, it just gets old) Well, wanna guess his new trick? Hurling things. He's got quite a range!

And a full diaper. Better change it before it smears all over.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Well, wanna guess his new trick? Hurling things. He's got quite a range!

Sounds like he'll make an excellent quarterback.







:







:





















: :nana:














:


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Nah, my fat a$$ doesn't stop me







I did it again this afternoon and I paid close attention to the steps - here's what I've got:

1. Strap the ergo around your waist
2. Put left shoulder strap on, make it a little looser than you'd use for front carry
3. Put baby on your right hip
4. Shift your grip on the babe, kind of flip your right arm around so you're holding the babe from the opposite side (this is so hard to explain in words). Normally your arm would come around his left side and you'd grab his right hip - switch it so that your arm is going across the front and then around
5. Reach your left hand under the shoulder strap and grab the babe's left foot/leg
6. Lean FAR forward, and scooch the babe around onto your back
7. Grab the right shoulder strap and bring it up
8. Jiggle everything a little to get the weight distributed well
9. Tighten the straps and check in a mirror that your babe looks comfy
10. PM me your address and I'll send you my DVD because that will be a heck of a lot faster than trying to figure out my lame-a$$ instuctions









That was helpful - let me try it more before you send the DVD!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
Juice, that totally helped me to make sense of the instruction booklet pictorals. Thank you! And congrats on your survival.









sarenka,







: (DS first real solid was a beer coaster. I swear I only looked away for a few seconds and when I turned back, there were bits of shredded coaster EVERYWHERE.)









:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Not much to say today. Lots of rain, rain, rain and more rain. And it's cold.
Reads like a news report. Update at 11.









Nice report!







We have major hair growth going on here too. Same with drool, though I can't feel a thing in the gums.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
As you all know, E is a big boy. I get really tired of people looking at him and sating, "Oh, you're going to be a football player!" Sure, or a million other things. Why fooball player? (I know people juist like to have something to say, and he is huge, it just gets old) Well, wanna guess his new trick? Hurling things. He's got quite a range!

And a full diaper. Better change it before it smears all over.

Your guy is bigger than mine and we get the "linebacker" comments all the time. Sounds like your little guy is more of a QB though.







:
ETA: Tanya beat me to it


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

mrup.

here! *cough*


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Morning, elsanne! We've missed your shining face. Did I see somewhere that your mom is visiting? How goes it?


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi Juiceling! Weeeeelll....my mother and I have ISSUES, which I thought maybe we could bury for a spell, but nooooooo, they came out rearing their ugly head after one tiny day of her being here. Luckily, we had arranged for her to have her own apt. about 6 blocks from here, so now she is out of my space, no longer spilling beer on the rug that ties the room together, or staining my brand new futon, or peeing into my tupperware.

Yes, peeing into my tupperware.

She "didn't think I'd be the kind of person to be weirded out by that".

I said, "I'm not weirded out, mom, I just don't want to eat out of it again."

Then we spent all day running around looking for her drugs, which became a whole day/ whole family affair.

She knows, though, that according to her she's "not that much trouble".

So, from those tiny details, you might get an inkling of how the first two days went.


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Yes, peeing into my tupperware.

She "didn't think I'd be the kind of person to be weirded out by that".









: did I miss why she felt it necessary to pee in your tupperware? Why not the toilet?


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Yes, peeing into my tupperware.

She "didn't think I'd be the kind of person to be weirded out by that".

I said, "I'm not weirded out, mom, I just don't want to eat out of it again."









Oh, Elsanne, I can totally imagine this conversation. Kudos to you for keeping your sense of humour intact.


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
She's also grabbing my drinks and mouthing the side of the glass.

We have a lot of that, too.







And DS is strong. Once he has a hold on the glass, it's really tough to get it back!







I think it's adorable, though: photo.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

She was in my upstairs office (sleeping here) with no upstairs bathroom.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne*
She was in my upstairs office (sleeping here) with no upstairs bathroom.

Yeah, and no downstairs bathroom and wait, no stairs, or no stairs that work at night, right? Well, at least you aren't the type to be weirded out by that







: Sounds like yer mom and my dad have a few things in common. Big squishy hugs to you! I'm purging tupperware, want me to send you some?


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

And thank goodness you happened to have tupperware up there!!!


----------



## carliec76 (Mar 20, 2006)

I finally found you all!!!!
I have been away for what seems like a hundred years!!!
Here are some pics of the little bugger! She is 25 weeks today! It has been an adventure with managing 2. Thankfully Cadan is potty trained so it makes life easier but now we have to get him to stop telling us NOOOOOOOOOOOO!







:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v7...6/DCP_5162.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v7...6/DCP_5161.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v7...DCP_5105-1.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v7...6/DCP_5088.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v7...6/DCP_4971.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v7...6/DCP_4953.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v7...scan0001-1.jpg


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

well. speaking of tupperware.
My sister is having a party today - I"m not going but am thinking of placing an order. It's flipping expensive. Suggestions?


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

I like the cake takers, but yeah, expensive!!!

I also love the modular mates storage. Ages ago pre-kids I went to a party and bought a ton of it. I still use it for my flour, sugar, etc. It's fantastic and keeps bugs out....remember my recent moth invasion in the pet food? They never got into my grains, except the brown rice one because it wasn't closed all the way. And it was just two of them, so they had just found the cabinet before they all flew into the flypaper. I sealed it, burped it and now there are no more. Then I threw out the rice, and started anew. Fantastic for storage because they stack, too. I'm not a fan of plastic for heating food, but I have no problem storing it in my cabinet!

Hi, Carlie! Your family is gorgeous, and the fat rolls on your daughter give my dd some competition


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Carlie, that's one cute chubster you have there! What does she weigh these days?
Glad to have you back!!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Interesting note, dictionary.com lists "juice" as a synonym for "energy". Just thought I would share.


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

Carlie: Very cute baby. I am such a sucker for blue eyes! Just today DH and I were discussing DS's eyes. I think they are blue, while DH thinks they are brown. So..... we compromised......DS's eyes are "Brue or Bloun."







:


----------



## carliec76 (Mar 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Carlie, that's one cute chubster you have there! What does she weigh these days?
Glad to have you back!!

She is roughly 19lbs...a real chunker I know! I don't make breastmilk I make ice cream...lol
She is my chunky monkey...but so was Cadan...lol they have matched weight for weight so far.
These days Kai is my backwards mover. It is so sad because she tries like heck to get something only to get further and further away from it....lol
Cadan never did that so it is a new memory for me lol....


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Elsanne -
















We have a cup grabber here too. In fact, tonight he grabbed my wine glass and I almost screamed expecting it to fall and shatter but he held right onto it. When I have a regular glass, he pulls it right to his mouth like he will drink it but then just licks it all over instead.


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

JUICE!!! Quick.....you only have one more post to go until 2000!


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

Hi, guys. Not much time. Ijust wanted to pop in and say hi. Lots more frustration here. And my poor dd doesn't even want to live here anymore. It won't be too much longer. BUt it's not as bad as Elsanne's mom and her tupperware. So sorry. :guhs for you on that. Gotta run Be back later.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gumby74* 
JUICE!!! Quick.....you only have one more post to go until 2000!









Tonight she's gonna party like it's 1999.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Juice says she's biding her time. Saving for a special post.

Quick! Someone say something that she can't refuse to reply to!


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
And thank goodness you happened to have tupperware up there!!!









:







:

seriously elsanne,









carlie - your ds looks like he could have my dd for breakfast!! he's gorgeous...
i'm a bit sad that with all the exercise, the bit of fat she had is disappearing fast...


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Well, I can see everyone is waiting to post...






















:








I owe it all to you ladies.

As it was, I didn't party like it was 1999. I thought about it, and then I went to sleep. Which ended up being a really good thing, as Ethan woke up at 3:30 and decided HE would party like it was 1999. Just talking and kicking and stroking my face... until 5:30.


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Well, I can see everyone is waiting to post...






















:








I owe it all to you ladies.

As it was, I didn't party like it was 1999. I thought about it, and then I went to sleep. Which ended up being a really good thing, as Ethan woke up at 3:30 and decided HE would party like it was 1999. Just talking and kicking and stroking my face... until 5:30.









Rachel is doing this too lately. Getting up to eat at 3:30 is not fun for mommy, but is acceptable as long as it's quiet.

Getting up to party at 3:30 is NOT FUN FOR MOMMY AND TOTALLY AWFUL. PLEASE STOP IMMEDIATELY.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Carlie---your babe is gorgeous!!! I especially love the nudie/windowlight shot. Very nifty. Youguys look like a nice family.

Hey Juicing, yaaay on the 2k posts! What it REALLY means is that you spend WAY too much time on these boards. Me too.

Quag--Rachel is such a nice name--yesterday I looked at Amara and imagined other names, and they all seemed to fit. Rachel was one of them--such a classically beautiful name with so much history. Love it.


----------



## carliec76 (Mar 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 







:







:

seriously elsanne,









carlie - your ds looks like he could have my dd for breakfast!! he's gorgeous...
i'm a bit sad that with all the exercise, the bit of fat she had is disappearing fast...

Hey "she" wouldn't eat him unless she was slathered in booby juice!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quiet around here. It's Monday. And it shows.


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

On the Today show they mentioned that today is "blue Monday." I agree........







:


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

everyone. I'm here just really busy.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *carliec76* 
Hey "she" wouldn't eat him unless she was slathered in booby juice!









:

oh god how stupid I can be!!

I miss everyone! But I'm going to bed now. Triple Exhausted. Tricia - hope it got better...


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

I'm here! Just enjoying a nice moment...grandmas are good for some things--like right now, she is reading to a very happy Sol. Yay!


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

Hey girlies!! I don't have much time. OH my gosh Elsanne! I would have DIED had my Mother defecated into a tupperware bowl. I love the word defecate







Good thing you have a good sense of humor about it!

Hi Carlie - your dd looks like mine - FAT! I love the rolls!!!

Here are my updates - dh will be flying out to Indiana in the very near future for an interview!!! He will also have a 2nd phone interview with a company here in Utah tomorrow. Man, it would ROCK if he got offered both the jobs and he could actually choose what he's doing!!!







:

Gotta go change a poopy....


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Carlie - ADORABLE!!

Juice - Congrats on the big 2000!!!








to everyone, another busy one here


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

: Kim on the job interviews!







:


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Fantastic news, Kim! Flying him out is a very serious step on their part. Keep us updated.

No news here today. Fairly low-key day thankfully.








Tricia!


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Grrrrr









So we've decided to forgo vaccines for the time being. And probably for the time coming.

Anyhoo, we had to sign a waiver for daycare saying yes we understand we're probably killing our child, no you don't owe us advance notice of major outbreaks, yes we understand we're doing the wrong thing and that no one agrees with us blah blah blah. Standard exemption form. It had to be notarized, so we took it to a bank on Saturday and had it done. The notary read the form and asked why the medical portion wasn't signed. Basically the form says "for religious, philosophical or medical reasons we have decided not to vax... blah blah" So there's a line for a doctor which wasn't signed. I said we don't need it, that's only for medical exemptions. So she said fine, wait here, brb and took the form with her. Then she gave it back to us and we were on our merry way.

Come to find out the notary CALLED THE SCHOOL. She had made a copy of the form and called behind my back because she was concerned that the medical portion wasn't filled out. The director basically told her to go scr*w... said something like "your job here is to verify the signatures and nothing more - you must be new at this notary stuff." Which was very cool of her (and unexpected since apparently we are the first people there that decided not to vax) but now she is thinking maybe we need a letter describing WHY we don't want to vax and is planning to call the board of health to verify.

So. I am irked that this freakin notary is such a busybody and I guess I plan to report her. She was not supposed to take a copy of the form (according to the director of the school) and she was definitely being a sneaky rat.

Moreover, I'm freaked that the board of health will have a problem with this. Can anyone comment here? My ped would sign a medical waiver but I'd rather go with a religious if I can since it requires less signatures be notarized. My older child is vaxxed and they have the records. We don't plan to do anymore but there's the history so I wonder about religious exemptions. My state only had religious and medical exemptions.

Help...


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Take a deep breath. And PM LongIsland with this info and the state you live in. She can give you specific info on your laws. She has helped me many times. My personal opinion is that the notary and the dcp just don't come across this often enough to know their you know what from a hole in the ground. The dcp is probably just trying to cover their own you know what.

Was the form a state form? We had a state form here where I had to check the boxes of the vaccines I objected to, what type of objection I was taking and have it notarized. My notary had seen it before, so no biggie. I promise you that it is not the big deal that they are making it out to be. You checked religious exemption, so the state will likely tell them to not ask you any further questions.

I would report the notary to the bank's manager and demand that the photocopies of your personal information be returned to you.


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Quag--Rachel is such a nice name--yesterday I looked at Amara and imagined other names, and they all seemed to fit. Rachel was one of them--such a classically beautiful name with so much history. Love it.









We like it too


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Take a deep breath. And PM LongIsland with this info and the state you live in. She can give you specific info on your laws. She has helped me many times. My personal opinion is that the notary and the dcp just don't come across this often enough to know their you know what from a hole in the ground. The dcp is probably just trying to cover their own you know what.

Was the form a state form? We had a state form here where I had to check the boxes of the vaccines I objected to, what type of objection I was taking and have it notarized. My notary had seen it before, so no biggie. I promise you that it is not the big deal that they are making it out to be. You checked religious exemption, so the state will likely tell them to not ask you any further questions.

I would report the notary to the bank's manager and demand that the photocopies of your personal information be returned to you.

Thanks, I needed that. It was a school form, not a state form. I just went on the state site and checked out the forms. They are pretty low key. Religious doesn't require anything beyond "I don't want it" from what I can tell so that's cool. But I will PM LI and see what she has to say.


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Busy busy everywhere! I gave the first lecture of my class tonight. DS stayed with my dad until my DH got home. I came home to a sleeping, happy baby. Yay Dad & DH.







Of course, as soon as DS woke up and saw me, we had a




























marathon. And now more







.

Quag,







: on that notary. How unprofessional.







:

Carlie, gorgeous pics!








Tricia

Yay, 2000, Juice!

Elsanne, glad to hear there are redeeming qualities.









Kim,







:

Cori, sarenka, hope you have a minute to put your feet up soon!

JJoy,









Amy, the only Tupperware we own is the marinating container. Totally worth the $ IMHO.


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

omg she POOPED in the tupperware?

that's all I seem to post about... I still don't know what tupperware to buy, but maybe we should see if they make a potty for elsanne.

my toddler had rsv/croup over the weekend and now the baby has similar symptoms but less intense. Yawn.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 
I still don't know what tupperware to buy, but maybe we should see if they make a potty for elsanne.
















:

Sorry your little ones are sick. I hope the baby gets through it quickly.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

http://www.craftzine.com/blog/archiv...in_kitten.html

A friend sent me this today. I couldn't resist smiling, and I figured if I needed to smile than someone else might as well.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Well, if yesterday was Blue Monday, then today can be Tired Tuesday. No 3am party last night, but somehow not a restful night, either.

Tanya, too cute!
Amy, sorry about the gunk, and I also hope they feel better soon.

Quagmire, hugs and calming breaths - I'd be livid also. It's possible that since they don't run into this very often, they themselves are not sure how to proceed - but good thoughts above. The vax thing just makes me







:

And now, ladies and gentlemen, I am off to work.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Wow Quag. Definitely need to report!!! Grrrrr! I second what Tanya said about LI. Thank goodness she is available here as a resource. I would go with a religious exempt. The medical one requires a specific reason why they can't have each and every one and it must be updated every year. It seems like something to be avoided according to the vax board.

I'm not even sure why you should have something to sign for daycare honestly. As long as you submit the religious exemption there with the state health form, I can't see why you would need anything else.

The Board of Health can't do anything about it. But I still wouldn't like being on their radar. Ooh, I feel for you! GRRRR!

Kim - PVs to your dh!!!!

Pancake/AMy - I just used one of my favorite Tupperware items today. It is both a cake holder and a cupcake holder. One side is flat, the other has holes to keep cupcakes in place. Love it. Hope the kiddos feel better soon!

Maria - Yeah on your class and a happy baby!!!

Tanya - What a cute kitty!!!

And I have to say -







:



































:









Happy 7th Birthday to DS1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I gave him his birthday card this morning. I WISH I had the video camera going. He loves the song "Bad to the Bone" because they use it for Gravedigger, his favorite Monster Truck. So I found one of those birthday cards that plays music and the cover just says "Be bad on your birthday" and then you open it up and it plays the song. I can't describe the look on his face. It was priceless, LOL. Then I asked him if he liked the card and he said, "I can't stop smiling"


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Wait, she didn't defecate, she micturated into my tupperware!! Big difference there, at least for me. I would have hurled had she defecated.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

AAAACK!!!! THE DDDDC!!! Too friccin hilarious!!!!

yegads, how fun! Now, WHO DID THIS?!?!? Show yourself, cowardess!!


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

nak

happy birthday to cori's ds!!







:








: for the ddddc


----------



## writermommy (Jan 29, 2005)

Quag, your dcp is just covering her butt. The state is so picky about immunization records. When I was director of one place, they would come in and go through every file for every child in the center. We got a violation for each shot that was missing, so it's a pain. She probably has no idea of what to do. I didn't. In ten years I saw no exempt/non vaxed kids at all. In all those years we only had one little boy with a medical expemtion to pertussis only. So I'm sure that's why she's calling to cover her butt.

When I worked in child care, I was clueless about vaxes. I thought it was just something you did and never questioned. When I think of it now it makes me







:

Oh and Happy Birthday Aidan!


----------



## carliec76 (Mar 20, 2006)

personally i would put a call into the bank manager....first off it is very unprofessional and secondly it is no doubt agaist the law for her to take copies of your personal documents.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
Grrrrr









So we've decided to forgo vaccines for the time being. And probably for the time coming.

Anyhoo, we had to sign a waiver for daycare saying yes we understand we're probably killing our child, no you don't owe us advance notice of major outbreaks, yes we understand we're doing the wrong thing and that no one agrees with us blah blah blah. Standard exemption form. It had to be notarized, so we took it to a bank on Saturday and had it done. The notary read the form and asked why the medical portion wasn't signed. Basically the form says "for religious, philosophical or medical reasons we have decided not to vax... blah blah" So there's a line for a doctor which wasn't signed. I said we don't need it, that's only for medical exemptions. So she said fine, wait here, brb and took the form with her. Then she gave it back to us and we were on our merry way.

Come to find out the notary CALLED THE SCHOOL. She had made a copy of the form and called behind my back because she was concerned that the medical portion wasn't filled out. The director basically told her to go scr*w... said something like "your job here is to verify the signatures and nothing more - you must be new at this notary stuff." Which was very cool of her (and unexpected since apparently we are the first people there that decided not to vax) but now she is thinking maybe we need a letter describing WHY we don't want to vax and is planning to call the board of health to verify.

So. I am irked that this freakin notary is such a busybody and I guess I plan to report her. She was not supposed to take a copy of the form (according to the director of the school) and she was definitely being a sneaky rat.

Moreover, I'm freaked that the board of health will have a problem with this. Can anyone comment here? My ped would sign a medical waiver but I'd rather go with a religious if I can since it requires less signatures be notarized. My older child is vaxxed and they have the records. We don't plan to do anymore but there's the history so I wonder about religious exemptions. My state only had religious and medical exemptions.

Help...


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

why can't there be 2 good days, or 2 good nights or a good day and a good night in a row?







:


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

phew! I had assumed she just peed...

nice ddddc elsanne - can't take credit, though


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Wait, she didn't defecate, she micturated into my tupperware!! Big difference there, at least for me. I would have hurled had she defecated.

this is great, it's like chinese whispers isn't it! how will it develop next?!!
Love the dddc!!

Cori, that was so sweet, your description of ds getting his birthday card. Big happy birthday to him...

pi - glad the lecture went OK (I assume it did!)

Kim - fingers crossed for the job

Amy - good health vibes to the little ones

JJoy, I meant to say ages ago, how great it was that your dh stood up to your aunt like that (was it your aunt who was being rough?), and that I know how hard it is to stick up for yourself when you've seen a lot of fighting around you as a kid - maybe think of it that you are showing an example to your kids of how to not get walked over...

and general hugs to the exhausted...

I must say I've really had enough of dd beating me up. She spends half the night grabbing my breasts/hair/face/eyes/arms etc, and she has a really strong grasp. She then puts all her weight on this small flab of skin she's got in her fist and tries to stand up. Does the same at every nappy change. Spends the day dive bombing herself at the stove etc etc.

I'm getting burnt out here.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Kel, Sarenka!

Cori, happy bday to your ds. Excellent how you made his day!

Elsanne, I wish I could take credit. Beyond hilarious.







: I keep scrolling back up to laugh some more.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fenwickmama* 
why can't there be 2 good days, or 2 good nights or a good day and a good night in a row?







:

Because then you would become complacent









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
Spends the day dive bombing herself at the stove etc etc.

Yeah, what IS it with the divebombing?? Also headbutting. I need to get my jaw adjusted - he knocked me so hard in the jaw that it hurts to bite down.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Elsanne, I wish I could take credit. Beyond hilarious.







: I keep scrolling back up to laugh some more.









:

nobody expects
tupperware micturation
gotta love your mom

(I'm about to need some tupperware for myself - DH just asked what I was doing, and I said, "composing a haiku about peeing in tupperware.")

And, since you're all on the train of consciousness with Juice, didja notice my blog slip yesterday? I felt I covered it well


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Cori~ Happy b-day to your ds1. I hope he is having a great day.

Elsanne.







on the ddddc








to those who needs it.

gtg...


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
AAAACK!!!! THE DDDDC!!! Too friccin hilarious!!!!

yegads, how fun! Now, WHO DID THIS?!?!? Show yourself, cowardess!!
















:


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

I thought it might be you, Quaggity Quag Quag!!!

Naughty naughty!


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
pi - glad the lecture went OK (I assume it did!)

Thanks! I thought it went well. You'd probably have to ask my students, though, to know for sure.

I am actually having some







moments now because I optimistically thought it wouldn't be as much work this year, but now I remember why I swore last year that I wouldn't teach again until I was done my dissertation. It really does interfere, and it isn't as though I have much in the way of extra time. Dang optimism. And dang need for extra money. (My insulin pump is up for renewal next year -- that's $6000 we don't have just kicking around, hence the teaching.)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
nobody expects
tupperware micturation
gotta love your mom


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fenwickmama* 
why can't there be 2 good days, or 2 good nights or a good day and a good night in a row?







:









s It is hard with 2 so small. And mine have more space than yours. It's also hard to raise children in someone else's house. I can feel your pain there. Good luck on better days to come.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
JJoy, I meant to say ages ago, how great it was that your dh stood up to your aunt like that (was it your aunt who was being rough?), and that I know how hard it is to stick up for yourself when you've seen a lot of fighting around you as a kid - maybe think of it that you are showing an example to your kids of how to not get walked over...

and general hugs to the exhausted...

I must say I've really had enough of dd beating me up. She spends half the night grabbing my breasts/hair/face/eyes/arms etc, and she has a really strong grasp. She then puts all her weight on this small flab of skin she's got in her fist and tries to stand up. Does the same at every nappy change. Spends the day dive bombing herself at the stove etc etc.

I'm getting burnt out here.

Thanks. I appreciate him sticking up for her. She has been much better to Emma since then. It was my aunt.

I can relate with the baby boxer. Mattie likes to head butt the wall that our bed is against. She also dos the terrible pinching thing. She did it to my friend's very unmobile 7 month old today-poor baby is getting bullyed by mine.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Juice - that was a hysterical Haiku. Love your blog!

Quag - you were my first guess on the ddddc!









Maria -







As a working mom, I can totally relate to everything you're struggling with. Ouch on the pump costs!

Sarenka - we've got the divebombing, headbutting here - no crawling and all that yet. Listening to you is like a preview of what is to come.







:









Thanks for the birthday wishes!







Had a fun night - he loved all of his presents! Now he is eagerly awaiting two parties - one with family coming over to the house and another where we are taking a few friends to the bowling alley. For his friend party we requested no gifts and asked for donations to the town animal shelter. He was a little iffy at first but came around after realizing he'd still get presents from us and family.







He just has sooooooooooooo much that I felt like we need to give a little. He's pretty excited about it now.


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
ouse and another where we are taking a few friends to the bowling alley. For his friend party we requested no gifts and asked for donations to the town animal shelter.

great idea-have fun!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Cori, I think that's a wonderful thing to do with birthday gifts. He still gets some, and he gets to give some as well. What a nice approach, I am going to remember that.

Maria, I SOOO hear you on the overoptimism. WTF was I thinking? In addition to everything else, I agreed to be the Class Parent for DD1's montessori class. Not that it's that much work, but it's one more thing! Silly, silly me.

Now what on earth did I come over here to say? Oh, well... hopefully it will be back.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
Juice - that was a hysterical Haiku. Love your blog!









: Thanks. I have to say I'm really enjoying it. I'm trying to vary them a little - some are meant to be more poetry than others. But it's been a very positive process for me, and I owe it all to you ladies! Thanks, mamas!


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

Oh Quag I would be







: too. That is just so unprofessional that she made a copy of your personal document! I agree with everyone else, not to be worried about the State. You also do need to report her. That is just terrible!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
http://www.craftzine.com/blog/archiv...in_kitten.html

A friend sent me this today. I couldn't resist smiling, and I figured if I needed to smile than someone else might as well.

Oh my goodness, that is ADORABLE!! I love it!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
I gave him his birthday card this morning. I WISH I had the video camera going. He loves the song "Bad to the Bone" because they use it for Gravedigger, his favorite Monster Truck. So I found one of those birthday cards that plays music and the cover just says "Be bad on your birthday" and then you open it up and it plays the song. I can't describe the look on his face. It was priceless, LOL. Then I asked him if he liked the card and he said, "I can't stop smiling"









That is the sweetest thing Cori! i also love your idea for his friend birthday party. I think that is a fantastic idea and one I will have to steal









Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Wait, she didn't defecate, she micturated into my tupperware!! Big difference there, at least for me. I would have hurled had she defecated.

Ah, sorry for the mixup!







: Glad to know that she only peed!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fenwickmama* 
why can't there be 2 good days, or 2 good nights or a good day and a good night in a row?







:









:

Maria - I'm so glad that your class went so well! And, that little man did so well when you were gone. It is SO hard to be away from our babies!!! Ouch on the pump costs. Doesn't health insurance cover any of it? Ouch!

Thank you all for the pv's and







: for dh. He has a 3rd phone interview today with the company here in Utah. I am sick of phone interviews though. I have to leave the house 30 minutes before his interview. So, I have to find somewhere for me and the kids to go for an hour. Not that it is that big of a deal...it's just that I am sick and don't want to leave. As it is my son will get to watch an insane amount of movies today. This cold is kicking my arse.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

I used the word "denouement" today. And the word "onerous". Beat that!


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Cori, I think that's a wonderful thing to do with birthday gifts. He still gets some, and he gets to give some as well. What a nice approach, I am going to remember that.

Maria, I SOOO hear you on the overoptimism. WTF was I thinking? In addition to everything else, I agreed to be the Class Parent for DD1's montessori class. Not that it's that much work, but it's one more thing! Silly, silly me.

Now what on earth did I come over here to say? Oh, well... hopefully it will be back.


Thanks!







This is the first year that I thought he would be willing to do it. I saw it recommended years ago somewhere so I can't take credit for it - and it suggested starting at eight or so....and part of it is that I've seen what some of his friends have gotten a birthday parties so I'd rather avoid that stuff in my house!









I have a lot of optimism here too. I've definitely volunteered for too many things too. I often say to dh, "What was I thinking???" Ugh.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
I used the word "denouement" today. And the word "onerous". Beat that!









c'mon - you have to give us the context!!

Kim - I know how annoying the phone interview thing is from watching dh when i have supervision by phone twice a month - it's quite a logistic(al?) problem..

this morning while I was having an hour's catch up in bed dh gave dd a wilted old lettuce leaf 'to play with...' you guessed it, it mysteriously disappeared. I said a few things - onerous was not one of them...


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
c'mon - you have to give us the context!!

this morning while I was having an hour's catch up in bed dh gave dd a wilted old lettuce leaf 'to play with...' you guessed it, it mysteriously disappeared. I said a few things - onerous was not one of them...









:

Context:

Commenting on juice's blog, I said that the last phrase of the 3 in a haiku gives us the "denouement" or some such.

"Onerous" was used to describe my last name when the organizer of this weekend's bellydance class in Mexico City asked if I wanted the diplomas to say just "elsanne" or my last name as well. I told her no, it's more artistic to just use "elsanne", and besides--my last name is quite onerous.


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
Maria -







As a working mom, I can totally relate to everything you're struggling with.

Thanks, Cori! Honestly, this is nothing compared to full time WOH. I am very thankful for the flexibility of grad school.

Awesome idea for the party!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Maria, I SOOO hear you on the overoptimism. WTF was I thinking? In addition to everything else, I agreed to be the Class Parent for DD1's montessori class. Not that it's that much work, but it's one more thing! Silly, silly me.

Glad to know I'm not the only one who has trouble remembering that there are only 24 hours in a day, and that I do need to sleep for a few of those.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
Maria - I'm so glad that your class went so well! And, that little man did so well when you were gone. It is SO hard to be away from our babies!!!

You know, it's interesting, but it isn't nearly as hard as I thought it would be. DS loves hanging out with his daddy, grandfather, etc. so that really helps. And again, I am thankful for grad school flex time. My supervisor and I have evening meetings via Skype, both with babies in our laps.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
Ouch on the pump costs. Doesn't health insurance cover any of it? Ouch!

No, it's pretty unusual to have coverage for durable medical equipment.

The way health insurance works here is that everyone has basic & acute care coverage. I.e. if you break your leg, have a heart attack, are diagnosed with cancer, need to be hospitalized for whatever reason, need an annual physical, etc. it's all paid for by our taxes. However, additional costs (including necessary-for-life treatments and drugs for those of us with chronic illnesses) may or may not be covered, depending on where you live. (Health care is administered by the provinces.)

Most people have extended health care benefits through their work to cover prescriptions, medications, eyeglasses, dental, etc. It's one of the reasons we are very careful about making sure that one or both of DH and I have extended health benefits. Insulin and test strips alone are about $150-300 a month, add pump supplies and we're up to $300-500 (covered with a 20% co-pay), plus a new pump ($6000 - not covered) every 4 years. All this on a graduate school income -- so it is a major line item on our budget.

It's kind of frustrating that insulin pumps, which can dramatically improve glycemic control and reduce complications later, are not covered under my province's plan, but if I needed dialysis, a new kidney, or my leg amputated because of years of poor control, _that_ would be fully covered. Invest in preventative care! Argh!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
I used the word "denouement" today. And the word "onerous". Beat that!









I see your denouement and onerous, and raise you "phenomenology", "etiology" and "multiattribute utility theory". (Never play this game with an academic.







)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
I have a lot of optimism here too. I've definitely volunteered for too many things too. I often say to dh, "What was I thinking???" Ugh.

Again, I am glad to know I am not the only one who does this.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
this morning while I was having an hour's catch up in bed dh gave dd a wilted old lettuce leaf 'to play with...' you guessed it, it mysteriously disappeared. I said a few things - onerous was not one of them...









:


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 

I see your denouement and onerous, and raise you "phenomenology", "etiology" and "multiattribute utility theory". (Never play this game with an academic.







)










:

You got me there, as I knew you would!!














: I think I deserve special credit for just using them in daily life...

I am intrigued by "multiattribute utility theory". Whatzat?


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
I think I deserve special credit for just using them in daily life...

Oh, absolutely.







Total unfair advantage, especially given that in daily life, I more likely use words like, "Huh?" and refer to items, "The ... the ... thing. You know, with the stuff." (Add waving hands as necessary.)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
I am intrigued by "multiattribute utility theory". Whatzat?

It's a way of assigning numbers to how good or bad you think a certain state of being is. It's how those of us who like numbers deal with subjectivity. A method with definite plusses and minuses.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

and all I've got is "symptomatic improvement which is inconsistent with the amount of actual healing"

But yeah, in my daily life, I say great stuff like, in response to an inquiry as to whether I had brought something, "It at house." And I had to look up "denouement." But that was easy, as I now have a dictionary and thesaurus right up there on my tool bar, thanks to you all!


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
Here are my updates - dh will be flying out to Indiana in the very near future for an interview!!! He will also have a 2nd phone interview with a company here in Utah tomorrow. Man, it would ROCK if he got offered both the jobs and he could actually choose what he's doing!!!







:

Yay on the job front! When will you know more about the job?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
So. I am irked that this freakin notary is such a busybody and I guess I plan to report her. She was not supposed to take a copy of the form (according to the director of the school) and she was definitely being a sneaky rat.

How unprofessional! Have you pursued this?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
I would report the notary to the bank's manager and demand that the photocopies of your personal information be returned to you.









:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
I gave him his birthday card this morning. I WISH I had the video camera going. He loves the song "Bad to the Bone" because they use it for Gravedigger, his favorite Monster Truck. So I found one of those birthday cards that plays music and the cover just says "Be bad on your birthday" and then you open it up and it plays the song. I can't describe the look on his face. It was priceless, LOL. Then I asked him if he liked the card and he said, "I can't stop smiling"









How wonderful! I love it when I pick out the perfect gift or card! What a perfect reaction.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
AAAACK!!!! THE DDDDC!!! Too friccin hilarious!!!!

yegads, how fun! Now, WHO DID THIS?!?!? Show yourself, cowardess!!

Your DDDDC makes me giggle!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
The way health insurance works here is that everyone has basic & acute care coverage. I.e. if you break your leg, have a heart attack, are diagnosed with cancer, need to be hospitalized for whatever reason, need an annual physical, etc. it's all paid for by our taxes. However, additional costs (including necessary-for-life treatments and drugs for those of us with chronic illnesses) may or may not be covered, depending on where you live. (Health care is administered by the provinces.)

Most people have extended health care benefits through their work to cover prescriptions, medications, eyeglasses, dental, etc. It's one of the reasons we are very careful about making sure that one or both of DH and I have extended health benefits. Insulin and test strips alone are about $150-300 a month, add pump supplies and we're up to $300-500 (covered with a 20% co-pay), plus a new pump ($6000 - not covered) every 4 years. All this on a graduate school income -- so it is a major line item on our budget.

It's kind of frustrating that insulin pumps, which can dramatically improve glycemic control and reduce complications later, are not covered under my province's plan, but if I needed dialysis, a new kidney, or my leg amputated because of years of poor control, _that_ would be fully covered. Invest in preventative care! Argh!

I also thought that everything was covered in Canada. The preventative care is so important, I wish insurance companies would realize that.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Well if we're getting into a contest here, I did learn and use the word 'holenderia' today (a Polish word which noone has ever heard of) which means a 'romantic style cow shed'.









Maria, I like the sound of that multiattribute utility theory. And the fact that it has pluses and minuses!







: Is it something like giving your moods and experiences a number on a scale? What is it 'for'?


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
Oh, absolutely.







Total unfair advantage, especially given that in daily life, I more likely use words like, "Huh?" and refer to items, "The ... the ... thing. You know, with the stuff." (Add waving hands as necessary.)

Ack! This made me guffaw. I have a great wallace n gromit visual of you, what with the waving hands.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
It's a way of assigning numbers to how good or bad you think a certain state of being is. It's how those of us who like numbers deal with subjectivity. A method with definite plusses and minuses.

Oooooh you are better than I give you credit for!!!







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
and all I've got is "symptomatic improvement which is inconsistent with the amount of actual healing"


Yeah, but you're a CHIROPRACTRESS, which just gives you coolness points we buffoons have to WORK to get.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
Well if we're getting into a contest here, I did learn and use the word 'holenderia' today (a Polish word which noone has ever heard of) which means a 'romantic style cow shed'.










Wait, what?







: Now THIS is good: romantic style cow shed. I know of several romantic things that could take place in such surroundings.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

and i would like to know, specifically, what attributes qualify a cow shed as "romantic style". How many styles of cow shed are there that you have a whole word for this one kind? Like the eskimos having 29 words for "snow"...


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
and i would like to know, specifically, what attributes qualify a cow shed as "romantic style". How many styles of cow shed are there that you have a whole word for this one kind?









:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
Is it something like giving your moods and experiences a number on a scale? What is it 'for'?

Sort of. It's basically a way to assign numerical values (utilities) to states of being (with many attributes). E.g. how good/bad would you consider it to be to live with disease X with the following symptoms ...

It's used in other contexts as well, but in my research community, it's used as a way to attempt to incorporate subjective values into models (often economic models, though that isn't what I do) of health care.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Ack! This made me guffaw. I have a great wallace n gromit visual of you, what with the waving hands.

You know, the first time I saw the Wallace and Gromit morning automated routine, I thought, "That. That is what I need in my life."

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Oooooh you are better than I give you credit for!!!







:

I so wish I could take that credit, but the pun was unintentional.


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

Ok......so deep down inside I know that DS will be ok, but why is it that when he has a cold I keep thinking he is going to stop breathing? Last night he was up about a dozen times and the rest of the time I was checking to see if he was breathing. Finally at 3:00 this morning I suctioned him and he screamed as though I was killing him. The worst part was that I don't think it did much to help. Why oh why can't their be a more effective and easier way to get the "little green men" out of his nose?


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gumby74* 
Ok......so deep down inside I know that DS will be ok, but why is it that when he has a cold I keep thinking he is going to stop breathing? Last night he was up about a dozen times and the rest of the time I was checking to see if he was breathing. Finally at 3:00 this morning I suctioned him and he screamed as though I was killing him. The worst part was that I don't think it did much to help. Why oh why can't their be a more effective and easier way to get the "little green men" out of his nose?










It's sooo soo hard when they get colds like that. Every time Rachel is stuffed up I just want to take the cold from her and have it myself. Hugs... it will be over soon!









So here's something I noticed: when Rachel is pissed off she blows raspberries. Like, she'll shriek in the car, and then end with a very digusted "PLLLLLBBBBT PLLLLLBBBBT PLLLLLBBBBT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AAAAAAAAAAAGHHHHHHHHH!" It's so funny. I shouldn't laugh at my baby, but she is just too cute when she's mad.

Sarenka... man you crack me up!









I love that Wallace and Gromit automated morning. "DH! Breakfast! Porridge today!"







Gromit is too cute. He always looks so put upon...


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Oh and Cori I forgot to say earlier, happy birthday to Aidan! That is so cute about the card


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gumby74* 
Why oh why can't their be a more effective and easier way to get the "little green men" out of his nose?









You poor thing. And your son too! Here's what I do: I cover her nose with my mouth and suck. Yes, unlovely, and kind of gross, but it is extremely effective and feels like a kiss to them. I then spit it out right away.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
a 'romantic style cow shed'.









Ain't language funny. That's an oxymoron, because I cannot for the life of me figure out how a cow shed would be romantic. Wait. Maybe it's romantic for the cows.








Tricia! My dd's have open faucets for noses right now. Lots of sleeping upright in bed. The baby has had a lot of mucous and drainage, and has gagged on it while coughing more than once. Little freaky sometimes.

Not much to add here today. Had a less than stellar night with the kids, although the highlight of the night was having a friend (going through equally tough times) over for dinner. Dh had an outage at work and didn't get home until after 10. I had passed out cold in between all the dc when I put them to bed tonight, and I didn't wake up until dh was noisy coming home.


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

s Tricia, I know the feeling. I'm kinda freaky about my girls' breathing when they're healthy. When they're sick, forget about it. I hope your ds id well again soon.

Elsanne, totally gross, but a good tip, I will file that away for future use.

Cori~Happy birthday to Aidan(Ihope I spelled that write, if not please forgivr me.)

So I have a funny but somewhat embarassing story I think I'll share. My sister, who has way more than her fair share of money, came into town as a surprise weekend before last. She wanted to go get a pedicure, a nice one and asked me to locate a spa for her. I naturally used the internet for such a task, since I'm not sure I'll ever see the inside of a spa. Though i have passed them on the street so I do know what they are. So I looked up one and it had listed under foot services-Polish change-$18. The regular pedicure is $55. So here's where my brain is. I ask my sister what is a Polish(like something from Poland is Polish) Change. She has no idea. She says call the plave and ask, so I do. And the lady on the phone says I have no idea, let me ask someone. She comes back and says, do you mean Polish(as in nail polish) change? my end is slightly silent and then I burst into hysterical laughter. my cousin and sister are just looking at me. i finally manage to tell them and they join me and then realize they didn't catch and we all laugh again. So there's this train coming someday right? I don't want fancy people to think I'm a total moron forever. I can only imagine the ruckus of laughter I created at the spa. had to share, but I have been kinda emarassed until now. Enjoy a laugh on me!


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

Hey, Elsanne, maybe you could just make me a bellydance lesson on DVD. Just use a camera and do a class for me. I'm a pretty uncoordinated, heavy girl who is very much a beginner. Would that be okay? I'm only half-joking.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
You poor thing. And your son too! Here's what I do: I cover her nose with my mouth and suck. Yes, unlovely, and kind of gross, but it is extremely effective and feels like a kiss to them. I then spit it out right away.

I know I shouldn't feel this, but I do... I would rather have someone pee in my tupperware than do this!








everyone...

Romantic style cowshed update later, no time now.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

: JJoy, I'm laughing *with* you, I swear. That's priceless. (and it's how I first read it in your post, too, Polish like from Poland.)

Tricia, sorry the wee one is ill! While I can't bring myself to use Elsanne's method (I've tried, but I just ... can't) I have found that the screaming bloody murder while I attempt to suction the nose - well, the screaming usually loosens things up enough that he's able to nurse. And as for the worries, well, you're a mama. We worry.


----------



## newlywaaz (Oct 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
Oh, absolutely.







Total unfair advantage, especially given that in daily life, I more likely use words like, "Huh?" and refer to items, "The ... the ... thing. You know, with the stuff." (Add waving hands as necessary.)

that is SO me. Most of the time I suffer from a serious case of mommy brain, and then every now and then a big word pops out and everyone gives me funny looks. Used to happen all the time while I was in college. I remember one day I couldn't remember the word "carpet" when talking to a friend, but was using words like "hoi poloi" and "polymorphous nomenclature" in my Lit classes.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
and i would like to know, specifically, what attributes qualify a cow shed as "romantic style". How many styles of cow shed are there that you have a whole word for this one kind? Like the eskimos having 29 words for "snow"...

and all we americans have are upteen different words for "coffee."
I can imagine a romantic cow shed...with dutch doors and a gabled roof and soft fresh hay...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
You poor thing. And your son too! Here's what I do: I cover her nose with my mouth and suck. Yes, unlovely, and kind of gross, but it is extremely effective and feels like a kiss to them. I then spit it out right away.

GROSS! and yet I can see myself doing it in a pinch (and can also imagine DH walking in on such a scene)

I bought a bunch of zucchini from the market a couple of days ago, so today I steamed and mashed about half of it to freeze for the babe. I can only imagine the poop to come... and I thought 3 bites of mushy banana was bad, lol. anyone know where I can find one of those mesh bags for chunks of food?


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newlywaaz* 
GROSS! and yet I can see myself doing it in a pinch (and can also imagine DH walking in on such a scene)

I bought a bunch of zucchini from the market a couple of days ago, so today I steamed and mashed about half of it to freeze for the babe. I can only imagine the poop to come... and I thought 3 bites of mushy banana was bad, lol. anyone know where I can find one of those mesh bags for chunks of food?

I'm with you on the gross factor but doing it if needed. And my dh already thinks I'm nuts so this would probably just make him shake his head.

We got ours at Target. I think I've seen them at Wal-mart. And babies r us has them. The change in poop is quite depressing. We had a revisitation from some carrots while getting in the bath last night. Ew!


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
The change in poop is quite depressing.









:


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

JJoy!







: FWIW, it took more than one of those "fancy" people to figure it out.

Re: snot sucking

We have an interesting, uh, device. When dd1 was 6 weeks she was hospitalized with an URI that was not RSV, but was nasty enough that it had to be a 1st cousin. They have a snot sucker that they attach via tubing to suction babies. We kept it, don't know why but dh said bring it home. It is pointed like the end of a bulb syringe, but no bulb. Instead there's two holes: one at the end for the tube, and one on the side that you cover with your finger. You control the suction with your finger. Let go and it's off, cover the hole and it's on. I promise I'm going somewhere with this.







When we got home, the mucous was still pretty profuse. Dh said "Let's try to hook it up to your breast pump!" Sure enough, the Medela DoubleEase tubing hooked right up to it. It also cycles the suction so you can't hurt the baby. Sucks snot better than anything I've seen. We just wash out the syringe after each use. It doesn't get into the tubing (there's a "collection area" in the syringe). I may not have described it well, but all I know is it WORKS!







Apparently they have little power suction devices in other countries, just not in the US. BTW, I shared our little invention with our pedi and he thought it was hilarious and creative







!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
Enjoy a laugh on me!









OMG, I sure did: and I read it the same way as you too! That is HILARIOUS!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
Hey, Elsanne, maybe you could just make me a bellydance lesson on DVD. Just use a camera and do a class for me. I'm a pretty uncoordinated, heavy girl who is very much a beginner. Would that be okay? I'm only half-joking.

Well, wouldn't THAT be fun?!?! I am going to put it in my thinking cap...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
I know I shouldn't feel this, but I do... I would rather have someone pee in my tupperware than do this!








everyone...

Romantic style cowshed update later, no time now.

I pee in your romantic style cowshed.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
You poor thing. And your son too! Here's what I do: I cover her nose with my mouth and suck. Yes, unlovely, and kind of gross, but it is extremely effective and feels like a kiss to them. I then spit it out right away.

I've seen this advise before and now do it too. She scream bloody murder if i used the snot thingy. She doesn't expect me to put my mouth on her nose but by the time she figures out what i'm doing ,i'm done. lol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newlywaaz* 
I bought a bunch of zucchini from the market a couple of days ago, so today I steamed and mashed about half of it to freeze for the babe. I can only imagine the poop to come... and I thought 3 bites of mushy banana was bad, lol. anyone know where I can find one of those mesh bags for chunks of food?

I just bought one 2 nights ago. I can't wait to use it. She doesn't want puree food but wants the big pieces. 2 days ago, she choke on 2 diff occasion on food. I was like, i wish you would eat puree and save me the heart attack. I showed dh and hopefully it will arrive here soon.

This is where i got mine:

http://www.maternitycorner.com/miva/...Affil=bareware

I also bought extra mesh bags.


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

no time to write much, but JJoy, that was a great story! I thought the same thing as you.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
I pee in your romantic style cowshed.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
I pee in your romantic style cowshed.

Nothing as romantic as inappropriate urination.









Ok. I have to get this out. The visualization those mesh feeders give me have me saying "ew". Just the thought of baby gums mashing around a bag filled with food...










Somehow Elsanne's snot sucking technique did not evoke the same feeling. What's wrong with me?


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Soooo, Ethan has been working on his top two front teeth for a while now, and one had poked through a couple of days ago. The other was just looking miserable, swollen and bruised. I went to look in his mouth today to see if it was in, and it was!! And guess what else I found!! A bonus tooth! Another on the bottom. So he now has 7 teeth through, and he won't be six months for another week and a half. Determined, this boy.

regarding tupperware and micturation, my mom reads my blog. She asked what that one was about, so I explained. She said, "That's not really funny. I would have done exactly the same thing." Remind me to supply you with a chamber pot the next time you visit.


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

I am standing at my standing desk with DS on my back!! I got him into a back carry by myself!!!







:

Just had to share. Back to work.









P.S. There was much cursing during the getting him in process, though.







:


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
Well if we're getting into a contest here, I did learn and use the word 'holenderia' today (a Polish word which noone has ever heard of) which means a 'romantic style cow shed'.









I think you win for most ... unique ... word.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gumby74* 
Ok......so deep down inside I know that DS will be ok, but why is it that when he has a cold I keep thinking he is going to stop breathing? Last night he was up about a dozen times and the rest of the time I was checking to see if he was breathing. Finally at 3:00 this morning I suctioned him and he screamed as though I was killing him. The worst part was that I don't think it did much to help. Why oh why can't their be a more effective and easier way to get the "little green men" out of his nose?









Having a sick babe is the worst. They are so miserable and you can't tell them they will be better soon.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
So I looked up one and it had listed under foot services-Polish change-$18.had to share, but I have been kinda emarassed until now. Enjoy a laugh on me!









Thanks for the laugh ... that completely sounds like something I would do!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
I know I shouldn't feel this, but I do... I would rather have someone pee in my tupperware than do this!









:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
We have an interesting, uh, device.

This had me ROTF!! So funny.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
I pee in your romantic style cowshed.









: You ladies are cracking me up tonight!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
I am standing at my standing desk with DS on my back!! I got him into a back carry by myself!!!







:

Just had to share. Back to work.









P.S. There was much cursing during the getting him in process, though.







:

Congrats on figuring out the back carry. I have to shimmy DS around from my hip in order to get him on my back. I can't get him directly on my back. As for cursing ... I do too much of it in front of DS. I'll have to work on that before he becomes vocal.

Anyone know when my porn-star boobs will go back to normal? Will I have to wait until DS weans ... which means it will be a while with having future children. While I know people pay good money for a rack like this, I'm not liking it!


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gumby74* 
Ok......so deep down inside I know that DS will be ok, but why is it that when he has a cold I keep thinking he is going to stop breathing? Last night he was up about a dozen times and the rest of the time I was checking to see if he was breathing. Finally at 3:00 this morning I suctioned him and he screamed as though I was killing him. The worst part was that I don't think it did much to help. Why oh why can't their be a more effective and easier way to get the "little green men" out of his nose?









ugh. I get terrible anxiety when my kids get sick. I cannot convince my emotional self that they aren't terminally ill, no matter how minor the illness. It's crazy! And horrible!

As for snot - I use the syringe but he does holler. It helps a little. Too much crying just makes it worse - makes more snot. A squirt of breastmilk in each nose usually works well to clear things up - I have no idea why that works. It doesn't last long but it does work.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Apparently they have little power suction devices in other countries, just not in the US.

batter-powered snot sucker - I am so tempted


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Amy! You found one at Target! Much less bulky than dh's invention. I'm telling you the breast pump sucks snot like you wouldn't believe. I bet this thing does it pretty well. Makes snot sucking time shorter so less traumatic, too.

So guess what dh did? He fixed my computer!








He had collected some spare cpu parts and dug up a hard drive. I thought I'd lost some emails. Guess what? I didn't lose any!







I'm so happy to be back to normal and for free!! I guess I won't harrass him anymore when he "finds" things and brings them home.

Oh, and you back carriers motivated me to take the plunge today. Dd didn't like it last time I tried it. Yesterday I tried it in the moby, but I'm not talented enough to do it with that yet. So I tried it with the MT and we did it! I cooked dinner. She fussed a little after a while, but I did what had to be the sillest looking swaying and bouncing and she was fine.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

I used miss juice's explanation step by step and it worked! the back carry ergo thing! We've done it several times now.


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

It's so good to know I'm not the only one. I felt better about it too becaus I wasn't totally alone. My sister and my cousin were there too. I just couldn't imagine $18 for nail polish to be changed. Am I in the wrong business?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
JJoy!
We have an interesting, uh, device.

Be careful talking about your interesting devices.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Well, wouldn't THAT be fun?!?! I am going to put it in my thinking cap...

It would totally rock if you ever did that. Mostly, because I don't really expect you to go through all the touble for me. But you could get Sol on board to help. Emma loves to dance along with kids on tv. And then you could market it and make lots of money. Because of me. Yay! OK so I'm getting a little ahead of myself.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Oh, and you back carriers motivated me to take the plunge today. Dd didn't like it last time I tried it. Yesterday I tried it in the moby, but I'm not talented enough to do it with that yet. So I tried it with the MT and we did it! I cooked dinner. She fussed a little after a while, but I did what had to be the sillest looking swaying and bouncing and she was fine.

With a wrap carrier, especially with this age group, I put the middle of the wrap in the corner of the couch and then sit the baby there. Then I sit down in fron t of her and kinda lean back towards her and pull her up into position on my back. Then I finish up. Does that make sense? I could never get my wiggler to sit still long enough to have her on my back while I wrapped her.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
I used miss juice's explanation step by step and it worked! the back carry ergo thing! We've done it several times now.

I do the same thing as Juicy with my MT carrier. No ergo for me. But I think I may be able to get one someday in the not-terribly-distant future.

Did I mention that Mattie is standing up? Like pulling up on things. I can't remember. Yikes! Or as somebdo once said, "Crap, we have mobility!" Serious mobility.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
It's so good to know I'm not the only one. I felt better about it too becaus I wasn't totally alone. My sister and my cousin were there too. I just couldn't imagine $18 for nail polish to be changed. Am I in the wrong business?
Did I mention that Mattie is standing up? Like pulling up on things. I can't remember. Yikes! Or as somebdo once said, "Crap, we have mobility!" Serious mobility.

you certainly aren't the only one - for me Polish means only one thing









Daisy and Mattie seem to be synchronised. She's so happy standing now that it has actually slowed down her mobility! She still likes going up and down steps though - bit of a challenge...Can Mattie sit? Daisy just can't be bothered with that...

more praise to Juice for the ergo instructions - I've been doing it too. Sends her off to sleep...

that cowshed seriously was a nightmare to translate. It ended up as 'ornamental cowshed (typical for Romantic style gardens)'. Yes, here in Poland, apparently typical...

excited by the solids talk - who's started and with what? I'm waiting for dd to sit but at this rate she'll be starting school before she does that...she looks ready and eager though.

It's my birthday today!! 37!







:


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

I would like everyone to appreciate Laura's mastery of the multiquote above.

I'm glad the back carries are working! I seriously do not know how I made it through two babies without it. I guess I had fewer kids back then...

off to school but I'll be back.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SARENKA!!!!! May it be peaceful and fun.

I'm actually looking forward to starting solids. DS is lunging at our food, and I can no longer eat while he's nursing - he stops nursing to reach for my food. But he won't be 6 mo for a couple of weeks yet, and he isn't sitting alone, so we're still waiting. But I'm getting impatient


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

sarenka-







:

ok ladies, i have several MT and can't seem to get a handle on back carries-they just aren't comfortable for me and i can't seem to get either child up high enough/snug enough-they are always kinda loose and floppy-i've used the instructions on the kozy webpage and the babyhawk site and no dice. i also have a moby and a cotton wrap (just a rectangle of material from walmart) and haven't tried back carries with those-should i? i have a patapum i'm going to sell cuz it' s so uncomfortable for both dh and I for both kids so what's the point? -anyone tried a patapum and ended up still liking an ergo? i'd like to get one but wonder if they are too similar and the ergo also won't work for me? i love my MT for front carries but seems like back carries would be so convenient...

oh and







to all those that frequently multiquote-i give up! i suck!
jjuice, can't believe 7 teeth! crazy talk-we are at 6 w/2 more visible and almost 7 months old-i thought that was crazy









and opinions please-do i offer water in a sippy cup at 'meals' for seth or just let him nurse after meals (he does nurse after meals but seems interested in a cup)...


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

and holy crap to those with mobility, pulling up, standing, climbing stairs! amazing! we don't even have rolling or crawling attempts here...just sitting up like a champ and playing lots!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Here's a picture of all these teeth! If you go through the album, DD2's in there wearing her shades.


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

too cute!








:







: for me today, hope the boys can avoid it but i don't see how! i may have to use elsanne's snot sucking idea but yuck!


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Behind once again in posting but reading and laughing!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Sarenka!!!

Juice - your son is a DOLL! Look at those chompers! And your dd is adorable!!!

I'm feel rather







: - still can't accomplish the back carry solo. I need to print out the post I think.







:

It is -20F here....brrrrrrrrrrrrrr.....so cold I can't keep the fireplace going...


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Here's a picture of all these teeth! If you go through the album, DD2's in there wearing her shades.

Oh my god, all those teeth!!! And he is the youngest here? i can't believe this! WOW!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Tanya's babe is younger - 10 days I think. But E's been teething nonstop for almost 3 months now.








:

HI PAV!!!! How's it going?

(I'll be here all day, folks. My only goal in life today is to get some laundry done, so lots of internet time in between







)


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

SARENKA, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!
Enjoy your day and may it be the best year yet.

OMG, juicy! Those teeth are outta control.

And Mattie, STANDING? Again, someone control that child.

Amara is sitting well, and her forte seems to be almost-crawling (she leans forward and balances on her feet for many minutes) and singing. When I sing to her, she pitches a high tone and tones along with me! It's kind of amazing.

JessJoy, I am seriously thinking about that dancing-with-toddler video. How FUN would that be? My prob is that I teach adults, and teenagers, and have to really rework my wiring to teach (or entertain) the younger set. I wouldn't take it all too seriously at first, but then, who knows???


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

Hey, Juice, awesome teeth on that litlle guy. My dd1 was like that, but not this one. I also wanted to mention to you that wi the link you put above, I can see all your pics. I can delete this if you want. I just wanted to be sure you knew and for some reason, i can't pm you.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

: Sarenka! Many warm and happy birthday wishes for you!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fenwickmama* 
and opinions please-do i offer water in a sippy cup at 'meals' for seth or just let him nurse after meals (he does nurse after meals but seems interested in a cup)...

I would offer to nurse after a meal. Sippy cups at this age are pretty much just for play/learning. It takes time to figure out that there's something inside that they can ingest, so nursing can take care of his thirst requirements.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
If you go through the album, DD2's in there wearing her shades.

The dental developmental king! And I







the shades. We like wearing ours in the house, too. I must say that I also love your pink bathroom. We had one in our house in LA before we moved here. Pepto pink. Shower and halfway up the walls, too.








Pav! We've missed you!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

The dd's have a cold and I got some of Hyland's Sniffles 'n Sneezes 4 kids. I've given it to dd1 but I want to make sure it's ok for dd2. The bottle has dosage for 2+ years. I think it's ok based on my simple understanding of homeopathy. Here's the ingredients:

aconitum napellus 6x hpus
allium cepa 6x hpus
gelemium sempervirens 6x hpus
zincum gluconium 2x hpus


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

squirmy babies make for tricky typing.

jjoy, thanks for the headsup - I make all my yahoo albums public, and I just don't put anything in there that I don't want the whole world to be able to see...

Tanya, if you want pepto pink you should see my livingroom! We've been meaning to paint it for, uh, three years







but we can't agree on a color.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

I don't want pepto pink. I had it and we lived with it because the tile was still in excellent shape. I found a striped shower curtain at Target that was primarily pale yellow and green with a very thin pepto pin stripe to tone down the pink. I love the colors the previous owners used in the new place (well, new to us







).


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 

SARENKA, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!
Enjoy your day and may it be the best year yet.










that:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 

And Mattie, STANDING? Again, someone control that child.

Amara is sitting well, and her forte seems to be almost-crawling (she leans forward and balances on her feet for many minutes) and singing. When I sing to her, she pitches a high tone and tones along with me! It's kind of amazing.

JessJoy, I am seriously thinking about that dancing-with-toddler video. How FUN would that be? My prob is that I teach adults, and teenagers, and have to really rework my wiring to teach (or entertain) the younger set. I wouldn't take it all too seriously at first, but then, who knows???

Mattie with the standing is nuts. She's all over everything. She doesn't just wanna stand she wants to stand on everything. So she pulls up on the couch, gets down, crawls to the chair and so on.
That's incredibly cool that Amara sings along with you. You gotta get tha on video. Sounds super cute.
With regards to the dancing, I was thinking teaching the adults and just having Sol do her thing next to you. That's what we used to do with yoga.
But I don't really know what bellydancing invovles so that may not be possible.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
I'm feel rather







: - still can't accomplish the back carry solo. I need to print out the post I think.







:

It is -20F here....brrrrrrrrrrrrrr.....so cold I can't keep the fireplace going...

It takes some time to get a back carry. Just keep trying. You'll get it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
you certainly aren't the only one - for me Polish means only one thing









Daisy and Mattie seem to be synchronised. She's so happy standing now that it has actually slowed down her mobility! She still likes going up and down steps though - bit of a challenge...Can Mattie sit? Daisy just can't be bothered with that...
It's my birthday today!! 37!







:

That's cool that They are moving along at the same pace. It hasn't slowed her down much as she likes to move around and stand different places. And she squirms in my lap. She actually mastered sitting and standing in the sam day. But she can't sit herself up, we have to put her there. And she doesn't stay that way long.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
I would like everyone to appreciate Laura's mastery of the multiquote above.

Yay, Laura!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fenwickmama* 
sarenka-







:

and opinions please-do i offer water in a sippy cup at 'meals' for seth or just let him nurse after meals (he does nurse after meals but seems interested in a cup)...

I offer her a sippy cup of water during play times. This child is loving food and I'm a little nervous about losing my breastfeeding birth control. I also want her to get maximimum breast milk. So I limit her solids and I nurse her before I feed her and after and I only give water when she's not hungry or thirsty.

Okay I gotta go. Mattie is trying to jump off my lap. Emma is whining. And there are various stinky smells in the room.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

My baby has turned into a squealing banshee. Ahhhhh Ahhhhhh Ahhhhh is all she says and it's LOUD. The first few times I heard it she startled me and I turned to tell dd1 to please use her inside voice.







They don't understand inside/outside voice at 5 months, do they?


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

They most certainly DO understand inside/outside voice and should be properly disciplined if not. Then you can hand them a worksheet of long division.








:


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Ok. I have to get this out. The visualization those mesh feeders give me have me saying "ew". Just the thought of baby gums mashing around a bag filled with food...









Just wanted to say that it's better than seeing your child choke. But i get what you mean. Yeah it looks weird.

I'm also behind, just wanted to say hi to everyone.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Could someone please convince this boy to nap for more than 10 minutes??? He's killing my productivity! He wakes after 10 minutes NO MATTER WHAT I DO. Hod him, put him down, nurse him, it doesn't matter. In the MT or the ergo - 10 minutes and he's up and raring to go - for the next half hour and then he's grumpy again. I'm over it, thank you.

end rant


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

holy teeth, juice!

laura, way to go! oh, and re: porn star boobs, i have heard they go down either when you start to introduce more solids or when the child weans. i did not need bigger, but i gotta say, i'm enjoying the fact that they are, er, perkier.









mattie is standing?! wow! still not even rolling here, though he is sitting like a champion. no babbling, either. i think ds is gonig to be like his dad - late for everything.









sarenka,







:














:














(must resist bad math joke, must resist ... nope can't do it) enjoy being in your prime!







:

tanya, we had squealing and screeching here for quite a while. touch wood, but it seems to be over.

elsanne,









tricia, how is your ds feeling now?

cori, it took a huge struggle for me to get that back carry. i think i could do it with a couch no problem, but i can't always count on a surface being available, so i'm really working on being able to do it standing up. the trick for me was juice pointing out that his head goes on the other side of my arm as it would if i were just holding him on my hip.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

At least yours has napped 10 minutes today. Mine has been up since 6:45 am and the only nap she took was the 30 minute ride home from Wild Oats.


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

screeching: also seems to have passed, please. please. It passed once and came back so I'm crossing my fingers.

mesh baggie for solids: I'm in the eeew camp, sorry to say. If they are gagging/choking that much, it's too solid or they're not ready, according to my lazy methods









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Could someone please convince this boy to nap for more than 10 minutes??? He's killing my productivity! He wakes after 10 minutes NO MATTER WHAT I DO. Hod him, put him down, nurse him, it doesn't matter. In the MT or the ergo - 10 minutes and he's up and raring to go - for the next half hour and then he's grumpy again. I'm over it, thank you.

end rant



























I so hear you.


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

Happy Birthday Sarenka!!!! Hope you have a fantastic day!!!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Here's a picture of all these teeth! If you go through the album, DD2's in there wearing her shades.









: holy teeth batman! I don't think Seth had that many teeth at a year! A still doesn't have any teeth at all (thank heavens!)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
It is -20F here....brrrrrrrrrrrrrr.....so cold I can't keep the fireplace going...

Yikes, that _is_ cold!!! Sending you some nice warm vibes Mama -

































































Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Amara is sitting well, and her forte seems to be almost-crawling (she leans forward and balances on her feet for many minutes) and singing. When I sing to her, she pitches a high tone and tones along with me! It's kind of amazing.

JessJoy, I am seriously thinking about that dancing-with-toddler video. How FUN would that be? My prob is that I teach adults, and teenagers, and have to really rework my wiring to teach (or entertain) the younger set. I wouldn't take it all too seriously at first, but then, who knows???

Amelia sings with me too. She loves music and LOVES to sing. She will match my tone pretty well, she's a genius I tell ya!









I would LOVE to do a Mom and Toddler belly dancing type class. Oh man, how fun would that be?!?!?

On the job front here...dh is at an interview all day today. He got an email on Wednesday night (9:30ish) that he needed to have a 30-45 minute power point presentation about himself, his past experiences, his past projects and interests to give to all the interviewers at once. He was freaking out. He is not a public speaker, really pretty quiet, so there was that, and the fact that he only had about 6 hours to make it. He got home last night at 5:30 and worked on it until he went to bed at midnight. He left this morning at 6:30 and won't be home until about 6:30 tonight. Oh I hope it goes well!

So, tell me what you all think of this. We don't have a ton of experience with interviews and such. Dh is interviewing with a company in Warsaw, IN on Tuesday. They are flying him out and he has interviews all day on Wednesday. Well, after his interviews they have set him up with a Realtor to show him the town and such. He got a package today from them (fedex) with his interview schedule and such, but also housing guides! Is this standard, or do you think this shows they are pretty darn serious about him? I would LOVE either place...it will be a hard choice for sure!

Oh yeah and JJoy, I can not believe your mover Miss Mattie!!! A crawls (sort of) and gets where she wants to go, but is not at all near pulling herself up!!!


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 

























I so hear you.









: i can sort of get work done as long as i nak nak nak. not such a great strategy when i really need to sort through some papers, though.


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
So, tell me what you all think of this. We don't have a ton of experience with interviews and such. Dh is interviewing with a company in Warsaw, IN on Tuesday. They are flying him out and he has interviews all day on Wednesday. Well, after his interviews they have set him up with a Realtor to show him the town and such. He got a package today from them (fedex) with his interview schedule and such, but also housing guides! Is this standard, or do you think this shows they are pretty darn serious about him? I would LOVE either place...it will be a hard choice for sure!

IME, it means he is short-listed. (It's probably him and maybe one or two other people up for the job.) So, they're pretty serious. It also means that if they offer, they are looking for a quick start date. Good luck!







:


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

:

It means that they are definitely serious and want to sell you the job/town/area as much as they want him to sell them himself. VERY good sign. He should be prepared for an offer the same day. Also, he should be prepared with a response if he is going to discuss it with you first.


----------



## writermommy (Jan 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Here's a picture of all these teeth! If you go through the album, DD2's in there wearing her shades.

WOW! Look at those teeth! We can see some white showing in Logan's top gums. I think we'll have more teeth soon. Btw: your children are beautiful.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
My baby has turned into a squealing banshee. Ahhhhh Ahhhhhh Ahhhhh is all she says and it's LOUD. The first few times I heard it she startled me and I turned to tell dd1 to please use her inside voice.







They don't understand inside/outside voice at 5 months, do they?

I wish they did!







: Logan has definitely found his voice.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 
screeching: also seems to have passed, please. please. It passed once and came back so I'm crossing my fingers.

mesh baggie for solids: I'm in the eeew camp, sorry to say. If they are gagging/choking that much, it's too solid or they're not ready, according to my lazy methods








.

Me too, they seem yucky to me. Logan just turned six months so we haven't really started anything. He had a tiny bite or two of my banana last week because he was FREAKING out, screaming and grabbing for it. He had no idea what to do, but I think he liked the taste. Today he had a little bite of dds applesauce. He scrunched his face and I don't think he liked it. We aren't in a hurry here. It's easier when he doesn't eat.







:







:

Oh, Happy Birthday Sarenka!

GOOD LUCK to your dh Kim, keeping my fingers crossed for you.

One more thing: I FIGURED OUT THE MULTI QUOTE!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *writermommy* 

One more thing: I FIGURED OUT THE MULTI QUOTE!
















:


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Could someone please convince this boy to nap for more than 10 minutes??? He's killing my productivity! He wakes after 10 minutes NO MATTER WHAT I DO. Hod him, put him down, nurse him, it doesn't matter.

Juice, I think it is great that you are hodding him. IT's always good to hod your child, which for everyone else's benefit is something they do to babies down South. Juice can explain more.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
The dd's have a cold and I got some of Hyland's Sniffles 'n Sneezes 4 kids. I've given it to dd1 but I want to make sure it's ok for dd2. The bottle has dosage for 2+ years. I think it's ok based on my simple understanding of homeopathy. Here's the ingredients:

aconitum napellus 6x hpus
allium cepa 6x hpus
gelemium sempervirens 6x hpus
zincum gluconium 2x hpus

It's fine just make sure they are the kind that disolve instantly, that's all.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Juice, I think it is great that you are hodding him. IT's always good to hod your child, which for everyone else's benefit is something they do to babies down South. Juice can explain more.










You'll get yours, woman.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

I don't get it?









Thanks, Pav! They are the dissolving kind. Dd1 no longer has a profusely running nose!


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Ack - mutliquote isn't working for me - whever I press it, it goes to the reply window instead of waiting...what happened? Now I forget what I was replying to...

Kim - all parts crossed for your dh! Let us know how his presentation went!

Juice - hope E got some rest today!

JJoy - I read the manicure thing the way you did. I kept thinking, "A Polish change? What is that? She must have called the wrong place and not a spa!"









Pav! Good to see you! I have a homeopathic quesiton for you - I'll pm when I get a chance

Tanya - I'm glad to hear that remedy worked. I'm struggling with applying the principles of my class, which is a single remedy, not a combo like the Hyland's. I am struggling with pinpointing the correct one. Hopefully will learn more.

I bought those mesh feeder things at Target and promptly lost them somewhere in this mess.







: I thought they were weird last time around, but this time I want to feed regular food and not puree but I'm not "there" yet in terms of not being afraid of choking.

I volunteered at ds1's school today for lunch (ds2 was with my mom here). There were 2 other mothers who knew each other and I was eavesdropping.

Mother1: My friend had triplets. She breastfed two of them and not the third. The third is the healthiest one. The other two have asthma and other things. So when everyone asked me if I was breastfeeding I was like, "Hell no, it isn't any better than formula, it is worse!"
Mother2: I agree! It isn't all they say it is.








:







:







:























I didn't say anything since I wasn't in the conversation and I didn't know them but ugh. I had to bite the tongue. There is no convincing people like that anyway.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

yeah, I am still around, trying to keep up occassionally.









I too struggle with the one remedy only rule....after seeing our new homeopath I stopped giving everyone everything and anything and I am letting things just settle down a little.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
I don't get it?









Elsanne is doing the Dance Of Joy because I made a typographical error.
And she's rubbing my nose in it.
And I am biding my time...

just you wait my friend
typographical errors
will kick your butt too

eta: Not sure about the down south reference, though. Cleveland is pretty far north







:


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

I got the typo part but not the southern part


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

It was for the JOKE, people, come ON! Up in CLEVELAND I daresay they don't do much that is interesting, but down SOUTH....


----------



## AidansMommy1012 (Jan 9, 2006)

Spent a good few hours catching up on this thread! Ksjhwkr, fingers crossed for your dh! We're up in Indiana, too, but in Terre Haute.

Just ds2 and myself today. Dh's sister flew in from Colorado Springs today (oh how I envy her) for a quick visit, and mil, dh and ds1 all went to the airport in Indianapolis to meet her, and then up to Kokomo to visit with mil's side of the family. I'm not the biggest fan of that side of the family...they tend to make the news by doing things like stabbing their significant others and whatnot....so I begged off. It's dh's family, and I trust him to look after ds1 properly. Though that doesn't mean I don't periodically call his cell to see how things are going. They're going to be back pretty late tonight. We're hosting tomorrow's playgroup and I really hope ds1 gets a good night's sleep so he's not cranky in the morning. But it has been awfully nice. Quiet. And when I pick things up off the floor, there's no little person trailing behind me taking things back out.

Canceled ds2's upcoming well baby visit today. He's gotten all his vaxes up to this point, but each time, he cried pretty extensively within 24 hours afterward. The first time, he exhausted himself pretty quickly and fell asleep in dh's arms. Last time, he cried all night long. So I'm going to have a talk with dh about delaying his vaxxes until he's 2ish, and then seeing how things go. I don't need any special forms to do that, do I? I can't recall ever having to produce proof of ds1's shots yet. Anyone know for sure? And will they kick you out of a practice for that? We can't really claim to be religiously opposed to it, since our doctor attends mil's church and knows us well.


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

writermommy,









elsanne,







:

anna,


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Anna, You don't have to say anything about your religion to your ped - the exemptions are for school/daycare. All you have to say is "We wish to delay vaxing while we do some more research." and close the topic to further discussion. The ped *can* fire you and if s/he does, then it is for the best. I wouldn't want a ped who wouldn't respect my wishes. I would definitely be concerned after the reactions you mention. That being said, I don't know your ped and s/he might try to scare you into doing them anyway. I highly recommend the vax board to read up on the vaxes, reactions, delaying, etc. You might want to check out some books as well. Good luck with your decision. My first ds had a reaction and I feel like I was sooo lucky that he didn't have another. If I could turn back time I would have stopped vaxing.

Elsanne -


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AidansMommy1012* 
I don't need any special forms to do that, do I? I can't recall ever having to produce proof of ds1's shots yet. Anyone know for sure? And will they kick you out of a practice for that? We can't really claim to be religiously opposed to it, since our doctor attends mil's church and knows us well.

No special forms required. The ped office might try to make you sign something, but you are not required to do so. They can kick you out of a practice for not vaxing. Depends on how respectful the ped's are of parental choice. You can claim religious exemption. It has nothing to do with a particular church body, just your personal religious beliefs. And he is not allowed to question you about them. If he does, you just say that you do not wish to discuss it.

Your biggest problem will be standing firm in your decision. It's a tough spot to be in, for sure.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Up in CLEVELAND I daresay they don't do much that is interesting

... I will now stew in my own juices until I feel like dishing something out.

And elsanne is out of town until Sunday, so I suspect I'll be stewing awhile.


----------



## AidansMommy1012 (Jan 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
... I will now stew in my own juices until I feel like dishing something out.

And elsanne is out of town until Sunday, so I suspect I'll be stewing awhile.


You're a slow cooker meal.


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

We are religiously opposed to vaxes, even though the vast majority of our church is not. We're a bible-based church and the Bible says to go against our conscience is sin. So to vax our kiddos would be sin. To vax a child while you feel uneasy about it is sin.


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

Jessica, I consider selectively vaxing to be in order with my religious beliefs as well, but ftr, I think I've read that this exemption is usually only officially honored if there is an explicit teaching against using medical care - not if a person simply interprets her religion as being opposed. Did that make sense?

I'm not arguing with your logic because I feel the same - just that I'm not sure it would hold up legally.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AidansMommy1012* 
You're a slow cooker meal.



















Mega-hugs for the vax dilemma. Ditto what everyone else has said. You don't need any kind of exemption until you get to school/daycare. If you're feeling uneasy it's definitely better to wait until you've had a chance to research - as they say on the vax board, you can always vax later, but you can't take it back.







there's no easy way to make this choice.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 
I think I've read that this exemption is usually only officially honored if there is an explicit teaching against using medical care - not if a person simply interprets her religion as being opposed. Did that make sense?

I don't think this is true. My faith does not teach against using medical care and I've filed a religious exemption. I have philosophical available, but I worry that it would be taken away as an option one day. Technically, they cannot ask you what religion you are. If they do, you just say that they cannot ask you that and you will not share that information. I think this actually depends on the state. My state, for example, just has you check a box on the form. I've heard of other states that require a statement that must not contain any hint of opposing certain vaccines or question the way they work or your religious exemption will not be approved. So it has to be worded carefully to be approved.

LongIsland is the resident expert on each state and exemptions, so if anyone is in doubt about their particular state then I would recommend PMing her. I did








and she helped me a lot! They've also talked about this on the vax board a lot. You can probably find other threads about it there.


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

I'm a bit late here, but happy birthday Sarenka! I hope you had a great day and some yummy birthday cake









Kim, good luck to your DH! Realtor time usually means they are pretty darn serious!
JJoy, polish change







I read it that way too. I was thinking maybe you called "the wrong kind of spa" You know, the kind that offers *special services*







Though what a Polish change might entail I can't imagine. Maybe something to do with pierogi?







Or perhaps it's performed in a romantic-style cow shed








:

Juice, holy teeth! WOW. I hope he is using them responsibly









Pancake, that's something I worry about too. For example couldn't you be catholic and opposed specifically to the use of fetal cells in the vaxes? Does that mean you could only object to specific vaccines??? I really don't know how these things work. DDs' school was going to request that I write a letter to explain my objection but thankfully LI pointed out that I only need to fill out the state exemption form and that requesting any sort of explanation would be against the rules. My state site is fairly generic though, so I really wonder how it would hold up in court if someone decided to push the issue and request specifics...

Soap, that was a sad conversation. I am always tempted to butt in when I overhear stuff like that. Of course then I'd just fuel the fire for phrases like "breastfeeding nazis"







: I wish I could think of a good standard comeback for stuff like this.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

First of all many thanks for all the warm wishes!! The day contained everything, from a classic Mars/Venus argument in the morning with dh to a moment of complete and utter bliss in the snow in the forest when the sun came out. Had a small and sedate party as befits one of my age







:
and some beautiful roses...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Juice, I think it is great that you are hodding him. IT's always good to hod your child, which for everyone else's benefit is something they do to babies down South. Juice can explain more.









isn't a hod something people used to carry bricks in??

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
I'm feel rather







: - still can't accomplish the back carry solo. I need to print out the post I think.







:

that was another birthday moment - in tears because I couldn't do it! And because I was getting frustrated with dd1 because she didn't know what to do and i knew I shouldn't...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
Ack - mutliquote isn't working for me - whever I press it, it goes to the reply window instead of waiting...what happened? Now I forget what I was replying to...

that happens to me all the time

Oh and my solids question, which I might actually post to the whole board... as you all know, dd is crawling and standing but not sitting. She's nearly 7 months, seems to have lost that thrusting reflex, has two teeth and looks ready to go on the solids. In fact she was found in another compromising situation yesterday - face in the wok which for some reason was on the floor awaiting washing up, licking out the soy sauce like a dog.

But she isn't sitting! Should we go for it?

Quag, I like those musings on the pierogi in the cowshed, I really do...


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

yea, I hope I'm wrong about the exemptions - I just heard that somewhere. Maybe it would work fine on the forms but not hold up in court should that ever come up? I'm not sure.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Have you ever had an understanding of something that you just can't explain? That's what this vax exemption issue is for me. Makes me want to go post a thread over there to get clarification









My understanding is that our right to be free of religious persecution trumps any law the state has. So if it did get to court, that it wouldn't even matter because we do not have to defend our religious beliefs. Basically the state cannot force you to explain anything because it goes against the Bill of Rights. Of course, that only applies in the US. Not sure about other countries.

Ack. I'm still not explaining it well.


----------



## AidansMommy1012 (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks for all the help on the vax issues...I'm in the middle of playroup, will post more later.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

In OH we have philosophical exemptions. I never had to sign anything for the ped. I DO have to sign exemption forms for school, but it's beyond easy. The form says "List the vaccines you are requesting exemption for" and I put "All childhood vaccinations" and the next space says, "List your reasons" and I put "Vaccination is inconsistent with my understanding of health." Nobody has ever batted an eye. I'm glad, though I figure if the situation changes I'll cross that bridge then.


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
I would like everyone to appreciate Laura's mastery of the multiquote above.

Yay! I can do it too!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fenwickmama* 
and holy crap to those with mobility, pulling up, standing, climbing stairs! amazing! we don't even have rolling or crawling attempts here...just sitting up like a champ and playing lots!

The sitting a lot explains DS too. He plays and sits and as long as he does those things, he's happy.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Here's a picture of all these teeth! If you go through the album, DD2's in there wearing her shades.

That's quite the mouthful of teeth! I'm loving the shades.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
JessJoy, I am seriously thinking about that dancing-with-toddler video. How FUN would that be?

I would buy it! I think there's a serious lack of workout videos that include the kiddos and make it a family affair.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
:laura, way to go! oh, and re: porn star boobs, i have heard they go down either when you start to introduce more solids or when the child weans. i did not need bigger, but i gotta say, i'm enjoying the fact that they are, er, perkier.









I don't think I'd mind so much if they were perkier too, but they are starting to sag as well. At least I never had plans for posing nude!







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
So, tell me what you all think of this. We don't have a ton of experience with interviews and such. Dh is interviewing with a company in Warsaw, IN on Tuesday. They are flying him out and he has interviews all day on Wednesday. Well, after his interviews they have set him up with a Realtor to show him the town and such. He got a package today from them (fedex) with his interview schedule and such, but also housing guides! Is this standard, or do you think this shows they are pretty darn serious about him? I would LOVE either place...it will be a hard choice for sure!

That definitely sounds like they are serious! How did your DH's interview go yesterday?

DH is going to apply for a job that would be perfect for him and it would be a decent raise too (there's a fairly good chance he'd get the position). However, it would also mean that we'd have to move. I'm just starting to feel settled here after 4 years, so while I'm excited that DH could be happier with this job, I'm anxious with the prospect of going through the last 4 years all over again.


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

kim, any updates?


----------



## AidansMommy1012 (Jan 9, 2006)

Yeah Kim, speak up.


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Have you ever had an understanding of something that you just can't explain? That's what this vax exemption issue is for me. Makes me want to go post a thread over there to get clarification









My understanding is that our right to be free of religious persecution trumps any law the state has. So if it did get to court, that it wouldn't even matter because we do not have to defend our religious beliefs. Basically the state cannot force you to explain anything because it goes against the Bill of Rights. Of course, that only applies in the US. Not sure about other countries.

Ack. I'm still not explaining it well.

You're correct on the religious persecution thing somewhat. So the school cannot question you. However, if there are concerns for the well-being of the child and you end up in court for that, then your religious rights no longer matter, because you're endangering a child. There was a case a couple years ago where a couple had twins. I believe they were Jehovah's witnesses or something. Anyway, they were religiously opposed to blood transfusions or any kind of blood product. One of their twins died and the other was taken away by the court and given the blood transfusion. The hospital called CPS and they went to court and got the child removed.
That's why I do Well child visits and such. I try to use it to cover my butt in case of charges of medical neglect. I also have a doctor will "allow" me to not vax, so if he doesn't think my children are in terrible danger, then how can a court.


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

Tomorrow is my brother's 38th birthday. So sad. We are going to the grave after church. We are supposed to write a letter for him and attach it to a balloon and let it go. Not looking forward to it. I miss him and it's too hard to grieve my brother. I don't know how. Sometimes I just wanna be a little bit sad and mourn a little at a time, but I can't. A huge wave of sadness overtakes me and I can't catch my breath. I can't deal with that. I just need to be sad a little at a time.


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

I'm back!
no time to read posts - I have exactly 5 days to organise things for our wedding on Saturday! (well it's called a civil union here but essentially that's what it is) - at least I was organised to get the licence before we left on holiday -







:

so a quick hi from me and a hugs Jessica - grieving sucks


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

JJoy... you describe that so poignantly - why can't it happen just a little at a time? And it doesn't does it, it just sneaks up on you and overwhelms you, whenever 'it' sees fit.







So sorry.

Hi witt! Was missing you! How was the holiday? I remember the 5 days before my wedding, it was indeed







:


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

:guhs jjoy

hi witt-good luck w/the last minute stuff-we'll look forward to hearing about vacation and wedding (and seeing pics) afterward, ok?!


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

JJoy -
















Witt -







Have a glorious wedding - hope you'll share pics!


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
JJoy -
















Witt -







Have a glorious wedding - hope you'll share pics!









:


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

Jessica: many







to you. Witt is right.....grieving does suck! Ever since my mom and dad died I have had many moments when I thought I was doing "ok" and then this huge wave of sadness hits me and takes my breath away. I hate the feeling at the time, but for some reason I always end up feeling a little bit better afterwards.

Witt: Congrats! Can't wait to see pics!

Update: Andrew is still sick and now so is the rest of the house. Yuck! Have been to urgent care twice this weekend and can't wait until he is over the ear infection and general yuckiness. Lucky for us, our neighbor is a physician assistant and works at urgent care. It helps to know that she takes a greater interest in Andrew!


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

:guhs tricia-hope all are well soon!
still







: here but just me so far!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Hugs all around. We've been enjoying an unusually long stretch of nobody being sick. Knock on wood and all the rest... but with three kids it seemed like somebody was sick every day there for months on end!

So, how is it that we get to the end of the weekend and I feel more tired than I felt at the beginning? We did have a ridiculously productive day here today - no less than 5 loads of laundry, shopping for the week, playroom not only cleaned up but majorly reorganized, tomorrow's dinner made in advance... but wow, I'm tired. I need a weekend to recover from my weekend.

Pav, if you're checking in, did you find your Ergo? I have only had mine for a couple of weeks and I think I would be lost without it. Today DD2 made me put it on her, with her baby doll on her back. It was too cute - she was practically falling over backwards, but so very proud of herself.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Congrats on the wedding, Claire! Another one who would love to see pics!

JJoy,







to you and your family. Those firsts will always be hard. Much love to ya!

Juice, do your dd's not have slings of their own? My dd has one...just a fleece tube sling and it's super easy for her to use. Although she often ends up with it hanging around her neck and a baby doll dangling precariously from it.


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
Oh and my solids question, which I might actually post to the whole board... as you all know, dd is crawling and standing but not sitting. She's nearly 7 months, seems to have lost that thrusting reflex, has two teeth and looks ready to go on the solids. In fact she was found in another compromising situation yesterday - face in the wok which for some reason was on the floor awaiting washing up, licking out the soy sauce like a dog.

But she isn't sitting! Should we go for it?

For me, the teeth were more important than the sitting. My Chiro/ND told me that until they have teeth, they don't have the salivary amylase that starts the breakdown of the food in their mouth. I'd say go with your gut. If you think it's time, let her try a bit. She'll let you know if she's ready. We gave Mattie some things and she just gobbles up the food. I listen to my kids when it comes to food and I'm glad. Emma hated bananas and it was the 2nd thing I tried. She would never eat it and I didn't try to force it like i was advised to. Turns out she has a sensitivity to banana. It gives her horrible blisters on her bum when she poops it out. I know, TMI, sorry, I have no conversation filters (my dh told me so.). That's my take on it. Just wanted to give ya my 2 cents.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Congrats on the wedding, Claire! Another one who would love to see pics!

JJoy,







to you and your family. Those firsts will always be hard. Much love to ya!

Juice, do your dd's not have slings of their own? My dd has one...just a fleece tube sling and it's super easy for her to use. Although she often ends up with it hanging around her neck and a baby doll dangling precariously from it.


I can't wait to see the wedding pics too. Congrats and try to remember that no matter what goes wrong (and something will), at the end of the day, you'll be married to the love of your life and that's what matters. So don't stress over the details, jsut enjoy your day and CELEBRATE!!!

My dd has an adjustable ring sling that an awesome MDC mama made her last year. It's great but I think a tube or pouch sling would be better. WHere did you get your dd's? I may just have to dig out my machine and try to make one. I don't ha ve any room to put it up anywhere here.

Thanks to everyone for all the hugs and support. It was a hard day. I had a slow feeling all day. I really miss my big brother. I wrote him a little letter. So did everybody else. My mom got us each a balloon to tie our letter to and release. And though I'm generally opposed to this practice, it was a bit healing to send our thoughts and feelings up to him in heaven, symbolically. I think it was good for his kids too, who are still small. My SIL said it's hard to imagine how much you'll m iss someone until they're gone. It is. And though, I hear a lot about how it gets easier as time goes on, it does not seem to be getting any easier for me. It seems to be getting worse. And soon, I know, this will pass and my defense mechanisms will kick in. My dh did good letting me not be the main parent in charge today. Emma has been having nightmares, so I put her down for a nap early in the day because she was melting down too much. I fell asleep in her toddler bed with her. Dh had the baby. I have been letting my aunnt feed the baby a little baby food every day. SO my dh set up to do it for lunch today while I slept. She told him that the baby eats a whole jar, the little ones. Dh was skeptical and asked if she was surer and she was. I do not give her thte whole jar, I only give her half, but because I was putting it in a bowl and giving it to her to fees dd, she didn't know. I was surprised that my dh really has been paying attention all this time. He knew that she should only get half a jar and that I separate it out so saliva doesn't contaminate the other half. He did better than I would have expected. I woke up because the baby was whining and my leg had fallen asleep because of how I was laying. I'm feeling drained in an odd way to me. I wanted to go to bed a long time ago but needed a shower. So now I'm off to bed. Thanks for all the love ladies. I don't have anybody IRL I can talk to so it's nice to have such a strong community. I wish I could meet you guys.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
I'm feeling drained in an odd way to me.

It's no wonder, my dear! Look after yourself...

And thanks for the input on solids. She has two teeth. And since I felt she was ready and asked for advice (I thought there might be some digestive process related to sitting that I didn't know about!), yesterday, in the evening dd just sat up, grabbed dh's spoon (he was eating a meat stew in tomato sauce) and just went for it!!! She is quite unambiguously ready. She loved it. I must get the photos on the comouter. it was fascinating watching her relating to food for the first time, a bit like watching a wildlife documentary!!


----------



## newlywaaz (Oct 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
it was fascinating watching her relating to food for the first time, a bit like watching a wildlife documentary!!

what a great way to describe it. I totally agree! I've never seen so much intrigue, disgust, attraction, denial, interest and avoidance, frenzy and apathy in such a short time span. And that's not mentioning the mess.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Juice, do your dd's not have slings of their own?

Slings, yes. It's the ergo they lack









Hugs jjoy, I hope you're feeling better today.

sarenka what a great visual! I'm gearing up for solids here, even though he won't be 6mo for *gasp* FIVE MORE DAYS... I'm hoping it'll make it a little easier for him to stay at grandma's. Not for the hunger/nutrition aspect, more just another fun thing to do while mom's at work, yk?


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Mira, such a wonderful definition of starting solids for a baby!

Juice, oh, the horror! Five days early! Somebody call the AP police


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

The joke's on them - it'll take me 5 days to get organized. I am such a procrastinator!


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

I have tried solids 6 times now. Nothing. Nada. No interest. Sweet potatoes, bananas, avocado, and applesauce. NOTHING.

It's killing me, because I would REALLY like for her to just have one less feeding a day. I know that this is probably the wrong board to admit that to, but I am getting a little sick of her eating on the hour. I just....need to get a break. And if she doesn't break that tooth through, I swear. I am going to just kill myself. It's her second one, and she basically spends her entire day whining, for lack of a better term, over and over and over and over. And waking up every 1-2 hours at night again. EVERY 1-2 HOURS NONSTOP. I am so f-ing tired, and she just won't stop.

sigh.

each day is one day closer to realizing sanity.


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Sabbath,





















That sounds really hard.


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

:guhs sabbath!


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Huge







s I hope she gives you a little break soo nad her teeth comes out soon.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Oh Sabbath, you sound desperate. Sending







for a quick tooth and a well deserved rest for both of you.

It does stop, it really does.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Sabbath, I wish I had some pearls of wisdom for you. Better yet, I wish I knew what could be done to help Autumn sleep better (and whine less). Just when we get a break some new thing comes along to disrupt it. Hold onto the thought that this is only temporary. Sleep when she sleeps if you can. Newborn advise applies when they start sleeping like one again.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
... I will now stew in my own juices until I feel like dishing something out.










: done stewing, my dear??? Have at me!!!







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
First of all many thanks for all the warm wishes!! The day contained everything, from a classic Mars/Venus argument in the morning with dh to a moment of complete and utter bliss in the snow in the forest when the sun came out. Had a small and sedate party as befits one of my age







:
and some beautiful roses...








isn't a hod something people used to carry bricks in??


Wow! Hod really means something! Going to check...
1.a portable trough for carrying mortar, bricks, etc., fixed crosswise on top of a pole and carried on the shoulder.
2.a coal scuttle.
and then:

Hod, praise; confession

WHO KNEW?!?! See, this thread is educational.

and yaaaay sarenka for a lovely day.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
I really miss my big brother.









:







thinking of you sweetie.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SabbathD* 
I am so f-ing tired, and she just won't stop.

sigh.

each day is one day closer to realizing sanity.

Aw sweetie, thiiiiis is so hard. Keep on keepin' on, and every so often remember how fast this year will have flown when you look back (and has it not flown thus far, ladies?).

I'm baaaaack! I kicked some bellydance ass this weekend. I RULE!!!! Bwa ha ha ha ha!!!!


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newlywaaz* 
what a great way to describe it. I totally agree! I've never seen so much intrigue, disgust, attraction, denial, interest and avoidance, frenzy and apathy in such a short time span. And that's not mentioning the mess.

LOL Sarenka and waaz - love it

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
The joke's on them - it'll take me 5 days to get organized. I am such a procrastinator!









That is so me as well!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SabbathD* 
It's killing me, because I would REALLY like for her to just have one less feeding a day. I know that this is probably the wrong board to admit that to, but I am getting a little sick of her eating on the hour. I just....need to get a break. And if she doesn't break that tooth through, I swear. I am going to just kill myself. It's her second one, and she basically spends her entire day whining, for lack of a better term, over and over and over and over. And waking up every 1-2 hours at night again. EVERY 1-2 HOURS NONSTOP. I am so f-ing tired, and she just won't stop.

sigh.

each day is one day closer to realizing sanity.









Oh man can I relate. I confess to wishing for solids as well. And like you, I have one with no interest. Murphy's Law, eh? It *really* sounds like you need a break. You need to take care of yourself as well. Can your dh help out? Or a friend? Does she sleep better if dh holds her (away from the milk source) to give you a little uninterupted sleep? I know this isn't exactly AP either, but does she take a bottle? Maybe you could pump milk to get one sleep stretch? Or a nap on a weekend when dh is home? Mine will often sleep 2 hours with dh, occassionally three away from me (without even giving a bottle).

I just know that each of those little stretches I got somehow helped me get through the rougher times. And it sounds like you are close to your breaking point. I just want to tell you that being AP isn't being a martyr. Your dd needs a sane mama...it is okay to take care of you too.







That comes from a mama who didn't do it the first time around and has a new perspective the second time...

JJoy - continues







to you too!


----------



## AidansMommy1012 (Jan 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
Thanks to everyone for all the hugs and support. It was a hard day. I had a slow feeling all day. I really miss my big brother.









Hey mama. There really aren't words. I'm glad that your dh is such a great guy. Sounds like he really stepped up to the plate. Take care of yourself.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SabbathD* 
It's killing me, because I would REALLY like for her to just have one less feeding a day. I know that this is probably the wrong board to admit that to, but I am getting a little sick of her eating on the hour. I just....need to get a break. And if she doesn't break that tooth through, I swear. I am going to just kill myself. It's her second one, and she basically spends her entire day whining, for lack of a better term, over and over and over and over. And waking up every 1-2 hours at night again. EVERY 1-2 HOURS NONSTOP. I am so f-ing tired, and she just won't stop.

Oooh sweetie.







This part is always just so hard. And whining is the pits. There's really nothing that grates on my nerves more. Can dh take her so you can get a break? I definately had these moments with ds1, and while he still whines on occasion (he's only two), my tolerance has increased somewhat. Sleep when the baby sleeps, and see if dh/friends/inlaws/strangers passing on the street can pick up the slack somewhat. Motherhood's such a tough gig sometimes.


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

Ugh I have sick kiddos. Ema is sleeping now and she goes,, cough, cough...waaaaaaa, whine, sleep. I hate this. And Tricia just so you know you aren't a lone, I am worried that she will stop breathing and she is 2. Mattie just started with a fever. i think she's sleeping it off Haasn't slept this well in a while. I hope this passes quickly. I hatet s ickness. I think I am officially ready f or summer again. Ecven if it's a hundred, beats the illness factor. Gotta go. Good nightt girls.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Oh enough of this







: ing - really, universe, enough!! (None here thank goodness, that was for JJoy)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 

Wow! Hod really means something!

WHO KNEW?!?!

Well,







: I did

Well done on your belly dancing ass kicking experience! The other day I was dancing with dd1 in the kitchen and she said 'you see Mummy it isn't so bad being 37- most Mummys stop this when they're 30'

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
It *really* sounds like you need a break. You need to take care of yourself as well. Can your dh help out? Or a friend? Does she sleep better if dh holds her (away from the milk source) to give you a little uninterupted sleep? I know this isn't exactly AP either, but does she take a bottle? Maybe you could pump milk to get one sleep stretch? Or a nap on a weekend when dh is home? Mine will often sleep 2 hours with dh, occassionally three away from me (without even giving a bottle).

I just know that each of those little stretches I got somehow helped me get through the rougher times. And it sounds like you are close to your breaking point. I just want to tell you that being AP isn't being a martyr. Your dd needs a sane mama...it is okay to take care of you too.







That comes from a mama who didn't do it the first time around and has a new perspective the second time...









:


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

sabbath I've been there, I posted something for you on your thread you started

Solids......... oh god I forgot about those..... well I'll get around to it hopefully. I need to feed her she's really ready but haven't got organised to do it







i'm too







: at the moment









MUST ....... GIVE ........ BABY ........ SOLIDS







:

ok nak king here but baby asleep so will try and put her down soon and get some preps done for Saturday. Will definately post piccys - I got a new SLR Camera which is really the business yesterday on 3 years interest free









gotta go will check back after the dust has cleared around here







:


----------



## jsupanich (Jan 28, 2007)

JoyofBirth~ our children have the same birthday. lol My daughter, Addison, was born on July 8th, 2006.

Anyway, just wanted to stop in and say hi. I'm new here and saw the July birthday thread so figured I would stop in.


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Tricia and JJoy, hope you are coping OK with the sick kiddos.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
Maybe you could pump milk to get one sleep stretch? Or a nap on a weekend when dh is home? Mine will often sleep 2 hours with dh, occassionally three away from me (without even giving a bottle).









: and another :guh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
I'm baaaaack! I kicked some bellydance ass this weekend. I RULE!!!! Bwa ha ha ha ha!!!!









Yay!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
Well,







: I did











Quote:


Originally Posted by *witt* 
gotta go will check back after the dust has cleared around here







:









Have a wonderful, wonderful wedding!!! Congratulations in advance!!!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
The other day I was dancing with dd1 in the kitchen and she said 'you see Mummy it isn't so bad being 37- most Mummys stop this when they're 30'


Hootie hoot hoot!







: Now, THIS is a funny child.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jsupanich* 
Anyway, just wanted to stop in and say hi. I'm new here and saw the July birthday thread so figured I would stop in.









elcome:!!!

Hi maria, pav, juice, jessica, cori, amy, claire, sarenka, etc...








:

Today I am performing (bellydance) at Sol's little montessori school! Should be fun and I'm kind of nervous but what do little 'uns know about technique? As long as I'm having fun, I bet they're happy. It's a "parent participation project" where the parents show what they do for a living. Better than showing them all some lovely vacation rentals, no?


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jsupanich* 

Anyway, just wanted to stop in and say hi. I'm new here and saw the July birthday thread so figured I would stop in.









Welcome!

Elsanne, you have the best job. good luck today!

I have much less glamorous things to do today. Ds has his appt today to fix his cavity.









Mornin' everyone!


----------



## kimya (Apr 3, 2006)

Hellooooooooooo! Good morning! We're home!

Our trip was awesome. Panda was a dream.

It is good to be back though.


----------



## AidansMommy1012 (Jan 9, 2006)

I just saw a pile of playsilks go tearing madly across the kitchen. Turns out, ds1 somehow corraled the cat and generously draped him in multicolored finery. Poor Booger (the cat) hissed at me when I uncovered him, and bounded to the top of a bookcase where he can look down on us venomously and clean invisible toddler germs from his pristine fur.







Something in me is quite proud that ds1 has acquired the life skill of being able to successfully herd cats. I find Booger shut up in ds1's room all the time. Holed up under the bed and spitting mad.









Speaking of playsilks...anyone know how to wash these? Ds2 spit up in copious amounts on a few. The dye seems to run fairly easily just from kids chewing on them. I got them from Magic Cabin, if that means anything.

Ds2's first tooth broke through today, and the second one doesn't seem far behind. Feeling quite smug, as dh didn't believe me. I thought ds1 was teething from the time he was three months and kept saying, "Any day now." Ds1 got his first tooth a week or so after his first birthday.









How's everyone's day going?


----------



## AidansMommy1012 (Jan 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimya* 
Hellooooooooooo! Good morning! We're home!

Our trip was awesome. Panda was a dream.

It is good to be back though.










Welcome back Kimya! How was your adventure?


----------



## AidansMommy1012 (Jan 9, 2006)

I know, post #3 in a row...

Has anyone seen Celeste/Still_Snarky's post in Parents as Partners? She's having a really rough time, some of you guys might want to PM her.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Let's all pray/do whatever we do for JessJoy, see her post here, seems Mattie's cold has taken a scary turn...


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Welcome home, Kimya! Glad Panda was easy for the trip.

Anna,







: Poor little Booger!

Sarenka, I agree







: for JJoy and little Mattie!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

AAAw, page 2.

I'm having a VERY HARD AFTERNOON. I am not proud of myself today. That is all that needs to be said. And now, for something completely different...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *witt* 
Solids......... oh god I forgot about those..... well I'll get around to it hopefully. I need to feed her she's really ready but haven't got organised to do it







i'm too







: at the moment









MUST ....... GIVE ........ BABY ........ SOLIDS







:









OMG are you me? DS is totally ready and I really want to do it but it... keeps... not... happening...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jsupanich* 
JoyofBirth~ our children have the same birthday. lol My daughter, Addison, was born on July 8th, 2006.

Anyway, just wanted to stop in and say hi. I'm new here and saw the July birthday thread so figured I would stop in.

HI! And welcome! Addison is a great name - what's your dd up to these days?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AidansMommy1012* 
I just saw a pile of playsilks go tearing madly across the kitchen. Turns out, ds1 somehow corraled the cat and generously draped him in multicolored finery. Poor Booger (the cat) hissed at me when I uncovered him, and bounded to the top of a bookcase where he can look down on us venomously and clean invisible toddler germs from his pristine fur.







Something in me is quite proud that ds1 has acquired the life skill of being able to successfully herd cats. I find Booger shut up in ds1's room all the time. Holed up under the bed and spitting mad.









How's everyone's day going?

Ha ha ha you have a cat named booger! I LOVE it. And herding cats is a skill worth coveting. Re: cleaning playsilks, I would just rinse the daylights out of them individually in the sink and hang to dry. You might want to do that anyway if they're still bleeding when chewed on...

And my day has been insufferable, so far. I am trying very hard to shake it off, but it Just. Keeps. Coming. At. Me. The latest installment being that our snowplow skipped our house and did our neighbors instead, and I can't find their number to call and tell them how incredibly uncool that is. My throat hurts from yelling earlier







: it has not been a good afternoon.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimya* 
Hellooooooooooo! Good morning! We're home!

Our trip was awesome. Panda was a dream.

SOOOO glad to hear it went well. Eagerly awaiting details...

Elsanne, how did the bellydancing for the preschoolers go? I would imagine they'd be totally into it.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

:guh's Juice. I'm sorry you are having an awful afternoon. I truly am. I wish I could give you a real hug.

I've had more than my share of







: parenting moments lately. I'm sorry you're having them today.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

naw, 'shokay, really..







c'mon univershh..







canchooo do better than that?







gimme yer best shot







I can take it... really


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Oddly, I feel MUCH better after posting that. Go figure.


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

hang in there juicy!


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

I'm trying it myself

It's 2.22 am, dh and dd1 have just left the house (they're driving a 7 hr drive to dh's sister's place where dd1 is acting in a scene of her film, she's a film student doing her diploma). Anyway, although dh swore he was prepared the evening before there was stomping around lights on etc and one delighted baby getting up. Then he yelled at me when I looked less than happy and said I should be running around getting food into bags for dd1 'because that's what mothers do'. Now if we'd arranged that I would get up to help, OK. But I had assumed that one parent was enough to do that and I stayed in bed feeding the baby and keeping her asleep. ASLEEP!! So here I am...where I shouldn't be.

Big helloooos to Kimya!! Glad it went well.

Tanya and Juice, sending you patience and virtual honey for tired throats..


----------



## AidansMommy1012 (Jan 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
AAAw, page 2.

Ha ha ha you have a cat named booger! I LOVE it. And herding cats is a skill worth coveting. Re: cleaning playsilks, I would just rinse the daylights out of them individually in the sink and hang to dry. You might want to do that anyway if they're still bleeding when chewed on...

And my day has been insufferable, so far. I am trying very hard to shake it off, but it Just. Keeps. Coming. At. Me. The latest installment being that our snowplow skipped our house and did our neighbors instead, and I can't find their number to call and tell them how incredibly uncool that is. My throat hurts from yelling earlier







: it has not been a good afternoon.

He's an indoor cat these days, but back when he wasn't, I'd have to stand on the back porch of my apartment and scream "BOOGER! BOOGER!" into the night air to get him to come in. I have no idea what the neighborhood must have thought of me. I hope I was highly entertaining to someone, because I was rather embaressed. At the time of his naming, Booger really did seem like a great name. He's a snob who looks down on us all. If he only knew what his name meant.

I'm so sorry you've had such a hard day. Why on earth would they skip your house, short possibly of you edging your house with boulders. That puzzles me. You ought to call. I mean, you do pay your taxes (I assume







)!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
naw, 'shokay, really..







c'mon univershh..







canchooo do better than that?







gimme yer best shot







I can take it... really










You funny.

Today's been a ballbreaker around here too. Good thing I don't have any balls. Everyone around me = same. What gives?

It's a full moon! That's what it is. When all else fails, blame it on the stars.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
Then he yelled at me when I looked less than happy and said I should be running around getting food into bags for dd1 'because that's what mothers do'.

GRRRRR don't even get me started....

dd1 old enough to be a film student? whoa dude. Why did I think you had just the baby?


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

I think she meant the sister was the film student??? I think her dd1 is only 9!


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

JJoy - Lots of PVs - hope all is well.

Sarenka - GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

Tanya & Juice -
















Juice - do you care to elaborate? Sounds like a real doozy of a day for ya.

Elsanne - did you go to DD's school?

AidansMommy - congrats on tooth #1!

Kimya - Welcome back!!

Sabbath - hope you're doing better today...


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Dh's grandmother died tonight. She didn't want to be embalmed, so funeral is tomorrow. She was 86 and had emphysema, so it was expected at some point. Still sad, though.

I remember when ds was around 15 months and we were in town visiting, we made our way to see her at the rehab facility she was staying in at the time. Ds was melting down and needed to nurse. He was my first baby, and I was starting to be uneasy NIP with a toddler. I started nursing him and just lightly talked about him needed to nurse and she said she nursed all four of her children. I asked her when they weaned, and she said "When they wanted to." This lady was just so sweet. Never asked for a thing from anyone. She always had a smile for us. I never heard her complain about anything. She always called my ds a "dandy". Of course, she couldn't remember the girls' names, but she loved seeing them.


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Welcome, jsupanich!!!









Kimya,







Looking forward to hearing about the trip.

Cori, how is the dcp situation these days?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AidansMommy1012* I'm having a VERY HARD AFTERNOON.

:guhs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Elsanne, how did the bellydancing for the preschoolers go? I would imagine they'd be totally into it.









:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
I've had more than my share of







: parenting moments lately. I'm sorry you're having them today.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
Then he yelled at me when I looked less than happy and said I should be running around getting food into bags for dd1 'because that's what mothers do'.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Dh's grandmother died tonight. She didn't want to be embalmed, so funeral is tomorrow. She was 86 and had emphysema, so it was expected at some point. Still sad, though.

I remember when ds was around 15 months and we were in town visiting, we made our way to see her at the rehab facility she was staying in at the time. Ds was melting down and needed to nurse. He was my first baby, and I was starting to be uneasy NIP with a toddler. I started nursing him and just lightly talked about him needed to nurse and she said she nursed all four of her children. I asked her when they weaned, and she said "When they wanted to." This lady was just so sweet. Never asked for a thing from anyone. She always had a smile for us. I never heard her complain about anything. She always called my ds a "dandy". Of course, she couldn't remember the girls' names, but she loved seeing them.









She sounds like a beautiful person.







to your family. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

maria - that's priceless!!! 'Cat herding - I wouldn't do anything else'...









Tanya - so sorry for your and dh's loss...

Remember a while back I posted about my friend in the UK who has just had a hysterectomy and has cancer - 37 years old? Well her MIL who lives round the corner from them has just died. Of cancer. This is just too much.

Oh Elsanne, thanks for reminding me about the full moon. That always drives dh nuts but last night he was so out of order he was practically a werewolf.

And did you ever get the Dylan CD??

Oh, and yes, as Cori pointed out, dd1 is only nine! I do find a blank sig line encourages speculation!








I love it, I feel I have actually been the mother of a film student.


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

sarenka, seriously, that company hired a genius ad agency. their ads were some of the funniest things i've ever seen. this one was actually my fave.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

:yawning:

oh that was great!!! Thanks for cheering up my morning...


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

wow! it has been ad ay! Seemslike for all of us. Dh left work early and w e took M t o thte pedi. he and my aunt both said I was nuts and her soft spot was not bulging. I'm still not convinced. It is just a s lightbulge. Maybe onnly something a mother would notice after hours upon hours of rubbing the soft perfectio that is her head. going to the doc was a grand adventure. I have managed to lose all my medicaid papers in the move. So i had t o call and get a pprovals and all that. Had to go to the doc as a walk-in. He has a long wait with an appt so we are w aitibg hours with 2 sick kiddos. Emma was better today, so she is on the mend.She did beautifully with the wait. Lots o snacks ad crafts. The doc said she has a sinus infection and prerscribed an antibiotic. He wasn't too worried about the fever. He just doesn't want to get in the 104,105,106 range or to go longer than 2 days. He said her soft spot felt okay and of course at that time it did. I am so bummed about the antibiotics, but this baby is so sick and we have no money thanks to snow and ice days the last few weeks. I hate being poor. Medicaid will pay 100% of her dr visitt and meds but won't let me do chiro or any natural stuff. I have dosed thtis child with more tylennol than I care t o admit. And the thought of it makes me wanna cry. It keeps her a little more comfy though. She has a headache. Her temp an hour ago was 102something. We got in the bath and then her temp was 103.5. More tylenol. She nursed and is nowsleeping on me. I sit here awake and cry and type because I am afraid to take my eyes or arms off of her. This child I know so well, seems so unfamiliar to me. The look in her eyes, thte way she moves, thte whine, the cry. It's not what I usually see. And in thtis I realize the weight that motherhood carries. The importance of every decision thtat I make. I really should get paid for this job. And not becausr I need, I don't. But my children d o. They are the ones that suffer the financial blows because I work here with them. My baby girly's head is so hot on my lips as I kiss her. Why isn't me who is sick i nstead? Although I do feel it coming. And as I sit here with all this concern, I am remindedof an earlier conversation. I told dh that kids were not a llowed in her face until further notice. My nephew and niecesa re also sick. And he dared to argue with me.
Oh and the stupidpharmacycan't fill her scripts. They said the insurancenumber isn't workingn. I have to go to the medicaid office and get a temporary card t o bring t hem. So I have to get up st 6 snd drag mysick kiddos out to stand in line for hours, not to mention my mom who i need to drive me. And when i droppedoff the prescription, i left my number and asked her to call me if there was a pproblem. Did she? NO, that would be too hard. So I wasted gas making the drive back up t here when we already don't have e nough for t he week. My parents will probably helpus there. UGH! Sorry about the long vent. Some day I will have good news to share. Tthat's whaat i k epp telling myself.


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

:guhs all around! i'm at my breakin point here too. we are looking for rental options cuz despite the financial and childcare help i just can't stand living with the inlaws any longer.







:

jjoy so sorry about your sickies and the difficulties related-thinking of you!

tanya, so sorry about the loss-she sounds like a great lady!

hi to everyone else...


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

jjoy. It is sooo hard when they're sick, all fevery and listless and glazed over. I'm glad you survived the trip to the doc. I hope she's feeling better soon, so you can feel better too!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 






























I'm trying it myself









How did that work out for you?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AidansMommy1012* 
I'd have to stand on the back porch of my apartment and scream "BOOGER! BOOGER!" into the night air to get him to come in. I have no idea what the neighborhood must have thought of me.









We once had a fish named Mr. Poopers. Fine when it's you and DH, not so fine when your 3yo needs to introduce the fish to visitors.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
You funny.

I try







: Three kids leaves no time for wallowing, so sometimes I have to change my attitude fast









Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
Juice - do you care to elaborate? Sounds like a real doozy of a day for ya.

The doozy-ness wasn't in any particular event - it was just the nonstoppingness of it all. From the moment we got home, DD1 was just bouncing off the walls, literally running in circles and screaming at the top of her lungs. Just more chaos that I could handle. And I tried to reel her in, catch her, talk to her, direct her to something more structured - we were planning to cook dinner together, a recipe she picked, and as I was asking her (quite calmly) to come talk to me she started thrashing and screaming and running away and I just totally lost my cool. Oh, the yelling that ensued. I sent her to her room to calm down. Two minutes later, I went up to talk to her, DD2 in tow and baby in arms of course. I apologized for yelling, and said that I was working very hard to calm myself down so we could work together and have a good time making dinner. And DD2 (she's 2.5 with a vengeance) was sitting there parroting every word I said, with emphasis, "I am TRYING to calm down" and I just lost it again. I should have laughed, but it didn't work out that way. We all survived, we all came through it, but I hate it when I can't pull it together in time and it all blows up. I mean, someone has to be the adult here and it's not likely to be them, and my throwing a tantrum to rival any two year old does Not. Help. Things. So there it was. Just another evening in paradise









Today will present its own challenges, but I do much better when I expect them. I work this afternoon, until about 5:30. My babysitter who usually picks the girls up from school and plays with them until DH or I get home around 6:00 has a conflict today, so she'll pick up the kids for me and bring them to my office at 3:30. Fun fun! And to top it off, DH has an after-work gathering that is non-optional and won't be home until 7:30 or later. So it'll be a full and challenging evening for me, but as I said, I'm expecting it, so I know it'll be fine. Just long.

Wow! What a long and ranty post from me!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

fenwick, we crossposted (yes, it DID take me more than half an hour to type that







) and







to you. You've managed inlaw-living for way longer than I could have. I'm glad you're looking - it'll be so nice to have your own space. Room to breathe a little.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Hugs to everyone that need them.

Tanya, So sorry for your loss.

Jjoy, I hope everyone heals fast.

Kelly, I hope the search for rental goes smoothly and cheap.

Juice, i hope your day goes well even with the chaos.

hi to everyone else


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

G'mornin gals.

I did do the bellydance yesterday, it was fun! The preschool set really enjoyed it. Sol, who was properly bedecked and looked oooh sooo cute, sat down and watched, no participation no way. Then, for the second part with the littler ones (her own class) she got up and began dancing...and halfway through, picked up our bag, grabbed my hand, and was like, okay ma we're done. Thank you goodbye. It was funny. So we had to cut that one short.

Fenwick, I lived kind of with my inlaws for about a year, and it was hell--it was so scary and awful because I kind of got kicked out when I was 4 m preg with Amara--yet it was the best thing for all involved. Very, very scary financially and a bruise that has yet to heal about being kicked out--when they were SO IN THE WRONG!!! (see, I still am not over it).

Jessicajoy, still thinking of you and sending you lots of helping, healing vibes.

Juice: no time for wallowing. This is the lesson of yesterday for me. I kept hitting what is for me, the wall, when I thought I would just go insane if I had to do anything else for anyone else, I mean REALLY insane, and then I would breathe, and swallow, and do my best in the next moment, and face the person or persons with needs and try try try to not wallow and just do my best. Yesterday was very intense. Full Moon. I just now reread your description of yesterday and whoa...do you have any idea how much credit you deserve for not walloping anyone? This is such a hard job.

Sarenka I think you deserve an extra nod for the description of that early morning....I just reread it and was entertained all over again. My dad had the new Bob Dylan and I listened to it a lot up in the States but didn't get a copy! It really is great.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Shit - I sent you a copy ages ago, well before Christmas! What's up with the post between Poland and Mexico?!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Well, the laundry fairy has skipped my house yet again.
Looks like I am going to work in jeans today


----------



## jsupanich (Jan 28, 2007)

Good morning, almost afternoon. Addison has a cold. She's full of snot and of course, fights me when I try to suction her out, screams, hits, the whole nine yards. No fever as of yet though so that's good. She's chillin in her walker playing with her sippy cup.

Does anyone's children take a sippy cup yet? I'm really trying to get Addison to because I have class one night a week for 3 hours and she usually nurses around every 2 but she has a veggie for dinner and sometimes a fruit. However, I would like to be able to go places for an extended period of time without her and she refuses a bottle, hates the nipples.


----------



## AidansMommy1012 (Jan 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* wow! it has been ad ay! Seemslike for all of us. Dh left work early and w e took M t o thte pedi. he and my aunt both said I was nuts and her soft spot was not bulging. I'm still not convinced. It is just a s lightbulge. Maybe onnly something a mother would notice after hours upon hours of rubbing the soft perfectio that is her head. going to the doc was a grand adventure. I have managed to lose all my medicaid papers in the move. So i had t o call and get a pprovals and all that. Had to go to the doc as a walk-in. He has a long wait with an appt so we are w aitibg hours with 2 sick kiddos. Emma was better today, so she is on the mend.She did beautifully with the wait. Lots o snacks ad crafts. The doc said she has a sinus infection and prerscribed an antibiotic. He wasn't too worried about the fever. He just doesn't want to get in the 104,105,106 range or to go longer than 2 days. He said her soft spot felt okay and of course at that time it did. I am so bummed about the antibiotics, but this baby is so sick and we have no money thanks to snow and ice days the last few weeks. I hate being poor. Medicaid will pay 100% of her dr visitt and meds but won't let me do chiro or any natural stuff. I have dosed thtis child with more tylennol than I care t o admit. And the thought of it makes me wanna cry. It keeps her a little more comfy though. She has a headache. Her temp an hour ago was 102something. We got in the bath and then her temp was 103.5. More tylenol. She nursed and is nowsleeping on me. I sit here awake and cry and type because I am afraid to take my eyes or arms off of her. This child I know so well, seems so unfamiliar to me. The look in her eyes, thte way she moves, thte whine, the cry. It's not what I usually see. And in thtis I realize the weight that motherhood carries. The importance of every decision thtat I make. I really should get paid for this job. And not becausr I need, I don't. But my children d o. They are the ones that suffer the financial blows because I work here with them. My baby girly's head is so hot on my lips as I kiss her. Why isn't me who is sick i nstead? Although I do feel it coming. And as I sit here with all this concern, I am remindedof an earlier conversation. I told dh that kids were not a llowed in her face until further notice. My nephew and niecesa re also sick. And he dared to argue with me.
Oh and the stupidpharmacycan't fill her scripts. They said the insurancenumber isn't workingn. I have to go to the medicaid office and get a temporary card t o bring t hem. So I have to get up st 6 snd drag mysick kiddos out to stand in line for hours, not to mention my mom who i need to drive me. And when i droppedoff the prescription, i left my number and asked her to call me if there was a pproblem. Did she? NO, that would be too hard. So I wasted gas making the drive back up t here when we already don't have e nough for t he week. My parents will probably helpus there. UGH! Sorry about the long vent. Some day I will have good news to share. Tthat's whaat i k epp telling myself.

Oooh mama...I HEAR YOU.







We were on medicaid when we had our first, and though we aren't on it anymore, we're still going without a lot so that I can be home. On one hand, you thank god the system is there so you at least have SOMETHING, but on the other, it really feels like no one cares sometimes, and that you're just a number. And that is so hard and harsh when you're afraid for your baby. Don't beat yourself up over the Tylonel. You're doing what you have to do to provide some sort of relief to your child. And trust yourself, no matter what people keep telling you. You carried this baby inside you for nine months, you sweated through labor with her, and you care for her all day, every day. If you think something is wrong with her, then there probably is, no matter what a doc or relatives might say. Can you switch docs? I know Medicaid has a list of doctors that you have to stick to, but perhaps a family practitioner instead of a pediatrician? I don't know why, but in my experience, and in the experience of most parents I have talked to about it, fam pracs seem to listen to Mom a LOT more.
I just couldn't not reply to to your post. The medicaid, having to get rides from family, the concern over wasting gas to pick up a prescription....I have so, so been there, and in many ways I still am. It's so hard, and I feel for you.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fenwickmama* 
:guhs all around! i'm at my breakin point here too. we are looking for rental options cuz despite the financial and childcare help i just can't stand living with the inlaws any longer.







:

I hope you find a place soon! Sometimes, even with financial help and childcare, it still just isn't worth it. Run, and run fast.














:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Well, the laundry fairy has skipped my house yet again.
Looks like I am going to work in jeans today










And if they want an adjustment, they'll just have to deal with it!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *jsupanich* 
Good morning, almost afternoon. Addison has a cold. She's full of snot and of course, fights me when I try to suction her out, screams, hits, the whole nine yards. No fever as of yet though so that's good. She's chillin in her walker playing with her sippy cup.

Does anyone's children take a sippy cup yet? I'm really trying to get Addison to because I have class one night a week for 3 hours and she usually nurses around every 2 but she has a veggie for dinner and sometimes a fruit. However, I would like to be able to go places for an extended period of time without her and she refuses a bottle, hates the nipples.

I haven't even managed to start solids yet, much less a sippy cup! I have no issues NIP, so sippys (and bottles, actually) are pretty much a nonissue at the moment. I'm just too lazy to wash more dishes than I absolutely have to.









Ds1 is lying on a quilt in the living room watching "Lady and the Tramp". Usually we watch very, very minimal amounts of TV, but I've been really bad about it this week.







: I shouldn't feel too badly, because he's still watched much less TV than other kids I know. I've just been so tired this week and dh has been working. And ds1 has been anxiously awaiting a package from Magic Cabin all week, and it didn't arrive today (I unwisely told him it would. Oops). So he was disappointed.

Wow, I've written a novel here. Do you think I could get this thing published??







:


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quick
















to JJoy, Tanya, Juice, Fenwickmama


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

nak - i am working from home this week. dcp is on vacation (things are fine there right now). my mom came mon & tues and i got stuff done. today nothing. he is constantly whining, won't be put down but does not want be confined in a carrier







:







: i think his poop is clogged up again. mom says give him water.







:







:


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
Shit - I sent you a copy ages ago, well before Christmas! What's up with the post between Poland and Mexico?!

Okay, wait! I just remembered that my old job (where I get my mail sent sometimes) called several weeks ago to tell me I had mail there and I haven't gone by yet. I bet that's it!!!

Yeeee-haaaw!


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

:guhs cori on the poo. no water,





















but you know that!!!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Fasten your seatbelts, you're on the train of consciousness with what's left of miss juice...

The [email protected] fish died. Seemed fine this morning, dead this afternoon. Poor Allison. She was terrified of this fish for *weeks*, then they made friends and 24 hours later the fish is dead. Oh, the conversations we have had this afternoon.

You know what I want to see on TV? Rachel Ray doing "30-minute meals with a 6 month old on your back and a 2 and a 5 year old 'helping.'"

I kill me.

Els, now I'm all worried about your mail. Did you get the CD I sent?

Many other thoughts and lots of hugs, but no ability to put it all together. Aidansmommy it's really good to see you for a while!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

I have not...maybe it's also there waiting for me. Update to follow.

RRay episode made me smile.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 

Yesterday was very intense. Full Moon.

That explains yesterday







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Well, the laundry fairy has skipped my house yet again.

She never got my forwarding address.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jsupanich* 

Does anyone's children take a sippy cup yet?

No sippy here, or solids for that matter. But she follows my cup and tries to grab it when I'm drinking.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
You know what I want to see on TV? Rachel Ray doing "30-minute meals with a 6 month old on your back and a 2 and a 5 year old 'helping.'"









: Yes! And it must not be burned, smushy, and each part of the meal must be the same temperature. And not cooked in one pan.








Fruits

The funeral was nice today. The minister said the same things I did, and he knew her longer than I did. She never complained. You guys, this woman had a HARD life. She had emphysema from smoking, but the worst part is all her sons smoke in the house with her. Only in the last year or so they didn't because she had O2 in the house. Her husband abused her, but she left him and raised her five children alone in rural Arkansas. Her only daughter was murdered as a young woman. She was always poor, and her home was barely pieced together. No real heat. No a/c. Think very, very poor. And yet she never complained.

My life is better than hers by far. I have so many reasons to be thankful, and not just because my comfort level is better than she ever knew. Yet I complain. A lot.

Thanks for listening to my ramblings. We're settled in for the night. Sleet/snow/freezing rain in our forecast for the night and day tomorrow. I hope we keep power. Not exactly a reliable electric co-op we have here.


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Eek, trying to catch up here.

Hugs, JJoy and TanyaS and anyone else who needs em...

Must go back and peruse for a while but I just want to say, WE'VE GOT SIGNING HERE!

Rachel signed to nurse on Saturday. I thought I was imagining things but I whipped out the boob quick as can be saying nurse and making the sign. It happened again in front of my mom who was here visiting, then yesterday DH saw her do it before I went to work. WAHOO! She's not consistent yet, but she definitely tends to do it if I have her sitting on the floor and am not paying constant attention to her









Anyhoo, that is our exciting news. We're adding more signs now. This is cool!


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
I kept hitting what is for me, the wall, when I thought I would just go insane if I had to do anything else for anyone else, I mean REALLY insane, and then I would breathe, and swallow, and do my best in the next moment, and face the person or persons with needs and try try try to not wallow and just do my best.

This is a really great description of it - what I spend a great deal of my waking moments doing.

JJoy - so relieved that Mattie is OK, I was really worried there! Still thinking of you though in this really difficult time.

fenwickmama - YAY on escaping the inlaws.









Juice - the fish - what can I say??!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
Juice - the fish - what can I say??!

Nothing necessary. It was just one of those cruel twists that keep us on our toes.

And now, my 2yo appears to be up. Does she not understand that 6:45 am is my quiet time?


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quagmire, awesome on the signing! That is very very cool. When Ethan wants to nurse he just bangs his head into my chest repeatedly.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Good morning. It's a snow day here. The weather got icy last night, and it's expected to continue this morning.

I got up at 6am to find out if school was a go or not, and my dd1 practically followed me out of bed. So we don't have anywhere to be, the sun is not up. And my dd's are both up. Because, of course, dd1 is too loud to let dd2 go back to sleep.

The silver lining: we have electricity and are warm!


----------



## jsupanich (Jan 28, 2007)

Morning everyone. Please bare with me as i'm still trying to learn who all of you are and what's going on in your respective lives. lol

For those of you who have not started solids yet, when do you plan to?

Anyone's babies crawling yet?

I cannot believe it has been almost 7 months since I had my DD. Addison can't crawl yet but she's getting there. She can turn herself around in a split second and roll anywhere. hehe She is starting to get up on all fours but not quite sure what to do from there.

Anyway, hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

I think someone is crawling...can't remember who...want to say jjoy or sunshinestarr







? Can't remember...I mean, their babies...

We are suuuper close to crawlville ourselves. Amara sits up well and does the forward onto hands balancing on feet thing for a long time.

Jus, you made me laugh already this morning. I shared the headbanging with Viet, who also laughed.

Intense, intense days around here, but today has dawned well. 2.5 yo sleep issues, to be specific.


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Quagmire, awesome on the signing! That is very very cool. When Ethan wants to nurse he just bangs his head into my chest repeatedly.

here too!


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

sarenka's dd is crawling. and i think a couple more are scooting?

my ds wants to know, "why? why bother moving when you can simply sit on the floor and have people bring you whatever your heart desires?"


----------



## jsupanich (Jan 28, 2007)

Addison will sit up if I put her there but she still falls over alot. She's getting better about balance but we still have to sit with her just in case. Is it normal that she's not sitting on her own completely yet?

Even though I have a 4 year old son, i've never experienced this age before. I deployed when my son was 4 1/2 months old, I was in the Army, and came back when he was almost 9 months old. So I really have no clue what Addison should be doing.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Hey, there Jessica #3. Yup. There were two already here! If you're ever unsure of what seems like an "inside joke" ... just ask and we'll be more than happy to clue you in!

No crawling here, but then my babe is one of the younger ones of the group. Due at the end of July, but she procrastinated. It was too cozy and she decided to be a mid-August baby. But thankfully they still let me play









Elsanne, intense is _exactly_ the word for it. I'm snowed in with a 5 yo who wants nothing but to play in the freezing weather, a 2 yo who wants to constantly take the baby's toys, and a 5 mo who's latest developmental milestone is crying when I leave the room or when someone else holds her. She tolerates dh a little longer than strangers (to her). But eventually she realizes I am no longer holding her.

Congrats on the signing! I need to do it more with dd2.


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Tanya, we got the same snow and ice storm you did! This is the most snow I've seen in my 4 years here. Of course, it's not much compared to the feet of snow I got growing up in Michigan.

As for what the babes "should" be doing ... it varies so much at this stage. DS can't roll yet (I don't think he ever will! He'll go directly in to the crawling stage), but he can sit like a champ ... 30 minutes at a stretch. I don't know how he is in the crawling department because if he isn't sitting, he screams until he's put in to a sitting position.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

:

Is today over yet?


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
my ds wants to know, "why? why bother moving when you can simply sit on the floor and have people bring you whatever your heart desires?"

















Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
As for what the babes "should" be doing ... it varies so much at this stage. DS can't roll yet (I don't think he ever will! He'll go directly in to the crawling stage), but he can sit like a champ ... 30 minutes at a stretch. I don't know how he is in the crawling department because if he isn't sitting, he screams until he's put in to a sitting position.

These describe dd3 to perfection.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 




























:

Is today over yet?









:guh I hope it gets better with the naps.


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

I started a new thread for Feb. here's the link:

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=607768


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

nak - ing here

haven't time to quote but just type a few snippets!!









Cerys has rolled a few times both ways but she'll only do it if there is really truly something she can't have and she wants it (ie marbles, small toy cars etc etc







) She is a very laid back baby and my easiest yet!! (I ordered an easy one







)

No crawling or anything much. It's funny if she was my first I"d be worried -she's not that mobile but truly they are all so different. I'm just enjoying her laid-back ness.

I have a million things to do here (civil union is tommorrow
















hey just a quick note made a great discovery ................... molded maternity bras!!! I have just realised what they are for - so that my big *meaty* breastfeeding nipples don't show through tops







I LOVE THEM!!!! How did I miss this invention









ok gotta go...............will post pics after the event


----------



## writermommy (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm so lost in this thread! The kids have been sick and then it was my turn to be sick. We're better now, so I'm back. Witt, I'll be thinking of you tomorrow. I hope you have a beautiful day!







:

Quag, that's cool about the signing.








to all. Gotta go, Logan is frantically trying to type here!


----------

